# Seguimento Europa 2017



## irpsit (1 Jan 2017 às 21:55)

*Tópico para o Seguimento Meteorológico - Europa 2017*


*Links úteis

Alemanha:*http://www.dwd.de/EN/Home/home_node.html;jsessionid=01CB719F4B0A44D29557A0FDB5ADB2D4.live21064
*Bélgica: *http://www.meteo.be/meteo/view/en/65239-Home.html
*Croácia: *http://meteo.hr/index_en.php
*Eslováquia: *http://www.shmu.sk/en/?page=1
*Espanha: *http://www.aemet.es/es/portada
*Estónia:*http://www.ilmateenistus.ee/?lang=en
*Finlândia:*http://en.ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/
*França:*http://www.meteofrance.com/accueil
*Grécia:*http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/index_html?
*Hungria: *http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/
*Inglaterra: *http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/
*Irlanda: *http://www.met.ie/
*Islândia:*http://en.vedur.is/
*Itália: *http://www.meteoam.it/ http://www.ilmeteo.it/
*Letónia:*http://www.meteo.lv/en/
*Lituânia: *http://www.meteo.lt/en/
*República Checa: *http://portal.chmi.cz/?l=en
*Roménia:*http://www.meteoromania.ro/anm/?lang=en_us
*Sérvia:*http://www.hidmet.gov.rs/index_eng.php
*Suécia: *http://www.smhi.se/en
*Suíça:*http://www.meteoswiss.admin.ch/home.html?tab=overview
*Turquia: *http://www.mgm.gov.tr/en-US/forecast-5days.aspx

___________________________________________________________________

*Avisos Europeus:*
http://estofex.org/
http://www.meteoalarm.info/

___________________________________________________________________

*Eventos meteorológicos severos:*
http://www.eswd.eu/cgi-bin/eswd.cgi

___________________________________________________________________
*
Anos anteriores:*
- Seguimento Europa 2016
- Seguimento Europa 2015
- Seguimento Europa 2014
- Seguimento Europa 2013
- Seguimento Europa 2012
- Seguimento Europa 2011
- Seguimento Europa 2010
- Seguimento Europa 2009
- Seguimento Europa 2008
- Seguimento Europa 2007
- Seguimento Europa 2006


----------



## irpsit (1 Jan 2017 às 21:55)

Já viram o que os modelos estao a prever para meados de Janeiro? Parece que o frio brutal siberiano, que estava anormalmente frio em Dezembro vai entrar pelos países Bálticos em direccao aos Balcas, durante a primeira quinzena de Janeiro.

Modela-se um Janeiro muito frio na Europa central e de leste. E com o AA a oeste, a situacao é perfeita para um inverno muito frio na Europa.
O Joe Bastardi também preve a mesma coisa....

Entretanto na Austria tenho seguido com dias soalheiros de temperaturas entre os -2 e os -7. A pressao atmosférica sempre alta, desde ha ja varias semanas, na casa dos 1035mb!


----------



## hurricane (1 Jan 2017 às 22:40)

Isto é incrível! Estes países são horríveis para quem gosta de neve! Está 0ºC ou um pouco menos e a chover em Bruxelas! MAS ONDE ANDA A NEVE???? Esqueçam os modelos porque nem eles acertam nas previsões nunca!


----------



## camrov8 (1 Jan 2017 às 23:03)

hurricane disse:


> Isto é incrível! Estes países são horríveis para quem gosta de neve! Está 0ºC ou um pouco menos e a chover em Bruxelas! MAS ONDE ANDA A NEVE???? Esqueçam os modelos porque nem eles acertam nas previsões nunca!


isso porque a camada de ar onde se esta a formar a chuva esta a uma temperatura superior, ou seja é uma inversão térmica, mas como a temperatura não devem estar negativas o suficiente não dá origem a ice rain, o que na verdade é mais uma dor de cabeça, o contrario também pode acontecer mas aí a neve não acumula


----------



## hurricane (1 Jan 2017 às 23:10)

camrov8 disse:


> isso porque a camada de ar onde se esta a formar a chuva esta a uma temperatura superior, ou seja é uma inversão térmica, mas como a temperatura não devem estar negativas o suficiente não dá origem a ice rain, o que na verdade é mais uma dor de cabeça, o contrario também pode acontecer mas aí a neve não acumula



Pois é o que está a acontecer! Está a cair uma chuva gelada! Mas em Bruxelas é sempre assim! Sempre no limite! Que paciência!


----------



## camrov8 (2 Jan 2017 às 00:05)

doque já senti na pele é o pior frio e humidade, quando baixa muito e a humidade desce não fica tão desconfortável


----------



## hurricane (2 Jan 2017 às 00:19)

Finalmente está a nevar!!!! E como o frio é tanto, a neve pega automaticamente! Incrível como está tudo branquinho em tão pouco tempo. Pena a quantidade não ser muita!


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2017 às 00:45)

*Switzerland marks driest December in 150 years *


----------



## Pek (2 Jan 2017 às 10:26)

Antes de nada, feliz año nuevo a todos los foreros de Meteopt! 

En lo que respecta a la actualidad meteorológica varias circunstancias a reseñar que pondré en varios posts:

1. Las nieblas del Valle del Ebro. De gran extensión, intensidad y duración a lo largo de las semanas. Este ultimo hecho quizás sea lo que la diferencia más de las de otras zonas europeas incluso cercanas. Podemos comprobarlo fácilmente en su comparación con las nieblas del oeste francés de estos días: mientras que las francesas empezaron el día 29 de diciembre, las ibéricas del Valle del Ebro llevan de forma ininterrumpida desde el día 23 de diciembre con visibilidades realmente bajas (de 0,1 o 0,2 km muchos días), cencelladas y niebla engelante. Ejemplo de Huesca:







Pero es que además, ya no sólo es este último episodio, es que en el valle del Ebro ha habido nieblas constantes de diferente densidad en *más de 20 días de los últimos 30*!! Ejemplo con el diario meteorológico de la ciudad de Zaragoza:






Y la ciudad de Zaragoza no es ni de lejos la zona del valle del Ebro en que más intensas y duraderas son las nieblas, las hay mucho peores.

Algunas imágenes:

Valle del Ebro en un vuelo Madrid-Munich el pasado día 31 de diciembre:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/MeteoBadajoz

Isasa (La Rioja) también del día 31:



Webcam de Ocón (La Rioja), mar de niebla y cencellada. Día 1:







Día 31. Por encima de la niebla vs por debajo:

Encima:






Debajo:






Y con temperaturas bajo cero todo el día:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteosojuela


Inversión térmica muy marcada. A la misma hora del día 1 Ocón vs Haro (La Rioja):






    VS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteosojuela?lang=es


----------



## Pek (2 Jan 2017 às 11:49)

Segundo post de actualidad meteorológica. En este caso tratamos de las bajas temperaturas de estos días con mínimas realmente espectaculares en la provincia de Teruel. Las divido en zonas llanas, vaguadas y hondonadas y dolinas:

..................................... 29/12/2016........30/12/2016........31/12/2016.........01/01/2017

Aguas Amargas................-16,8 ºC..............-17,1 ºC..............-15,7 ºC.............-18,4 ºC
Vasequilla "Llano"...........-17,0 ºC...............-17,2 ºC...............-15,8 ºC............-18,2 ºC


Vaguadas y hondonadas:

........................................ 29/12/2016........30/12/2016........31/12/2016.........01/01/2017

Vasequilla "Hondo"............*-20,1 ºC*.............-19,5 ºC................-18,4 ºC..............*-20,4 ºC*



Dolinas:

..................................... 29/12/2016.......30/12/2016........31/12/2016.........01/01/2017

Hoyón de Rodenas..........*-21,1 ºC*............*-20,8 ºC*...............-17,8 ºC..............*-21,4 ºC
*
Fuente: http://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-2016-2017-t147703.0.html;msg3483630#msg3483630

El mérito de este episodio es que no había nieve en el suelo. Valores por debajo de -20 ºC sin nieve en el suelo hablan mucho del potencial de estos sitios.

Mucho frío también en la provincia de Soria como ya hemos ido viendo en días pasados que ha conducido a la congelación completa del río Douro no sólo en la comarca de Pinares sino también en la propia ciudad de Soria. Valgan de ejemplo estas temperaturas de la estación de la Cuerda del Pozo a poco más de 1000 metros (1049 m, Soria):

Día 29/12/2016:.....-14,2 ºC
Día 30/12/2016:.....-14,8 ºC
Día 31/12/2016::....-14,2 ºC
Día 01/01/2017:.....-15,2 ºC
Día 02/01/2017:.....-13,0 ºC

Fuente: SAIH Duero


O estas de la estación de Valonsadero dentro del término municipal de la ciudad de Soria:

Día 29/12/2016:.....-12,7 ºC
Día 30/12/2016:.....-13,1 ºC
Día 31/12/2016::....-11,7 ºC
Día 01/01/2017:.....-12,9 ºC
Día 02/01/2017:......-9,9 ºC

Fuente: http://www.weatherlink.com/user/valonsadero/

Consecuencias:

Río Douro/Duero hoy (02/01/2017) en la Tierra de Pinares (Duruelo, Covaleda, etc.) 





















Día 01/01/2017:






















Día 31/12/2017:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteoduruelo

Y ésta es de Soria capital, del mismo casco urbano de la ciudad de Soria. Mañana del día 01/01/2017. Aquí el Douro/Duero ya es notablemente más ancho. La nutria (_Lutra lutra_) de paseo 






Autor: Luis Romero. Fuente: Facebook Eres de Soria si.

El lugar es el Puente de Hierro de la capital soriana. Imagen en verano: 






https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puente_de_Hierro_(Soria)

Y por último destacar el congelador de los Pirineos del que ya habíamos hablado, el Valle de Pineta (1200 m, Huesca). *Máximas* de -7,4 ºC estos días:

..Día......Mín......Máx.
29/Dic: - 10.0 / - 5.5
30/Dic: - 11.2 / - 4.5
31/Dic: - 13.0 / - 6.0
01/Ene: -13.0 / - 7.4

Fuente: http://www.alberguesyrefugiosdearagon.com/pesseguridad.php?id=7


----------



## Pek (2 Jan 2017 às 11:59)

Y tercer y último post con una previsión a medio plazo. Gran contraste en el continente en próximos días con el mantenimiento de condiciones anticiclónicas en Europa Occidental mientras que en la zona Central y Oriental el invierno se recrudece con una notable ola de frío siberiano.






Más información: http://www.cazatormentas.net/anticiclon-en-europa-occidental-ola-de-frio-siberiano-en-el-resto/

Como dice Agustín Sandoval (https://twitter.com/meteoduruelo), a este paso va a nevar antes en Libia que en Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria)  En próximos días más heladas y nada de precipitación en la zona soriana


A lo mejor a partir del día 11...

En mi casa (Menorca) nos rozará esta ola siberiana, siendo una vez más prácticamente los únicos de España que nos enteraremos de "algo" de esta entrada fría por nuestra posición oriental.


----------



## Pek (2 Jan 2017 às 20:09)

Ligerísima nevada esta mañana en la ciudad de León:

http://www.leonoticias.com/leon/201701/02/nieve-sorprende-timidamente-capital-20170102111717.html


Algunas imágenes más de hoy (02/01/2017) del Douro helado y su primer afluente, el Triguera:

Estructuras de hielo sobre el Douro en Duruelo:








Río Triguera, primera afluente del Duero. Puede jugarse un partido de la NHL en él :



Río Douro/Duero en la *ciudad de Soria*, cada vez más helado. Evolución día 31 de diciembre-día 2 de enero:

Piraguas rompiendo el hielo para la tradicional prueba deportiva de la San Silvestre en piragua. Día 31 a las 16:00. Ese día y en esa zona todavía se podía romper:
















Fuente:


Día 1 por la mañana:











Fuente:


Hoy, día 2:






Fuente:


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2017 às 09:37)

*Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  9 minHá 9 minutos
Weather alarm for Moscow: -20°C and even -30°C this weekend expected.


----------



## Pek (3 Jan 2017 às 15:43)

Alguna imagen de Navarra de estos días:

Río Anduña congelado en Ochagavía:




Cencellada en Urbasa:


Y en el entorno de la ciudad de Pamplona. Visto desde el avión:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/El_Neyra


Y en Artesiaga. Foto a las 13 horas y aún bajo cero:


Y en Azaceta:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/AnartzG


Lago helado en el Parque Yamaguchi de la ciudad de Pamplona hoy:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/cazatormentass


----------



## Pek (3 Jan 2017 às 17:40)

Volvemos a Soria

Lagunita en Duruelo ideal para jugar al hockey:



Y una galería de imágenes de ayer día 2 de enero en Valonsadero (término municipal de la ciudad de Soria). Las pongo para ilustrar el entorno de la estación meteorológica Soria-Valonsadero, de la que hemos hablado en los últimos días en el foro y que estos días ha arrojado mínimas como éstas:

Día 29/12/2016:.....-12,7 ºC
Día 30/12/2016:.....-13,1 ºC
Día 31/12/2016::....-11,7 ºC
Día 01/01/2017:.....-12,9 ºC
Día 02/01/2017:......-9,9 ºC
Día 03/01/2017:......-6,4 ºC

Fuente: http://www.weatherlink.com/user/valonsadero/

Así es el invierno allí:































No pueden faltar los cursos de agua helados:




















Fotos: Carlos Arlegui. Fuente: https://twitter.com/desdesoria

Estas imágenes, sin tener espectaculares nevadas o grandes sucesos, me han gustado mucho porque transmiten muy bien lo que es aquello y me recuerdan al poema de Antonio Machado sobre las tierras de Soria. Él era un poeta sevillano y quedo enamorado de aquella tierra y sus campos. Os lo copio para los amantes de la poesía:

I
Es la tierra de Soria árida y fría.
Por las colinas y las sierras calvas,
verdes pradillos, cerros cenicientos,
la primavera pasa
dejando entre las hierbas olorosas
sus diminutas margaritas blancas.

La tierra no revive, el campo sueña.
Al empezar abril está nevada
la espalda del Moncayo;
el caminante lleva en su bufanda
envueltos cuello y boca, y los pastores
pasan cubiertos con sus luengas capas.

II
Las tierras labrantías,
como retazos de estameñas pardas,
el huertecillo, el abejar, los trozos
de verde obscuro en que el merino pasta,
entre plomizos peñascales, siembran
el sueño alegre de infantil Arcadia.

En los chopos lejanos del camino,
parecen humear las yertas ramas
como un glauco vapor ?las nuevas hojas?
y en las quiebras de valles y barrancas
blanquean los zarzales florecidos,
y brotan las violetas perfumadas.

III
Es el campo undulado, y los caminos
ya ocultan los viajeros que cabalgan
en pardos borriquillos,
ya al fondo de la tarde arrebolada
elevan las plebeyas figurillas,
que el lienzo de oro del ocaso manchan.

Mas si trepáis a un cerro y veis el campo
desde los picos donde habita el águila,
son tornasoles de carmín y acero,
llanos plomizos, lomas plateadas,
circuidos por montes de violeta,
con las cumbres de nieve sonrosado.

IV
¡Las figuras del campo sobre el cielo!

Dos lentos bueyes aran
en un alcor, cuando el otoño empieza,
y entre las negras testas doblegadas
bajo el pesado yugo,
pende un cesto de juncos y retama,
que es la cuna de un niño;

y tras la yunta marcha
un hombre que se inclina hacia la tierra,
y una mujer que en las abiertas zanjas
arroja la semilla.

Bajo una nube de carmín y llama,
en el oro fluido y verdinoso
del poniente, las sombras se agigantan.

V
La nieve. En el mesón al campo abierto
se ve el hogar donde la leña humea
y la olla al hervir borbollonea.

El cierzo corre por el campo yerto,
alborotando en blancos torbellinos
la nieve silenciosa.

La nieve sobre el campo y los caminos,
cayendo está como sobre una fosa.

Un viejo acurrucado tiembla y tose
cerca del fuego; su mechón de lana
la vieja hila, y una niña cose
verde ribete a su estameña grana.

Padres los viejos son de un arriero
que caminó sobre la blanca tierra,
y una noche perdió ruta y sendero,
y se enterró en las nieves de la sierra.

En torno al fuego hay un lugar vacío
y en la frente del viejo, de hosco ceño,
como un tachón sombrío
?tal el golpe de un hacha sobre un leño?.

La vieja mira al campo, cual si oyera
pasos sobre la nieve. Nadie pasa.

Desierta la vecina carretera,
desierto el campo en torno de la casa.

La niña piensa que en los verdes prados
ha de correr con otras doncellitas
en los días azules y dorados,
cuando crecen las blancas margaritas.

VI
¡Soria fría, Soria pura,
cabeza de Extremadura,
con su castillo guerrero
arruinado, sobre el Duero;
con sus murallas roídas
y sus casas denegridas!

¡Muerta ciudad de señores
soldados o cazadores;
de portales con escudos
de cien linajes hidalgos,
y de famélicos galgos,
de galgos flacos y agudos,
que pululan
por las sórdidas callejas,
y a la medianoche ululan,
cuando graznan las cornejas!

¡Soria fría! La campana
de la Audiencia da la una.
Soria, ciudad castellana
¡tan bella! bajo la luna.

VII
¡Colinas plateadas,
grises alcores, cárdenas roquedas
por donde traza el Duero
su curva de ballesta
en torno a Soria, obscuros encinares,
ariscos pedregales, calvas sierras,
caminos blancos y álamos del río,
tardes de Soria, mística y guerrera,
hoy siento por vosotros, en el fondo
del corazón, tristeza,
tristeza que es amor! ¡Campos de Soria
donde parece que las rocas sueñan,
conmigo vais! ¡Colinas plateadas,
grises alcores, cárdenas roquedas!...

VIII
He vuelto a ver los álamos dorados,
álamos del camino en la ribera
del Duero, entre San Polo y San Saturio,
tras las murallas viejas
de Soria ?barbacana
hacia Aragón, en castellana tierra?.

Estos chopos del río, que acompañan
con el sonido de sus hojas secas
el son del agua, cuando el viento sopla,
tienen en sus cortezas
grabadas iniciales que son nombres
de enamorados, cifras que son fechas.

¡Álamos del amor que ayer tuvisteis
de ruiseñores vuestras ramas llenas;
álamos que seréis mañana liras
del viento perfumado en primavera;
álamos del amor cerca del agua
que corre y pasa y sueña,
álamos de las márgenes del Duero,
conmigo vais, mi corazón os lleva!

IX
¡Oh, sí! Conmigo vais, campos de Soria,
tardes tranquilas, montes de violeta,
alamedas del río, verde sueño
del suelo gris y de la parda tierra,
agria melancolía
de la ciudad decrépita.

Me habéis llegado al alma,
¿o acaso estabais en el fondo de ella?

¡Gentes del alto llano numantino
que a Dios guardáis como cristianas viejas,
que el sol de España os llene
de alegría, de luz y de riqueza!

Un saludo y perdonad el "offtopic" literario


----------



## Pek (3 Jan 2017 às 18:26)

Espectacular la ola de frío siberiano de próximos días. Cárpatos, Bosnia, Serbia y Montenegro van a comerse una iso -18 o -20 a 850 hPa. La -4 o -5 llegando a Libia!












Por mi casa nos entrará la 0 y no descarto la -2. Poca cosa, pero menos da una piedra.


----------



## F_R (4 Jan 2017 às 18:39)

como tinha dito no seguimento de 2016 os ultimos dois dias do ano foram bem gelados por aqui, nevoeiro e temperaturas abaixo de zero que deixaram a paisagem branca.

O seguimento de 2016 ja ta fechado por isso deixo aqui as fotos que tirei no dia 31, foram tiradas com o telemovel a qualidade não é la grande coisa. foram tiradas numa zona a 30km este de Nantes


----------



## irpsit (5 Jan 2017 às 08:54)

Sigo com -6°C na Austria, após 24 horas de nevao, cerca de 20cm acumulados (embora muito menos do que habitualmente experienciava quando vivia na Islandia). Nos proximos dois dias, uma onda siberiana, vai empurrar ar polar para cá, trazendo temperaturas até aos -17, algo que ocorre geralmente uma vez durante o inverno na Austria, geralmente em Janeiro.

A onda siberiana irá afectar sobretudo os Balcas, trazendo ar invulgarmente frio a sítios como a Grécia, Líbia e Turquia. Antes, irá afectar os Bálticos e leste europeu. Mas países como a Franca, Alemanha e Bélgica, deverao sentir um pouco os efeitos da entrada deste ar.

Na proxima semana, o ar atlantico vai entrar novamente e empurrar o ar frio de novo para leste, trazendo chuva e temperaturas mais amenas ao grosso da Europa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2017 às 10:19)

Diagrama para um ponto no centro da Grécia:


----------



## hurricane (5 Jan 2017 às 10:36)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com -6°C na Austria, após 24 horas de nevao, cerca de 20cm acumulados (embora muito menos do que habitualmente experienciava quando vivia na Islandia). Nos proximos dois dias, uma onda siberiana, vai empurrar ar polar para cá, trazendo temperaturas até aos -17, algo que ocorre geralmente uma vez durante o inverno na Austria, geralmente em Janeiro.
> 
> A onda siberiana irá afectar sobretudo os Balcas, trazendo ar invulgarmente frio a sítios como a Grécia, Líbia e Turquia. Antes, irá afectar os Bálticos e leste europeu. Mas países como a Franca, Alemanha e Bélgica, deverao sentir um pouco os efeitos da entrada deste ar.
> 
> Na proxima semana, o ar atlantico vai entrar novamente e empurrar o ar frio de novo para leste, trazendo chuva e temperaturas mais amenas ao grosso da Europa.



E verdade! Aqui na Belgica o frio vai se sentir a partir de hoje mas sera muito passageiro! Amanha a noite devera voltar a nevar mais qualquer coisa. Infelizmente ainda nada de grandes nevoes! O AA esta a bloquear bastante as entradas frias para o ocidente europeu


----------



## Pek (5 Jan 2017 às 12:26)

irpsit disse:


> A onda siberiana irá afectar sobretudo os Balcas, trazendo ar invulgarmente frio a sítios como a Grécia, Líbia e Turquia. Antes, irá afectar os Bálticos e leste europeu. Mas países como a Franca, Alemanha e Bélgica, deverao sentir um pouco os efeitos da entrada deste ar.



También se dejará sentir en el Archipiélago Balear (particularmente donde yo vivo, Menorca) y en la zona oriental de Cataluña, aunque será de forma fugaz. Se registrará lo que en Menorca se conoce como "Tramuntanada seca", que implica viento del norte fuerte o muy fuerte y bajada brusca de temperaturas:

Avisos naranjas para hoy por fuertes vientos y oleaje:











De momento ya estamos teniendo rachas de 100 km/h en el entorno de mi casa, superándose los 140 en puntos del noreste de la isla


Oleaje previsto:


Finalmente en mi casa entrará la iso *-4* a 850 hPa mañana por la mañana. Es poca cosa pero es lo que hay, aunque esa iso combinada con vientos fuertes de tramuntana dejará una sensación muy invernal en el norte de las islas de Mallorca y Menorca:






Si bien será algo breve, aunque la iso -2 durará algo más, el pasillo de tramuntana (viento del norte) que se acaba de abrir en las últimas horas por Baleares continuará abierto, con pequeñas interrupciones, un buen número de días, lo que debería asegurar varias entradas de la iso 0 durante los próximos 10-15 días. Aunque es pronto para hablar a tan largo plazo, si las cosas siguen el patrón típico de las circulaciones de N de larga duración podríamos estar hablando de 3 picos fríos a 850hPa en los próximos 15-20 días.

Edito con los valores mínimos de hoy en la Red de Estaciones Automáticas de AEMET






Muy destacables los *-8,5 ºC* de Irurita a tan sólo *183 metros de altitud. *Ahora mismo sigue con tan sólo 1,5 ºC:


----------



## irpsit (5 Jan 2017 às 12:34)

A siberiana já trouxe uma mínima de -42°C no norte da Finlandia, apenas poucos dias depois de parte consideravel do país estar com uns anormais +5. Agora o frio desloca-se para sul, neste momento afecta os Bálticos e a Bielorússia.

Hensilki com -16, e a temp irá subir nos proximos dias
Riga com -12, irá descer aos -20
Minsk com -16, mas irá descer aos -25
Warsaw (a siberiana ainda nao chegou) com -7, irá atingir -19
Salzburg (perto de onde vivo) -3, mas irá atingir -22
Belgrade com -1, irá chegar aos -13


----------



## Pek (5 Jan 2017 às 13:35)

Aviso de nivel rojo en toda Italia por las bajas temperaturas esperadas:











Fuente: https://twitter.com/Cieminfo


----------



## Pek (5 Jan 2017 às 13:54)

Un día de niebla más en Iberia. Madrid hoy:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/SimonManleyFCO Embajador de Reino Unido en España. La embajada del Reino Unido está en la Torre Espacio, uno de los rascacielos de la Castellana Norte

En relación a las nieblas del Valle del Ebro que comentábamos en días pasados os traigo este vídeo que trata el caso de la ciudad de Cervera (provincia de Lérida), que lleva *30 días seguidos de niebla . *Vídeo e información en el enlace:

http://www.abc.es/espana/abci-dias-bajo-niebla-cervera-5269291103001-20170103014012_video.html
*


*


----------



## Pek (5 Jan 2017 às 16:10)

Entorno del Mar Báltico hace unas horas:


----------



## irpsit (6 Jan 2017 às 11:47)

Já sigo com* -10°C* e passa do meio-dia. A temperatura desce gradualmente.

O céu está parcialmente nublado e ainda pode cair um ocasional aguaceiro de neve. O vento é moderado de norte.
Lá para o final da tarde o céu deve limpar e a temperatura deve cair abruptamente até aos -20°C....

Vamos ver até onde chega.

Pelo Báltico regista-se cerca de -18°C hoje, e também pelo leste europeu. Aqui na Austria as máximas rondam os -10°C a -7°C, e em alguns locais cerca de -13°C.

A pressao subiu de novo até aos 1037mb, notando o AA e a massa de ar frio. Já estava neste valor há uns dias, a pressao desceu aos 1015mb durante a passagem da frente fria, e agora voltou à casa dos 1035mb de novo.


----------



## irpsit (6 Jan 2017 às 11:52)

Moscovo com -24 e real life, devido ao vento de -34.... fresquinho!


----------



## hurricane (6 Jan 2017 às 12:12)

Aqui em Bruxelas esta -1C neste momento, depois de minima de -5C. Continua a previsao de queda de neve fraca para esta noite.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2017 às 15:45)

*Neve e ventos gelados provocam o caos em várias partes da Europa*





Tempestades de neve assolaram várias partes da Europa, encerrando estradas e provocando caos no tráfego, acidentes, adiamento de voos e o cancelamento de dezenas de partidas nos comboios.

Na Roménia, um dos países mais afetados, as autoridades locais informaram que as principais autoestradas no sul e no leste do país ficaram intransitáveis devido à forte queda de neve. Mais de 40 comboios não saíram das estações devido à obstrução das linhas.

O responsável principal pelo serviço romeno de emergências médicas, Raed Arafat, indicou que 622 pessoas com necessidade de diálise e 126 mulheres grávidas foram sujeitas a transporte de emergência, noticiou a agência Associated Press.

A estação estatal de televisão sérvia deu conta de que 17 pessoas, incluindo seis crianças, ficaram feridas na sequência de um choque em cadeia causado pelo tempo invernoso nos arredores da cidade de Nis, no sul do país.

A queda de neve e o vento forte interromperam o trânsito no sul da Sérvia, onde a neve atingiu os dois metros de altura, fechando várias estradas.

Na Croácia, a queda das temperaturas congelou as águas em várias zonas ao longo da costa, e o vento forte levou ao cancelamento de várias carreiras de ferry para as ilhas no Adriático.

No Montenegro, o mau tempo levou também a perturbações semelhantes nos transportes e as autoridades aconselharam a população a manter-se em casa. Várias aldeias no país ficaram isoladas.

Na Alemanha, as temperaturas caíram abaixo dos -25º durante a noite, uma queda explicada pela passagem da tempestade “Axel” com ventos frios do Ártico.
Fonte


----------



## hurricane (6 Jan 2017 às 15:52)

joralentejano disse:


> *Neve e ventos gelados provocam o caos em várias partes da Europa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*congelou as águas em várias zonas ao longo da costa - *quem diria que o Adriatico teria agua congelada!


----------



## irpsit (6 Jan 2017 às 21:13)

Parece que vou nao estou na zona mais fria...

É capaz por ter muitos lagos na zona, sempre moderam a temperatura.

Por aqui sigo com -12°C, muito moderado, comparado com os -20°C que já se registam em algumas zonas à minha volta, por exemplo no Tirol, na Bavária sul da Alemanha e na Republica Checa. Nos Bálticos já se atinge -25°C. Em Moscovo -30°C. O mesmo frio deslocou-se para os Balcas com cerca de -12°C e Roménia perto dos -20°C. Até a Itália está já abaixo dos zero em quase toda a extensao.

Vou lá fora experimentar o termómetro e ver o que apanho....


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2017 às 21:36)




----------



## belem (6 Jan 2017 às 23:57)

joralentejano disse:


>



E pelos vistos ainda não chegou a uma boa parte da Anatólia (também ainda não atingiu o auge). Veremos como será nos próximos dias.

Faro por essa hora, devia andar por volta dos 14ºc.


----------



## Pek (7 Jan 2017 às 02:12)

Nota: Como siempre el interior ibérico rindiendo a gran nivel  y mostrando su potencial con temperaturas actuales entre -10 y -11 ºC en varias localidades pese a no resultar afectada por la gran ola de frío europea y tener una iso +6 a 850 hPa frente a las isos de hasta -20 a -22 en diversas zonas del continente.


Detalle de la zona de Moscú







Detalle de la zona centromeridional polaca. Ese valor de 22 ºC ni en sueños ahora mismo


----------



## hurricane (7 Jan 2017 às 09:47)

Por aqui voltou a nevar esta noite. Agora está a cair uma chuva gelada que congela logo com os -3ºC que estão. O chão na rua está todo congelado e branco! E o frio é muito intenso. A ver se consigo publicar umas fotos


----------



## belem (7 Jan 2017 às 10:53)

Pek disse:


> Nota: Como siempre el interior ibérico rindiendo a gran nivel  y mostrando su potencial con temperaturas actuales entre -10 y -11 ºC en varias localidades pese a no resultar afectada por la gran ola de frío europea y tener una iso +6 a 850 hPa frente a las isos de hasta -20 a -22 en diversas zonas del continente.
> 
> 
> Detalle de la zona de Moscú
> ...



Obrigado, Pek.

Mas nem Lisboa aparece nesse mapas (ainda que se eu quiser sempre posso consultar o IM.PT).
Aqui onde vivo, seria um prejuízo, ter temperaturas de -10, portanto e felizmente, de « baixo nível», nesse capítulo.


----------



## Pek (7 Jan 2017 às 13:37)

belem disse:


> Obrigado, Pek.
> 
> Mas nem Lisboa aparece nesse mapas (ainda que se eu quiser sempre posso consultar o IM.PT).
> Aqui onde vivo, seria um prejuízo, ter temperaturas de -10, portanto e felizmente, de « baixo nível», nesse capítulo.



Hola Belem!

En realidad en ese mapa sí aparece Lisboa lo que sucede es que en la primera captura que yo puse la escala es de muy poco detalle para que pudiera salir buena parte del continente europeo y en ese caso no salen todas las estaciones con detalle sino sólo una representación significativa del territorio.

Si amplias en ese mismo mapa tienes esto: Lisboa ahora mismo:






En estos mapas aparecen estaciones oficiales y estaciones de aficionados. Sobre las de aficionados dicen esto:






Algunas mínimas ibéricas destacadas hoy y sin ola de frío ni nada que se le parezca (con una iso +5 o +6 a 850 hPa encima):

- Uña-La Canadilla (Cuenca):............................................................................ -13,4 ºC
- Estación del Duero en salida del embalse Cuerda del Pozo (Soria):..........-13,4 ºC (Área despoblada)
- Garray (Soria):.................................................................................................. -13,2 ºC
- Gormaz (Soria):................................................................................................ -12,9 ºC


Red de Autómaticas de AEMET:






Volviendo a la ola de frío protagonista. Mínimas hoy.* -50 ºC *en la Rusia europea!! :






Listado de las mínimas de -40 o inferiores en estaciones principales. Se cuela una estación de Finlandia entre el monopolio ruso:






En Italia no están destacando las bajas temperaturas, pero sí la nieve en su zona centrooriental y suroriental. Sobre todo las nevadas históricas en su extremo sureste (Apulia en español, Puglia en italiano):



Gran acumulación de nieve también en zonas elevadas de los Abruzzos con formas caprichosas favorecidas por el viento. Pescocostanzo (1400 m, L'Aquila):


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Jan 2017 às 15:03)

Pek disse:


> Hola Belem!
> 
> 
> Volviendo a la ola de frío protagonista. Mínimas hoy.* -50 ºC *en la Rusia europea!! :



Onde vais buscar este mapa?


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2017 às 18:09)

*Nevões e frio fazem vítimas mortais na Europa*
Nevões intensos e temperaturas fortemente negativas já causaram várias vítimas mortais na Europa. Há estradas encerradas e voos cancelados. O frio vai continuar a fazer-se sentir.
Temperaturas negativas e nevões intensos estão a provocar vítimas mortais e perturbações nos transportes rodoviários e aéreos em vários países europeus. O cenário poderá não mudar tão cedo, já que os meteorologistas preveem que o frio se mantenha durante os próximos dias.

Na Polónia, a vaga de baixas temperaturas, com os termómetros a chegarem aos 20 graus Celsius negativos neste sábado, já causou a morte a, pelo menos, dez pessoas durante os últimos dias, de acordo com a Associated Press. O número inclui sete homens, com idades situadas entre os 41 e os 66 anos, que sucumbiram ao frio nesta sexta-feira. Uma das vítimas morreu por asfixia, ao respirar o monóxido de carbono proveniente de um aparelho de aquecimento defeituoso e as autoridades antecipam que as temperaturas vão descer durante esta noite.


Na Bélgica registou-se a morte do motorista de um camião que derrapou sobre o gelo acumulado numa autoestrada e se despistou. Também em Itália o tempo tem provocado vítimas, entre as quais se contam seis pessoas sem-abrigo. As temperaturas fortemente negativas, bem como o vento e os nevões, já obrigaram ao encerramento de estradas, cancelamento de voos comerciais e desvio para novas rotas, bem como à interrupção do serviço de _ferries_ e de transporte ferroviário nalgumas regiões. Algumas escolas, em localidades do sul do país onde a neve já superou um metro de altura, não deverão reabrir na próxima segunda-feira.

Na Grécia, as temperaturas baixaram para sete graus negativos Celsius em Tessalónica, a segunda maior cidade do país, e as previsões apontam para uma nova descida, para a casa dos dez graus negativos. Em diversas ilhas gregas, conhecidas pelo tempo quente que atrai, todos os anos, milhares de turistas em busca de férias de sol e praia, a neve cobriu o território e o frio instalou-se.

Em Istambul, a Turkish Airlines cancelou mais de 650 voos neste sábado e até no estreito do Bósforo, que separa os lados europeu e asiático da cidade, os _ferries_ estavam a ser impedidos de circular. Uma as principais autoestradas que servem Istambul transformou-se num parque de estacionamento, depois de os automobilistas terem optado por abandonar as viaturas nesta sexta-feira à noite e prosseguir a pé, perante o perigo representado pelo asfalto escorregadio por se encontrar coberto de neve.

Dominik Jung, meteorologista alemão, antecipou, em outubro passado, que o inverno de 2017 seria, na Europa, o mais frio dos últimos cem anos, sobretudo durante janeiro e fevereiro.
Fonte: Observador


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2017 às 18:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Dominik Jung, meteorologista alemão, antecipou, em outubro passado, que o inverno de 2017 seria, na Europa, o mais frio dos últimos cem anos, sobretudo durante janeiro e fevereiro.



Já que isto veio novamente à baila... mais frio dos últimos 100 anos. Em termos de quê? Recordes ou frio sustentado?






Por esta altura o Pai Natal está de novo de calções. No princípio de Janeiro há algo como 3/4 horas de sol em Rovaniemi (66ºN). Mesmo assim as temperaturas podem ser positivas.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2017 às 18:46)

Orion disse:


> Já que isto veio novamente à baila... mais frio dos últimos 100 anos. Em termos de quê? Recordes ou frio sustentado?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isso é que já não sei, mas não quer dizer que tenha de ser a Europa em geral, A Finlândia é neste momento onde as anomalias positivas são mais elevadas.




Já esteve pior, a Islândia também já teve temperaturas bem altas mas neste momento já tem anomalia negativa, portanto essa anomalia ainda poderá vir a ser o contrário de agora. Não acreditava nessa previsão mas agora até não está muito errada, falam sobretudo entre Janeiro e Fevereiro portanto ainda muita coisa pode acontecer.
É a minha opinião mas não te estou a contrariar, não percebo nem metade do que tu percebes nesta área.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2017 às 19:20)

*Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  4 hHá 4 horas
*Vologda -40°C*




*Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  4 hHá 4 horas
*-35°C expected in Moscow: coldest temperature since 125 years.*


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2017 às 19:39)

joralentejano disse:


> falam sobretudo entre Janeiro e Fevereiro



Pudera, são os meses mais frios 



joralentejano disse:


> Islândia também já teve temperaturas bem altas mas neste momento já tem anomalia negativa



Os países mais a norte têm poucas horas de luz. O ar atlântico quente é que distorce as temperaturas.



joralentejano disse:


> Isso é que já não sei, mas não quer dizer que tenha de ser a Europa em geral



Claro que tem  O pai natal está de calções e isso não conta?  



luismeteo3 disse:


> *Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  4 hHá 4 horas
> *-35°C expected in Moscow: coldest temperature since 125 years.*



Moscovo é um bom exemplo...

1997:

*Russia suffers its coldest winter ever*

2012:

*Down to -50C: Russians freeze to death as strongest-in-decades winter hits *

2015:

*Moscow goes mild: Winter temperatures break 33yo warmth record*

2010:
*
Moscow Breaks All-Time High Temperature Record
*
1989:

*It's a Disgrace! Moscow's Warmest January in 100 Years*

Recordes sempre haverão e muitos serão batidos. Dezembro de 2010 foi o mais frio desde há 100 anos no RU. Da mesma maneira que os defensores do aquecimento não podem generalizar algumas temperaturas elevadas para construir cenários catastrofistas, o inverso também não deve ocorrer. Mas isso é como nos tribunais. Quando não se consegue provar uma dada teoria por falta de argumentos lança-se a confusão nos argumentos dos outros  Novamente, o aquecimento não é linear e quem usa esse argumento é ignorante ou intelectualmente desonesto.

*Finland sees warmest New Year’s Eve on record *
http://icelandmonitor.mbl.is/news/n...one_of_the_hottest_iceland_summers_on_record/
Muitas mais notícias há. É improvável que 2017 seja tão quente como 2016. Certamente não faltará muito tempo até haver quem diga que o AG acabou


----------



## Pek (7 Jan 2017 às 22:22)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Onde vais buscar este mapa?



Es de Keraunos. Creo que son mapas de manejo interno que sólo publican en twitter y allí es donde lo conseguí. Algún usuario les ha preguntado por ellos para poder acceder y no le han contestado


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2017 às 22:38)

*Frio faz oito mortos em Itália*
07 jan, 2017 - 20:15

A maior parte das vítimas eram sem-abrigo que morreram nas últimas 48 horas.



Itália, frio. Foto: Giorgio Onorati/EPA
As baixas temperaturas que se registam em Itália, com nevões que atingiram a costa do sul do país, como as praias da ilha de Sicília, causaram pelo menos oito mortos nas últimas 48 horas, segundo as autoridades.

A maior parte das vítimas eram sem-abrigo com idades entre os 46 e os 66 anos e encontravam-se na rua quando as temperaturas desceram abaixo dos 0 graus.

As mortes ocorreram em Florência e Milão e em localidades do centro (Latina), sudoeste (Messina) e sudeste (Altamura) do país.

Duas das vítimas eram sem-abrigo de origem polaca, um romeno, outro indiano e os restantes italianos, entre os quais uma mulher que terá sofrido uma queda devido ao gelo.

As temperaturas abaixo de zero afetaram todo o país, mas a queda de neve ocorreu sobretudo a zona sul, uma situação anormal, e toda a Itália está sobre a influência de uma frente fria oriunda do nordeste do continente europeu.

O estado do tempo afectou ainda o funcionamento dos transportes, nomeadamente condicionamentos em aeroportos, cortes de estradas e suspensão de alguns transportes públicos, embora as ligações de comboios de alta velocidade que ligam as principais cidades do país estejam a funcionar com normalidade.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/72839/frio_faz_oito_mortos_em_italia?utm_source=rss


----------



## Pek (7 Jan 2017 às 22:54)

De nuevo se esperan mínimas muy frías en Iberia para tener una +6 a 850 hPa. Consecuencia de todo ello unas imágenes del día de hoy:


Canales del río Ebro congelados en el Parque del Agua de la ciudad de Zaragoza:



Río Arga en la ciudad de Pamplona







Fuente: https://twitter.com/JuanilloAlbret/


Patinando sobre hielo en el río de Ochagavía (Navarra):



Hielo en el estuario de Urdaibai (provincia de Vizcaya), desembocadura del río Oca en el mar



"Humo ártico" en la transición al mar de Urdaibai (provincia de Vizcaya)



Campo helado en Eibar (provincia de Guipúzcoa) durante el partido de hoy entre el Eibar y el Atlético de Madrid de la Primera División de la Liga Española de Futbol





Fuente: https://twitter.com/sdeibar

Y todo esto sin ola de frío de ningún tipo...

Esta noche probablemente las temperaturas bajen aún más. Ya tenemos estaciones rondando los -10 ºC a estas horas en puntos del interior peninsular


----------



## Pek (7 Jan 2017 às 23:02)




----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2017 às 03:05)

Una de mapas de temperatura antes de dormir:

Visión general resumida:






Detalle a las zonas más destacadas

Balcanes. Bajando de los -20 en puntos de Bulgaria, Bosnia y Serbia (y Kosovo)






Rumanía y entorno (Moldavia, Ucrania, Eslovaquia, Hungría, Serbia, Bulgaria...)






Sur de Polonia y entorno de Eslovaquia próximo. Bajándose de los -30 en Lipnica Wielka y Nowy Targ, una de las ciudades más frías de Polonia







Bielorrusia. Alcanzándose los -30 en el norte del país:






Moscú. Hasta los -37 ºC en un entorno de unos 40 km a la redonda


----------



## Ayax (8 Jan 2017 às 14:59)

Hola amigos. Gran ola de frío en Europa


----------



## Orion (8 Jan 2017 às 16:02)

> The air temperature in Klin, 85 kilometers northwest of Moscow, went down to minus 35.9 degrees Celsius (-32.6F) night to Sunday, the national weather service said.
> 
> "It is the lowest temperature in the Moscow region for this day - the frost in Dmitrov and Volokolamsk (northwest of Moscow) was minus 33.2 degrees (-27.7F)," the service said. "The minimal temperature in Moscow was registered at minus 28.5C (-19.3F)."
> 
> ...



Acabou por não chegar aos -45º em Moscovo. O recorde vai ter que esperar.


----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2017 às 17:08)

Finalmente heladas notables aunque menores a lo esperado en Iberia, destacando los -12,9 ºC de Uña-La Cañadilla (Cuenca). 

En la Red de Estaciones Automáticas de AEMET:






Mucho contraste entre las mínimas y las máximas en zonas libres de nieblas como consecuencia de las elevadas isos a 850 hPa (+4, +5, +6,... +8... ) existentes de forma generalizada. Pese a ello se siguen observando imágenes como éstas por el gran número de horas diarias que la temperatura está bajo cero pese a los picos de máximas puntuales:

Douro en Duruelo (Soria) hoy:





















Fuente:



En zonas con nieblas temperaturas bajo cero durante todo el día. Ejemplo del valle del Ebro en la provincia de Lérida:






Claro contraste con las zonas sin niebla:






Como consecuencia de la niebla han caído "copos de nieve" en la ciudad de Albacete


----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2017 às 17:18)

En cuanto a la ola de frío algunas imágenes destacadas:

- Río Vístula en Cracovia:






- Danubio con hielo superficial en Budapest:


- Nieve en las costas de Creta hoy:


- Récord histórico de frío en Nápoles: -5,7 ºC. Serie climatológica desde el año 1929


----------



## Ayax (8 Jan 2017 às 19:57)

Alerta en los Balcanes. Comenzando la noche.

Bulgaria, Macedonia, Grecia





Rumanía





Bosnia, Serbia


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2017 às 20:55)

Acabei de ouvir no Telejornal que já morreram com a vaga de frio polar na Europa pelo menos 20 pessoas...


----------



## irpsit (8 Jan 2017 às 20:59)

Aqui na Austria nos ultimos dias foi uma combinacao de bastante frio e de neve.

Tivemos de sexta para sabado, mínimas entre os -10°C e os -20°C. E em alguns locais ainda menos.
Sábado à tarde a temperatura continuou na casa dos -9°C e o tempo encobriu. A sensacao térmica era bastante baixa, devido à humidade.
Nessa noite comecou a nevar. 

Hoje, domingo, tivemos muita neve. Nevou desde ontem à noite sem parar até agora. Acumulou cerca de 30cm, juntando-se aos 12cm que já havia, agora a camada de neve lá fora já tem 40cm, e conduzir nas ruas é mais dificil.
Por agora sigo já mais em regime de aguaceiros de neve fraca, e com -3°C.

O lago local ainda nao congelou. Deve ser por ser profundo (mais de 100 metros de profundidade). A temperatura da água ainda está a 2°C.

As proximas semanas apontam a continuacao de tempo frio e de mais alguma neve.

Os modelos nao parecem dar mais nenhuma entrada siberiana notável até ao fim do mes. Excepto na Escandinávia. Haverá umas entradas de ar muito ameno, para a Europa central, algures na proxima quarta e quinta e depois durante a segunda quinzena do mes, mais regularmente.  Mas ainda é cedo para saber se trarao chuva ou mais neve. O AA, agora na Europa central, ficará sobretudo situado no Reino Unido e vai trazer tempo seco e mais frio para Portugal.


----------



## Orion (8 Jan 2017 às 21:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Acabei de ouvir no Telejornal que já morreram com a vaga de frio polar na Europa pelo menos 20 pessoas...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_2012_European_cold_wave

A onda de frio de 2012 até foi mais abrangente que esta.











Claro que frio ártico nunca é engraçado


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2017 às 23:23)

Actualização da situação na metade E europeia:
http://www.severe-weather.eu/recent...ross-balkan-peninsula-and-italy-jan-5-8-2017/

Ex:







Vale a pena sonhar (ao longe, claro!)


----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2017 às 23:37)

Algunas imágenes de hoy en la Comunidad Autónoma de Navarra:

Río Arga helado en Pamplona:











Fuente: https://twitter.com/TxAuzolan


Río helado en Aspurz



Río Salazar a la altura del cruce de Bigüezal






Cerquita de Navascués







Río Esca en Burgui







Y carámbanos de hielo junto a la localidad de Roncal






Autor: *Ukerdi. *Fuente: http://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-2016-2017-t147703.0.html;msg3485022#msg3485022

Todo ello en la Comunidad Autónoma de Navarra y sin ola de frío.


Y volviendo a la gran ola de frío de Europa Central y Oriental, una imagen llamativa y que me ha gustado mucho de la isla griega de Skopelos, en el Mar Egeo:







Y otra de Santorini:






Fuente de ambas imágenes: https://twitter.com/ATHNICO


Ayer en Constanza (Rumanía), costa del Mar Negro



1,5 metros de nieve en Pescocostanzo (1400 m, Abruzos):


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2017 às 08:55)

Pek disse:


> Y otra de Santorini:



 Espectacular!!! Era original ir de ferias para Santorini e parece que estamos numa estação de ski dos Alpes 

Off-topic: alguém tem dados acerca da última vez em que nevou em Santorini ou noutros locais do Mediterrâneo, tais como Creta ou Itália a nível do mar??


----------



## Pek (9 Jan 2017 às 11:41)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Espectacular!!! Era original ir de ferias para Santorini e parece que estamos numa estação de ski dos Alpes
> 
> Off-topic: alguém tem dados acerca da última vez em que nevou em Santorini ou noutros locais do Mediterrâneo, tais como Creta ou Itália a nível do mar??





En Santorini nevó algo en 2015 pero cuajó sólo en zonas altas:
















Fuente: https://santorinivacationphotography.com/2015/01/06/snow-in-santorini/

En zonas altas cae algo de nieve y cuaja (aunque sea muy poco o testimonial) cada cuatro o cinco años más o menos. En zonas bajas como esta vez creo que es algo mucho más raro. En la isla de Rodas, por ejemplo, sólo lo ha hecho dos veces al nivel del mar, en 1950 y 1987.

Según Maximiliano Herrera, que cuaje la nieve es también algo muy raro en el sur de Creta a nivel del mar, y extremadamente raro en la isla de Gavdos (1942 y, brevemente, en 2004), en Patras (1907,1963 y 2004), en Missolonghi (1966 y 2004). En Kiato y Napflio la última vez que cuajó la nieve fue en enero de 1907. En las islas de Kastelorizo y Zante la nieve cuajada a nivel del mar es virtualmente desconocida.

En Catania ha pasado esto en esta gran ola de frío:


Las partes más bajas del casco urbano de Catania sólo habían visto nieve cuajada en 1895,1905 y 1988.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2017 às 12:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2017 às 12:22)

*Frio mata 10 pessoas na Polónia*
9 jan 2017 · 11:50

Pelo menos dez pessoas morreram na Polónia durante as últimas 24 horas devido às baixas temperaturas, informaram hoje as autoridades polacas, elevando para 65 o número de mortos neste inverno.







A polícia da Polónia pediu à população que permaneça alerta e que reaja perante as pessoas ameaçadas de hipotermia, em particular os sem-abrigo.

Nas últimas horas, as temperaturas chegaram a cair para 20 graus abaixo de zero em algumas partes do país, neste que foi o fim de semana mais frio do inverno.

A cada ano morrem no país em média de 80 pessoa devido às baixas temperaturas.

Na maioria dos casos, trata-se de sem-abrigo que dormem em zonas pouco resguardadas ou de pessoas sob o efeito de bebidas alcoólicas.

Com o passar das próximas semanas, as temperaturas irão suavizando, mas grande parte da Polónia o termómetro seguirá marcando valores negativos.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/frio-mata-10-pessoas-na-polonia


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2017 às 17:36)

Obrigado Pek pela explicação. Estive a pesquisar um pouco e reparei que em Santorini é relativamente normal nevar (algo que pensei improvável dada a localização da ilha).
Agora essas imagens em Catania são algo excepcionais, pois seria o mesmo do que nevar em Alicante ou Torrevieja (mais ou menos na mesma latitude e ao nível do mar). Para se ter uma ideia, a temperatura presente em Catania (18.32h locais) é de -6 ºC... Nem imagino os metros de neve no topo do Etna, tendo em conta a sua altitude


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2017 às 18:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2017 às 18:17)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  7 hHá 7 horas
*Morning satellite analysis across Europe revealing two lows affecting Europe.* Analysis: https://www.facebook.com/severeweatherEU/photos/pb.1377757209114043.-2207520000.1483961779./1935510636672028/?type=3&theater…





0 resposta22 retweets12 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2017 às 18:38)




----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2017 às 20:05)

*Frosts kill dozens in central Europe, smog forces production cuts*


----------



## hurricane (10 Jan 2017 às 08:32)

A Run das 00Z esta um sonho aqui para a Belgica. 10cm de neve e frio sem fim! Nao mexia mais! Parece que afinal o GFS comecou a ir atras do ECM.


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2017 às 11:49)

Por aqui pela Austria, depois do nevao de anteontem, que depositou 30cm de nova neve (acumulando até 45cm), o tempo está estável, seco e frio mais moderado, cerca de -3°C a -5°C.

A proxima será fria, podendo ter temperaturas abaixo dos -10°C.

Uma frente entra pela Europa na quarta, trazendo inicialmente neve e depois chuva (o que vai causar gelo). Depois regressa a siberiana após o proximo fim de semana!

Assim é a previsao dos modelos para a Europa, até ao final do mes. Deliciem-se!


_O GFS aponta a continuacao do frio siberiano na Europa central até amanha ou depois de amanha. Especialmente brutal nos Balcas e Grécia.

Esta semana há uma frente que entra pelo Reino Unido até Alemanha entre dia 11 e 13 (quarta e sexta), e traz algum ar ameno à Europa central, mas é pouca dura. A depressao arrasta ar polar para a Escandinávia (e assim irá desenvolver-se uma nova entrada siberiana na Europa). Em Portugal o tempo persiste seco e fresco.

No fim de semana, o frio siberiano chega até Franca, e talvez a partes da Espanha (mais algum frio em Portugal dia 15) mas ainda nao é o inicio da siberiana em Portugal, ainda se espera alguns dias. 

Entre dia 16 e dia 19 (nova semana) é muito frio entre a Alemanha e a Franca. E depois dia 19 a siberiana entra a toda a forca pela Península Ibérica! Nesses dias (19 e 20), sim, quer Portugal quer os Acores recebem frio polar.

Entre 21 a 23, a parte ocidental da Europa recebe algum ar ameno (pode ser a primeira entrada de chuva em Portugal), mas a siberiana está brutal ainda na Europa de leste, especialmente nos Bálticos, e Escandinávia. 

Após dia 24, o ar ameno, finalmente, entra e persiste pelo menos em parte da Europa central (mas regressa algum frio pós-frontal a Portugal). Mas por volta de dia 26, parece haver entrada de ar mais húmido e subtropical por Portugal._


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2017 às 11:58)

Que brutalidade de imagens, aquelas fotos da neve em Itália são qualquer coisa.. E nós aqui no "meio" das paredes .


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2017 às 14:49)

Realço o relato feito a partir do minuto 0:40.


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2017 às 15:01)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Obrigado Pek pela explicação. Estive a pesquisar um pouco e reparei que em Santorini é relativamente normal nevar (algo que pensei improvável dada a localização da ilha).
> Agora essas imagens em Catania são algo excepcionais, pois seria o mesmo do que nevar em Alicante ou Torrevieja (mais ou menos na mesma latitude e ao nível do mar). Para se ter uma ideia, a temperatura presente em Catania (18.32h locais) é de -6 ºC... Nem imagino os metros de neve no topo do Etna, tendo em conta a sua altitude



De nada, Dias Miguel!

Sí, como comentaba en el anterior post, en zonas altas de la isla de Santorini (520 metros de altitud máxima) cuaja (en mayor o menor medida) la nieve cada 4 o 5 años de media, pero en zonas bajas, al nivel del mar, sí es una circunstancia rara o muy rara.

En lo que decías de Alicante y Catania curiosamente apenas hay diferencia entre ambas en lo que a nevadas y mínimas absolutas se refiere en la época moderna y efectivamente una nevada en ambas ciudades resulta algo totalmente excepcional:


Nieve cuajada a nivel del mar en el caso urbano (años):

- Alicante: 1885, 1926, 1933, 1945, 1957, 1983
- Catania: 1895, 1905, 1988, 2017


Temperatura mínima absoluta en la estación oficial de referencia del caso urbano más cercana a la costa (no los aeropuertos más alejados):

- Alicante "Ciudad" (datos desde 1938):................. -4,6 ºC (febrero de 1956)
- Catania "Fontanarossa" (datos desde 1943):....... -4,0 ºC (enero de 1962 y febrero de 1966)


En cuanto a esta gran ola de frío, en Catania no se ha bajado de -1,1 ºC de mínima (registrados hoy). En días anteriores:






Esos -6 ºC que citas tienen que tratarse de un error o datos procedentes de alguna otra estación siciliana:


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2017 às 15:34)




----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Jan 2017 às 15:44)

Pek disse:


> Esos -6 ºC que citas tienen que tratarse de un error o datos procedentes de alguna otra estación siciliana



Off-Topic: Pek era a temperatura que surgia na previsão Google, quando estive a procurar a localização através do Google Maps. Portanto, o Sr. Google não sabe tudo ou tem o termómetro avariado


----------



## hurricane (10 Jan 2017 às 15:51)

irpsit disse:


> Por aqui pela Austria, depois do nevao de anteontem, que depositou 30cm de nova neve (acumulando até 45cm), o tempo está estável, seco e frio mais moderado, cerca de -3°C a -5°C.
> 
> A proxima será fria, podendo ter temperaturas abaixo dos -10°C.
> 
> ...



E verdade! A previsao para Bruxelas esta um sonho! Finalmente o frio siberiano vai afetar mais o ocidente. estao a prever intensa queda de neve entre quinta a noite e domingo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2017 às 15:52)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  9 hHá 9 horas
Very intense snowfall was reported in Greece and Turkey yesterday. Some locations got over 1 m of snow! More: http://www.severe-weather.eu/news/intense-sea-effect-snowfall-in-greece-and-turkey-january-9-2017/…






0 resposta42 retweets47 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2017 às 15:54)

[URL='https://twitter.com/severeweatherEU']*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  20 hHá 20 horas
*Deep freeze in the Sutjeska canyon (Foča, Bosnia and Herzegovina) today! Temps down to -31 °C and the river froze even in the rapids*.










1 resposta47 retweets55 curtiram
   [/URL]


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2017 às 16:14)

En cuanto a la niebla en el Valle del Ebro os traigo algunos titulares y datos definitivos sobre el pasado mes de diciembre:

*La niebla de Lleida sólo ha dejado 31 horas de sol en todo diciembre*
*El pasado mes de diciembre fue el mes con menos horas de sol en la ciudad desde 1942*

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2017/01/04/catalunya/1483562447_920711.html

*Lleida, un mes sin ver el sol*
*Diciembre fue el mes con menos horas de insolación en el Pla de Lleida desde 1942; la niebla persiste y causa problemas en el aeropuerto*

http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/lleida/20170104/413082861731/lleida-niebla-mes-sin-sol.html

*Lleida registra el diciembre con menos horas de sol desde 1942*
*La persistente niebla obliga a desviar por tercera semana consecutiva los vuelos del aeropuerto de Alguaire*

http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notic...isibilidad-lleida-aeropuerto-alguaire-5721939


*Lleida registra el mes con más días de niebla desde 1942
El 73,3% de las horas del mes de diciembre estuvieron cubiertas por la niebla
*
http://www.lamanyana.cat/detall-not...fre-el-mes-con-mas-dias-de-niebla-desde-1942/


Algunos datos totales del pasado mes:

- Estación Lleida AEMET:....................................................................................................... 31 horas de sol
- Estación Lleida Servicio Meteorológico de Cataluña:...................................................... 34 horas de sol
- Anterior récord de diciembre estación AEMET:............................................................... 40 horas de sol (1987)
- Anterior récord de diciembre estación Servicio Meteorológico de Cataluña:.............. 39 horas de sol (1987)
- Días de niebla en diciembre de 2016:............................................................................... 26 días
- Días de niebla persistente en diciembre de 2016:........................................................... 21-24 días (según estación)
- Porcentaje de horas del mes ocupadas por la niebla:..................................................... 73,3%
- Día de comienzo del episodio de nieblas:......................................................................... 23 de noviembre (con pocas interrupciones solares) y ha seguido hasta el día de ayer (09-01-2017)
- Período consecutivo de nieblas persistentes más largo del episodio:........................... 15 días (22 diciembre 2016 - 05 enero 2017)
- Récord histórico del período consecutivo de nieblas persistentes más largo:.............. 26 días (25 diciembre 1988 - 20 enero 1989)


Ojo, que en diciembre de 2015 no se quedó lejos:

- Porcentaje de horas del mes ocupadas por la niebla:....................................................... 72%
- Período consecutivo de nieblas persistentes más largo del episodio:............................. 25 días (segundo dato histórico más elevado tras el de 1988-1989)


Algunas imágenes del episodio de este año:





Autor: Elbuho. Fuente: http://foro.tiempo.com/record-de-es...la-niebla-en-lleida-t147999.0.html;msg3483859





Autor: Carles Ribas. Fuente: http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2017/01/04/catalunya/1483562447_920711.html


Off topic: Bromas sobre esta situación (traduzco del catalán debajo):


ENCONTRADA!! GRACIAS A TODOS LOS QUE HICISTEIS DIFUSIÓN!! SU FAMILIA OS LO AGRADECE!! (En referencia a la Catedral Antigua de la ciudad)


Vendo gafas de sol por falta de uso. Zona de Lleida






Y mil bromas de ese estilo.


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2017 às 16:32)

Ojito que se nos mete la -12 "hasta la cocina" en Iberia:











De momento la nieve ya ha vuelto a los Pirineos, que falta hacía tras un mes de diciembre horroroso. Ahora mismo:


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2017 às 18:51)

Un ración de hielo...

Primero algo de hielo ibérico sin ola de frío:

Jugando al fútbol sobre el río Esca en Burgui (Navarra):





Fuente: http://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-2016-2017-t147703.0.html;msg3485637#msg3485637

Y ahora algo mucho más espectacular fruto de la gran ola de frío:

Danubio en Novi Sad (Serbia):





















 Impresionante

Fuente: https://twitter.com/zarkobns


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2017 às 19:07)

Ración de islas griegas:

Isla de Lemnos



Isla de Eubea










Y algo de Albania, que siempre es la gran olvidada pero está ahí:

Kukes






Foto: Jurgen Jn via @EUStormMap


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2017 às 19:14)

*Impressionante!!! *


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2017 às 23:14)

Acabei de ver nas notícias de rodapé na RTP3 que já há cerca de *60 mortos na Europa* relacionados com a vaga de frio polar...


----------



## Ayax (10 Jan 2017 às 23:22)

Nieve en Atenas

http://www.telesurtv.net/multimedia


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2017 às 17:41)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  6 hHá 6 horas
Snow on Skiathos Island, Greece yesterday, Jan 10! Report: Μιχάλης Νικηφοράκης





0 resposta28 retweets36 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2017 às 17:42)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  5 hHá 5 horas
Frozen Tisza river in Szolnok, Hungary this morning! It is reported completely frozen, from one bank to the other. Report: Milán Lapusnyik





0 resposta18 retweets19 curtiram


----------



## Pek (11 Jan 2017 às 18:38)

Pek disse:


> Que cuaje la nieve es también algo muy raro en el sur de Creta a nivel del mar, y extremadamente raro en la isla de Gavdos (1942 y, brevemente, en 2004), en Patras (1907,1963 y 2004), en Missolonghi (1966 y 2004). En Kiato y Napflio la última vez que cuajó la nieve fue en enero de 1907. En las islas de Kastelorizo y Zante la nieve cuajada a nivel del mar es virtualmente desconocida.



Me autocito para comentar que en este episodio se han conseguido algunos hitos históricos en lo referente a algunas zonas e islas de Grecia:

- Primera nevada de la historia moderna (casi no existen ni siquiera precedentes históricos) en las islas de Othonoi, Lefkada, Cefalonia, Meganisi y Zante a nivel del mar!!
- La nieve volvió a cuajar 110 años después en Kiato y Napflio. No lo hacía desde 1907!!
- La temperatura máxima no superó los -4,9 °C el 7 de enero en Salónica, un récord para la estación.
- En Heraklion, en Creta, donde la escarcha no se había observado desde febrero de 2004, la temperatura fue de 0 °C el día 9 de enero por la mañana.

Lefkada







Napflio






Fuente de las imágenes: http://foro.tiempo.com/europa-enero-de-2017-t147980.0.html;msg3486107#msg3486107

Impresionante ola de frío para la zona, sin duda.

En Kastelorizo no ha nevado esta vez, así que la nieve sigue siendo algo desconocido a nivel del mar para esa isla griega.


----------



## irpsit (11 Jan 2017 às 20:51)

Sigo com -3°C (que é a máxima do dia) e chuva! 

(mínima foi -7°C e inicialmente comecou com neve húmida com -4°C, apesar de bastante frio à superfície, a frente traz ar quente em altitude) Creio que ainda vai demorar até subir acima do ponto de congelamento, o que vai facilitar e muito a formacao de gelo em todo o lado.

Certamente vai ser o caos amanha, com a chuva a congelar nas superficies ainda frias, congeladas e com larga acumulacao de neve, que agora vai derreter, pelo menos parte.

Amanha irá ser ameno com máximas até aos +4°C. Depois volta a neve, para o final da semana e fim de semana. E por volta de Domingo, a nova vaga siberiana irá entrar pela Europa. Promete ser pelo menos com a mesma intensidade desta vaga anterior, mas afectando em vez dos Balcas e Grécia, vai afectar mais a Alemanha, Europa central e Franca. E chega um pouco a Portugal e Espanha! Na proxima semana, segunda a quinta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2017 às 20:53)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  1 hHá 1 hora
Deep freeze at the Skakavac waterfall, Jankovac, Bosnia and Herzegovina today! Photo: Kristijan Paljar














0 resposta41 retweets62 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2017 às 20:54)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  21 minHá 21 minutos
Windstorm over parts of France, BeNeLux, Germany and the Czech Republic tomorrow and on Friday! More: https://www.facebook.com/severeweatherEU/photos/a.1423656947857402.1073741825.1377757209114043/1936852219871203/?type=3&theater…





0 resposta12 retweets7 curtiram


----------



## hurricane (11 Jan 2017 às 21:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  21 minHá 21 minutos
> Windstorm over parts of France, BeNeLux, Germany and the Czech Republic tomorrow and on Friday! More: https://www.facebook.com/severeweatherEU/photos/a.1423656947857402.1073741825.1377757209114043/1936852219871203/?type=3&theater…
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui na Belgica a situaçao esta grave ao nivel do mar com ondas que podem chegar a 4 metros e com maré de tempestade. A nivel do vento ainda nao disseram nada mas com a descida acentuada de temperatura amanha à noite e previsao de intensa queda de neve, ver ser impossível andar na rua! Mas pelo menos espero ver um nevão em condições! As previsões apontam para neve a partir de amanha à noite até segunda, seguindo-se dias contínuos de temperaturas sempre negativas! FINALMENTE ao fim de 3 anos parece que vou ter uma verdadeira semana invernal!


----------



## hurricane (11 Jan 2017 às 21:24)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com -3°C (que é a máxima do dia) e chuva!
> 
> (mínima foi -7°C e inicialmente comecou com neve húmida com -4°C, apesar de bastante frio à superfície, a frente traz ar quente em altitude) Creio que ainda vai demorar até subir acima do ponto de congelamento, o que vai facilitar e muito a formacao de gelo em todo o lado.
> 
> ...



Essa é a minha história aqui em Bruxelas! Temperaturas negativas à superficie mas positivas em altitude. Ou então humidade demasiado alta para gerar neve!


----------



## Pek (12 Jan 2017 às 01:37)

irpsit disse:


> Amanha irá ser ameno com máximas até aos +4°C. Depois volta a neve, para o final da semana e fim de semana. E por volta de Domingo, a nova vaga siberiana irá entrar pela Europa. Promete ser pelo menos com a mesma intensidade desta vaga anterior, mas afectando em vez dos Balcas e Grécia, vai afectar mais a Alemanha, Europa central e Franca. E chega um pouco a Portugal e Espanha! Na proxima semana, segunda a quinta.



Si se cumple lo que ya comenté estos días yo no lo llamaría precisamente "llegar un poco"...   Sobre todo en el caso de la mitad oriental ibérica que se lo va a comer de lleno:

La iso -14 a 850 hPa en los Pirineos, la -8 y la -9 generalizadas por toda la mitad oriental peninsular llegando a Andalucía:






La -12 en Navarra, País Vasco y llegando a la costa cantábrica, la -10 entrando hasta el fondo, la -9 en Murcia...
















































A ver qué acontece finalmente


----------



## Pek (12 Jan 2017 às 10:30)

Ciudad de Bilbao...






Poco que añadir a esta imagen

Procedencia de las masas de aire según días:


----------



## hurricane (12 Jan 2017 às 11:13)

Aqui na Belgica ja esta em alerta vermelho de queda de neve nas zonas montanhosas do sul, com acumulacoes de ate 40 cm e vento muito forte. Na zonas baixas (Bruxelas) a acumulacao esta noite pode chegar aos 3 cm, o que no decorrer da manha vai gerar certamente muitos problemas no trafico em Bruxelas. Infelizmente para mim, as temperaturas vai andar ainda altas e e provavel que derreta rapidamente mas com previsao de mais neve para sabado e domingo.

Apesar de a temperatura estar positiva, o vento vai estar muito forte e havera conveccao portanto a neve ira cair de certeza! Veremos. os modelos de curto prazo ainda nao andam consistentes portanto sera esperar para ver. Depois de 3 anos a morar na Belgica, este evento que comecera hoje a noite sera o mais forte que ja apanhei.


----------



## Pek (12 Jan 2017 às 13:39)

Excepcionales tres webcams que acaban de entrar en funcionamiento en Baqueira Beret (Pirineos Catalanes Occidentales, provincia de Lérida),  al estilo de algunas que ya existen en los Alpes. Cámaras panorámicas 360 º ampliables de excelente calidad y en directo y con algunas opciones multimedia. Ya era hora de que instalaran en España este tipo de cámaras tan espectaculares. Capturas de ahora mismo:











Ampliación de la primera de ellas:











Y de la segunda:




Mil opciones y posibilidades

Fantásticas. Me gustan mucho 

Enlaces:

https://www.baqueira.es/estacion/webcams
https://www.baqueira.es/livecams/teso
https://www.baqueira.es/livecams/blanhiblar
https://www.baqueira.es/livecams/bosque
https://baqueira.roundshot.com/bosque/
https://baqueira.roundshot.com/blanhiblar/
https://baqueira.roundshot.com/teso/


----------



## Pek (12 Jan 2017 às 15:20)

AEMET empieza a avisar. Primero sobre el *temporal de nieve, viento y mar* que ocurrirá entre los días 13 al 16, y luego ya habla de una muy probable *ola de frío* a partir del martes 17:






Allá vamos!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Jan 2017 às 15:35)

Pek disse:


> Primero sobre el *temporal de nieve, viento y mar*



Off-Topic: @Pek aqueles 120 mm irão render uns metros de neve na Cordilheira Cantábrica  Ficamos à espera das tuas maravilhosas fotos deste evento


----------



## Pek (12 Jan 2017 às 17:45)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: @Pek aqueles 120 mm irão render uns metros de neve na Cordilheira Cantábrica  Ficamos à espera das tuas maravilhosas fotos deste evento



Claro que sí!  Ojalá pudiera estar directamente allí para poder hacerlas en persona!

Por ahí viene el cambio!


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2017 às 19:59)

65 mortos associados à vaga de frio até ontem.

O consumo de gás e de eletricidade em alguns países é o maior das 2 últimas décadas (ou lá perto). Alguns países dos sudoeste Europeu pararam a exportação de energia (e tem havido apagões). A atividade económica está a ser afetada (não só os aviões mas também os portos do Mar Negro). Os navios estão a ter muitas dificuldades em operar. A exportação de cereais está condicionada (25% das exportações mundiais de cereais partem da região do Mar Negro).

E se o mundo em vez de aquecer estivesse a arrefecer rapidamente? Problemas igualmente gravosos também surgiriam.


----------



## hurricane (12 Jan 2017 às 23:36)

Em Bruxelas está a nevar copiosamente! Acho que nunca tinha visto nevar assim desde que cá cheguei. O problema é que a temperatura continua positiva o que dificulta a acumulação. Por agora apenas nos carros e jardins! Mas veremos com o decorrer da noite. Pode ser que amanha acorde e tenha tudo branco!


----------



## lserpa (13 Jan 2017 às 13:04)

hurricane disse:


> Em Bruxelas está a nevar copiosamente! Acho que nunca tinha visto nevar assim desde que cá cheguei. O problema é que a temperatura continua positiva o que dificulta a acumulação. Por agora apenas nos carros e jardins! Mas veremos com o decorrer da noite. Pode ser que amanha acorde e tenha tudo branco!



Se possível meta fotos!! Gostaria de ver 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Jan 2017 às 13:54)

Neste momento a sobrevoar Zwolle na Holanda..
Os campos estão todos brancos!!


----------



## hurricane (13 Jan 2017 às 15:06)

lserpa disse:


> Se possível meta fotos!! Gostaria de ver
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Era noite e via se mal. Mas vou tentar colocar o que tirei. E nevou praticamente toda a noite com uma acumulacao de cerca de 5 cm. Infelizmente a temperatura manteve se sempre positiva portanto era uma neve muito liquida. Por agora tem caido uns aguaceiros de neve com temperaturas a rondar os 1 a 2 graus! Adoro ver nevar. Mesmo que nao acumule.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jan 2017 às 17:19)

Bonita foto de Kovácsné Szebellédi Tündi‎, tirada em Sarkad, Hungria:




Fonte


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2017 às 19:39)

*Está a acontecer algo grave na Inglaterra. Acabei de receber um aviso de uma amiga inglesa ligada à Sky News:*

*YORKSHIRE, LINCOLNSHIRE, NORFOLK, TYNE AND WEAR, ESSEX, SUFFOLK AND OTHER REGIONS ENACTING EMERGENCY PROTOCOLS*
*
FLOOD WATERS OVERWHELMED THE TOWN OF HORNSEA A FEW MINUTES AGO - COASTGUARD REPORTING MANY HOUSES UNDER MORE THAN 6 FEET OF WATER

WATER RUNNING DOWN THE MAIN STREET OF TOWN OF WITHERNSEA, YORKSHIRE - MAJOR EVACUATION IN PROGRESS

CITY OF HULL MARINA NOW FLOODING WITH THE RIVER HULL FLOODING IN TO THE STREETS

SIGNIFICANT FLOODING NOW REPORTED IN WHITBY, YORKSHIRE

*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2017 às 19:40)

* *


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2017 às 19:42)

* 17 Severe Flood Warnings
91 Flood Warnings
72 Flood Alerts *

https://flood-warning-information.service.gov.uk/map


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2017 às 19:46)

*SKEGNESS BEING WARNED OF IMMINENT FLOODING*
*
Thousands of families forced to flee their homes before a NINE FOOT ‘life threatening’ storm surge hits the UK as floods and big freeze batter Britain

There are 78 flood warnings, 80 flood alerts and a further seven severe flood warnings in place across the UK
Lives at risk as flood warnings are in place along the east coast with residents urged to evacuate their homes
Severe weather warnings across England, Scotland, Wales, Northern Ireland for high winds, snow and ice
Norwich Airport was forced to close completely this morning due to 'unsafe levels' of snow in the area
Thousands of people have been evacuated from their homes as 100 British Army soldiers step in to help 
Next week the South East of England will be hit by another cold blast from Scandinavia and the Baltic region
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...snow-forecast-London-s-rush-hour-morning.html
*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2017 às 19:47)

*YorkshireCoastRadio* ‏@YorksCoastRadio  2 hHá 2 horas
The scene in Whitby earlier. Many more pics and video at http://www.facebook.com/yorkshirecoastradio…



















3 respostas28 retweets16 curtiram




*YorkshireCoastRadio* ‏@YorksCoastRadio  2 hHá 2 horas
Scenes from Whitby tonight after the storm surge. 2 people injured in pier road are in hospital after being swept off their feet.


















0 resposta15 retweets5 curtiram

 #photography 





2 respostas12 retweets14 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2017 às 19:53)

BBC Radio HumbersideVerified account &#8207;@RadioHumberside 11m11 minutes ago
#*Hessle - most residents have decided not to evacuate, and it appears that high tide has come and gone without any issues.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2017 às 20:01)

*Schwäbische Zeitung* ‏@Schwaebische  12 de jan
Still und starr liegt der #See - oder in diesem Fall der #Fuchs. (rok) http://szo.de/_arid,10595477





9 respostas193 retweets132 curtiram




*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  22 minHá 22 minutos
Effects of freezing rain in San Giovanni in Persiceto, near Bologna (N Italy) today! Photo via Emilia Romagna Meteo





2 respostas39 retweets24 curtiram


----------



## jotackosta (14 Jan 2017 às 13:54)

Boas. Por Gstaad, Suíça, vai nevando. As temperaturas têm  rondado os -1 de máxima e os -9 de mínima. Para a próxima  semana as temperaturas poderão atingir os -17°C.

Logo que tenha oportunidade coloco fotos.


----------



## Pek (14 Jan 2017 às 14:12)

Mucha atención a la salvaje nevada que se espera en Pirineos para las próximas horas, con más de 150 cm de nieve nueva en amplias zonas. Caerá todo en apenas 24 horas. Ejemplo de los Pirineos Aragoneses Orientales (provincia de Huesca) y los Pirineos Catalanes Occidentales y Centrales (provincia de Lérida):






De momento en el Valle de Arán (Lérida) están así:

Refugio de la Honería (1015 m):







Salardú (1268 m)






A ver cómo acaban tras el episodio...


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2017 às 15:43)

Em certos locais europeus foram atingidas as temperaturas mais baixas dos últimos 50 anos. Uma onda de frio recordista não significa que se tem 'o inverno mais frio dos últimos 100 anos' mas ainda faltam 2 meses


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2017 às 16:14)

Orion disse:


> Em certos locais europeus foram atingidas as temperaturas mais baixas dos últimos 50 anos. Uma onda de frio recordista não significa que se tem 'o inverno mais frio dos últimos 100 anos' mas ainda faltam 2 meses


----------



## Ayax (14 Jan 2017 às 16:21)

La ola de frío se puede dar por terminada en el este de Europa. En Grecia ha dejado temperaturas muy destacadas. De norte a sur.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2017 às 16:46)

severe-weather.EU retweetou
*PAUL KINGSTON ⛈* ‏@PaulKingstonNNP  13 de jan
In the fading light, Seaham Lighthouse takes a pounding from the North Sea this evening. #Stormhour #TidalSurge #eustorm #NorthEastHour





North News, Meteo Europe, MeteoGroup UK and 5 others
5 respostas85 retweets144 curtiram

 severe-weather.EU retweetou
*PAUL KINGSTON ⛈* ‏@PaulKingstonNNP  13 de jan
Picture Ive taken of a wave rising from the North Sea like a tsunami crashing against Seaham Harbour today. #TidalSurge #Stormhour #eustorm





North News, Maritime&Coastguard, RNLI and 6 others
7 respostas115 retweets293 curtiram


----------



## irpsit (14 Jan 2017 às 19:26)

Aqui na Austria vao as temperaturas dos últimos meses:

Out Normal: 9°C 2016: 9°C
Nov Normal: 3°C 2016: 4°C
Dec Normal: 0°C 2016: 0°C
Jan Normal: -2°C 2017: -5°C

Ou seja, o frio somente comecou desde o inicio do ano. O 2016 foi quase todo acima da média, embora no Outono as temperaturas tenham voltado mais perto das normais. Até agora o desvio tem sido de 3°C abaixo da média. Algo comparável ao inverno de 2009 (se o frio continuar durante o resto da estacao). O Inverno de 1962 foi bastante mais severo.

Neste momento sigo com -2°C após um dia em que nevou mais 10cm de neve.


----------



## irpsit (14 Jan 2017 às 19:54)

Há mudancas já no horizonte.

Os modelos parece, prever após o fim da siberiana no dia 21, entra ar do Atlantico e parece empurrar todo ar frio bem para leste, chegando ao ponto de temperaturas na ordem dos 10-15°C em parte considerável da Europa para o final do mes. Após o dia 20, parece que as depressoes e tempo ameno vao afectar a maioria da Europa.

http://expert-images.weatheronline....017/01/14/basis12/euro/pslv/17013012_1412.gif

Os modelos já estao a retirar  também parte do frio da siberiana que deverá ser mais forte entre dia 16 e 19.


----------



## hurricane (14 Jan 2017 às 20:20)

irpsit disse:


> Aqui na Austria vao as temperaturas dos últimos meses:
> 
> Out Normal: 9°C 2016: 9°C
> Nov Normal: 3°C 2016: 4°C
> ...



É incrível como neva tanto aí e aqui que está junto ao mar, quase nem neva! 

Hoje o dia foi de alguns aguaceiros de neve humida que nao pega, porque a temperatura esteve sempre positiva. Agora finalmente está a 0ºC e caiu um aguaceiro de neve que ja pegou!


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2017 às 20:22)

> This kind of cold outbreak is not unprecedented in this region, they occur on average every 35 years or so, according to the analysis by KNMI  in partnership with World Weather Attribution.
> 
> This means that every year there is a 3% chance of a cold event like the one of the last few days or colder. The temperature of these cold waves has increased since 1950. This increase is not statistically significant due to the variability of the weather, but climate models show the same increase. Without climate change the cold weather would have been a few degrees colder still, says the KNMI analysis.


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2017 às 22:36)

Análise breve da Polónia... a China europeia em termos de poluição.

Entre 75% a 85% da eletricidade é produzida mediante carvão (há estimativas que chegam aos 90%). Em 2014 a indústria empregava mais de 100.000 pessoas. 2º maior produtor e consumidor europeu de carvão (atrás da Alemanha). Em 2015 os polacos produziram à volta de 72 milhões de toneladas e têm reservas a rondar os 16/17 mil milhões de toneladas.

O preço de carvão caiu muito deixando muitas empresas em crise. Muitas centrais elétricas (que usam carvão) são também muito antigas (à volta de metade delas tem mais de 25 anos) mas estão a ser renovadas devido à imposição de Bruxelas. As benesses dos trabalhadores não ajudam na competitividade e são um motivo pelo qual a indústria resiste (é subsidiada pelo estado):



> A recent report by the Adam Smith Center, a Polish economic policy think tank, finds that the average miner earns about €1740 a month, 90 percent higher than the average Pole; retires at the age of 48 instead of 60 on a pension subsidized by the government; and benefits from an overall government subsidy of €16,000, while the average Pole gets nothing.



As renováveis na Polónia estão à volta dos 12/13%. Não há guito para centrais nucleares. O gás de xisto indígena foi uma miragem.

60% do gás e 90% do petróleo vêm da Rússia cujas relações não são grande coisa.

50% dos poluentes são das habitações (sendo isto pior no inverno). 13% são dos veículos. Os polacos usam carvão (quando não é lixo) nos aquecedores domésticos (que são na generalidade muito antigos).

Como é hábito, o problema é geoestratégico, económico e político. Mudar é difícil se não impossível.

O governo polaco recentemente implementou uma regulação mais restrita nas turbinas (taxas mais elevadas, maior distância para as casas - 1.5/2kms). O lóbi do setor diz que isso irá excluir 99% do país para novos desenvolvimentos eólicos. No ano passado 47% da energia renovável produzida veio do vento. Até 2020 o objetivo para a Polónia será atingir 15% de energia renovável.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2017 às 23:10)

Não sei até que ponto isto pode ser verdade, mas é algo que não se vê todos os dias! 
Foto tirada, ontem, no rio Danúbio, perto de Fridingen, Alemanha:








Fonte


----------



## Pek (15 Jan 2017 às 02:18)

Nevada importante en la vertiente burgalesa de Estacas de Trueba a unos 1000 metros, cerca de Espinosa de los Monteros:
















Fuente:


----------



## Pek (15 Jan 2017 às 11:24)

Avisos de nivel Rojo hoy y mañana por grandes acumulaciones de nieve nueva en los Pirineos Aragoneses y el Valle de Arán (Pirineos Catalanes Occidentales):






Capturas de webcam de hace un rato:

Cerler (Pirineos Aragoneses Orientales, provincia de Huesca):





Refugio de la Honería (Pirineos Catalanes Occidentales, provincia de Lérida)





Salardú (Pirineos Catalanes Occidentales, provincia de Lérida)






Edito con un mapa de sensación térmica previsto para mediados de la próxima semana:




Fuente: https://twitter.com/MeteoBadajoz


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2017 às 12:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não sei até que ponto isto pode ser verdade, mas é algo que não se vê todos os dias!
> Foto tirada, ontem, no rio Danúbio, perto de Fridingen, Alemanha:
> 
> 
> ...


Já tinha postado esta foto na página anterior...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2017 às 13:56)

ESPANHA
*Mau tempo provoca o encerramento de estradas em vários pontos de Espanha*
HÁ 2 HORAS


A neve, o vento e as grandes ondas levaram as autoridades a colocar em alerta 16 províncias espanholas. Várias estradas têm estado encerradas desde sábado.

Partilhe



Há estradas cortadas em vários pontos de Espanha, devido à neve


A queda de neve provocou em Espanha o encerramento de estradas em vários pontos do país e o mau tempo colocou em alerta 16 províncias, segundo a imprensa espanhola, que cita as autoridades do país.

De acordo com o jornal El País, o mau tempo em Espanha, nomeadamente a neve, o vento e as grandes ondas, levaram as autoridades a colocar em alerta 16 províncias do país. Por exemplo, as províncias de Huesca e Teruel sofrem com os ventos fortes que podem chegar aos 100 quilómetros por hora, além de terem baixas temperaturas e o acumular de neve.


No noroeste do país, as províncias de Cantábria, Burgos, Leão, Palencia, La Rioja, Astúrias e Navarra sofrem também com o mau tempo e baixas temperaturas. Valencia e as Ilhas Baleares também enfrentam problemas com o mau tempo no país.

As estradas de Sancho Leza, La Rasa e Penã Hincada, em zonas de montanha e pertencentes à rede secundária de estradas de La Rioja, permanecem encerradas ao tráfego devido à neve, referiu à agência de notícias espanhola EFE o comando da Guarda Civil na comunidade de La Rioja.

A estrada LR-250, em Sancho Leza, está fechada ao tráfego entre os quilómetros 50 e 57, em Laguna de Cameros, segundos dados disponibilizados no início da manhã de hoje.

Na LR-245, em Muro de Cameros, permanece encerrada ao trânsito em La Rasa, entre os quilómetros 8 e 14, assim como na LR-232, em Peña Hincada, na região de Brieva de Cameros, entre os quilómetros 10 e 12.

Nas outras estradas secundárias em La Rioja, em la Pradilla (LR-111), em Valgñón, entre os quilómetros 0 e 5; e Montenegro (LR-333), em Viniegra de Arriba, entre os quilómetros 11 e 19, é necessário o uso de correntes nas rodas dos carros.

A situação no resto das estradas da comunidade é de normalidade, ainda que seja aconselhado a precaução devido ao gelo nas vias.

A neve obrigou também, nas última horas, a encerrar vários trechos na província de Burgos, todas da rede secundária.

Segundo dados da Direção Geral de Tráfico (DGT), estão encerradas a BU-571, em dois quilómetros entre Río Trueba a Río de la Sía, a BU-570, em cinco quilómetros entre Ríoseco e Río Trueba, e a BU-572, em oito quilómetros entre Ríoseco e Río de Lunada.

Estas estradas mantêm-se encerradas desde sábado, mas a situação melhorou, já que a neve não afeta outras estradas da Comunidade, ainda que condicione a circulação devido à formação de gelo em alguns pontos entre Burgos e Soria.

A neve também mantém fechadas quatro estradas de montanha na rede de estradas da Cantábria e obriga ao uso de correntes em automóveis em cinco vias, enquanto outras oito estradas recomenda-se circular com precaução devido ao gelo.
http://observador.pt/2017/01/15/mau...ento-de-estradas-em-varios-pontos-de-espanha/


----------



## Pek (15 Jan 2017 às 15:30)

En breve empezará la parte más intensa de la nevada en los Pirineos. Dos comparaciones:

Hoy por la mañana en Cerler:






Ahora (observad los coches de la derecha del aparcamiento tapados por la nieve):






Hoy por la mañana en la Honería:





Ahora


----------



## Pek (15 Jan 2017 às 20:18)

Nueva actualización
















Fuente: ClimayNievePirineos

Tremenda nevada! Y lo que queda!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2017 às 21:49)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  23 hHá 23 horas
Temperature anomaly tomorrow, Sunday, January 15: most of Europe will be colder than average for this time.





3 respostas35 retweets30 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2017 às 21:50)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  7 hHá 7 horas
Very strong snow shower in Cingoli, Macerata, central Italy minutes ago! Report: Simone Spadoni

0 resposta31 retweets28 curtiram




*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  9 hHá 9 horas
Houssam Torino reports this pretty heayvy snowfall in Constantine, Algeria this morning.





0 resposta25 retweets27 curtiram




*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  9 hHá 9 horas
Latest satellite imagery of the cutoff low over CNTRL Mediterranean. The system is causing strong winds, rain and snowfall. Image: EUMETSAT





1 resposta40 retweets31 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2017 às 21:50)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  51 minHá 51 minutos
Lot of snow over Balkan peninsula and CNTRL Italy by Wednesday, Abruzzo almost 2m fresh snow! Hurricane force Bora winds along Adriatic sea!





1 resposta24 retweets18 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2017 às 21:54)

*wxcharts* ‏@wxcharts  2 hHá 2 horas
*Are we looking at an event that could threaten the record for most snow falling in 24 hours? Capracotta received ~257cm in 24 hours in 2015.*










Wanstead weather, severe-weather.EU, Meteo Europe e #eustorm


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2017 às 21:58)

*wxcharts* ‏@wxcharts  14 hHá 14 horas
*Alarming snow totals for terrain surrounding the Mediterranean. Arpege going for over 400cm locally in the Apennines during the next 4 days!*





1 resposta7 retweets5 curtiram


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2017 às 00:03)

1 metro de nieve ya en Salardú (Pirineos Catalanes Occidentales, provincia de Lérida). Una pequeña animación de las últimas horas que he creado:







Y sigue nevando muchísimo. A ver con qué nos encontramos mañana

P.D.: Algunas de las otras webcams que he estado manejando en estos días están ahora mismo colgadas por cortes en internet en diversas zonas pirenaicas.


Imagen de la localidad de Benasque (1100 metros, provincia de Huesca) hace unas horas:




Fuente: https://twitter.com/carlosbarrabes

A ver mañana cómo está


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2017 às 09:42)

Situación actual:

Refugio de la Honería (1015 m, provincia de Lérida). *90 cm* de espesor de nieve:








Salardú (1268 m, provincia de Lérida). *115 cm*







Animaciones

Episodio actual:













Otoño vs invierno












Benasque (1100 m, provincia de Huesca). *90 cm
*


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2017 às 15:26)

Alguna imagen más de webcam del Valle de Benasque, en este caso de la localidad de Cerler.

Ahora mismo. Nevada *superior a 1 metro (1,2 metros como mínimo)*:






Animaciones:

- Presente episodio:







- Finales de otoño (03/12/2016) vs invierno (16/01/2017)







Imágenes de Cerler:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/GabiMurLujan





Autora: Laura Romeu. Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteobenas





Fuente: https://twitter.com/KhurpBenasque

Más al norte del propio Valle de Benasque, en los Llanos del Hospital





Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteobenas

En la localidad principal del valle, Benasque, están así:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/Nikofire





Fuente: https://twitter.com/EquipoBarrabes





Fuente y más imágenes: http://www.barrabes.com/actualidad/esta-pasando/2-9938/benasque-16_01_2017-gran-nevada-valle.html


Aludes o avalanchas desde los tejados:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/ValleBenasque










Fuente: Facebook Valle de Benasque

También en los Pirineos Aragoneses (Huesca) pero más al oeste, este es el aspecto actual del Portalet. Apocalipsis nivoso con acompañamiento del viento:






Y volviendo a Salardú (Pirineos Catalanes, provincia de Lérida), cogemos a Marco, el dueño de la famosa terraza y creador de ClimayNievePirineos haciendo tareas de mantenimiento de las estaciones meteorológicas:







115 cm de nieve en Salardú:



Y mañana les entra la iso -13 a 850 hPa...






Como calme el viento las mínimas pueden ser espectaculares

En el GFS aparecen valores de temperatura realmente escandalosos en lugares propicios, -36, -35, -30 ºC...:






En próximas jornadas mucha atención también a la posible nevada en el este y sureste ibérico e Islas Baleares a nivel del mar. Si nieva en mi isla prometo fotos  En Menorca no lo hace al nivel del mar con acumulación desde 2012.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2017 às 22:29)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  2 hhá 2 horas
*HUGE amounts of snow in Ascoli Piceno, Marche, central Italy today. Heavy snowfall as low as 100 m elevation!* Photo: Stefano Bruni





3 respostas54 retweets82 curtiram




*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  3 hhá 3 horas
*Big snow in Orsogna, Abruzzo, central Italy this afternoon! Photo: Paolo Damiano via Meteo Chieti Abruzzo*





2 respostas27 retweets20 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2017 às 22:30)




----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2017 às 22:47)

Continúa la tremenda nevada en los Pirineos con temperaturas además en descenso marcando ahora mismo las mínimas diarias


Pleta de Baqueira (Lérida) nevando con intensidad a -5,5 ºC y bajando







Cerler (Huesca). Espesor espectacular y sigue nevando con -3,7 ºC







Parece claro que en estas condiciones y con lo que se avecina nadie hará vivac en la montaña esta noche. Estas son las condiciones de temperatura y sensación térmica (ST) que sufrirían, cercana a los -40 ºC en el Aneto:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/rrequenab

Pero hay gente que se expone demasiado y luego sufre percances y tienen que acabar interviniendo los servicios de emergencias y equipos de rescate exponiendo sus propias vidas. Eso es lo que ha pasado hoy con un montañero perdido en el Gorbea, montaña situada entre las provincias de Álava y Vizcaya que, pese a sus escasos 1482 metros de altitud, puede resultar extremadamente peligroso presentando este tipo de condiciones severas de ventisca:

http://www.elcorreo.com/bizkaia/soc...omplica-operacion-rescate-20170115204009.html

Espectacular vídeo del rescate y las duras condiciones existentes:


Edición 1: A las 03:20 sigue nevando en La Pleta de Baqueira y Cerler pero con temperaturas aún más bajas, -7,8 y -6,6 °C respectivamente

Edición 2: A las 03:50 de la madrugada (hora local) tenemos 3,9 °C en mi casa (prácticamente al nivel del mar) y bajando, viento de 100 km/h y precipitaciones ocasionales de granizo menudo. Veremos la nieve cuajar de nuevo tras 5 años en esta zona de la isla (en otras zonas de Menorca la última vez fue en 2015)?
De momento estamos en nivel de aviso amarillo por nevadas:






http://menorcaaldia.com/2017/01/16/aemet-decreta-la-alerta-por-nieve-para-menorca/


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2017 às 08:31)

Cayendo nieve granulada acompañada de alguna gota por mi casa (50 metros de altitud, Menorca). De momento nada de nieve en copo ni posibilidad de acumulación. Temperatura 1,5 °C


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2017 às 08:38)

Pek disse:


> Cayendo nieve granulada acompañada de alguna gota por mi casa (50 metros de altitud, Menorca). De momento nada de nieve en copo ni posibilidad de acumulación. Temperatura 1,5 °C



Ayer Monica Lopez lo dijo... a nivel del mar... te toca esperar!
Boa sorte!


----------



## lserpa (17 Jan 2017 às 12:04)

@Pek fotografa  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2017 às 12:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2017 às 12:10)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  3 hHá 3 horas
*Heavy sea-effect snowfall in Monterubbiano, Marche, central Italy this morning!* Photo: Matteo Bellucci










0 resposta59 retweets100 curtiram




*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  12 hHá 12 horas
*Very heavy snowfall in Urbino, Marche, central Italy tonight!* Photo: Geometeo





1 resposta83 retweets158 curtiram


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2017 às 12:10)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ayer Monica Lopez lo dijo... a nivel del mar... te toca esperar!
> Boa sorte!



Obrigado! Pero yo creo que para ver cuajar la nieve a nivel del mar esta vez nos vamos a quedar con las ganas. El pico de frío a 850 hPa lo hemos tenido entre las 9 y las 11 de la mañana con la -6 rozando la isla y la -8 a medio camino entre Barcelona y Menorca. Ahora el frío en altura ha disminuido y la temperatura en superficie también (estamos sobre los 4 ºC en mi casa) y aunque puede haber desplomes de temperatura y cota de nieve asociados a la precipitación, no lo veo nada claro.

Esto es lo máximo que ha habido por aquí, algo de nieve granulada






En el interior de la isla, a cota 100 metros, sí se han visto copos de nieve asociados a desplomes de precipitación.

Y a cota 300 esto es lo que hay:

Todo ello sin cuajar en ningún caso y con mucho viento y gran sensación de frío

En Mallorca en cambio sí ha nevado (y sigue nevando) y ha cuajado, incluso con ventisca



Por Palma de Mallorca se ven grandes cortinas de nieve:




Fuente: https://twitter.com/Jorpemar


Felanitx (90 m de altitud)



Sant Llorenç de Cardassar (80 metros de altitud)





Fuente: https://twitter.com/ClaretVives


En zonas más elevadas de Mallorca cuaja sin problemas:


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2017 às 12:11)

*wxcharts* ‏@wxcharts  2 hhá 2 horas
SE Spain set for an unsettled 4 days - 00z Arpege has 1m of snow for the mountains, and up to 333mm of rain for Valencia/Alicante provinces










0 resposta6 retweets3 curtiram


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2017 às 13:08)

Vuelve a bajar la temperatura por aquí, 2,9 ºC y aumenta la precipitación, mayoritariamente lluvia con, esta vez sí, algún copo de nieve mezclado entre el agua. No espero mucho más que eso.

Sin problemas para cuajar en Mallorca:

- Campanet (100 m)






Fuente: https://twitter.com/Carmedelmar

-Sóller ahora en las noticias nacionales



Por Cataluña mucho frío y sensaciones térmicas bajísimas (incluso por debajo de los -30 ºC en zonas de montaña):

Puigcerdà (provincia de Gerona, 9000 habitantes) todo el día bajo cero (máxima de -3,0 ºC) y con sol. Resultado:
- Ayer:




Fuente: https://twitter.com/CRISPRATRIBERA

-Hoy (Esta mañana):






Fuente: https://twitter.com/mbsalesrep_BCN/

Ahora en El Informativo de Televisión Española:



Una imagen del gran cambio vivido en los Pirineos:



Unas estupendas fotos de Jorge Mayoral en los Llanos del Hospital (Huesca):











Fuente: https://twitter.com/AEMET_Aragon


Y un par de capturas de una de las magníficas nuevas webcams de Baqueira Beret (Lérida) en las que puede observarse (sobre todo en la segunda ampliación) una especie de bruma en la zona de cumbres que no es otra cosa sino la ventisca y la nieve volando por efecto de los vientos superiores a 150 km/h que ha habido en la zona.:


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2017 às 14:13)

Dejo este vídeo que muestra bastante bien las condiciones ahora mismo en Baleares :


Valldemossa (Mallorca):











Fuente: https://twitter.com/RTVEBalears

Barrio de Génova en Palma de Mallorca


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2017 às 21:04)

Temperaturas bajísimas ahora mismo en la alta montaña del cuadrante nororiental ibérico. Fuera de la alta montaña muy destacable el dato de Laspaúles (provincia de Huesca) con -15 ºC ahora mismo. Recordemos que están con el suelo nevado (y mucho):







Podéis seguir esa estación aquí:
http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/estaciones/laspaules.htm


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2017 às 23:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2017 às 00:00)




----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 02:03)

Laspaúles se ha quedado de momento en los -15,9 ºC porque se ha levantado algo de viento. También fuera de la alta montaña y a una altitud similar le ha surgido una fuerte competencia en la estación de La Molina (provincia de Gerona) de la Red Meteopirineu con actualmente *-17,9 ºC*. A ver hasta donde llega.

Temperatura de los últimos 4 días en la estación (línea roja). Pese a las temperaturas bajo cero prácticamente constantes de días anteriores, nótese el desplome a partir de la tarde del día 16 con la entrada de la masa de aire frío:






Enlace a la estación: http://meteopirineu.com/estacion/La_Molina.html


A menor altitud (1097 m, provincia de Gerona) muy destacables también los registros que ofrece la localidad de Das en la estación oficial de la Red de Estaciones Automáticas del Servicio Meteorológico de Cataluña. *-16,3 ºC*

http://www.meteo.cat/observacions/xema/dades?codi=DP

Pueden ser unos días de temperaturas muy destacadas en la comarca catalana de la Cerdaña

Sin considerar las estaciones por encima de los 2000 metros y a mayor altitud que las anteriores, pero sin superar los 1850 metros, resultan muy destacables también los valores de la estación de Pla de Beret, situada en la provincia catalana de Lérida. *-18,1 ºC *ahora mismo. Si viento y nubosidad respetan puede dar una gran mínima. Ya veremos.

Enlace a esta estación de la Red de ClimayNievePirineos: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/estaciones/pladeberet.htm


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 02:16)

Por otra parte, como ya venimos comentando, atención a la posible nevada en el sureste ibérico que puede ser destacada:











De momento en Alcoy (562 m, Alicante) ya ha nevado un poquillo hoy:


----------



## Ayax (18 Jan 2017 às 08:32)

Mucho frío en los pueblos del norte de Aragon y Cataluña. La estación Aemet más fría ha sido Benasque (Huesca) -17°. Entre las de Meteoclimatic lo ha sido Queixáns (Gerona) también con -17°.


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 09:07)

Ayax disse:


> La estación Aemet más fría ha sido Benasque (Huesca) -17°.



Un matiz, la más fría (con -17,2 ºC) que conozcamos de su Red de Estaciones Automáticas, de la Red de Manuales seguramente alguna haya bajado más, pero esas no están accesibles.


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 09:15)

Lo más destacado en estación oficial de la Península Ibérica son los *-21,6 ºC *de la estación de Das "Aeròdrom", perteneciente a la Red de Estaciones Automáticas del Servicio Meteorológico de Cataluña:


Por Llivia (Gerona) han llegado a -21,5 ºC. Imagen de la estación del Ayuntamiento de la localidad:






Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=5&p=108254#p108252


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 09:25)

Y la otra imagen destacada del día es ésta:

Nevada contundente a nivel del mar en Jávea (Alicante). Imagen de la Playa del Arenal :



Imagen general de la Marina Alta (Jávea, Denia, Calpe):






Denia (Alicante):





Fuente: Facebook AVAMET Predicció

Denia junto al mar


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 11:28)

Torrevieja (Alicante)



Orihuela Costa (Alicante)



Denia (Alicante). Tremenda nevada







Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteolp

Pilar de la Horadada (sur de Alicante junto al límite con Murcia):



AEMET activa el nivel de aviso rojo en el sur de Valencia y norte de Alicante:


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 11:31)

También está nevando en la ciudad de Murcia


----------



## Tyna (18 Jan 2017 às 11:49)

*Terremoto, sindaco di Ascoli Piceno: "Situazione mostruosa per il maltempo, da 48 ore senza luce. E ora anche il sisma"*
L'Huffington Post  |  Di Redazione
Pubblicato: 18/01/2017 12:03 CET Aggiornato: 42 minuti fa












Terremoto e maltempo, popolazione in preda al panico. Nell'ascolano le forti precipitazioni nevose stanno dando vita ad "un'emergenza mostruosa e da 48 ore, in tante frazioni, siamo senza energia elettrica e quindi senza luce e, in tanti casi anche senza riscaldamento", ha detto il sindaco di Ascoli Piceno, Guido Castelli, in un collegamento con Sky tg24.

"Abbiamo avvertito la scossa di terremoto di questa mattina - ha aggiunto Castelli - è una situazione molto complessa serve grande lucidità".

Un altra terrificate scossa di terremoto è stata avvertita ad Ascoli dopo le 11,15 , seguita da altri movimenti brevi. Terrore tra la popolazione, anche perché il sisma è stato più forte di quello delle 10,30. Gente di nuovo in strada, anche se adesso le condizioni sono ancora peggiori di quelle estive per via della neve e del ghiaccio presente all'esterno. Urla e grida di disperazione. Possibili nuovi crolli. In corso una riunione operativa in comune ad Ascoli. Linee elettriche già saltate e collegamenti telefonici molto precari.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2017 às 12:05)

Impressionantes imagens!
Não há problemas com a estufas de Almeria? A neve não chegou lá?


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 12:35)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Impressionantes imagens!
> Não há problemas com a estufas de Almeria? A neve não chegou lá?



De momento no ha nevado por aquella zona. Sí han caído algunos copos, en cambio, en la costa de Granada (Almuñécar) y de Málaga (Nerja), pero creo que sin cuajar.


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 13:30)

Teulada (Alicante):



En las noticias nacionales:



Jávea (Alicante)


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 13:38)

Murcia capital:


Denia:

Diferencia de temperaturas a las 13 horas entre ayer y hoy en el sur de la Península Ibérica


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 14:03)

Caen copos en Málaga capital:


----------



## lserpa (18 Jan 2017 às 14:13)

Nevar no sul de Espanha e à cota 0 é que é de loucos!!! Imagens impressionantes @Pek 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 14:19)

Pek disse:


> Caen copos en Málaga capital



Excelente acompanhamento @Pek 

Off-Topic: @Pek por este caminho só já falta nevar em Sevilha  Depois podemos cantar como Los Del Rios "Sevilla tiene un color especial"


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2017 às 14:25)




----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 14:45)

Ciudad de Cartagena




Atención a la nevada en la carretera entre las ciudades de Totana y Murcia











Fuente: https://twitter.com/josestormchaser


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 14:48)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Excelente acompanhamento @Pek
> 
> Off-Topic: @Pek por este caminho só já falta nevar em Sevilha  Depois podemos cantar como Los Del Rios "Sevilla tiene un color especial"



 

Lo gordo sería que nevase en Cádiz. No se ven copos allí desde 1954, cuajó minimamente en 1935 y la última nevada con acumulación realmente destacada data de 1844!

P.D.: Gracias a todos por vuestros amables comentarios!


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 15:09)

Aunque en esta zona de Alicante (Alcoy, Cocentaina) la nieve es habitual, me han gustado estas imágenes para mostrar la gran extensión nevada:















Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/avametpredictors/

Y mucha atención a lo que se les avecina...


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 15:30)

La Cala del Moral (Málaga):



A ver si cuaja. En Málaga no cuaja con acumulación desde 1954. Copos sin cuajar sí se han visto más veces desde entonces


----------



## Ayax (18 Jan 2017 às 15:56)

Parecia que Benasque lograria hoy una máxima inferior a 0° tras su impresionante mínima de -17°C. Pero a las 4 de la tarde la temperatura ha subido a 1,3°C positivos.


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 18:17)

Más de Jávea (Alicante). 20 centímetros de nieve:










Fuente: https://twitter.com/avametpred


Benissa (Alicante), muy cerquita de lo costa:











Fuente: https://twitter.com/avametpred


Montes de Málaga


Temperatura de la ciudad de Murcia:



Torrevieja :





Fuente: https://twitter.com/AEMET_CValencia

Teulada (Alicante):

Algunas imágenes más de aquella zona de Jávea, Denia, etc.




































Fuente: http://www.lasprovincias.es


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2017 às 18:22)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  37 minHá 37 minutos
*First snow on the beach in Torravieja, Valencia, Spain since Dec 26, 1926! Yes, today was the first day with snow there in over 90 years!*





1 resposta50 retweets47 curtiram




*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  1 hHá 1 hora
*Enormous amounts of fresh snow and windy conditions in Ovindoli, Abruzzo, central Italy today*. Photo: Matteo Lorenzoni





0 resposta37 retweets34 curtiram


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 18:31)

Salimos del sureste y viajamos al sur de Navarra:

Miranda de Arga, Tras el desbordamiento del río y las inundaciones ahora se congela el agua y...



Y volvemos a los Pirineos con esta bonita captura desde un avión:







Y una última de la Pradera de Ordesa (Huesca) con su estación de AEMET que hoy a ha marcado -18 ºC. Los 70 cm de nieve en la pértiga y los puentes sobre el río Arazas congelado y lleno de nieve:













Autor: Xarls. Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=5&p=108267#p108263


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 18:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  37 minHá 37 minutos
> *First snow on the beach in Torravieja, Valencia, Spain since Dec 26, 1926! Yes, today was the first day with snow there in over 90 years!*



Eso es, desde 1926 no cuajaba en la playa de Torrevieja. Otras veces se han visto copos, pero cuajar desde 1926 no se había vuelto a ver hasta hoy:


Un pequeño apunte, en realidad fue el 27 de diciembre de 1926, no el 26 de diciembre como dice severe-wather.EU:


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 18:38)

Marbella (Málaga) ahora mismo:


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2017 às 18:46)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  3 minHá 3 minutos
*Deep freeze! Mickael Narçon sends these amazing views from the shore of Lake Geneva in Versoix, Switzerland today!*











0 resposta4 retweets1 curtiu


----------



## Ayax (18 Jan 2017 às 19:23)

Solo 2 capitales se han quedado bajo cero durante todo el día: Burgos con una máxima de -1,5°C y Ávila con -0,4°C. Todas las demás han tenido máximas positivas (aunque Pamplona no ha reportado el dato). Mañana suben un poco las temperaturas máximas y en principio ninguna capital conseguirá ya máxima negativa.


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 20:31)

Ayax disse:


> Solo 2 capitales se han quedado bajo cero durante todo el día: Burgos con una máxima de -1,5°C y Ávila con -0,4°C. Todas las demás han tenido máximas positivas (aunque Pamplona no ha reportado el dato). Mañana suben un poco las temperaturas máximas y en principio ninguna capital conseguirá ya máxima negativa.



Pamplona ha tenido máxima negativa. Datos diezminutales de estaciones oficiales:

- Pamplona "Gobierno de Navarra"... Mínima -4,5 ºC, Máxima -1,4 ºC
- Pamplona (ETSIA) UPNA ................... Mínima -4,5 ºC, Máxima -1,4 ºC

De la Manual de AEMET aún no se saben los datos

.P.D.: Esto empieza a recordarme cosillas pasadas... Espero equivocarme


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2017 às 20:34)

* *


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2017 às 20:35)

*#eustorm* ‏@EUStormMap  1 hHá 1 hora
#*Tornado** in #Salento, S Italy today! EQ's, 2.5m #snow, now a Tornado!* We thank http://inmeteo.net / @severeweatherEU - 27/30 #eustorm





severe-weather.EU, Keraunos, Reed Timmer and 5 others


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 20:36)

Das (Gerona) -12,5 ºC a las 19:30. A ver hasta donde llega


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2017 às 20:47)

*Keraunos* ‏@KeraunosObs  4 hHá 4 horas
*Toiture d'un supermarché effondrée dans les Abruzzes, à Penne suite au poids de la neige. #Italie* Photo via @ReteMeteoAmator





0 resposta22 retweets13 curtiram


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2017 às 20:48)

Temperaturas máximas de la Red de AEMET entre las 18:00 de ayer y las 18:00 de hoy (hora española). Muchas zonas se han quedado bajo cero durante todo el período





Fuente:

Y temperaturas mínimas:





Máximas en la Comunidad Valenciana. -2,6 ºC en Castellfort


----------



## irpsit (18 Jan 2017 às 21:44)

Sigo com -8°C aqui na Austria, a máxima foi de -4°C. Dia encoberto, se nao a temperatura seria bem mais baixa...

Alguns sítios na Austria, a cotas baixas, já seguem com -15°C esta noite....

Ainda assim a siberiana ainda nao é marcante como foi em 2009-2010.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2017 às 22:01)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  1 minHá 1 minuto
Huge amounts of snow in Pietralta di Valle Castellana, Abruzzo, central Italy. Photo: Remo Croci














0 resposta0 retweet0 curtiu




*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  34 minHá 34 minutos
Brutal amounts of snow in Ovindoli, Abruzzo, central Italy: 2+ meters! Photo: Franco d'Elia














0 resposta2 retweets0 curtiu


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2017 às 22:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *YorkshireCoastRadio* ‏@YorksCoastRadio  2 hHá 2 horas
> The scene in Whitby earlier. Many more pics and video at http://www.facebook.com/yorkshirecoastradio…
> 
> 
> ...


*#eustorm* ‏@EUStormMap  16 hHá 16 horas
Rapid coastal erosion in Skipsea, EastYorks, UK! 1 METRE of garden A DAY after the storm surge last week! Via @PaulKingstonNNP 4/30 #eustorm





Earth Networks, Keraunos, severe-weather.EU and 6 others
1 resposta29 retweets18 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2017 às 22:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2017 às 09:26)

*Em atualização Avalanche em Itália provoca "vários mortos", avançam autoridades*
19 jan 2017 · 08:04

Uma avalanche atingiu esta quarta-feira à noite um hotel em Pescara, no centro de Itália. As equipas de resgate falam em "vários mortos".






Várias pessoas morreram devido a uma avalanche que atingiu um hotel numa estância de ski do centro da Itália, que sofreu na véspera três terremotos, indicaram esta quinta-feira os meios de comunicação italianos citando um chefe dos serviços de resgate.

"Há muitos mortos", declarou Antonio Crocetta, um dos chefes dos socorristas alpinos enviados ao local na madrugada desta quinta-feira, citado pelos meios de comunicação.

Duas pessoas foram encontradas com vida, uma delas em estado de hipotermia, segundo a agência italiana Agi. Havia cerca de 30 pessoas, entre clientes e funcionários, no hotel, situado perto de Farindola, nos Abruzos, segundo o chefe da Proteção Civil, Fabrizio Curcio.

A região atingida pela avalanche, que fica a cerca de uma centena de quilómetros de Amatrice, foi ontem abalada por uma série de terremotos. De acordo com a AFP, é impossível saber, neste momento, se a avalanche foi provocada por um desses terremotos, que chegaram a ser sentidos em Roma, situada a 180 quilómetros do epicentro.

A conta de Twitter da BBC News mostra uma imagem da avalanche que soterrou o hotel:

1h



BBC Breaking News 

✔ @BBCBreaking
Rescuers in central Italy say many people have been killed after a hotel was hit by an avalanche http://bbc.in/2jbibBf


 Follow


BBC Breaking News 

✔@BBCBreaking
Pictures from the avalanche which buried a hotel in central Italy emerge; 30 people missing http://bbc.in/2jOjfvLpic.twitter.com/6uLDnKZ5S9

8:42 AM - 19 Jan 2017





 
Segundo foi possível apurar pela AFP, os primeiros socorristas alcançaram o local esquiando e a maioria das equipes seguia tentando chegar ao seu destino, indicou Curcio por volta das 09h00 locais. Contudo, as condições meteorológicas e a neve, que em alguns pontos alcança os dois metros de espessura, dificultam o acesso a este local isolado na montanha. No Twitter da Direção Central de Emergência e Resgate Técnico do Corpo de Bombeiros é possível ver imagens das operações de busca e salvamento na região atingida pela avalanche.




View image on Twitter





 Follow


Vigili del Fuoco 

✔@emergenzavvf
(19gen-8:30) #HotelRigopiano, Drago54 sta calando ora squadre soccorso #vigilidelfuoco con verricello su obiettivo

7:49 AM - 19 Jan 2017

 
A cadeia de televisão TGCOM24 avança que "as ambulâncias estão bloqueadas a 9 quilómetros do local: uma camada de neve de 2 metros não ainda não permitiu que conseguissem chegar ao hotel". Ainda segundo o mesmo canal, um dos líderes das equipas de resgate disse à agência ANSA (agência noticiosa italiana) que existiriam "muitos mortos".


http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/avalanche-em-italia-provoca-muitos-mortos-avancam-autoridades


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2017 às 10:17)

Mínima hoy en Das (1097 m, Gerona) de *-19,3 ºC*. Pese a ser muy baja es 2,3 ºC más alta que la de ayer


En capitales de provincia destacan los *-12,9 ºC* de León en la estación automática de AEMET en el aeropuerto

Muy destacables las máximas de ayer en la Comunidad Autónoma Navarra a baja altitud:

.....ESTACIÓN.....................................MÁX/MÍN
Aralar GN 1344 m..........................                -8,2/-11,5ºC
Gorramendi GN 1071 m................      -7,0/-10,2ºC
Remendia GN 1047 m....................         -6,0/-12,2ºC
Arangoiti GN 1353 m......................           -5,4/-12,4ºC
Roncesvalles AEMET 947 m...........  -4,7/-9,5ºC
Espinal CYNP   872 m........................            -5,1/-7,8ºC


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2017 às 10:43)

En cuanto a nevadas destacar que se han visto copos al nivel del mar en Huelva capital, en Ayamonte y en Lepe pero sin cuajar.

Lepe (Huelva):


Nieva con acumulación en muchas zonas de las provincias de Cádiz, Málaga, Almería, Sevilla, Granada, Córdoba, Jaén... Algunos ejemplos:

- Provincia de Cádiz:

 Villaluenga:







Grazalema
















Fuente: https://twitter.com/MeteoCadiz


- Provincia de Málaga

Ronda

















También en Antequera, Mijas...

- Provincia de Granada:

Baza



- Provincia de Sevilla:

 

Y muchas más en otras provincias

Fuente y más información: https://twitter.com/aemet_andalucia


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2017 às 10:46)

Copos a nivel del mar en Huelva:

Ayamonte:



Isla Cristina:


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2017 às 11:29)

*Falam em 30 mortos para já...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2017 às 11:32)

*davi ((())) 德海* ‏@daviottenheimer  1 hHá 1 hora
aerial view of @poliziadistato showing #Rigopiano hotel after earthquake/avalanche. stock photo for ref https://twitter.com/poliziadistato/status/822014448152047616…






4 respostas18 retweets7 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2017 às 11:34)

França:

*Keraunos* ‏@KeraunosObs  3 hHá 3 horas
Jusqu'à -20°C sous abri dans le #Jura, -11 à -16°C dans l'est sur sol enneigé et -10°C en #Dordogne ce matin. #froid





1 resposta14 retweets8 curtiram

*Keraunos* ‏@KeraunosObs  4 hHá 4 horas
A surveiller la fin de semaine en #Corse avec risque d'abondants cumuls de pluie et de #neige mais à plus haute altitude. #inondations










0 resposta16 retweets7 curtiram


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2017 às 14:30)

El congelador de los Pirineos (Pineta) ha vuelto con fuerza:






Imagen de ayer en Llanos del Hospital (Huesca):





Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteobenas

Estación de AEMET en la Pradera de Ordesa (Huesca). Nos la muestra AEMET Aragón en el Día Mundial de la Nieve, que es hoy:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/AEMET_Aragon


Alud en Benasque (Huesca). Se ve mejor en la página de Facebook que cita el tweet


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2017 às 14:46)

Esta imagen me ha resultado curiosa. Lavacoches en Soria capital ayer:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteoduruelo


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2017 às 14:55)

Espectacular la región de los Abruzos


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2017 às 15:11)

Ciudad de Jaén:



Tahal (Almería)



Ronda (Málaga)



Banyeres de Mariola (Alicante)






Fuente: https://twitter.com/climatologia_ua


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2017 às 15:17)

Más de Alicante:



Autopista A-31


Jijona


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2017 às 15:38)

Y más de Alicante

Mariola, Onil y Banyeres de Mariola















Fuente: Twitter y Facebook AVAMET Pred

Ayora (Valencia)

Bocairent (Valencia)

Tormentas de nieve:


Ojo a la nevada prevista en el interior septentrional de Valencia y Castellón. Hablamos de más de 1,5 metros!


----------



## irpsit (19 Jan 2017 às 17:21)

Hoje a máxima foi de -6°C aqui no norte da Austria, mas fui a um vale baixo, a 30km daqui, com um lago congelado, rodeado de montanhas altas (a perfeita localizacao para um pólo de frio) e a máxima lá rondava os -12°C!!!!

Por lá cheguei a encontrar algumas temperaturas na ordem dos *-14°C *por volta do meio dia.

Já nao sentia um frio assim há uns anos, desde que vivia na Islandia. Mas ainda anda longe do meu recorde pessoal de -27°C registado na Islandia ou de -20°C com vento forte experienciado no interior da Islandia.

Com estas temperaturas os dedos das maos, mesmo com luvas, já comecam a experienciar sensacao gelada, se uma pessoa permanecer no exterior durante algum tempo, e o nariz também. Mesmo assim só abaixo dos -20°C é que comeca a haver problemas para a pele.

Agora a temperatura comecou a cair em rapidez, após o por do sol, espero que o nevoeiro nao regresse, para já sigo com -12°C e vai ser a noite mais fria do ano!
Se o céu permanencer limpo, poderá haver vários locais a chegar aos -20°C e estou certo que no vale onde estive esta tarde irá atingir-se uns -25°C ou menos até nesta noite!

Na ordem destas temperaturas, pequenas variacoes de tofografia, e pequenas distancias, sao suficientes, para causar diferencas e inversoes brutais!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2017 às 18:35)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  2 hhá 2 horas
Many injured and dead reported among the 27 people in Rigoplano hotel near Grand Sasso, Abruzzo yesterday! More: https://www.facebook.com/severeweatherEU/posts/1941728456050246…














0 resposta9 retweets7 curtiram




*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  2 hhá 2 horas
Enormous amounts of fresh snow and windy conditions in Ovindoli, Abruzzo, central Italy yesterday. Photos: Matteo Lorenzoni










0 resposta25 retweets19 curtiram


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2017 às 19:54)

Sigue el potente episodio de nevadas, tormentas y granizo en el este ibérico. Algunas imágenes por regiones:

Murcia:

- Bullas







- Caravaca. El torrente congelado y nevado:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/aemet_sinobas


- Avilés (Lorca)



Comunidad Valenciana:

- Banyeres de Mariola (Alicante):






Beneixama (Alicante)






Navalón (Valencia)





Fuente: AVAMET Pred

Onteniente (Valencia)


Tremenda granizada en Gandía (Valencia)


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2017 às 20:30)

Granizada en Benidorm (Alicante)


Gandía (Valencia)

Ayora (Valencia)




Fuente: https://twitter.com/aemet_sinobas

Rayos


Denia (Alicante)






Radar

Avisos







Mariola (Alicante)




Fuente: https://twitter.com/MeteoSE

Almansa (Albacete)





Albacete capital. Primera nevada del año en esta ciudad:









Fuente: https://twitter.com/AEMET_CLaMancha


----------



## Orion (19 Jan 2017 às 20:56)

Mais um evento de precipitação excessiva na Espanha.



Pek disse:


> Denia (Alicante)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2017 às 20:57)

Orion disse:


> Mais um evento de precipitação excessiva na Espanha.


Enquanto isso o Noroeste da P.I está cada vez mais seco...


----------



## Ayax (19 Jan 2017 às 21:08)

León ha sido hoy la ciudad más fría con -13°C. En cambio la máxima ha subido hasta 5°C.


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2017 às 21:32)

Orion disse:


> Mais um evento de precipitação excessiva na Espanha.



Así es. Como ya comentábamos en el tópico de Aquecimiento Global, cada vez más lluvias torrenciales en el Mediterráneo Occidental y en períodos no típicos para este tipo de fenómenos

Espectacular formación ahora mismo sobre el levante ibérico:

Aumentan los avisos de nivel rojo para mañana. Espectacular:






Albacete sigue a tope:


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2017 às 22:16)

Zonas de la Comunidad Valenciana a 990 metros de altura con máximas hoy de -3 ºC   






Rayos registrados hoy hasta las 23:06. Impresionante:






Conductores atrapados en las carreteras por la nieve:


Murcia


Pabellones derribados por el peso de la nieve


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2017 às 22:30)

Una imagen bonita de este Día de la Nieve. Espectacular fotografía de hoy desde un avión de parte del Valle de Benasque (Pirineos Aragoneses Orientales, provincia de Huesca) y los macizos que lo rodean. Entre otros detalles, se ven perfectamente las localidades de Benasque y Eriste, la estación de esquí de Cerler, el pantano congelado de Linsoles, valle de Estós, Macizo de las Maladetas, Macizo del Posets, Macizo del Perdiguero, etc. :





Autor: *A.R*. Fuente:  http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/...&sid=4caa2a7d15926d2f5617c6f067de3e78#p108297


----------



## hurricane (19 Jan 2017 às 22:40)

As imagens de neve na Itália são impressionantes! Aquilo é uma autêntica catástrofe! E aqui na Bélgica que está a NORTE só uns cm!!


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2017 às 22:52)

É impressionante as fotos que o colega @Pek nos vai fazendo chegar da vizinha Espanha. Que nevões monumentais, quem me dera presenciar um dia tal coisa aqui na minha zona! Muito obrigado pela partilha Pek .


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2017 às 23:16)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  2 hHá 2 horas
A lot of precipitation expected over next 48h along the coast of E Spain roughly between Murcia and Barcelona. More: https://www.facebook.com/severeweatherEU/photos/a.1423656947857402.1073741825.1377757209114043/1942009682688790/?type=3&theater…





1 resposta19 retweets14 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2017 às 23:18)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  27 minHá 27 minutos
Huge amounts of snow in Capracotta, Molise, central Italy this evening! Photo: Oreste Trotta





0 resposta47 retweets38 curtiram

 


*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  2 hHá 2 horas
Huge amounts of snow in Capracotta, Molise, central Italy tonight! Report by Giuseppe Visalli.





1 resposta115 retweets94 curtiram


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2017 às 00:07)

Para os próximos 10 dias:

(https://www.facebook.com/severeweatherEU/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED&fref=nf)

"Total snowfall over Europe over the next 10 days. The latest GFS model guidance for the next 10 days indicates significant snowfall in Norway, parts of southern and eastern Europe (watch in HD!):

- ESE Spain locally receives up to 30-60 cm over the next 2 days
- parts of NW Italy receive up to 80 cm of snow between Jan 22 and 25 
- north and central Norway receives 50-150 cm of new snow
- S Iceland between 50-100 cm of new snow
- SW Balkans will see some snowfall, up to 10 cm
- parts of Greece up to ~1 m over the next 10 days
- many parts of Turkey will see significant snowfall in excess of 30 cm. Particularly northern Turkey gets sea-effect snow from the Black sea, perhaps up to nearly ~1 m locally
- NW Algeria and NE Morocco get significant snowfall, many areas over 20 cm, some areas locally over 50 cm"

Percebi bem?! NO da Argélia e NE de Marrocos podem receber em muitas áreas mais de 20 Cm e nalgumas zonas mais de 50 Cm?

Só mesmo nós para ficarmos a ver navios.


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2017 às 00:16)

El Toro (Castellón)




Fuente: https://twitter.com/avametpred


Movilizada la Unidad Militar de Emergencias

http://www.elmundo.es/comunidad-valenciana/2017/01/19/5880dc0d268e3e9d728b4716.html

Incidencias actuales por la nieve:





Impresionante


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2017 às 00:17)

Em continuação do meu post anterior:


Grandes imagens de Espanha! IMPACTO!
Ver daqui sabe bem. Viver aquilo já deve ser complicado para muitos...


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2017 às 09:29)

Nevadas muy importantes en la provincia de Castellón:

- Morella










Vistabella del Maestrazgo




Fuente de las imágenes: https://twitter.com/avametpred

Chodos-Xodos. Hablan de 70 cm de nieve:


Villafranca





El Toro




Fuente: https://twitter.com/tiempo_valencia

Barracas. Autovía A-23 cortada. Mucha gente atrapada esta noche durmiendo en los vehículos

Más de Morella


----------



## Ayax (20 Jan 2017 às 12:49)

Grande Molina de Aragón, 9 días con temperatura mínima inferior a -10°C.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2017 às 14:39)

*wxcharts* ‏@wxcharts  4 hHá 4 horas
06z GFS shows mild 850hPa's for western half of Europe next week, but another cold Siberian blast for Eastern Europe





0 resposta11 retweets11 curtiram


----------



## lserpa (20 Jan 2017 às 14:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *wxcharts* ‏@wxcharts  4 hHá 4 horas
> 06z GFS shows mild 850hPa's for western half of Europe next week, but another cold Siberian blast for Eastern Europe
> 
> 
> ...



Deveria haver uma injeção dessas era pelo Atlântico abaixo ... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2017 às 15:46)

*#eustorm* ‏@EUStormMap  6 hHá 6 horas
Only in Benidorm! 19.1.17 Via Benidorm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - 14/30 #eustorm http://map.eustorm.com





UK Snow Updates, SNOWGO EUROPE, UK Snow Updates and 7 others
3 respostas54 retweets86 curtiram


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2017 às 17:56)

Tremendo episodio el que estamos viviendo por el Mediterráneo Occidental. Lo divido por partes:

Por mi casa hoy muchísima lluvia, granizo e infinidad de rayos. Hablamos de unos 10.000 rayos en total en el día de hoy en todo el Mar Balear y unos 3000 rayos sólo en Menorca y su entorno inmediato (apenas se ve en el mapa tapada por las descargas):






Granizo en Mahón (Menorca). Así todo el día

Algunos rayos

Inundaciones en Mallorca





Fuente: https://twitter.com/BernatRamon


----------



## Ayax (20 Jan 2017 às 18:34)

Ayer -14°C en Calvos de Randín, Ourense, pueblo pegado a la frontera con Portugal. Similar temperatura habrán registrado en los pueblos portugueses vecinos, porque la orografía es la misma.


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2017 às 18:52)

Y ahora el espectáculo valenciano. Sobre todo la provincia de Castellón:

Avenida de Castellón en Villafranca:







El Toro. Reportan 80 cm sin electricidad y pérdida de cobertura telefónica

Así nevaba en El Toro:




Fuente: https://twitter.com/aemet_sinobas

Chodos-Xodos





Otra imagen de Villafranca:




Fuente de todas las imágenes anteriores: https://twitter.com/aemet_cvalencia

Ares del Maestrazgo









Más de Villafranca:






Fuente de estas últimas imágenes: https://twitter.com/CEAM_Meteo

Parque de Bomberos de Morella:

Portell de Morella:









Fuente: https://twitter.com/avametpred

Sacañet






Aquí se supone que hay una Autovía, la Autovía Mudéjar a su paso por Barracas (Castellón):






Otra de Villafranca:




Fuente de las últimas imágenes: https://twitter.com/tiempo_valencia

Y también en Teruel

- Mosqueruela








Fuente: https://twitter.com/Paulejas

Puertomingalvo





Fuente: https://twitter.com/diariodeteruel

Teruel capital




https://twitter.com/teruelmeteo





Fuente: https://twitter.com/Yolandamellamo

Sarrión




Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteolp

Y no sólo nieve : CV-35 a la altura de Llíria (Valencia):




Fuente: https://twitter.com/pattyferdakkar

Torre de la Horadada (Alicante)




Fuente: https://twitter.com/MeteOrihuela

Lo Pagán (Murcia)




Fuente: https://twitter.com/MeteOrihuela

Consecuencias:

Barracas (Castellón)







Chera (Valencia). Esto mismo ha pasado por todo el territorio. Por eso los cortes de electricidad:





Fuenterrobles (Valencia)




Fuente de las últimas imágenes: https://twitter.com/tiempo_valencia


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2017 às 20:04)

Evento potencialmente desastroso em vista para a bota italiana.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2017 às 20:27)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  3 hHá 3 horas
Up to 4 m of snow in Prati Di Tivo, Abruzzo, CNTRL Italy after 4 days of intense snowfall. Jan 19. Photo: Mirko De Luca


















3 respostas66 retweets91 curtiram


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2017 às 20:30)

Atención a las rachas de viento en próximas horas en Menorca en particular y en todo el Archipiélago y Mar Balear en general. Se pueden alcanzar o superar localmente los 150 km/h.


----------



## Pek (21 Jan 2017 às 14:09)

Alguna más de la nieve en el levante ibérico:

Pla de Vistabella (Castellón)





Chodos-Xodos (Castellón)




Fuente de las dos imágenes: https://twitter.com/avametpred

Teruel

Antes y después

Consecuencias:

Comunidad Valenciana:

*60.000 afectados por cortes de luz en Requena-Utiel*
*- En el hospital de Requena, único sitio del pueblo con luz, no van los rayos ni los ordenadores ni la calefacción. «Enfermos y trabajadores están helados», según testimonios y con un grupo electrogeno de urgencia*

http://www.lasprovincias.es/comarcas/201701/20/requena-varios-arboles-caidos-20170120103922.html

Teruel
*Cinco mil hogares de Gúdar-Javalambre, sin luz por la fuerte nevada*
*El apagón, producido a las 9.00, se debe a una avería en la línea eléctrica que hay entre La Puebla de Valverde y la Venta del Aire.*

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arag...in-luz-por-fuerte-nevada-1154606-1101027.html


----------



## Pek (21 Jan 2017 às 14:16)

Por mi zona tremendo temporal. Unas imágenes que valen más que mil palabras:

Fase inicial:

Evoluciona a esto:





Muchísimos problemas creados (inundaciones, problemas marítimos, cortes eléctricos, etc.). Hemos estado sin luz y sin WIFI buena parte de la mañana. Luego si puedo cuelgo algún vídeo o imagen más


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2017 às 19:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2017 às 19:18)

*#eustorm* ‏@EUStormMap  3 hHá 3 horas
#Waterspout near Sarroch, Cagliari, Sardinia today! Photo: Luisella Biancu via Tornado in Italia 28/30 #eustorm http://map.eustorm.com





Reed Timmer, Keraunos, Earth Networks and 6 others
0 resposta9 retweets8 curtiram




*#eustorm* ‏@EUStormMap  9 hHá 9 horas
+Very heavy rainfall over #Corsica, #Sicily, #Calabria over the next 3 days+ Via @severeweatherEU 4/30 #eustorm @KeraunosObs @FTViaStella





Météo-France, MeteoGroup France, FRANCE 24 and 7 others
0 resposta8 retweets13 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2017 às 19:24)

*️ Thunder ️* ‏@Trackthestorm  20 hHá 20 horas
Spectaculaire effet du froid en #lorraine près de #Nancy avec cette cascade prise par les glaces ! @KeraunosObs @ChloeNabedian @infoclimat





1 resposta35 retweets49 curtiram


----------



## Pek (21 Jan 2017 às 21:09)

El "ojo" prácticamente sobre las Islas Gimnesias (Menorca, Mallorca y Cabrera)











Menorca


Mallorca


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2017 às 21:20)




----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2017 às 12:40)

Primera fase del ciclón mediterráneo

Segunda fase


Problemas para que el ferry entre Ibiza y Formentera atraque en esta última isla:

Muchísima precipitación. Más de 200 mm en el día de ayer en el norte de Alicante:







Más de 400 en el episodio

*AVAMET PREDICCIÓ* ‏@avametpred  14 hHace 14 horas
#onadadefred: 200mm a Castell de Castells (#Alacant) hui!, total episodi (provisional): *427'7mm* (17/01 al 21/01). http://www.avamet.org/mxarxa_mxo.php






*AEMET_C. ValencianaCuenta verificada*‏@AEMET_CValencia
Observatorio meteorológico de Benimantell-Embalse de Guadalest: *401.2 l/m2* recogidos hasta ahora en el temporal, sigue lloviendo.

*Climatología UA*‏@climatologia_ua
Se superan localmente los *400 l/m2* en algunas localidades del N de Alicante en el episodio. *En las próximas horas podrían sumar 100 o más..*






Caídos en apenas 48 horas:
*Climatología UA*‏@climatologia_ua
Nos comenta un colaborador de P.C que *entre anteayer y hoy llevan en Bolulla unos 400 l/m2 *(ayer apenas llovió) @AEMET_Esp @Divulgameteo


----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2017 às 12:52)

También registros espectaculares en lo que respecta a la nieve. Unos 100 mm en forma de nieve en los observatorios de Morella y Villafranca (Castellón):



La nevada de Villafranca sólo superada por la de febrero de 1989
*AEMET_C. ValencianaCuenta verificada*‏@AEMET_CValencia
En la serie centenaria de Vilafranca, sólo hay una nevada similar, la del 7 y 8 de febrero de 1989, que se acumularon 95.6 en forma de nieve


----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2017 às 13:07)

Imágenes del temporal (en lo que respecta a lluvia, viento y oleaje):





Cementerio de Callosa d'en Sarrià (Alicante)









Fuente: https://twitter.com/gacavi2


----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2017 às 13:17)

Volvemos a entornos mucho más tranquilos para observar como el curso alto del Duero en el término municipal de Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria) sigue congelado:

*Agustín Sandoval*‏@meteoduruelo
Frozen Duero river, today. Sierra de Urbión, Norhern Spain Windchill -30 C (-22 F), in the mountain and -18 C (0 F) in the valley @StormHour

















Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteoduruelo

Y una impresionante imagen de ahora mismo de la siempre preciosa localidad de Morella (984m, Castellón):





Fotografía tomada por el Presidente de la Comunidad Valenciana ahora mismo tras la visita a la zona para interesarse por la situación. Fuente: https://twitter.com/ximopuig


----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2017 às 13:33)

Y una última imagen de las últimas 24 horas del ciclón mediterráneo que nos ha pasado por encima. Impresionante


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 14:21)

*Keraunos* ‏@KeraunosObs  6 hHá 6 horas
Retour du froid extrême en #Sibérie orientale depuis quelques jours, jusqu'à -55.5°C à Delyankir et -54°C à Oymyakon ces dernières heures.





0 resposta33 retweets12 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 14:21)




----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2017 às 15:40)

Muy cerca de mi casa, S'Algar (Menorca) ayer:



Resultados:


----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2017 às 16:00)

Ares del Maestrat (Castellón)



















































Fuente:  https://www.facebook.com/AresdelMaestrat/


115 centímetros en la estación de CEAMET (Centro de Estudios Ambientales del Mediterráneo) del Prat de Vistabella (Castellón):






Fuente de la imagen: https://www.facebook.com/Vistabelladelmaestrat/
Fuente de la información: http://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-2016-2017-t147703.0.html;msg3491526#msg3491526


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jan 2017 às 16:04)

Estas fotos sempre vão dando para tirar a barriga da miséria  Obrigado @Pek e @luismeteo3 por estas partilhas que vão encontrando pela internet do que se passa no mediterrâneo. Inverno bem rigoroso por essas zonas, já por aqui não se pode dizer o mesmo.


----------



## Pek (22 Jan 2017 às 16:59)

Granizada hace un rato en mi casa:











Tengo vídeo también. A ver si luego lo puedo subir

Llevamos 135 mm en el episodio


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2017 às 18:28)

Registos impressionantes @Pek!


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2017 às 18:35)

Eu entendo que a Aemet queira fazer publicidade dos seus produtos de satélite...



... mas usar certos produtos para a chuva estratiforme é coisa de amador e acabam por prestar, sem quererem, um mau serviço.


O comum mortal pode ver baixas refletividades/probabilidades e ter acumulados muito grandes.


Têm tantos radares e enfatizam o satélite. Se não os querem que mandem um para onde vivo. Farto estou eu dos satélites 

Mais a sério, termino escrevendo a quantidade de raios dos últimos dias foi atroz. O tempo está trocado:


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2017 às 18:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Keraunos* ‏@KeraunosObs  6 hHá 6 horas
> Retour du froid extrême en #Sibérie orientale depuis quelques jours, jusqu'à -55.5°C à Delyankir et -54°C à Oymyakon ces dernières heures.
> 
> 
> ...



Essa parte da Europa é bem longínqua não é?


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 18:41)

Orion disse:


> Essa parte da Europa é bem longínqua não é?


Não acerto uma não é? É tanta coisa a acontecer e eu distraído que sou...


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2017 às 18:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não acerto uma não é?



Acusação bastante agressiva. Não tenhas tão baixa autoestima


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 19:03)

Orion disse:


> Acusação bastante agressiva. Não tenhas tão baixa autoestima


----------



## Pek (23 Jan 2017 às 12:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Estas fotos sempre vão dando para tirar a barriga da miséria  Obrigado @Pek e @luismeteo3 por estas partilhas que vão encontrando pela internet do que se passa no mediterrâneo. Inverno bem rigoroso por essas zonas, já por aqui não se pode dizer o mesmo.





MSantos disse:


> Registos impressionantes @Pek!



Muchísimas gracias por vuestros comentarios! 



Orion disse:


> Eu entendo que a Aemet queira fazer publicidade dos seus produtos de satélite...
> 
> ... mas usar certos produtos para a chuva estratiforme é coisa de amador e acabam por prestar, sem quererem, um mau serviço.
> 
> O comum mortal pode ver baixas refletividades/probabilidades e ter acumulados muito grandes.




Estoy de acuerdo contigo  La visión de los satélites es sin duda espectacular, pero la cobertura que se ha hecho de las enormes precipitaciones registradas no ha sido buena, y un usuario medio no consigue ver en muchos de los productos ofrecidos por AEMET la realidad de los grandes acumulados de precipitación generados en este episodio.



Orion disse:


> Mais a sério, termino escrevendo a quantidade de raios dos últimos dias foi atroz. O tempo está trocado:



La verdad es que ha sido un episodio increíble, impresionante, y más para estar en enero. Me vuelvo a remitir a la información sobre el estudio que colgué en el tópico de Aquecimento Global, observad los 20 días finales de enero (agrupados por decenas) en el período 1982-2013:







Poco que añadir.

En cuanto al extremo sureste ibérico he de decir que se trata de una zona extraordinariamente variable y de gran contraste entre los años más húmedos y los más secos, frente a la gran regularidad de la zona norte peninsular. En ese sentido Menorca, pese a situarse en pleno Mediterráneo Occidental, es bastante regular en lo que respecta a las precipitaciones interanuales. En el mapa se refleja el valor resultante de dividir la precipitación del año más húmedo entre la del año más seco






Detalle de la Comunidad Valenciana:





Y ya, desde mi visión particular, puedo comentar que en 6 años que llevo viviendo en Menorca nunca jamás había visto *en el mes de enero *un episodio de ciclón mediteráneo de la intensidad, severidad y virulencia del vivido estos días (miles y miles de rayos, precipitaciones salvajes, etc.)


----------



## Pek (23 Jan 2017 às 12:34)

Algunas imágenes más. Primero de nieve:

- Revolcadores (Murcia) ayer:





Autor: Manolo García. Fuente:https://twitter.com/MeteoSE


Mosqueruela (Teruel) ayer tras compactarse la nieve. 62-70 cm



Así siguen en Villafranca (Castellón). Mucho cuidado con las caídas de grandes bloques de nieve desde el tejado:

Utiel (Valencia) hoy


Esta imagen pirenaica es habitual, pero es bonita. Vista desde Canal Roya (Huesca). Se ven los "tresmiles" del Macizo de los Infiernos y del Macizo de Morós-Frondellas, también el Pico Palas, etc.





Autor: Danielrojillo223. Fuente y Reportaje completo: Portalet-Canal Roya (2345 m), 21/1/2017

Bacares (Almería), día 21:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/MeteoSE


----------



## Pek (23 Jan 2017 às 12:49)

Ahora de hielo:

Cascadas de Puente Rá (La Rioja)


Estas imágenes tampoco son raras pero resultan bonitas. Lagunas de montaña heladas en la zona de Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria), cerca del Nacimiento del Douro/Duero:


----------



## Pek (23 Jan 2017 às 13:05)

Y por último, las precipitaciones. Valores de la provincia de Alicante: *531 mm* en el episodio en Castell de Castells, de ellos prácticamente *500 mm* caídos en 3 días  :






Precipitaciones sumadas de *los dos últimos temporales* en la zona alicantina (17-19 de diciembre y 18-22 de enero). No se suman el resto de precipitaciones ocurridas en los meses de diciembre y enero




Impresionante!!! 

Fuente: Laboratorio de Climatología de la Universidad de Alicante. https://twitter.com/climatologia_ua

Algunas imágenes de ayer en el Río Algar en Altea (Alicante)











Por mi casa (Menorca), 142 mm en el episodio


----------



## Pek (23 Jan 2017 às 14:26)

Y faltan los efectos marítimos. Olas de *10,1 metros* en Ibiza. Eso es un salvajada para ser el Mediterráneo!!






Comunidad Valenciana:


























Fuente: http://www.lasprovincias.es

También en Cataluña:




Fuente: http://www.lavanguardia.com

Antes y después

Baleares:



El Mediterráneo recuperando aquello que es suyo

P.D.: Granizada de ayer en Menorca

La que viví y grabé en mi casa fue más intensa que la de ese vídeo, pero no sé muy bien en qué plataforma subirlo para poder colgarlo en el foro

Off topic; Por increíble que parezca absolutamente nada de todo esto que os estoy colgando en los últimos días aparece en uno de los portales de twitter más visitados por los amantes y aficionados a la meteorología y los fenómenos extremos o severos en Europa: https://twitter.com/severeweathereu. Se ve que para ellos acumulados de *531 mm *no resultan algo severo . Sin duda los intereses turísticos derivados del elevado número de europeos (sobre todo ingleses) que tienen vivienda (o tienen previsto comprarla) o lugar de vacaciones en la costa mediterránea ibérica (con mucha diferencia el lugar de Europa donde más turistas acuden a veranear) algo tienen que ver, pero me parece lamentable no ofrecer información de un territorio por intereses económicos.


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2017 às 16:19)

Pek disse:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo  La visión de los satélites es sin duda espectacular, pero la cobertura que se ha hecho de las enormes precipitaciones registradas no ha sido buena, y un usuario medio no consigue ver en muchos de los productos ofrecidos por AEMET la realidad de los grandes acumulados de precipitación generados en este episodio.



A chuva estratiforme pode passar (e muitas vezes passa) despercebida aos satélites. Os radares (dependendo de onde estão localizados) podem acertar na intensidade (ecos fracos) mas depois podem induzir em erro no que concerne aos acumulados. É para isso que existem satélites, radares e estações meteorológicas. Uns complementam os outros.

É verdade que Espanha tem uma população 4 vezes maior (e mesmo as ilhas têm populações muito significativas) mas a AEMET tem uma interação com os utilizadores a anos luz de distância do IM português (e estou a excluir os produtos meteorológicos).

Vou enfatizar o mesmo. Coisas destas não interessam para o utilizador comum quando se tem radares. A resolução é muito baixa e os produtos de 'probabilidades' são muito vagos:


Bem mais interessante (e útil) são animações como estas que mostram os movimentos atmosféricos. A EUMETSAT, em termos de opções de visualização (especialmente exportação das imagens em gif's), é uma quase uma vergonha face à NOAA.


Nas animações do NWC SAF só aparece a Europa continental (e nem dá para exportar as animações). O resto fica a pastar. Os produtos de satélite são enfatizados nos países de 3º mundo por razões óbvias (e devem ser pouco ou nada úteis). Eu vivo no 3º mundo meteorológico e pouco ou nada tenho não obstante estar dentro da cobertura dos satélites europeus e tecnicamente fazer parte da Europa. Nem imagens com pouco desfasamento (SAT24) tenho. É algo quase desconcertante que nem tão cedo será resolvido, creio eu.

---


----------



## Ayax (23 Jan 2017 às 16:21)

El río Cabe, en la provincia de Lugo, se ha helado. La anterior vez había ocurrido en 2007.

http://elprogreso.galiciae.com/video/651961/los-patitos-caminan-sobre-el-rio-cabe-helado

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/album/...e-helado-monforte/01101484915367181253256.htm


----------



## Ayax (23 Jan 2017 às 16:47)

Espectacular la capital de Armenia, niebla eterna y siempre con temperatura máxima negativa.





.


----------



## Pek (23 Jan 2017 às 19:26)

Orion disse:


> A chuva estratiforme pode passar (e muitas vezes passa) despercebida aos satélites. Os radares (dependendo de onde estão localizados) podem acertar na intensidade (ecos fracos) mas depois podem induzir em erro no que concerne aos acumulados. É para isso que existem satélites, radares e estações meteorológicas. Uns complementam os outros.
> 
> É verdade que Espanha tem uma população 4 vezes maior (e mesmo as ilhas têm populações muito significativas) mas a AEMET tem uma interação com os utilizadores a anos luz de distância do IM português (e estou a excluir os produtos meteorológicos).
> 
> Vou enfatizar o mesmo. Coisas destas não interessam para o utilizador comum quando se tem radares. A resolução é muito baixa e os produtos de 'probabilidades' são muito vagos:



Estamos de acuerdo  El tema de los acumulados según radar es en ocasiones notablemente lejano a lo realmente acontecido.



Orion disse:


> Bem mais interessante (e útil) são animações como estas que mostram os movimentos atmosféricos. A EUMETSAT, em termos de opções de visualização (especialmente exportação das imagens em gif's), é uma quase uma vergonha face à NOAA.



Ésta va a gustarte  Me encanta la rotación del ciclón y los SCM (y CCM) que van surgiendo asociados


En lo que dices de EUMETSAT vs NOAA, no hay color sin duda. Aún estoy esperando a que el Visor de EUMETSAT muestre imágenes con una resolución adecuada y no se pixele a poco que amplías 



Orion disse:


> Nas animações do NWC SAF só aparece a Europa continental (e nem dá para exportar as animações). O resto fica a pastar. Os produtos de satélite são enfatizados nos países de 3º mundo por razões óbvias (e devem ser pouco ou nada úteis). Eu vivo no 3º mundo meteorológico e pouco ou nada tenho não obstante estar dentro da cobertura dos satélites europeus e tecnicamente fazer parte da Europa. Nem imagens com pouco desfasamento (SAT24) tenho. É algo quase desconcertante que nem tão cedo será resolvido, creio eu.



La verdad es que es algo lamentable lo que comentas. Esperemos que en no demasiado tiempo ofrezcan para tu zona una cobertura razonable y una mejora notable en lo que a radares y satélites se refiere. Lo contrario es casi como estar ciego en lo meterorológico


----------



## Pek (23 Jan 2017 às 20:05)

Alguna imagen de Baleares más:



Puertomingalvo (Teruel). Localidad preciosa, por cierto















Fuente: https://twitter.com/DaniiSolsona

Empieza a apreciarse (aunque todavía lo impide la nubosidad) la magnitud de la extensión nevada (en rojo) ahora mismo en el este ibérico:






Embalse de Guadalest (Alicante) Diciembre 2016 vs Enero 2017. De la peor de las sequías de los últimos años a las inundaciones:




Fuente:  https://twitter.com/avametpred


Precipitación acumulada noviembre 2016-enero 2017. Sobre todo destacables diciembre de 2016 y enero de 2017. *Y básicamente casi todo ello caído en 5 días!!:
*






Nacimiento del río Cuervo (Cuenca) hoy:




Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/fotografiaramonyesther/


Y atención a lo que puede venir. Nueva ola de frío en Europa Oriental y, en la zona occidental del continente, nevadas en cotas muy bajas en Cataluña:

Posibles nevadas en cotas muy bajas en Cataluña y expansión polar marítima


----------



## F_R (23 Jan 2017 às 22:22)

dias interessantes este mes, apesar de o frio não ter sido tão grande como noutras zonas do pais a semana passada tivemos sempre minima entre os -4°C e os -7°C na sexta-feira sempre acompanhados de um vento bem desagradavel. as maximas foram baixas na semana passada, por volta de 1°C e 0°C na quarta e quinta, desde sexta que as maximas andam nos 6°C/7°C mas mesmo assim a lagoa aqui perto de casa ainda continua congelada, mesmo no centro de Nantes o rio congelou, o Erdre que é um rio mais pequeno, o Loire tinha algum gelo perto de Ancenis, mas para os lados de Nantes não vi nada






http://www.20minutes.fr/nantes/2000863-20170123-images-nantes-erdre-gelee-affiche-reseaux-sociaux

a neve é que não quer nada connosco, apenas cai qualquer coisa na noite de 13 para 14 mas não muita pois de manha so no carro e um pouco no chão é que restava

para esta noite são esperados -5°C, o resto da semana vai ser frio


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2017 às 23:10)

As temperaturas loucas vão persistir na escandinávia (com brutais flutuações). Em Ivalo (68ºN)






E na terra do Pai Natal:


----------



## lserpa (23 Jan 2017 às 23:14)

Para não variar, nos Açores persiste a tendência positiva... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ayax (24 Jan 2017 às 02:55)

Lagos y canales helados estos días en París.


----------



## Pek (24 Jan 2017 às 07:57)

Sigue lloviendo por Baleares. En mi casa ya sumo *175 mm* en el episodio. 

En otras zonas de Baleares las precipitaciones aún son más cuantiosas como vemos en la siguiente captura, y eso que los datos de la imagen no incluyen las precipitaciones de esta noche y madrugada. A la izquierda la precipitación en mm del último episodio hasta la noche de ayer, a la derecha la suma de los dos últimos temporales (el de mediados de diciembre y el actual de finales de enero):






Fuente: IB3 (Televisión autonómica de las Islas Baleares)

Una foto bonita de Andalucía tras es último temporal, imagen de ayer de Santiago de la Espada (Jaén):




Autor: Angel "El Fotos". Fuente: https://twitter.com/MeteoSE


----------



## Ayax (24 Jan 2017 às 14:25)

Día glacial en Baviera.


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2017 às 17:38)




----------



## Pek (24 Jan 2017 às 19:43)

Precipitaciones de este episodio en las estaciones de la Red AVAMET de la Comunidad Valenciana. Finalmente la clasificación hace tope en *552,3 mm. *No está mal :






Mapa de precipitaciones en el episodio (17-22 enero):






Unas imágenes del resultado tras el episodio. Entorno de Vistabella (Castellón) ayer:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/SIAB_Castellon

La propia localidad de Vistabella (Castellón) hoy:




Autor: Ricardo Carbonell. Fuente: https://twitter.com/tiempobrasero

Más de Vistabella ayer:









Fuente: _Facebook Vistabella del Maestrat
_
Limpiando la calzada en Ares (Castellón)




Fuente: https://twitter.com/tiempo_valencia

Espectacular imagen de Morella (Castellón) hoy:




Fuente:  https://twitter.com/ajmorella

Vista desde la propia Morella esta mañana:




Fuente: https://twitter.com/VilMeteo

Y alguna más de Teruel  de este episodio con la clara marca del viento:

Puertomingalvo











Autor: _Gregorio Gil. _Fuente: http://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-2016-2017-t147703.0.html

Torrijas:
















Mosqueruela.





Y esta última de la cuña que le ponen a las locomotoras para limpiar la nieve de las vías:




Fuente de las últimas imágenes: Facebook del Diario de Teruel

Consecuencias del temporal marítimo:

- El temporal provoca daños en 80 municipios de la costa valenciana:




Fuente: http://www.levante-emv.com

Más noticias:

*La otra cara del temporal: esqueletos humanos, ballenas y cocaína en la orilla del Mediterráneo*

*Las comarcas valencianas afectadas por el temporal serán declaradas zona catastrófica*

*Zona catastrófica: las comarcas valencianas afectadas por el temporal recibirán ayudas*


----------



## Pek (24 Jan 2017 às 19:53)

Ojo a las mínimas hoy en Fortanete (Teruel). Parece su noche. Ya va por -15,1 ºC a las 20:42. La pasada madrugada-mañana de hoy ya se alcanzaron los -15,4 ºC:






http://fortanete.meteoibericosureste.com/informacion-detallada/


----------



## Ayax (25 Jan 2017 às 12:39)

Podemos dar por terminada la ola de frío en la Península Ibérica. En las próximas horas entrará aire templado del oeste, las heladas irán poco a poco desapareciendo o siendo cada vez más débiles.
Este mes de enero ha sido uno de los más fríos de la década. Resumen de las ciudades españolas más frías este mes.








León ha sido la que ha tenido heladas más fuertes, y la única que ha conseguido una mínima inferior a -10ºC.




Burgos no ha tenido heladas tan fuertes, pero tuvo una máxima negativa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2017 às 14:41)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  6 hHá 6 horas
Amazing view of the freezing Plitivice Lakes, Croatia on January 20! Report: Mario Maindl


















2 respostas104 retweets163 curtiram


----------



## Pek (25 Jan 2017 às 16:56)

Pek disse:


> Ojo a las mínimas hoy en Fortanete (Teruel). Parece su noche. Ya va por -15,1 ºC a las 20:42. La pasada madrugada-mañana de hoy ya se alcanzaron los -15,4 ºC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finalmente -19,7 ºC, aunque parece que ha habido problemas de conexión y transmisión de los datos de la estación. Una pena la existencia de esos problemas. Más información: http://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-2016-2017-t147703.0.html;msg3492209#msg3492209


----------



## Pek (25 Jan 2017 às 17:26)

Espesores de nieve en las principales cordilleras francesas según datos facilitados por los observadores de las estaciones de montaña asociados a MeteoFrance:

Alpes


















Pirineos













Córcega




Fuente: http://www.meteociel.fr/obs/neige_stations_ski.php

Como se ve, y hablando en general y a cota similar, los Pirineos registran los mayores espesores de nieve de Francia, con una notable diferencia además.


----------



## Pek (25 Jan 2017 às 17:38)

Este dato es espectacular, en la estación manual de AEMET en Tárbena (Alicante) se recogieron en este episodio de enero la escandalosa cifra de *685 mm *de precipitación. Más de 130 mm más que la estación de AVAMET de Castell de Castells (552,3 mm). Impresionante!! 


Por Menorca sigue la lluvia y las tormentas. Rayos cayendo muy cerca de mi casa. Precipitación en el episodio: 187 mm

Edito: en realidad no fueron 685 mm sino *690 mm *los caídos en Tárbena. Nueva clasificación:

De los 690 mm, *628,3 mm* cayeron en 72 horas (213,3 + 246,3 + 168,7). Espectacular. Seguimos esperando a https://twitter.com/severeweathereu...


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2017 às 21:29)

Se fosse só o Pai Natal a estar de calções, o cenário já seria mau.






Mas quando se assiste à mesma coisa um pouco por toda a escandinávia...











... a coisa está preta.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Jan 2017 às 23:22)

Ainda assim há bastante neve no solo:


----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2017 às 00:05)

Porque não haveria de haver neve na Finlândia?

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2017.9122/page-18#post-592509






Se no final de Janeiro a Finlândia não estivesse branca o cenário seria apocalítico. Nesta altura do ano o norte da escandinávia tem 3/4 horas de luz. Mudando a perspetiva...










Fonte

Há outras estações com desvios significativos persistentes mas não vou encher o tópico. Deixei a fonte para pesquisas independentes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jan 2017 às 12:19)

Bem, é assim a meteorologia, numa semana podemos ter anomalias muito negativas, noutra podemos ter anomalias positivas. A zona Norte da Europa sabe bem disso:


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2017 às 13:08)




----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2017 às 13:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Excelente. E pela amostra o norte de Portugal será contemplado pela neve também. Uma previsão de larga escala assim, faz-nos sonhar com o elemento branco...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jan 2017 às 13:40)

A Grécia está a ter um inverno memorável! 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (26 Jan 2017 às 16:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


>





Aristocrata disse:


> Excelente. E pela amostra o norte de Portugal será contemplado pela neve também. Uma previsão de larga escala assim, faz-nos sonhar com o elemento branco...



Previsión a mesoescala por el AROME (el primo detallado del ARPEGE) a 42 horas:













Detalle para el Nordeste Transmontano:


----------



## Pek (26 Jan 2017 às 17:30)

Mínimas muy frías hoy en la provincia de Teruel, aunque menos que ayer:

Alcalá de la Selva:.. -18,2 ºC
Fortanete:.............. -18,1 ºC

Ayer:
Fortanete:............... -19,7 ºC
Alcalá de la Selva:.. -15,3 ºC

En zonas no habitadas de esos municipios de Teruel:

Alcalá de la Selva (Prados Redondos):.... -20,3 ºC
Fortanete (Dehesas, 2):............................. -20,7 ºC

Fuente: http://meteoibericosureste.com/ y http://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-2016-2017-t147703.0.html;msg3492347#msg3492347

También muy destacados los valores mínimos en días pasados en la Hoya de Camalonga (1565m, Navarra), un sitio que ya ha salido en el foro otras veces, llegando hasta los -27,4 ºC el pasado 19 de enero. En 4 noches bajó de -20ºC y en 2 de -25ºC. Gráfica de esos días con claro contraste max/min pese a estar siempre bajo cero:






Un par de imágenes de ayer de la zona con mucha nieve, en torno a 130 cm de media.










Autor: Ukerdi. Fuente: http://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-2016-2017-t147703.0.html;msg3492370#msg3492370. Reportaje fotográfico completo: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4456


----------



## Pek (26 Jan 2017 às 17:44)

Por otra parte, hacer referencia a las nevadas en Cataluña en las pasadas horas. Los espesores tampoco han sido muy importantes en la mayor parte del territorio, pero algo ha caído. Imágenes de un par de ciudades:

Berga (Barcelona)




Autor: Lluís Minoves Fuente: https://twitter.com/lluismin69

Olot (Gerona)




Autora: Natalia Moreno Solís. Fuente: https://twitter.com/Nataalia5

Mayor espesor en zonas pirenaicas y prepirenaicas orientales. Ejemplo de Camprodón (Gerona):

Espesor máximo de nieve nueva acumulada en la nevada:


----------



## Pek (26 Jan 2017 às 17:53)

Por mi casa hoy hemos tenido tormenta por la mañana y, por fin, ha salido el sol por la tarde. Ya se le echaba de menos. Unas imágenes de Baleares, y en particular de Menorca, en los días de ayer y hoy:


Ciutadella (Menorca) hoy:


Palma de Mallorca ayer:




Autor: Duncan Wingen. Fuente: https://twitter.com/DuncanWingen

Acumulación de granizo en Alaior (Menorca) ayer.









Fuente: Diario Menorca. https://menorca.info


----------



## Ayax (26 Jan 2017 às 19:45)

También en Centroeuropa el frío va remitiendo. Espectacular Munich, registrando una temperatura máxima de -8°C durante un par de días.


----------



## Pek (26 Jan 2017 às 19:47)

Supervisión y reconocimiento de la zona afectada por las nevadas por parte de los bomberos de Castellón:


----------



## Pek (27 Jan 2017 às 11:39)

Anomalías de temperatura:

- Última semana:





Últimos 14 días





Mes de enero hasta el día de hoy:





Como vemos, grandes anomalías positivas en el entorno del Mar de Kara y negativas en Siberia Occidental, Balcanes, áreas centroeuropeas, arco alpino, áreas turcas e italianas y amplias zonas francobelgas. Pese a la opinión extendida entre el público en general, ni de lejos la Península Ibérica ha registrado anomalías frías del calibre de las de otras zonas europeas, es más, algunas zonas del interior peninsular han estado muy cerca de la temperatura media 1981-2010 hasta la fecha.


----------



## Ayax (27 Jan 2017 às 23:29)

El frío ha vuelto a Grecia. Impresionante Florina, que pese a estar a la latitud y altitud de Madrid consigue cada pocos años una temperatura máxima de -10°C.


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2017 às 01:26)

Playa de Las Arenas (Valencia) hoy:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/weathervlc


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2017 às 01:34)

Aurora boreal en Islandia esta noche:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/IceCanAm


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2017 às 01:48)

Barcelona hoy. La boca del lobo:


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2017 às 01:57)

Notable subida de temperaturas en Francia


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2017 às 02:03)

Desde Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria)


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2017 às 02:05)

Otra espectacular imagen de Barcelona hoy desde el Observatorio Fabra de AEMET






Fuente: https://twitter.com/alfons_pc


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2017 às 02:15)

Algo de nieve, aunque sin exagerar:

Unos 10-15 cm nuevos en la zona afectada por las nevadas de Teruel. Ejemplo de Mosqueruela:



Nevadilla curiosa en la Base de la BRIF del Puerto del Pico (Ávila)

También en Cercedilla (Madrid)

Y algo más de nieve en Benasque (Huesca) a añadir a la que ya tenían de las grandes nevadas de hace unos días


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2017 às 02:29)

Curiosidades orográficas pirenaicas:


Y formación de ondas de montaña como consecuencia del flujo de sur:






En esta animación no sólo se ven estupendamente las ondas de montaña, sino que además se aprecia muy bien la subida latitudinal de las formaciones orográficas de nubes medias y altas situadas al norte





Autor de la animación: Carlos Deza


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2017 às 02:41)

Y una estupenda animación creada por miembros de este foro (Meteopt) de la la línea de turbonada de ayer por la noche que dejó tormentas y granizo en las provincias de Huelva y Sevilla:


Mis felicitaciones al autor  Ahora mismo esta animación es el tweet fijado que tienen en portada en el Twitter de Cazatormentas


----------



## Ayax (28 Jan 2017 às 09:49)

Vuelve a hacer frío en el sur de los Balcanes, aunque menos que hace un par de semanas. 2 ejemplos en Grecia y Macedonia.


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2017 às 10:40)

Mientras en zonas centrales y meridionales italianas las precipitaciones están siendo muy abundantes este invierno, en el norte llevan prácticamente 2 meses sin caer nada:


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2017 às 10:43)

Preciosa captura en el sur del Departamento de Var:





Autor: Pascal Belhomme. Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteofrance


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2017 às 10:46)

Siempre es una belleza seguir esta webcam, Pineta (Huesca), y más tras una nevada reciente:


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2017 às 10:51)

Fantástica lenticular en Are (Suecia):




Fuente: https://twitter.com/KeraunosObs


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2017 às 10:52)

Maravilloso:


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2017 às 11:06)

Entorno de la estación de esquí de Velouxi (Montes Pindo, cerca de Karpenisi, Grecia) hace un par de días. Fantástico estado:


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2017 às 11:31)

Un poco de "off-topic": Este vídeo no es meteorología ni es de estos días, sino de hace 1 mes, pero lo he visto ahora y me ha gustado para compartirlo con vosotros. "Nubes" de estorninos en Logroño (La Rioja):


----------



## Ayax (28 Jan 2017 às 13:44)

Empieza a llegar aire más templado al interior ibérico. Pese a ello, este enero va a terminar siendo uno de los más fríos de las 2 últimas décadas. Esperemos a los datos definitivos, pero en algunas ciudades podemos estar ante el enero con temperatura media más fría del siglo XXI.
Ejemplo, Segovia.


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2017 às 14:09)




----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2017 às 14:11)

Aniversario de un registro destacado


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2017 às 14:12)




----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2017 às 14:36)

Por Menorca día fantástico, diría que estamos ante el mejor fin de semana en lo meteorológico de las últimas semanas. Cielo inicialmente despejado con nubes altas y, tras el paso de las horas, aparición paulatina de cúmulos de evolución. Tenemos una baja formada recientemente sobre nuestras cabezas, pero de momento no se nota en Menorca, sí en Ibiza, donde hay ahora mismo vientos de moderados a fuertes y algún problema por árboles caídos. En mi casa 13,8 ºC ahora mismo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jan 2017 às 20:53)

Keraunos retweetou


*Suivi Météo Aude 11* ‏@suiviaude11  28 de jan
#Inondations dommageables ce Samedi 28 Janvier dans Sallèles-d'#Aude après la crue du cours d'eau de la #Cesse avec des rues bien inondées.






L'Indépendant, Midi Libre, La Dépêche Aude and 7 others
0 resposta8 retweets9 curtiram

 Keraunos retweetou


*Météo Roussillon* ‏@SuiviRoussillon  28 de jan
Le village de #Canet d'Aude toujours sous les #eaux après les violents #orages de cette nuit, jusqu'à 140 mm d'eau sur cette commune.





L'Indépendant, Midi Libre, BFMTV and 7 others
0 resposta16 retweets12 curtiram


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2017 às 21:39)

Boa noite.

Penso que poderia ser útil se pudessem colocar as mensagens com conteúdo em inglês, francês, alemão, etc., com pequeno resumo em português.
Por vezes boa parte da mensagem perde-se porque há muita gente com dificuldade na leitura de textos que não em português ou castelhano.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jan 2017 às 21:43)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Penso que poderia ser útil se pudessem colocar as mensagens com conteúdo em inglês, francês, alemão, etc., com pequeno resumo em português.
> Por vezes boa parte da mensagem perde-se porque há muita gente com dificuldade na leitura de textos que não em português ou castelhano.


Ok, faz sentido. Afinal este é um fórum Português.


----------



## Ayax (31 Jan 2017 às 16:38)

Gran contraste térmico en Europa. Temperaturas templadas cuanto más al suroeste. Incluso a 1000 metros la temperatura supera los 15°C: Cuenca, Teruel, Molina de Aragón.
Todavía frío en Centroeuropa: -5°C en Viena.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2017 às 12:22)

Brutal!
Para a próxima semana (dia 6) está prevista uma depressão com 930 mb de pressão no Atlântico norte, que pode afectar a Islândia, com um campo de vento muito severo (aqui aos 850 hPa), mas à superfície poderá ser severo também:


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2017 às 17:06)

Mapa de nieve de Europa, salvo gran parte de Escandinavia, Islandia y la Rusia Europea, del pasado domingo 29-lunes 30 de enero. Gran diferencia entre Europa Occidental y Europa Central y Oriental:







Algunas imágenes bonitas de hielo y nieve de estos días en la Península Ibérica:

Cascadas de hielo en el entorno de la Selva de Oza (Huesca). Domingo 29 de enero:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/Carlosgallarraz















Fuente: https://twitter.com/miqueltomasb

Valle de Pineta. Núcleo poblacional de Casart (Huesca). Sábado 28 de enero:





Autor: Igor. Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4437&start=600#p108511


Valle de Ordesa. Parque Nacional de Ordesa y Monte Perdido (Huesca). El paraíso. Sábado 28 de enero:




















Fuente: https://twitter.com/DeportesTiempo

Formigal y Valle de Tena desde el Pico Culivillas (Huesca). Se ven algunos de los "tresmiles" del valle: Infiernos, Garmo Negro, Algas, Frondellas, Morós... Sábado 28 de enero





Autor: Pablo Sánchez. Fuente: https://twitter.com/pablosn_meteo

Embalse de Linsoles completamente congelado (Huesca), ayer, martes 31 de enero




Autor: Jorge Mayoral. Fuente: https://twitter.com/aemet_aragon

Impresionante imagen del Aneto desde Aigualluts (Alto Valle de Benasque, Huesca), hoy, miércoles día 1 de febrero:





Autor: Franck Delaplace. Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteobenas


Viajamos a la provincia de Teruel:

Rescatando a los 4 trabajadores del Observatorio Astrofísico de Javalambre:

Puertomingalvo, domingo día 29 de enero:




Autor: Vicent Beltrán. Fuente: https://twitter.com/carlosdezadeza

Ahora a Castellón:

Bomberos accediendo a la Masía Montoliu en el Penyagolosa, sábado 28 de enero.







Temperaturas mínimas muy bajas en la Estación de El Toro (Castellón) de la Red AVAMET:





Morella desde el aire, domingo 29 de enero:










Autor: José Vedrí. Fuente: https://twitter.com/miguelagost

Y Soria:

Zona de Ambas Cuerdas, siempre preciosa, este fin de semana:















Autor: Agustín Sandoval. Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteoduruelo

Y algunas más antiguas pero espectaculares de la Cascada de Mazobre (Palencia):

Día 23 de enero









Autor: Jose María Lobato Gómez

Día 19 de enero:




Autor: Raúl Mazuelas Martínez

Fuente: Facebook Montaña palentina " La gran desconocida"


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2017 às 17:21)

Y ahora tocan temporales atlánticos... Empiezan los avisos de nivel rojo en el noroeste






A ver qué sucede. Desde luego tiene una pinta impresionante


----------



## Ayax (1 Fev 2017 às 21:23)

Espectacular entrada de febrero en Aragon. Teruel ayer 17°C, hoy 16,6°C. En el Pirineo también se han alcanzado los 18°C a 1000 metros.
En la cercana Morella (interior de Castellón) también 16,9°C a casi 1000 metros.

Mapa de AEMET


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2017 às 23:10)

Marcado foehn hoy en territorio aragonés, fundamentalmente en el entorno del Sistema Ibérico y los Pirineos:

Variación cotas de nieve en las próximas 24 horas. Bajando hasta prácticamente los 600-700 metros en la vertiente sur cantábrica:










Resumen de valores extremos de enero en la Red de Estaciones Automáticas del Servicio Meteorológico de Cataluña:






Resumen de enero en la Comunidad Valenciana:


Enero de récord en cuanto a precipitaciones en las ciudades de Valencia y Castellón, pero no en Alicante:

De media en el territorio mes extremadamente húmedo:







Y, como ya comentábamos y pese a lo extendido que ha estado socialmente, mes frío pero sin excesos. Desde 1950 ha habido unos 24 o 25 meses de enero más fríos que el de 2017 en la Comunidad Valenciana, y 5 desde el año 2000. Demasiadas exageraciones en prensa y televisión, como siempre:





Fuente: AEMET Comunidad Valenciana


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2017 às 01:19)

Já há 5 estações na Galiza com rajadas máximas registadas entre 115 e 131 Km\h, neste novo dia.
Ver aqui os extremos: http://www.meteogalicia.gal/observacion/efemerides/extremos.action?request_locale=gl


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2017 às 13:26)

Olas gigantes superiores a 16 metros detectadas al oeste de la Península Ibérica por parte de la NOAA:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/NWSOPC

Rachas máximas en Galicia en el día de hoy hasta ahora:


----------



## lserpa (2 Fev 2017 às 14:55)

Pek disse:


> Olas gigantes superiores a 16 metros detectadas al oeste de la Península Ibérica por parte de la NOAA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay si registrado en las Azores tambien a norte de las Islas mas centrales (Graciosa).   E rachas hasta 128km/h en Corvo.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2017 às 16:10)

11,72 metros de altura significante de ola (Hs) en la boya de Villano-Sisargas (A Coruña) a las 15 horas:






A saber su altura máxima.

El récord de altura significante de ola (Hs) en esta boya es de *12,4 metros* el 6 de enero de 2014.
El récord de altura máxima de ola en esta boya es de *27,81 metros* el 6 de enero de 2014. Se trata también de la ola individual más alta que ha podido ser medida en España.





Fuente y más información:

Nuevo récord de altura de ola máxima registrada en España. La boya de Villano-Sisargas de Puertos del Estado midió el pasado invierno una ola gigante de 27,81 m de altura

http://www.puertos.es/Documents/Notas de Prensa/2_Récord Altura Máxima Ola 21-10-2014 _1_.pdf


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2017 às 17:34)

2 de febrero y ya estamos así en el Valle del Ebro 

Sástago (provincia de Zaragoza)





Autora: Nines Aparicio. Fuente: Espacio de El Tiempo de Aragón Televisión.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2017 às 18:45)

*Comboio atingido por ondas gigantes no Reino Unido*
Uma série de ondas gigantes, causadas por uma forte tempestade, atingiram aquela que é considerada uma das linhas ferroviárias mais perigosas do mundo, dada a proximidade com o mar. Atravessa a cidade inglesa de Dawlish e o incidente, apesar da violência do impacto, não terá causado feridos.










http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/2017-02-02-Comboio-atingido-por-ondas-gigantes-no-Reino-Unido


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2017 às 09:18)

Más de ayer en el Valle del Ebro:

Mazaleón (Teruel)






Samper de Calanda (Teruel)





Caspe (Zaragoza)





Fuente: https://twitter.com/eltiempo_atv







Maella (Zaragoza)




Autor: Victor Llop Marcos. Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteo_aragon


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2017 às 09:38)

En cuanto al viento, de momento tenemos en estaciones oficiales lo siguiente en lo relativo a rachas máximas:

- Orduña (Vizcaya):....................... 188,4 km/h
- Lardeira (Ourense):.................... 182,4 km/h
- Punta Candieira (A Coruña):.....  175,6 km/h
- Valdezcaray (La Rioja):...............  175,0 km/h

Fuentes: Agencia Vasca de Meteorología (EUSKALMET), Servicio Meteorológico Gallego (MeteoGalicia), Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET)

Gráfica de Valdezcaray (La Rioja) en las últimas 24 horas:




Fuente: AEMET


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2017 às 11:17)

Efectos del viento en Galicia:





















Más información con un álbum de fotografías que se va actualizando:

Gráfica de las rachas de viento en Lardeira (Ourense) y Punta Candieira (A Coruña)





Fuente: MeteoGalicia


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2017 às 16:13)

En Asturias:


Tiene mala pinta el asunto


----------



## Orion (3 Fev 2017 às 17:48)

Cavamento impressionante.






As rajadas seriam (serão?) certamente acima dos 160 km/h.


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2017 às 20:34)

Orion disse:


> Cavamento impressionante.



Totalmente


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2017 às 20:43)

Pek disse:


> En Asturias:
> 
> 
> Tiene mala pinta el asunto



Finalmente han sido rescatados los 12 tripulantes con éxito:


Sigo sin entender qué hacían hoy en el mar con niveles de aviso rojo por todos lados y tempestades huracanadas por doquier. En fin, al menos sólo ha sufrido daños la embarcación (hundida).


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2017 às 21:50)

Nevada más que destacada la que se avecina en los Pirineos. Hablamos de espesores superiores a 1,5 metros de nieve nueva en los Pirineos Aragoneses Occidentales y Centrooccidentales. También nieve en zonas propicias portuguesas 





Más detalle:






En tan sólo 3 días ya podrán superarse esos 1,5 metros de nieve nueva. Ejemplo del Valle de Tena (Huesca). Según el modelo en los pueblos más favorecidos podrán alcanzarse los 70-80 cm de nieve nueva.






De momento en Cerler y Pineta (Huesca) están así. Capturas de las webcams de hoy:


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2017 às 22:00)

Se empiezan a superar los 150 km/h en puntos de las comunidades cantábricas:


103 km/h ahora mismo en la ciudad de Vitoria (Gasteiz en vasco)

Datos de esta madrugada-mañana:


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2017 às 22:40)

Para amanhã situação severa poderá ter a França.
A simulação do AROME INCLUI UM "sting jet"!
As rajadas podem atingir os 150 km\h. Em zonas que não montanha...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Fev 2017 às 22:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Para amanhã situação severa poderá ter a França.
> A simulação do AROME INCLUI UM "sting jet"!
> As rajadas podem atingir os 150 km\h. Em zonas que não montanha...



De facto o organismo Météo France emitiu aviso Vermelho para 3 departamentos para rajadas violentas de vento com a passagem da depressão Leiv. Deverá ser de curta duração (3 horas) mas intensa e está prevista entrar em terra por volta das 4-5horas local. Tal com tinha referido anteriormente a França vai levar com 3 tempestades num espaço de 3 dias (Kurt, Leiv, Marcel). Estão previstas rajadas na ordem de 140-160 km/h nas regiões litorais tais como a Gironda (Zona de Bordéus).


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2017 às 01:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> Para amanhã situação severa poderá ter a França.
> A simulação do AROME INCLUI UM "sting jet"!
> As rajadas podem atingir os 150 km\h. Em zonas que não montanha...


_Sting jet_ (jet en gancho o de cola de escorpión o jet en aguijón) ahora mismo en el Cantábrico 






Viento fortísimo en el País Vasco:


123 km/h en la ciudad de Vitoria, en terreno completamente llano:

Mucha atención a la profundización del sistema que está siendo mayor de lo previsto en la mayoría de los modelos, 985 hPa ya. Probablemente puedan superarse las rachas de viento esperadas hasta ahora por los servicios meteorológicos oficiales


----------



## Ayax (4 Fev 2017 às 13:09)

Finalmente Ávila y Burgos fueron las ciudades más frías en enero de 2017, ambas con una temperatura media de 2,7°C. En Ávila se trata del enero más frío desde 2006 (aquel año la media fue de 2,2°C).

Resumen de Ávila, enero 2017


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2017 às 14:19)

Los 2,7 ºC de temperatura media de Ávila en este mes de enero apenas suponen una desviación de -0,3 ºC con respecto a la media 1981-2010, siendo de -0,4 ºC en el caso de Burgos (y de +0,1 ºC con respecto a la media 1961-1990).

Tampoco hay que retrasarse mucho para encontrar un mes de enero tan o más frío que éste. En el caso de Ávila a enero de 2009 (con una media similar al actual) En el caso de Burgos, incluso el enero de 2015 fue más frío (2,1 ºC).

Como ya decíamos este enero no ha resultado en absoluto tan frío en ambas ciudades como nos han venido comentando los medios de comunicación, situándose bastante cerca de las medias normales 1981-2010 (y prácticamente en la media 1971-2000). Como siempre exagerando y haciendo noticia de lo no noticiable.


----------



## Ayax (4 Fev 2017 às 16:56)

Ha sido el enero más frío de la década en unas cuantas ciudades españolas, y en las que no, como Burgos, ha estado entre los 2 o 3 más fríos. Cada vez es más difícil tener una desviación negativa, ya que el clima tiende a calentarse. En la próxima actualización del clima (1991-2020) este enero estará entre los más fríos del periodo y claramente por debajo de la media.

ÁVILA
2017 2,7°C
2016 6,1°C
2015 3,4°C
2014 5,3°C
2013 4,5°C
2012 3,3°C
2011 3,9°C
2010 2,9°C


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2017 às 18:01)

Ayax disse:


> Ha sido el enero más frío de la década en muchas ciudades españolas. Cada vez es más difícil tener una desviación negativa, ya que el clima tiende a calentarse. En la próxima actualización del clima (1991-2020) este enero estará entre los más fríos del periodo y claramente por debajo de la media.
> 
> ÁVILA
> 2017 2,7°C
> ...



Claro que sí, Ferreiro, ha sido un mes de enero tremendamente frío. Extremadamente frío, diría yo, sin parangón desde 1991 en buena parte del interior ibérico ... 

*

































*
En fin


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2017 às 19:06)

Y ahora volvamos a lo realmente importante y no empecemos con lo de siempre, porque para volver a hacer lo mismo no hace falta que cambies el nick

Rachas máximas de viento en Francia, finalmente algo por debajo de los valores ibéricos pero también muy destacados:






Península Ibérica (Kurt en la madrugada, Leiv en la noche)






Leiv en La Rioja:






Leiv en Finisterre/Fisterra (A Coruña)







Algunas estaciones destacadas por debajo de los 1000 metros no reflejadas en listados anteriores. Rachas de viento en km/h:
...........................................................Kurt................Leiv
Orduña (Vizcaya)............................*188,4*..............176,0
Cerroja (Vizcaya).............................134,1..............*173,6*
Punta Candieira (A Coruña)..........*175,6*..............155,1

Más comparaciones en Galicia:





El "bicho" a la 00 UTC


----------



## Ayax (4 Fev 2017 às 19:26)

Al igual que en Ávila, en Segovia también ha sido el mes de enero más frío de la decada. Lo mismo en Madrid, Pamplona y Vitoria. 

Pek, no sé qué problemas tienes, pero a mí no me metas en ellos. Gracias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2017 às 19:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2017 às 19:42)




----------



## Ayax (4 Fev 2017 às 19:45)

Rumanía tiene un clima muy interesante. Impresionantes estas temperaturas en una ciudad de 40.000 habitantes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2017 às 19:46)

Após #Leiv, #Marcel vai tocar o sudoeste e oeste #Languedoc amanhã 90/110 km / h. Vento norte violenta à noite (120/040 km / h).


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2017 às 19:50)

*wxcharts* ‏@wxcharts  2 hHá 2 horas
Keep an eye out on Monday's satellite data for the North Atlantic. This bomb cyclone could look rather spectacular.















 


*wxcharts* ‏@wxcharts  10 hHá 10 horas
Textbook structure as Icelandic low undergoes explosive cyclogenesis this weekend. Central pressure 937 hPa perhaps? #MeteorologicalBomb


















0 resposta21 retweets11 curtiram


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2017 às 19:59)

Ayax disse:


> Al igual que en Ávila, en Segovia también ha sido el mes de enero más frío de la decada. Lo mismo en Madrid, Pamplona y Vitoria.



Si con década te refieres a desde 2010 hasta ahora estoy de acuerdo, si te refieres a los últimos 10 años, no. 
Si te refieres a unas cuantas ciudades ibéricas estoy de acuerdo, si te refieres a muchas (como comentaste antes de editar), no.



Ayax disse:


> Pek, no sé qué problemas tienes, pero a mí no me metas en ellos. Gracias.



Problema no tengo ninguno con nadie, en tu caso concreto sólo te diría que es un fastidio que edites los mensajes una vez que la gente ha empezado a contestarte, porque eso desvirtúa la respuesta y la hace perder sentido. Al menos si lo haces, dilo.
Por todo lo demás, creo que tú y yo nos entendemos a lo que me refiero (y creo que algunos foreros que llevan tiempo por aquí también)... 
*
*


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2017 às 20:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *wxcharts* ‏@wxcharts  2 hHá 2 horas
> Keep an eye out on Monday's satellite data for the North Atlantic. This bomb cyclone could look rather spectacular.
> 
> 
> ...



Realmente impresionante


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2017 às 20:35)

Región de Murcia ayer. Sorprende la presencia de nieve aún en zonas no de alta montaña del territorio murciano. Cuevas de Zaén, aquí se está rodando parte de la próxima temporada de Game of Thrones:


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2017 às 20:39)

Precioso Pineta como siempre:






Qué gusto da seguir esta webcam


----------



## Ayax (5 Fev 2017 às 01:05)

En Teruel la media ha sido de 3,5°C lo que lo convierte en el segundo enero más frío de esta década (el más frío fue 2010 con 2,8°C)


----------



## Ayax (5 Fev 2017 às 01:13)

También en las principales ciudades austriacas Viena, Klagenfurt, Salzburgo, Graz... ha sido el enero más frío de la actual década.


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2017 às 04:46)

Anomalía de temperaturas enero 2017:






Como vemos en lo relativo a Europa, grandes anomalías positivas en el entorno del Mar de Kara y negativas en los Balcanes, áreas centroeuropeas, arco alpino, áreas turcas e italianas y amplias zonas francobelgas. Pese a la opinión extendida entre el público en general, ni de lejos la Península Ibérica ha registrado anomalías frías del calibre de las de otras zonas europeas, es más, algunas zonas del interior peninsular han estado en valores similares (ligeramente por encima o por debajo) a los de la temperatura media 1981-2010.

Adjunto gráfica de León y su comparación con la serie histórica como ejemplo de esas zonas "blancas" del mapa en el interior ibérico





Como puede observarse, desde el año 1990 ha habido *14* meses de enero más fríos que el de 2017.

Sin necesidad de ir hasta Centroeuropa ya vemos cómo en Francia las desviaciones respecto a 1981-2010 ya han sido mucho mayores que en Iberia, con anomalías frías de 2 o 3 °C generalizadas por todo el territorio, llegando a los 4, y puntualmente 5 o, 6 °C en zonas del este, donde se ha tratado en algunas de sus ciudades del enero más frío desde 1987:


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2017 às 04:55)

Faro de Punta Candelaria (Punta Candieira en gallego) hoy, norte de la provincia de A Coruña:






Fuente y más información:


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2017 às 05:07)

Trespaderne (Burgos)


Candeleda (Ávila)


La Rioja

Más de Galicia:

https://twitter.com/Cieminfo/status/827955241152868353

Y de la Gironda, en Aquitania


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2017 às 10:46)




----------



## Ayax (5 Fev 2017 às 13:26)

Hoy ha nevado en León. Vídeo de la nevada:

Es la segunda nevada de 2017 en León. La anterior vez fue el 2 de enero, una nevada que logró cuajar, aunque menos de 1 cm y de duración muy efímera. Cada década que avanza se va haciendo más difícil ver nevar en nuestras ciudades.


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2017 às 14:02)

La tercera tempestad, Marcel, deja de nuevo rachas de viento muy fuertes hoy en Galicia, el área cantábrica y Aquitania:







Una vez más, el norte de Galicia se lleva la palma. Tremendas tempestades


----------



## Ayax (5 Fev 2017 às 14:12)

En Ávila también ha nevado esta mañana. Esta es una imagen de esa nevada. Pero según veo en la webcam esa nieve se ha derretido ya.





Al igual que en León, en Ávila cada vez parece más difícil ver nevar. Este año había nevado dos veces, logrando cuajar en ambas, pero de forma efímera y con acumulados de menos de 1cm.


----------



## Ayax (5 Fev 2017 às 15:12)

En el País Vasco ha sido el mes de enero más frío desde 1985, según AEMET:
http://nortexpres.com/enero-ha-mes-mas-frio-lo-habitual-alava/

Y también datos de aficionados vascos, que corroboran lo dicho por AEMET:
http://foro.tiempo.com/enero-mas-frio-desde-1985-en-espana-t148028.0.html


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2017 às 15:29)

En el País Vasco, como en el caso que ya comentábamos de Francia, sí ha sido así, pero no ha resultado una generalidad para la Península ni mucho menos como ya ha quedado demostrado


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2017 às 15:31)

Pirineos ahora mismo. Día complicado


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2017 às 15:35)

También viento fuerte en la Comunidad Valenciana


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2017 às 15:40)

Carácter de enero en la Comunidad Valenciana, donde se sufrió un gran temporal mediterráneo. Pese a ello sólo ha sido el sexto mes de enero más frío desde el año 2000:





Fuente: AEMET


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2017 às 15:45)

En Cataluña en cambio ha sido de forma general el mes de enero más frío desde 2005:

http://premsa.gencat.cat/pres_fsvp/AppJava/notapremsavw/298546/ca/gener-fred-catalunya.do

La cercanía al resto del continente europeo con sus históricas olas de frío, éstas sí, parecen claves.


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2017 às 16:01)

Más de la Pirineos:

Aludes que cortan carreteras y otras imágenes interesantes:

Imágenes de esta mañana del alud que obligo a cortar ayer por la tarde la A-138, en Bielsa (Huesca). Fotos de Andrès Olloqui. 
















Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteo_aragon

Balneario de Panticosa y su lago completamente congelado (Huesca), ahora mismo. Día poco agradable:


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2017 às 00:05)

Rachas de viento hoy:





Fuente: AEMET

La palma se la ha llevado la Comunidad Valenciana, y particularmente la provincia de Alicante, con estaciones que han registrado hasta *163 km/h*:





Fuente: AVAMET

Ciudad de Elche (Alicante):








Fuente: https://twitter.com/MeteOrihuela/

También en la provincia de Tarragona:

Aquí en Baleares también muchísimo viento. Ahora mismo soplando a cerca de 100 km/h en mi casa. En Mallorca se han superado los 130 km/h en estación oficial:







Isla de Mallorca hoy:


También en Murcia:

Y así por toda el área mediterránea


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2017 às 00:44)




----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2017 às 01:37)

Últimas 3 tempestades y 4 días en algunos puntos litorales de Galicia y del Golfo de Vizcaya. Rachas máximas en km/h:

..........................................................KURT........LEIV..........MARCEL........_Media_
- Estaca de Bares (A Coruña):....... 169...........*160*..............*158*............. 162
- Fisterra (A Coruña)...................... 164.......... 154............. 157............. 158
- Punta Candieira (A Coruña):.......*176*...........155...............137..............156
- Cap Ferret (Gironda):.................. 122.......... 148.............. 141............. 137

Por días:
..........................................................DÍA 2.....DÍA 3.....DÍA 4.....DÍA 5........_Media_
- Estaca de Bares (A Coruña):........ *138*.......169....... *148*.........*158*......... 153
- Fisterra (A Coruña):...................... *138*.......164........ 136....... 157.......... 149
- Punta Candieira (A Coruña):........130........*176*........137........128...........143
- Cap Ferret (Gironda):.................... 76.........122........*148*........141.......... 122

Fuentes: AEMET, MeteoGalicia y Météo-France

Espectaculares datos e impresionantes por su regularidad e intensidad las zonas gallegas de la Costa da Morte, Costa Ártabra y Rías Altas.

Efectos del temporal marítimo en la costa vasca. Guetaria y Zarauz (provincia de Guipúzcoa)

Edito con la granizada de hoy en Santander:

Y los rayos hasta las 17:55 UTC:


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2017 às 01:44)

Espectacular el monstruo que se está preparando en el Atlántico:


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2017 às 02:19)

Y volvemos a la nieve con un par de vídeos y alguna imagen. El primero de ellos que muestra las ventiscas de hoy en las montañas de Burgos:



La segunda es una increíble imagen de los Pirineos desde el avión hoy que muestra a las claras lo ventoso del día:





Autor: Jordi Martín García. Fuente:

Seguimos con una captura de ahora mismo de la webcam de Cerler (Huesca) que muestra la destacada nevada que está cayendo







Y acabamos con un vídeo de esta misma tarde de una avalancha o alud en una sitio pirenaico aragonés ya bien conocido en este foro: el Valle de Pineta (provincia de Huesca). Impresionante:


----------



## lserpa (6 Fev 2017 às 16:07)

Ontem era este o aspecto, estava a afundar a um racio 7 mb/ 3h ontem às 00utc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2017 às 16:46)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  2 hHá 2 horas
*Lowest pressure was 932 mb according to @NWSOPC at 06z.*





3 respostas8 retweets17 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2017 às 16:47)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  5 de fev
*Could see ~930 mb central pressure with monster hurricane force cyclone over North Atlantic south of Iceland, Monday.*














2 respostas28 retweets43 curtiram


*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  1 hHá 1 hora
*Maximum significant wave heights according to modeling > 46 feet at the 06z point just downstream of bent-back warm front wind max.*





0 resposta4 retweets9 curtiram


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Fev 2017 às 17:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  5 de fev
> *Could see ~930 mb central pressure with monster hurricane force cyclone over North Atlantic south of Iceland, Monday.*
> 
> 
> ...


Interessante os 100 hPa de diferença, entre Portugal e esse monstro.


----------



## Ayax (6 Fev 2017 às 19:59)

Esta es la "ciudad" que alcanzó la temperatura más  baja en Rumanía en este recién terminado enero: -32°C. En realidad es más bien un pueblo grande de 9000 habitantes.


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2017 às 20:00)

Imágenes y datos del temporal de ayer y hoy en el Mediterráneo Ibérico y en las Islas Baleares:

Récord de racha máxima de viento para el mes de febrero en la ciudad de Barcelona: 111 km/h

En Cataluña se ha llegado en zonas costeras hasta los 146,2 km/h en la estación del Servicio Meteorológico de Cataluña en Portbou (Gerona)
Por supuesto, muchos destrozos en diferentes localidades catalanas.

En Baleares:

- Ibiza:

_Downburst _y sus efectos.





Menorca:

Vídeo en el interior de la noticia:
*El temporal provoca desperfectos en Cala en Bosc y Cap d'Artrutx
El viento derriba paredes y afecta a chalés ubicados en primera línea del mar*


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2017 às 22:44)

Y algo de las nevadas pirenaicas de estos días, imágenes, aludes y avalanchas, etc.

Otro vídeo más de la avalancha (o alud) de ayer por la tarde en el Valle de Pineta (Huesca):

Fuente: Facebook Refugio de Pineta

Imagen del día 3 de febrero de una parte de ese mismo valle aragonés donde se ven fantásticamente algunos de los muchos canales de aludes de la zona:





Fuente:Facebook Club De Montaña Arbaiún

Desalojando el Balneario de Panticosa (Huesca) por el elevado riesgo de aludes:


Llanos del Hospital (Huesca) hoy:




Fuente:

Cerler (Huesca) hoy:





Arco iris producido por la sublimación de la nieve (paso del estado sólido al gaseoso) desde Port Ainé (provincia de Lérida):




Fuente:

Y una bonita imagen desde el avión de parte de la comarca de la Cerdaña Gerundense (provincia de Gerona) con la localidad de Puigcerdà en primer término:




Autor: Fernando M. Fuente: https://twitter.com/ecazatormentas.

Por otra parte, y cambiando de tema, tremendo foehn hoy en Asturias, generando máximas muy elevadas, cercanas a los 20 ºC:


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2017 às 14:42)




----------



## Ayax (8 Fev 2017 às 09:53)

AEMET ha publicado su informe mensual correspondiente a enero de 2017. Extractos: 
"Enero ha resultado entre frío y muy frío en la mayor parte del territorio peninsular y en Baleares".
"Se ha tratado del cuarto más frío en lo que llevamos de siglo XXI, por detrás de los meses de enero de 2005, 2006 y 2009". 
Por tanto, acerté cuando dije que se trataba del mes de enero más frío de la actual década.

Informe completo: http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2017/02/Avance_Climatico_Nacional_Enero_2017


----------



## Pek (8 Fev 2017 às 11:18)

Ayax disse:


> Por tanto, acerté cuando dije que se trataba del mes de enero más frío de la *actual* década.



Esa es la palabra clave. Palabra que no utilizaste inicialmente en tus mensajes (y eso que los editaste 50 veces, porque primero decías de las últimas dos décadas, luego del siglo XXI.... Y por último, cuando viste que te habías pasado un poco ya sólo usabas década sin precisar). Y por eso te dije lo siguiente hace días, que es lo que finalmente ha sido:



Pek disse:


> Si con década te refieres a desde 2010 hasta ahora estoy de acuerdo, si te refieres a los últimos 10 años, no.



Luego empezaste a usarla, o palabras similares.

Y de nuevo, para evitar este tipo de "diferencias" te repito lo que te puse aquel día:


Pek disse:


> en tu caso concreto sólo te diría que es un fastidio que edites los mensajes una vez que la gente ha empezado a contestarte, porque eso desvirtúa la respuesta y la hace perder sentido. Al menos si lo haces, dilo.



Si editas tus afirmaciones 1000 veces, salvo que lo especifiques, desvirtúas las respuestas que puedan darte. Otra cosa es hacerlo con imágenes o vídeos, pero editar afirmaciones para "acertar" a toro pasado es algo poco serio.

Y ahora copio íntegro lo que realmente dice AEMET sobre las temperaturas en España en lo que respecta al carácter general de este mes, no dos frases sueltas. Resalto lo más destacado:


"El mes de enero ha tenido *en conjunto un carácter frío*, con una temperatura media sobre España de 6,7ºC, valor que queda *0,5ºC por debajo de la media de este mes (Periodo de Referencia: 1981-2010)*. Se ha tratado del* vigésimo enero más frío desde 1965* y el *cuarto más frío en lo que llevamos de siglo XXI, por detrás de los meses de enero de 2005, 2006 y 2009*.

Enero ha resultado entre frío y muy frío en la mayor parte del territorio peninsular y en Baleares, mientras que en Canarias mostró un carácter muy variable de unas zonas a otras, resultando en conjunto normal. *Se observaron anomalías de alrededor de -2ºC en zonas del Cantábrico, norte de Aragón, sureste de Castilla-La Mancha y noreste de Andalucía*. *En el resto de las regiones de la península y Baleares predominaron anomalías negativas comprendidas entre 0 y -1ºC*. En Canarias, las anomalías térmicas se situaron mayoritariamente entre -1ºC y 1ºC.







Mientras que las *temperaturas máximas tomaron valores próximos a los valores normales del mes, siendo la anomalía térmica de las máximas de tan solo 0,1ºC, las mínimas se situaron 1,1ºC por debajo del valor normal, resultando por tanto una oscilación térmica 1,0ºC mayor que la normal del mes*.

Durante la primera quincena de enero las temperaturas oscilaron en general alrededor de los valores normales para la época del año, si bien durante los días 6-9 las mínimas fueron inferiores a las normales. El día 18 se produjo un brusco descenso de las temperaturas en la península Ibérica y Baleares debido a la irrupción de una masa de aire muy frío de origen continental que dio lugar a un intenso episodio de bajas temperaturas, el cual se prolongó hasta el 26 de enero. Analizando los datos disponibles a fecha de hoy, podría considerarse que entre los días 18 y 20 se produjo una ola de frío. Los últimos días del mes, entre los días 27 y 31, las temperaturas se situaron por encima de los valores normales"

Resumen:

- Mes de carácter frío en conjunto
- 0,5 ºC por debajo de la media 1981-2010
- Temperaturas máximas en la media del período 1981-2010
- Temperaturas mínimas 1 ºC por debajo de la media 1981-2010
- Oscilación térmica notable
- Puesto 20 de los últimos 52 eneros en lo que respecta a la frialdad
- Puesto 4 de los últimos 17 eneros (correspondientes al siglo XXI), siendo el anterior más frío el de hace 8 años (2009)
- Anomalías frías de especial importancia en zonas del Cantábrico, norte de Aragón, sureste de Castilla-La Mancha y noreste de Andalucía. Especialmente el este del País Vasco y el noroeste de Navarra.

En cuanto a las precipitaciones:

"*Enero ha sido en su conjunto seco*, con una precipitación media sobre España de 41mm, lo que supone el *64% de la media de este mes* que es de 64 mm (Periodo de referencia 1981-2010).






En el mes de enero las precipitaciones al igual que en el mes de diciembre han estado *muy desigualmente repartidas*, tanto espacialmente como en el tiempo. El mes ha sido *extremadamente húmedo en zonas de levante y Baleares, y muy seco en zonas del interior de Castilla y León, norte de Galicia, centro de Andalucía y sur de la provincia de Huesca*. En cuanto al porcentaje de precipitación acumulada con respecto del valor normal las precipitaciones fueron superiores a los valores normales en un área que abarca desde Cantabria hasta el norte de Navarra, otra en la vertiente Mediterránea desde Gerona hasta el norte de Murcia, y en Baleares. *Destacan por triplicar los valores normales, extensas áreas de la comunidad valenciana y las islas de Mallorca y Menorca*, y por duplicar los valores normales, algunas zonas al este del País Vasco, noroeste de Navarra, este de Gerona e interior de Murcia.

Por el contrario, las precipitaciones no alcanzaron ni la mitad de los valores normales en gran parte de Galicia y de Andalucía, en Castilla y León, zona centro peninsular y, mitad norte y suroeste de Aragón; y fueron* inferiores al 25% del valor normal en zonas del interior de Castilla y León, norte de Zaragoza y extensas áreas de la provincia de Huesca, zonas del centro y sur de Andalucía, y gran parte de Canarias*."

Fuente e información completa: http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2017/02/Avance_Climatico_Nacional_Enero_2017


----------



## Pek (8 Fev 2017 às 11:46)

Más sobre los aludes pirenaicos:

Cortada la carretera A-139 en el municipio de Benasque (Huesca) por la caída de varios aludes:













Más imágenes: http://www.radiohuesca.com/galeriafotos/538/Varios-aludes-en-la-A-139

Vídeo con explicación de los tamaños y espesores de los distintos aludes:
http://www.radiohuesca.com/noticia/579618/Alud-en-Senarta-video-Chemari-Carrera

Otro de los aludes clásicos de la zona en el Valle de Estós::





Autor: Ángel Sahún. Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteobenas

Cortadas 4 carreteras por aludes:

Nivel de aviso amarillo por avalanchas o aludes:

Otro vídeo del alud de Pineta del otro día en el que se ve el origen:


----------



## Pek (8 Fev 2017 às 11:51)

Por mi zona (Baleares), granizadas tremendas hoy:

Y nieve con desplomes a tan sólo 400-500 metros de altitud:


----------



## Pek (8 Fev 2017 às 12:17)




----------



## Pek (8 Fev 2017 às 13:59)

Parece que esta vez sí va a llegar el frío destacado a las Islas Británicas:






*Temperatures to fall dramatically as cold blast sweeps across UK*


----------



## Pek (8 Fev 2017 às 19:34)

Anomalías muy destacadas en Centroeuropa y Balcanes en el pasado mes de enero:

En Hungría anomalía negativa general para todo el país de* 4,8 ºC*. El mes de enero más frío desde 1985. Puesto 10 de todos los eneros desde 1901!!:


Temperatura media de enero de 2017 en Hungría y la media 1981-2010:






Clasificación de todos los eneros húngaros desde 1901:





Más información: https://www.met.hu/omsz/OMSZ_hirek/index.php?id=1778

En Serbia se trata del mes de enero más frío de los últimos 53 años (desde 1964)!! y el cuarto enero más frío desde 1951. Anomalía negativa de *5,1 ºC *de media para el país en general:






Anomalías cercanas a los -7 ºC en zonas puntuales del sur del país





Siendo localmente en esas zonas del sur el mes de enero más frío desde la Posguerra de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, sólo batido por enero de 1963:


Temperatura en Belgrado en enero de 2017 con respecto a la media 1961-1990 y los percentiles derivados (desde extremadamente frío a extremadamente cálido). En color gris el tramo normal de temperaturas para enero según las medias 61-90:




Realmente tremendo este enero por allí

***Edito con los datos de Eslovaquia, por tenerlo todo agrupado en el mismo post:

Se sitúa en el "top ten" de eneros más fríos de media en el país desde 1931, exactamente en el puesto 9. siendo el más frío de los últimos 30 años (desde 1987):







Anomalías de temperatura respecto a la media 1981-2010:






Localización de este mes de enero de 2017 en las distintas estaciones eslovacas. En algunas ha sido el más frío desde 1942!!. Aunque en alta montaña las desviaciones no han sido excesivas con respecto a lo normal

Localización de enero de 2017 para las estaciones que empiezan su serie en 1931:





Localización de enero de 2017 para las estaciones que empiezan su serie en 1951:





Localización de enero de 2017 para estaciones con años diversos de comienzo de la serie:




Fuente: http://www.shmu.sk/sk/?page=2049&id=805


----------



## Pek (8 Fev 2017 às 19:43)

Catarroja (Valencia) hoy:


Lliria (Valencia) El tejado sale volando entero


----------



## irpsit (8 Fev 2017 às 23:26)

Acho incrivel a anomalia existente em Svalbard, ilha a norte da Islandia, perto do Pólo Norte.
Segue-se com +3°C e chuva lá (e é meia-noite). A normal é de -17°C. Anomalia brutal, e esta anomalia positiva já dura desde Novembro.


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2017 às 00:30)

irpsit disse:


> Acho incrivel a anomalia existente em Svalbard, ilha a norte da Islandia, perto do Pólo Norte.
> Segue-se com +3°C e chuva lá (e é meia-noite). A normal é de -17°C. Anomalia brutal, e esta anomalia positiva já dura desde Novembro.



Desde luego es impresionante. Ya comentábamos algo parecido con respecto a las anomalías positivas de este mes de enero en Nueva Zembla y el Mar de Kara. De hecho el entorno de Svalbard, Tierra de Francisco José y Nueva Zembla es la zona de la Tierra en que mayores fueron las anomalías positivas en el último año (febrero 2016 - enero 2017) con respecto a la media 1981-2010:






Totalmente brutales las anomalías positivas en todas aquellas zonas árticas estos días:











También espectaculares las anomalías en el archipiélago ruso de la Tierra del Norte  (situado al norte de la Península de Taimir y geográficamente ya en Asia) este pasado mes de enero de 2017:


----------



## Ayax (9 Fev 2017 às 14:31)

Así están hoy las temperaturas. Invasión fría de poca fuerza.





En España la temperatura más baja de ese mapa son los 0°C del puerto de montaña de San Isidro, a 1500 metros.


----------



## Ayax (9 Fev 2017 às 14:49)

Los 2,7°C de Ávila en enero de 2017 no se han quedado muy lejos de los -0,1°C de record histórico que consiguió en enero de 1985.

Datos de AEMET.
Observatorio moderno




Observatorio antiguo


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2017 às 15:40)

Enero de 2017 en el observatorio AEMET de la ciudad de Ávila sólo se ha separado 0,3 ºC de la temperatura media 1981-2010 y se sitúa, en cuanto a frialdad, en el puesto 15 de los últimos 34 eneros (desde 1983):


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2017 às 15:43)

En próximos días:


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2017 às 15:53)

Siguen los trabajos para retirar los aludes y abrir la carretera que comunica con Llanos del Hospital:


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2017 às 15:56)

Continuando con el tema de las anomalías árticas del otro día... La banquisa ártica tiene menos volumen de hielo ahora mismo que el que tenía al final de los veranos de los años 80:


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2017 às 16:22)

Más de anomalías europeas de temperatura en este invierno:

Diciembre de 2016






Enero de 2017





Muy destacables algunas zonas del este de Europa y Turquía que llevan con anomalías continuadas de rango más que notable casi todo lo que llevamos de invierno. Lo mismo pero en sentido opuesto en áreas escandinavas.


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2017 às 17:12)

Magnífico día de esquí hoy en los Pirineos, probablemente el mejor de la temporada. Algunas panorámicas:

Baqueira Beret (Lérida). Captura de la webcam de Blanhiblar. Excepcional calidad la de esta webcam, me encanta  Clicad para verla a tamaño completo (merece la pena):





Fuente: https://www.baqueira.es/livecams/blanhiblar


Formigal (Huesca):










Fuente y reportaje completo: http://nepalboutique.com/2017/02/09/reportaje-el-mejor-dia-de-la-temporada-en-formigal/












Fuente: https://twitter.com/metodoalpino

Una webcam que está muy bonita también, la de la Honería (1015 m, Valle de Torán, Lérida) con su garita meteorológica enterrada en la nieve. Muy representativa del estado de la vertiente norte en cotas bajas (para las altitudes pirenaicas):




Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/

Y sin llegar a tanto, una imagen de hoy desde mi zona. Vista parcial del Puig Major (1445 m) en Mallorca:






Y otra del estado del mar estos días en la isla donde resido:




Fuente: https://twitter.com/miquelsalamanca


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2017 às 17:17)

Agujas de hielo hoy en Polonia:


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2017 às 17:30)

Volviendo a Svalbard. Nieve fundiéndose. Anomalía + 20 ºC durante los últimos 4 días :


----------



## Ayax (9 Fev 2017 às 17:53)

En España no se pueden conseguir anomalías tan grandes de temperatura en invierno, ya que estamos en la periferia del frío.
Estas son las medias de enero más frías desde que hay registros, según AEMET.
Burgos -2,4°C enero 1945
Soria -1,5°C enero 1945
Molina de Aragón -1,4°C enero 1952
León -0,7°C enero 1945
Ávila 0,2°C enero 1954

Las décadas de 1940 y 1950 fueron mucho más frías que las actuales, y en toda Europa.
Munich enero 1940 -9,5°C
Munich enero 1942 repitió los -9,5°C
Praga, Berlín, Budapest, etc., similares medias.


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2017 às 19:19)

En España (y la Península Ibérica) sin llegar a las barbaridades del año 1942 en Hungría o Eslovaquia (y otras zonas de Europa Centrooriental), ha tenido meses con anomalías negativas muy destacadas. Es el caso de febrero de 1956, con zonas del país con más de -8 o -7 ºC de anomalía mensual, y buena parte del territorio con anomalías negativas superiores a los 5 ºC. Burgos (890 m) en aquel mes tuvo una media mensual de -3,3 ºC, Vitoria (500 m), -2,8 ºC, por ejemplo.











O la ola de frío de diciembre de 1970 y enero de 1971 de 23 días de duración  con días como éste:






Fuente: AEMET

Es decir, que grandes olas de frío generadoras de anomalías importantísimas sí pueden llegar a darse en España (y la Península Ibérica), simplemente en esta ocasión no ha sido una de esas. No hay que darle más vueltas.


----------



## Ayax (9 Fev 2017 às 19:38)

23 días no hacen un mes, y menos si van divididos entre diciembre y enero. Si empezamos a tomar los periodos a la carta y según la conveniencia.
En Centroeuropa las anomalías negativas son más frecuentes y más fuertes que en España. Aquí el que da vueltas no soy yo.



Muy completa la información meteorológica alemana. 

Para Munich y enero destacan estos meses. Aunque no los he mirado todos.

Enero 1940 -9,5°C
Enero 1942 -9,5°C
Enero 1963 -8,0°C


----------



## Ayax (9 Fev 2017 às 19:48)

Y si ahora el tema ya no es enero, sino febrero.
Munich (un millón de habitantes) febrero de 1956 -12,1°C


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2017 às 19:54)

Ferreiro (Dedalus, Blacksmith, Ayax, etc.) te lo repito, sin llegar a los salvajes valores de otras zonas europeas (nadie lo compara, sólo tú) meses con grandes anomalías negativas pueden darse en la Península Ibérica, básicamente porque ya ha sucedido. Aquí tienes un mes completo y sus anomalías:






 ´

Y ésta es la realidad de este mes de enero en Europa, te guste más o menos:










Dicho lo cual no volveré a contestarte nada al respecto porque este hilo no va sobre esto. Por aquí ya te conocemos y sabemos lo que pretendes y no pienso caer en ello.


----------



## Pek (10 Fev 2017 às 07:29)

Espectacular foto de ayer de las avalanchas producidas en Senarta (Valle de Benasque, Huesca) que, pese a las viseras y estructuras antialudes, han mantenido cortado este tramo de la carretera A-139 estos días. En esta imagen la circulación ya está restablecida





Autor: Gerardo Bielsa. Fuente: https://facebook.com/gerardo.bielsa


----------



## Ayax (10 Fev 2017 às 14:55)

Temperaturas bajas en UK, pero nada que llame la atención. En el resto del continente las temperaturas son más o menos las habituales en invierno, salvo una gran extensión del NO de Rusia.
El -1°C que se ve en el interior de España es de la estación de ski de La Pinilla, a 1800 metros.


----------



## hurricane (11 Fev 2017 às 13:35)

Aqui em Bruxelas tem estado a nevar desde a madrugada. Mas infelizmente é uma neve muito fina e portanto não chega a pegar. Mas é lindo de se ver!


----------



## Pek (20 Fev 2017 às 08:28)

La Rioja, día 13. Impresionante línea de turbonada:


----------



## Pek (20 Fev 2017 às 08:45)

Málaga. Sin palabras 










Fuente: https://twitter.com/objtormentas



Granizo


----------



## Pek (20 Fev 2017 às 08:58)

Más de Málaga:


150 mm en poco tiempo, de los que 27 cayeron en 10 minutos:





Día siguiente:




Fuente: https://twitter.com/angeladini

Mar de chocolate:

Más daños:

Durante el episodio... Increíble cantidad de granizo


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2017 às 17:21)




----------



## irpsit (23 Fev 2017 às 17:55)

Hoje tivemos uma máxuma de 22°C, o vento sentia-se quente, e aliás um pouco de fohn.

Agora sigo com 12°C ao por do sol, e é prevista neve para a noite, mas eu duvido. Mesmo com a entrada de noroeste, acho que quando muito só vai nevar nas montanhas. Já tive uma vez neve após uma tarde de 16°C com fohn, mas acho que esta descida é pedir demais. Tecnicamente é possível.

Fevereiro tem sido ameno e primaveril.


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2017 às 19:03)

Nevadas y lluvias de barro:

Sierra Nevada:












Valle de Barrosa (Pirineos Aragoneses Centrales, provincia de Huesca)




Fuente: https://twitter.com/metodoalpino

Montes Malditos (Pirineos Aragoneses Orientales, provincia de Huesca):





Fuente: Facebook Refugio Cap de Llauset

Torrevieja (Alicante)




Fuente: https://twitter.com/ProyectoMastral

Sevilla





Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteosanjuan

Melilla




Fuente: https://twitter.com/MeteOrihuela

Granada

Empieza ahora mismo a llover barro por mi casa (Menorca)


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2017 às 22:30)

*Islândia: há 80 anos que não se via tanta neve na capital do país *
















Há 80 anos que não se via tal cenário em Reiquiavique, capital da Islândia. Camadas espessas de neve com mais de 51 centímetros cobriram as ruas da capital da Islândia, pintando a cidade de branco.
Desde 1937 que a capital islandesa não se via pintada de branco, como aconteceu no passado domingo. Os registos indicam que em 1952 as camadas de neve pela cidade atingiram os 48 centímetros. Anos antes, em 1937, as camadas de neve tinham alcançado os 55 centímetros.

Fonte: Green Savers


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2017 às 22:45)

*severe-weather.EU*‏@severeweatherEU  1 de mar
Spectacular mammatus clouds over Clermont-Ferrand, France, yesterday (Feb 28). Photo: Pierre Bonnel / @KeraunosObs





2 respostas31 retweets78 curtiram

*severe-weather.EU*‏@severeweatherEU  1 de mar
Brilliant display of mammatus clouds over Clermont Ferrand, France yesterday (Feb 28)! Report by Pierre Bonnel.





0 resposta25 retweets66 curtiram


----------



## ELJICUATRO (6 Mar 2017 às 15:13)

Tempestade Zeus que passou esta manhã na Bretanha Francesa, fez vários feridos (alguns graves) e grandes estragos. Rajadas de vento registadas em 2 estações dessa região acima dos 190 km/h (record desde 1999).


https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/cli...-vos-photos-des-degats-en-bretagne-1488802262


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2017 às 19:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2017 às 22:44)

*severe-weather.EU*‏@severeweatherEU  12 hHá 12 horas
A dramatic photo of overturned trucks on the bridge in #Nantes as a powerful windstorm #Zeus goes through! @presseocean





1 resposta35 retweets28 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2017 às 22:45)

*severe-weather.EU*‏@severeweatherEU  2 hHá 2 horas
*Flash flooding in Bagni di Lucca, Tuscany (N Italy) this evening, as widespread thunderstorms cross the region. *Report: Meteo Natura





1 resposta26 retweets20 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2017 às 19:30)

*severe-weather.EU*‏@severeweatherEU  9 hHá 9 horas
*HUGE amounts of snow in St. Christoph, Austria right now!* Live report by @marcokaschuba





0 resposta31 retweets48 curtiram

*Unwetteralarm*‏@unwetteralarm  2 hHá 2 horas
Hier noch eine Augenzeugen Aufnahme #Tornado im LK Würzburg @bayern1 @bayern3





2 respostas60 retweets63 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2017 às 19:32)




----------



## Ayax (9 Mar 2017 às 21:14)

Espectaculares temperaturas en España para un 9 de marzo, todavía invierno. Numerosos records en Castilla-León. 26° en Salamanca, 25° en Valladolid y más de 24° en Segovia y Soria, a más de 1000 metros.


----------



## Pek (9 Mar 2017 às 22:31)

Histórico episodio de calor en amplias zonas de Iberia estos días. El verano a primeros de marzo:

Anomalías impresionantes:

- En superficie:





A 850 hPa.


Anomalías positivas superiores a los 15 ºC en ciertas áreas peninsulares y canarias:






Amplitudes térmicas muy destacadas en pocas horas:

Teruel (de 1 ºC a 26 de máxima)






Alhama de Aragón (de 1,7 ºC de mínima a 28,4 ºC en apenas 8 horas)






Tremendo. Mañana recopilatorio de récords

Edito para que se vea a mayor tamaño: Anomalía de las temperaturas previstas para mañana con respecto a lo normal para un *día 10 de mayo:






*


----------



## Pek (9 Mar 2017 às 23:23)

Valores impresionantes en la Comunidad Valenciana 



Efeméride en el aeropuerto de Valencia. La temperatura más alta registrada en invierno desde que la estación ofrece datos (1966)


----------



## Orion (9 Mar 2017 às 23:36)

Mais um evento extremo em perspetiva para o leste espanhol.


----------



## Pek (10 Mar 2017 às 00:08)

Orion disse:


> Mais um evento extremo em perspetiva para o leste espanhol.



 A día de hoy se prevén acumulados superiores a los 400 mm entre los días 14 y 16 de marzo en la zona de los Puertos de Beceite (Tarragona-Castellón-Teruel). Tremendo:


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2017 às 10:35)

Pek disse:


> Valores impresionantes en la Comunidad Valenciana
> 
> 
> 
> Efeméride en el aeropuerto de Valencia. La temperatura más alta registrada en invierno desde que la estación ofrece datos (1966)



Boas @Pek ,

Grande registo em Xàtiva !
Por cá a nossa máxima foi 30,9ºC em Mora (Alentejo).
Parece-me que Xàtiva sofre do efeito fohen? Concordas?

Falando em amplitudes térmicas, por cá tivemos uma estação chamada Dunas de Mira, que registou extremos brutais
2,6ºC / 29,5ºC, a estação está a 2/3 kms do mar, numa zona sem orografia relevante, é das estações mais espectaculares da rede portuguesa.


----------



## Pek (10 Mar 2017 às 17:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas @Pek ,
> 
> Grande registo em Xàtiva !
> Por cá a nossa máxima foi 30,9ºC em Mora (Alentejo).
> Parece-me que Xàtiva sofre do efeito fohen? Concordas?



Sí, en general toda aquella zona valenciana presenta un marcado efecto foehn en caso de vientos de poniente (NO, O y SO) por débiles que sean. En particular Xàtiva y toda su comarca es una de las áreas más afectadas por ese efecto dentro del territorio antes comentado. Se trata de una comarca cerrada a la entrada de las brisas y expuesta de pleno a los vientos de SO que se canalizan con relativa facilidad por el valle principal que constituye esta región valenciana. Al margen de eso, también es una zona que destaca por la extraordinaria torrencialidad en lo que respecta a las precipitaciones.




jonas_87 disse:


> Boas @Pek ,
> 
> Falando em amplitudes térmicas, por cá tivemos uma estação chamada Dunas de Mira, que registou extremos brutais
> 2,6ºC / 29,5ºC, a estação está a 2/3 kms do mar, numa zona sem orografia relevante, é das estações mais espectaculares da rede portuguesa.



Impresionantes datos para una zona a baja altitud y tan cercana al mar sin apoyo orográfico. Una estación espectacular sin duda 



Récords de ayer en la Red de Estaciones Principales de AEMET. La mayoría de ellos absolutos e históricos para un mes de marzo:






Impresionante


----------



## Pek (10 Mar 2017 às 18:00)

Espectacular Alicante hoy:


Impresionante estos apuntes. Se trata del valor de temperatura más alto de toda la historia del aeropuerto de Alicante en el período situado entre los días 24 de septiembre y 14 de mayo. Sería récord absoluto para cualquiera de los meses que van desde octubre a abril (ambos incluidos) :


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2017 às 18:50)

*34,8ºC* em Alicante *iguala o recorde de máxima da Europa para Março*, Espanha cada vez mais rouba os recordes à Grécia!


----------



## Pek (11 Mar 2017 às 14:06)

Bestial lo de ayer, día 10 de marzo. El listado de récords en la Red de Estaciones Principales de AEMET es realmente impresionante, 16 de ellos récords absolutos desde que existe cada observatorio meteorológico.






De ellos, en lo que respecta a récords absolutos de temperatura máxima:

Como vemos, algunas estaciones con más de 70 años de historia. Increíble, desde luego


----------



## Pek (13 Mar 2017 às 10:37)

Pues se cumple lo previsto, cambio radical de la situación meteorológica y vuelta al invierno. Lluvia y nieve para aburrir. Riesgo extremo de fenómenos severos en el sur de Valencia y norte de Alicante:






Javalambre (Teruel)



Valencia:



Albacete- Base Aérea (*702 m*)



Acumulados en el día de hoy que ya superan los 100 mm en estaciones de la Red AVAMET del norte de la provincia de Alicante. Más información: https://twitter.com/avametpred

Edito con una imagen de la localidad de Castellfort (Castellón) esta mañana




Fuente: https://twitter.com/AjdeCastellfort

Tremendo y brusco cambio de tiempo en apenas unas horas


----------



## Pek (13 Mar 2017 às 11:10)

Esta imagen panorámica del día de ayer me ha gustado y además contiene etiquetas identificativas. Vista del Alto Valle de Benasque (Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca) y Los Llanos del Hospital:





Autor: https://twitter.com/llanoshospital. Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteobenas


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2017 às 22:22)

*severe-weather.EU*‏@severeweatherEU  12 hhá 12 horas
Brilliant lightning over In Elche, Alicante, SE Spain last night! Photo: Virginia Zaragoza / Alberto German Aroca Garcia





0 resposta17 retweets33 curtiram




*severe-weather.EU*‏@severeweatherEU  12 hhá 12 horas
A robust convective environment is on going across the extreme SW Mediterranean into SE Spain this morning.


















0 resposta17 retweets23 curtiram


----------



## Pek (14 Mar 2017 às 00:28)

Ciudad de Alicante y su entorno. Sobran las palabras


Se suspenden las clases en varios centros escolares y en la Universidad












Fuente: AVAMET  y MeteoOrihuela


Más de *193 mm* en San Vicente del Raspeig, junto a la ciudad de Alicante:


----------



## Pek (14 Mar 2017 às 00:39)

Más vídeos de Alicante:



Supermercado Mercadona de San Juan (Alicante):


Temporal marítimo en Torrevieja (Alicante)


----------



## Pek (14 Mar 2017 às 00:50)

Más vídeos:


Recogiendo a los niños a la vuelta del colegio en Torrevieja

Embalses al 100%

Supercélula en Lorca (Murcia)


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Mar 2017 às 01:28)

Bem essa zona é tanto 8 ou 80.

@Pek existe algum estudo do aumento dos fenómenos extremos na costa este de Espanha?


----------



## Pek (14 Mar 2017 às 02:17)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem essa zona é tanto 8 ou 80.



Así es 



guisilva5000 disse:


> @Pek existe algum estudo do aumento dos fenómenos extremos na costa este de Espanha?



Sí, en lo que respecta al aumento de los episodios de lluvia torrenciales, hay uno del que ya se habló en el tópico de Aquecimento Global.
Es un estudio del Grupo de Climatología de la Universidad de Barcelona con datos de Cataluña pero con conclusiones extrapolables a todo el levante ibérico y que muestra a las claras el aumento en los últimos años de los episodios torrenciales extremos:





Resumen:

En la comparación entre los períodos 1950-1981 y 1982-2013: 

*- *Han subido un 45% el número de episodios de lluvias torrenciales (>100 mm en un día) a lo largo del año.
- Han subido un 25% el número de episodios de lluvias torrenciales extremas (>200 mm en un día) a lo largo del año.
- Subida muy significativa del número de episodios en el mes de noviembre. Se especula con que el aumento de la temperatura del agua del Mediterráneo Occidental en octubre y noviembre sea la causa.
- Buena correlación de estos episodios con el índice WeMO (Oscilación del Mediterráneo Occidental), que se fija en la diferencia de presiones entre el Golfo de Cádiz y el Norte de Italia. Valores del índice negativos indican lluvias torrenciales en el Mediterráneo Ibérico.
- Este índice WeMO se ha hecho "más negativo" en estos últimos años, lo que indica ese gran aumento en los episodios de lluvias torrenciales en el Mediterráneo Ibérico.

Fuente: http://www.ara.cat/societat/novembre-terreny-adobat-pluges-fortes_0_1682231785.html

Más información: https://www.facebook.com/climatologygroup/, http://www.ub.edu/gc/ y http://www.ub.edu/gc/2016/06/08/wemo/


----------



## Pek (14 Mar 2017 às 12:09)

Algunas imágenes más de hoy de la Bahía de Alicante:













Autor: Juan Pablo Cerro Fuente: https://twitter.com/climatologia_ua

Alguna imagen más de ayer y de esta mañana en la ciudad de Alicante:
















































Fuente: http://www.diarioinformacion.com

Datos. Infinidad de estaciones por encima de los 140 mm acumulados:






Provincia de Alicante





Provincia de Valencia





Automáticas de AEMET





Manuales

Red AVAMET





Torrencialidad extrema. Casi 30 mm en 10 minutos 





Fuente: AEMET


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Mar 2017 às 21:37)

Sempre impressionantes estes temporais no Levante! E mais um excelente seguimento feito pelo nosso colega @Pek ! Gracias!!!


----------



## MSantos (14 Mar 2017 às 22:43)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Sempre impressionantes estes temporais no Levante! E mais um excelente seguimento feito pelo nosso colega @Pek ! Gracias!!!



Sem dúvida!

No Levante podem estar meses sem chover e depois caiem 100mm ou mais em poucas horas, é muito extremo!


----------



## Pek (15 Mar 2017 às 14:39)

Muchas gracias por vuestros amables comentarios!! 

Unos mapas y datos comparativos de los tres últimos episodios torrenciales en la Red AVAMET de la Comunidad Valenciana (diciembre 2016, enero 2017 y marzo 2017):

Mapa de este episodio (*marzo 2017*) de precipitaciones.







*Enero 2017:

- Mapa*






*- Datos:





*
Máximo de *690 mm* en la estación de Tárbena 


- *Diciembre de 2016:

Mapa









Datos




*
Máximo de *621 mm* en la estación de L'Orxa. De ellos *400 mm* caídos en el día 19 de diciembre y *450 mm* en sólo 24 horas.

Absolutamente salvaje. Como ya hemos comentado varias veces se trata del lugar más torrencial de Europa con registros máximos oficiales en 24 horas de *817 mm* en Oliva (Valencia) el 3 de noviembre de 1987 y los *1.000 mm* (hasta 1.122 mm según algunas estimaciones) en menos de 15 horas en la Muela de Cortés (Valencia) el 20 de octubre de 1982.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Mar 2017 às 19:41)

Tendo em conta os fenómenos extremos, a cidade não devia estar a preparar-se para eventos semelhantes no futuro? Tipo um sistema de escoamento megalómano, provavelmente muito caro... Não sei quais as condições atuais de escoamento na cidade.


----------



## Pek (16 Mar 2017 às 02:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tendo em conta os fenómenos extremos, a cidade não devia estar a preparar-se para eventos semelhantes no futuro? Tipo um sistema de escoamento megalómano, provavelmente muito caro... Não sei quais as condições atuais de escoamento na cidade.



Alicante y su área metropolitana (500.000 habitantes, si contamos Elche casi 800.000) cuentan con un ambicioso Plan contra Inundaciones propio que fue creado tras las terribles riadas de septiembre de 1997 en la ciudad. Aquel evento marcó un antes y un después en la ordenación del casco urbano y sus torrentes, cauces, barrancos y zonas húmedas. Las riadas provocaron 5 muertos y 250 heridos en la ciudad y pérdidas multimillonarias. Cayeron *270,2 mm* en 5 horas en la estación oficial de AEMET de la localidad, de los cuales *150 mm* cayeron en poco más de 1 hora. En otras estaciones de la ciudad y su área metropolitana se llegaron a recoger cantidades entre los *350 y los 375 mm* en esas 5 horas. Algunas imágenes de aquel episodio:


















































































































Fuente: http://www.diarioinformacion.com/mu...te/2016-09-30-71345-riadas-alicante-1997.html

Pues bien, después de aquello se aprobó y se empezó a aplicar el Plan contra Inundaciones (Gasto de 110 millones de euros de hace algo más de 15 años), se habilitaron y crearon colectores, se canalizaron barrancos y se creó el parque La Marjal, una gran superficie inundable frente a la playa de San Juan, que asumiría el agua de los principales colectores, como si fuera una gran laguna. Esto ha sido lo que ha salvado la zona baja de la ciudad en estas inundaciones de 2017. Ha sido un gran éxito y todo el mundo se ha felicitado por ello:


Por una vez se hacen bien las cosas


----------



## criz0r (16 Mar 2017 às 10:38)

Absolutamente incrível o que está a acontecer na Costa Leste do País vizinho. Esta temporada tem sido um calcanhar de Aquiles naquela região.
Excelente seguimento como sempre @Pek ! Muito obrigado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2017 às 11:20)

Bem, sem palavras! É apocalíptico. Não entendo como não dão nem uma única notícia cá!


----------



## grandeurso (16 Mar 2017 às 11:27)

Apagar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2017 às 11:31)

grandeurso disse:


> Apagar...


Mas isto não foi ontem? Não estou a perceber nada!


----------



## Pek (16 Mar 2017 às 12:06)

Gracias por vuestros comentarios! 

Como decía en mi última intervención las imágenes de mi último post son de la gran riada de 1997 (las restantes y las referencias de Twitter sí son de estos días). Las ponía para mostrar lo que ocurrió y las razones por las que se tomaron medidas estructurales en la ciudad (torrentes, canalizaciones, colectores, lagunas inundables) mediante el Plan contra Inundaciones que han evitado en este año 2017 otra gran catástrofe como aquella. Ha habido muchos daños materiales pero no víctimas humanas.Todo el mundo se ha felicitado por el trabajo bien hecho.

Todo ello era para mostrar que en el caso de la ciudad de Alicante sí se han tomado medidas para minimizar los daños por estos fenómenos extremos que ocurren por aquella zona (a respuesta de una pregunta de @guisilva5000) y que hasta ahora han funcionado bien. Lo que ya no sé es si esas medidas serán suficientes para lo que pueda venir en el futuro...


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mar 2017 às 18:48)

Pek disse:


> Alicante y su área metropolitana (500.000 habitantes, si contamos Elche casi 800.000) cuentan con un ambicioso Plan contra Inundaciones propio que fue creado tras las terribles riadas de septiembre de 1997 en la ciudad. Aquel evento marcó un antes y un después en la ordenación del casco urbano y sus torrentes, cauces, barrancos y zonas húmedas. Las riadas provocaron 5 muertos y 250 heridos en la ciudad y pérdidas multimillonarias. Cayeron *270,2 mm* en 5 horas en la estación oficial de AEMET de la localidad, de los cuales *150 mm* cayeron en poco más de 1 hora. En otras estaciones de la ciudad y su área metropolitana se llegaron a recoger cantidades entre los *350 y los 375 mm* en esas 5 horas. Algunas imágenes de aquel episodio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, muito bom esse sistema, um bom exemplo para outras cidades (cof cof Lisboa em que bastam 20 mm em 1 hora para ficar tudo debaixo de água).


----------



## Pek (19 Mar 2017 às 13:20)

¿Repetición de la jugada en el Levante?


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mar 2017 às 20:59)




----------



## Pek (21 Mar 2017 às 13:27)

Acumulación de nieve prevista para los próximos 5 días 






Estaremos atentos


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2017 às 17:54)

*severe-weather.EU*‏@severeweatherEU 44 minHá 44 minutos
*Global models hinting a significant pattern change next week, cold weather could retunr into E-CNTRL Europe, awaiting more details!*





0 resposta19 retweets12 curtiram


----------



## Pek (22 Mar 2017 às 20:18)

Una imagen (dos en este caso) vale más que mil palabras. Webcam que sigue la cría de una pareja de buitres negros (_Aegypius monachus) _en la Comunidad de Madrid esta tarde:












Fuente: http://www.seo.org/webcambuitre/


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2017 às 20:33)

Evento de curta duração mas potencialmente de elevada intensidade (mais um). Barcelona está na mira.






Visto de forma horária é menos ameaçador


----------



## Pek (23 Mar 2017 às 04:45)

Mínimas para hoy jueves. Nótese la isla de calor de la ciudad de Madrid







Ciudad de Segovia


Aeropuerto de Santiago de Compostela (360 m, A Coruña)


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2017 às 12:00)

*#eustorm*‏@EUStormMap 16 hHá 16 horas
*Follower @ScottDuncanWX  sends to us these amazing images taken today on the River Spey in Scotland. Impressive #PancakeIce* 14/30 #eustorm










UK Snow Updates, Snow Updates, SNOWGO EUROPE and 7 others
0 resposta22 retweets38 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2017 às 12:05)

*Keraunos*‏Conta verificada@KeraunosObs 3 hHá 3 horas
Pas mal d'#orages depuis 2h sur le #Languedoc, de l'#Hérault aux #Cévennes notamment.





0 resposta8 retweets9 curtiram

*K. Lentz-Scodelario*‏@Avellaneda34 46 minHá 46 minutos
@lachainemeteo @LCMRegis @LCMKarine @LCMGuillaume @hinatea_chatal @KeraunosObs Pluie ininterrompue depuis ce matin sur Alès..










2 respostas7 retweets10 curtiram


----------



## Pek (23 Mar 2017 às 18:30)

Madrid, hoy:


----------



## Pek (24 Mar 2017 às 00:23)

Nevadas destacadas en Galicia cerca de la costa, sobre todo en A Coruña y norte de Lugo:






Ejemplo en Monfero (A Coruña) a altitudes modestas (500 metros de altitud)


----------



## Pek (24 Mar 2017 às 16:41)

Atención a las próximas horas en Cataluña






Notables mínimas hoy en la red Meteoclimatic fuera de la alta montaña, destacando Duruelo de la Sierra también en la red Netatmo a nivel internacional:


Aspecto completamente invernal en Duruelo estos días:






Fuente:

Edito para complementar la información sobre nieve con lo previsto para mañana. Se pronostica una nevada más que interesante en el tercio norte ibérico:


----------



## Pek (24 Mar 2017 às 17:55)

Ya empiezan a verse píxeles rojos de intensidad fuerte de lluvia











En breve nos empezará a afectar por Menorca


----------



## Pek (24 Mar 2017 às 21:16)

Cambrils (Tarragona)


Tremendo


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2017 às 23:35)

Pek disse:


> Tremendo



A mancha nebulosa é impressionante mas a maioria deve ser chuva estratiforme. Há muitos raios, sim, mas parece-me que a convecção é muito mais limitada.

É desconcertante saber que os espanhóis, muito mais avançados que os vizinhos em muitas áreas da meteorologia, ainda não atualizaram os gráficos dos radares. Pelos menos para os catalães não há esse problema: http://www.meteo.cat/observacions/radar






Certamente vão ser batidos mais alguns recordes


----------



## Pek (25 Mar 2017 às 04:05)

Orion disse:
			
		

> A mancha nebulosa é impressionante mas a maioria deve ser chuva estratiforme. Há muitos raios, sim, mas parece-me que a convecção é muito mais limitada.



Sí, así es, no se está dando de forma generalizada la convección y torrencialidad propias de otras épocas del año, pero es lógico, estamos en marzo, uno de los meses menos tormentosos en el litoral mediterráneo ibérico. Mucho es que esté pasando algo como esto. Aunque yo ya me lo creo todo 

Para las fechas del año que son, 4.200 rayos me parece una cifra realmente importante. Menorca ha quedado "borrada" del mapa 







Orion disse:


> É desconcertante saber que os espanhóis, muito mais avançados que os vizinhos em muitas áreas da meteorologia, ainda não atualizaram os gráficos dos radares. Pelos menos para os catalães não há esse problema: http://www.meteo.cat/observacions/radar



Totalmente de acuerdo, es frustrante. Al final en ciertas comunidades autónomas es donde más se ha invertido en este tipo de productos.



Orion disse:


> Certamente vão ser batidos mais alguns recordes



Así es, datos de precipitación de ayer en Barcelona (en amarillo) en la red Meteoclimatic, la mayoría de dicha precipitación caída entre las 20:00 y las 22:00 horas





Se batirá algún récord para el mes de marzo en el Observatorio Fabra de AEMET

También muy destacable la nevada en el interior de Cataluña. Notable lo que está aconteciendo en el sur de la Comunidad, provincia de Tarragona. Ejemplo de la localidad de Prades:

Así empezó:

Así estaban hace algo más de 2 horas:

Edito con un pequeño gif con imágenes de ayer por la mañana a las 13 horas y de la 1 de la madrugada de hoy





A ver cómo sigue desarrollándose el episodio


----------



## Pek (25 Mar 2017 às 12:22)

Efectivamente, nuevo récord de precipitación para un día de marzo en la centenaria serie del Observatorio Fabra (Barcelona), *115,1 mm. *El anterior era reciente, del año 2011. Como vemos, y ya hemos comentado varias veces en este hilo y el de Aquecimento Global, la ocurrencia de este tipo de registros extremos de torrencialidad se ha incrementado notablemente en los últimos años y, además, como ha ocurrido en esta ocasión, fuera de los períodos tradicionales (última decena de agosto-primera decena de noviembre):




Registros destacados de la Red Meteocat:





Algunas imágenes:

Metro de Barcelona:

Sitges (Barcelona)
*
*


----------



## Pek (25 Mar 2017 às 12:51)

También destacable la nevada a cotas muy bajas (cuajando y acumulando a tan sólo *200 metros* de altitud) para la fecha. Algunos espesores de la Red Meteocat:











Algunas imágenes:

- Prades (Tarragona)














Fuente: https://twitter.com/ayeste8



Vilanova de Meià (Lérida, 600 metros)

Pujalt (Barcelona)




Autor: Albert Santamaria. Fuente: http://www.ara.cat/

Y para acabar destacar también la nevada en los Pirineos.

- Captura de la siempre espectacular webcam de Pineta (1200 m, Huesca)





- Localidad de Laspaules (1400 m, Huesca)










Autor: Oscar. Fuente: *Seguimiento meteorología e innivación.Marzo 2017*. Climaynievepirineos.com


----------



## Pek (27 Mar 2017 às 14:34)

Posible tornado ayer en Sanlúcar de Barrameda (Cádiz)


----------



## Orion (1 Abr 2017 às 00:05)




----------



## Pek (1 Abr 2017 às 10:56)

Últimas horas muy tormentosas por todo el cuadrante nororiental ibérico y las Islas Baleares. Algunas imágenes:

Maella (Zaragoza)

Monasterio de Piedra (Zaragoza)

La Cerollera (Teruel)

La Rioja

Y otra de Teruel


----------



## Pek (1 Abr 2017 às 15:22)

Supercélula tornádica hace poco tiempo en mi isla (Menorca). Varios tornados a la vez, cinco como mínimo. Se situaban en la zona occidental de la isla (Ciudadela) a unos 40 km de mi posición. He capturado uno de ellos en su etapa de disipación final desde mi casa:












Vídeos de la zona de Ciudadela:

Estos me los ha pasado un amigo. Merecen mucho la pena, sobre todo el primero:

View My Video
View My Video


Captura de radar con la característica forma de coma de las supercélulas:










Luego ha avanzado barriendo toda la mitad sur de la isla hasta alcanzar mi posición, Aquí conservaba el carácter supercelular pero no he observado vórtices asociados. Granizada tremenda, eso sí:






Bastantes daños en la zona: árboles arrancados, tejados, chimeneas, placas solares, etc.

Más información, vídeos y fotos

Edito con algún vídeo de los daños en la zona de Cala Galdana:

Aquí el tornado había pasado muy cerca:

Actualizo con más imágenes de destrozos y vídeos de los distintos tornados acontecidos hoy en Menorca, principalmente afectando a las poblaciones de Ciudadela y Cala Galdana:



















Y no os perdáis este vídeo que me ha pasado un amigo con uno de los tornados entrando en zonas urbanizadas 
View My Video


----------



## Orion (1 Abr 2017 às 21:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2017 às 22:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2017 às 22:14)

*severe-weather.EU*‏@severeweatherEU 2 hHá 2 horas
Big time lightning barrage over SW France last night, March 31! Report: Mathieu Goalard Photographies





1 resposta41 retweets47 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2017 às 22:15)

*severe-weather.EU*‏@severeweatherEU 22 minHá 22 minutos
Large amounts of lightning activity over W-CNTRL Europe and W-CNTRL Mediterranean over the past three days, with most of it happening today





1 resposta6 retweets7 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2017 às 22:16)




----------



## Pek (2 Abr 2017 às 13:35)

Como ya comentábamos ayer, en Menorca (sobre todo en su mitad occidental), se produjeron simultáneamente varios tornados (cinco como mínimo). En esta imagen de Ciutadella (Ciudadela en castellano) podemos ver dos de esos vórtices (los hubo de mayor tamaño):





Fuente: https://twitter.com/AEMET_Esp

Otro de ellos:

Y otro:

Alguna imagen más de este episodio tormentoso en el noreste ibérico, en este caso desde el avión en la ciudad de Barcelona:





Por otra parte destacar las nevadas en los Pirineos Occidentales:

Candanchú (Pirineos Aragoneses Occidentales, provincia de Huesca)

Formigal (Pirineos Aragoneses Occidentales, provincia de Huesca)





Fuente: https://twitter.com/josebaformigal


----------



## Pek (3 Abr 2017 às 13:39)

Impresionante este vídeo de una de las trombas marinas de Ciutadella (Menorca) en el momento de tocar tierra y pasar a llamarse tornado. Nota: IB3 es la Televisión Pública de las Islas Baleares.


Comenta su autora (https://twitter.com/immapieres) que entre trombas marinas y tornados vieron 4 en una rutilla que hicieron por Ciutadella

Algunos tornados y trombas marinas más del día 1 de abril en Menorca:

Consecuencias de alguno de ellos en la zona suroriental del término de Ciutadella (a 17 km del lugar del primer vídeo de este post):

- Imágenes que han colgado mis compañeros del Institut Balear de la Natura (IBANAT), tomadas esta mañana desde el helicóptero en el entorno de Cala Galdana:















Vídeo del estado en que ha quedado la zona del Camino de Cala Macarella:
https://menorca.info/menorca/videos/video-cap-fiblo-6.html

Y como añadido una preciosa imagen de la actividad tormentosa de ayer, día 2 de abril, en la isla de Mallorca:




Fuente:

Edito con un nuevo vídeo de otro de los tornados de Menorca:
Autor: Mateo Perelló


----------



## Z13 (3 Abr 2017 às 14:43)

Impressionante Pek!!


----------



## Pek (3 Abr 2017 às 17:15)

Z13 disse:


> Impressionante Pek!!



Así es, ha sido un episodio realmente impresionante 

Pongo unas imágenes comparativas del antes y después en el entorno del aparcamiento de Cala Galdana:

-Antes:













- Después:







Entre otras muchas cosas, la escalera y la farola salieron volando. Ha sido un milagro que no haya habido víctimas

Edito con el vídeo del vuelo de mis compañeros de IBANAT que muestra los daños producidos por uno de los tornados en los bosques del entorno de Cala Galdana. Puede verse en HD:


----------



## Pek (8 Abr 2017 às 12:25)

Nuevo vistazo a las siempre espectaculares nuevas webcams panorámicas de Baqueira Beret (Pirineos Catalanes, provincia de Lérida). Se aprecia una apariencia mucho más primaveral que en capturas pasadas, aunque todavía con una innivación aceptable. Clicad para ver a tamaño grande y con detalle:

Webcam de Teso dera Mina





Fuente: https://www.baqueira.es/livecams/teso

Webcam de Blanhiblar





Fuente: https://www.baqueira.es/livecams/blanhiblar

Ampliación de la primera con la localización del Aneto (3404 m, Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca), a unos 30 km en línea recta:









Un saludo y buen fin de semana


----------



## Pek (10 Abr 2017 às 09:37)

Tras haber visto en el último post el estado de la innivación en áreas pirenaicas centroorientales, viajamos a áreas más occidentales con estas fantásticas fotos de antesdeayer (día 8 de abril) de la ascensión al Garmo Negro (3066 m), uno de los "tresmiles" de la zona de Panticosa (Pirineos Aragoneses Centrooccidentales, provincia de Huesca). Temperaturas máximas elevadas propias del mes de mayo, según el autor (todavía había 15 ºC a las 17 horas a unos 1600 metros). Pequeños aludes provocados por esquiadores:






Imagen hacia el sureste, allí abajo los Baños de Panticosa:










Vistas hacia los Pirineos Aragoneses Occidentales y a la estación de esquí de Formigal









En esa dirección destaca el Bisaurín (2670 m). La visibilidad en la lejanía no era la mejor:










En las cercanías destaca Tendeñera (2845 m), bastante cargada de nieve





Y las extraordinarias vistas hacia los Pirineos Aragoneses Centrales, destacando especialmente los macizos de Monte Perdido (3355 m) y Comachibosa-Viñamala (3299 m)










Macizo de Monte Perdido:






Más detalle hacia el Monte Perdido (3355 m):





Vistas en la lejanía hacia el macizo del Posets (3375 m)





Autor: *danielrojillo223 *Fuente y Reportaje completo: *Subida a Garmo Negro (3066 m) 8/4/2017*


Un saludo y buen lunes!


----------



## Ayax (19 Abr 2017 às 21:28)

Nieve en el centro y sureste de Europa a baja altitud.

Urbino, Italia, 400 metros





Munich 

Sarajevo


----------



## hurricane (20 Abr 2017 às 11:17)

O tempo tem estado incrivelmente frio aqui pela Europa central. Hoje em Bruxelas minima de -2C e maximas tambem baixas. E pelas previsoes assim ira continuar. Um Abril muito frio em comparacao a marco e fevereiro.


----------



## Pek (20 Abr 2017 às 14:36)

Anomalías de temperatura:

- Últimos 7 días





- Previsión para los próximos 7 días


----------



## Pek (20 Abr 2017 às 14:54)

Heladas notables hoy en Navarra:



Járkov (Ucrania)


----------



## Pek (20 Abr 2017 às 15:07)

Temporal de Levante muy intenso en el Estrecho, especialmente en la provincia de Cádiz:


----------



## Pek (20 Abr 2017 às 15:12)

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras. Abril 2017 vs abril 2016 en Castilla y León:


----------



## Pek (20 Abr 2017 às 18:58)

Tarifa (Cádiz)


----------



## Ayax (20 Abr 2017 às 19:24)

Viena, ayer. A solo 150 metros.


----------



## Ayax (21 Abr 2017 às 12:28)

Persiste el frío en los Balcanes. Sarajevo, tercer día con nieve.


----------



## Pek (21 Abr 2017 às 15:21)




----------



## criz0r (21 Abr 2017 às 16:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *severe-weather.EU*‏@severeweatherEU 2 hHá 2 horas
> Big time lightning barrage over SW France last night, March 31! Report: Mathieu Goalard Photographies
> 
> 
> ...



"Chiça penico". Que brutalidade de trovoada!


----------



## Pek (21 Abr 2017 às 17:05)

Heladas notables en la provincia de Cuenca en el día de hoy. Entre las estaciones de la Red Meteoclimatic con sello de calidad destacada tenemos:






Fuente: METEOCLIMATIC


----------



## Ayax (21 Abr 2017 às 21:32)

Temperaturas muy agradables en esta primera mitad de abril. Incluso a 900 metros, Teruel ha superado los 25°C en 7 ocasiones.


----------



## Pek (22 Abr 2017 às 23:43)

De nuevo heladas notables en la provincia de Cuenca en el día de hoy. Entre las estaciones de la Red Meteoclimatic con sello de calidad destacada tenemos:






También destacables algunos valores mínimos en la provincia de Teruel, con claras inversiones térmicas:

Claro contraste entre mínimas y máximas con una gran oscilación térmica diaria. Algunos ejemplos:

........................................................................Mínima..........Máxima............Oscilación térmica

Cuéllar (Segovia)........................................... -5,2 ºC.............24,8 ºC.................... *30,0 ºC*
Vega del Codorno (Cuenca)......................... -6,9 ºC.............20,8 ºC.................... *27,7 ºC*
Uña - La Cañadilla (Cuenca)......................... -6,7 ºC.............20,9 ºC.................... *27,6 ºC*
Collado Verde (Cuenca)................................ -9,0 ºC............18,3 ºC..................... *27,3 ºC*

Fuente: AEMET y Meteoclimatic

Tremenda sequía en muchas zonas ibéricas. Un ejemplo en la localidad de Orbaneja del Castillo (Burgos). Un pueblo precioso en un gran entorno:

- 20 de abril de 2017





- Abril de 2016:





Autores: Agustín Sandoval (imagen superior) y Carlos Deza (imagen inferior). Fuente:

Observad los mapas comparativos que lo dejan todo muy claro:

- Precipitación acumulada entre el 1 y el 21 de abril de 2017







- Precipitación normal en el mes de abril (1981-2010)







En cuanto a las temperaturas máximas, también grandes anomalías en estos días:


Día 22 de abril

- Temperatura máxima prevista para el 22 de abril de 2017







- Temperatura media de las máximas para un 22 de abril (1981-2010)







- Anomalía







Mañana, día 23 de abril

- Temperatura máxima prevista para el 23 de abril de 2017







- Temperatura media de las máximas para un 23 de abril (1981-2010)







- Anomalía







Mucha atención al descenso de temperaturas de cara a esta próxima semana, pasando de una extremo positivo de anomalías a uno negativo, sobre todo en la mitad norte ibérica:






Y para terminar esta extraordinaria imagen de una tormenta sobre la ciudad de Barcelona el pasado día 15 de abril:





Fuente: Facebook Live from the Flight Deck


----------



## Ayax (23 Abr 2017 às 15:24)

Espectacular templanza en la ciudad de Ávila, de 58000 habitantes y a más de 1100 metros de altitud, con 14 días (hoy serán 15) por encima de 20°C y solo una helada en lo que llevamos de abril.


----------



## Pek (23 Abr 2017 às 17:21)

Llamativo y brusco descenso de temperaturas previsto para los próximos días:


----------



## Ayax (24 Abr 2017 às 18:42)

Nieva a nivel del mar en Escocia.





La masa de aire frío llegará mañana a la península ibérica. Por supuesto aquí la nieve no será posible a una cota tan baja como en el Reino Unido, pero hay posibilidad de ver nieve en las ciudades a mayor altitud, como Burgos o Soria. Ya veremos.


----------



## Pek (25 Abr 2017 às 14:50)

Tormentas destacadas ayer en buena parte de la mitad meridional ibérica:

San Pedro (Albacete)



Castuera (Badajoz)


Edito con otro del mismo autor:


----------



## Pek (25 Abr 2017 às 20:30)

Últimas horas:







Valencia





Autora: Cova Morales. Fuente: https://twitter.com/comoju

Alboraya (Valencia)




Fuente: https://twitter.com/Tiempo_Valencia

Barracas (Castellón)




Fuente: https://twitter.com/Tiempo_Valencia

Bullas (Murcia)


----------



## Pek (25 Abr 2017 às 20:41)

No os perdáis esta maravilla. Caza de Supercélulas en Requena (Valencia) el pasado 18 de abril de 2017:


Y "de regalo" este vídeo absolutamente increíble del mismo autor con un resumen de lo que capturó durante el año 2016 en España. Se trata del vídeo que ha obtenido el segundo puesto en el concurso internacional de la AME (Asociación Meteorológica Española). A partir del 0:34 el espectáculo supercelular que te deja sin palabras. No os lo perdáis! Merece la pena verlo en HD y pantalla completa. Imperdible la parte de las supercélulas tornádicas de Huesca (minuto 1:01)


----------



## Pek (26 Abr 2017 às 19:33)

Ejemplo del acusado descenso térmico de este episodio: Sargentes de la Lora (1000 metros, Burgos), caída de 20 °C en 2 días en las temperaturas máximas.


A las 18 horas 2 °C y bajando.

Más información: http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...cle&l=9027X&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura


----------



## Pek (27 Abr 2017 às 11:49)

Paniza (Zaragoza)

Molina de Aragón (Guadalajara)

Pla de l'Estany (Gerona)

Comarca de la Cerdanya (Pirineos Orientales Catalanes)

Madrid. Nieve granulada o granizo blando


----------



## Ayax (27 Abr 2017 às 19:53)

Notable bajada de temperaturas. Debido a esta irrupción subpolar, Madrid se ha quedado hoy con una máxima de 15,4°C (mínima de 3,6°C).






En Soria (1082 m) la máxima ha sido de solo 8°C e incluso nevó a primera hora de la mañana, si bien poco después esa nieve ya se derretía.





Y la anomalía térmica de hoy en Europa


----------



## Pek (27 Abr 2017 às 23:44)

Un par de imágenes de Llivia (Gerona)




Autor: Jordi Rubira. Fuente: https://twitter.com/aemet_sinobas





Autor: David Bragulat. Fuente: https://twitter.com/TomasMolinaB

Temperaturas bastante bajas ahora mismo en la Comunidad Autónoma de Cataluña:

- Alta montaña














Fuente: http://www.meteovallsdaneu.com/





Fuente: Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya

- Estaciones fuera de la alta montaña




Fuente: Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya

Pese al descenso de temperaturas de las últimas fechas esta es la anomalía de temperaturas en Europa durante la última semana:





Y para el mes en curso:


----------



## Ayax (28 Abr 2017 às 00:56)

Pocas veces se ven anomalías negativas de temperatura de color violeta como hoy en algunas provincias españolas a determinadas horas





Navacerrada a casi 1900 metros tuvo hoy una máxima de 4°C





Por otra parte, en Centroeuropa abril también está siendo fresco. Ejemplo, Munich, a pesar de la isla de calor y sus menos de 500 metros, también 4°C de máxima.


----------



## Pek (28 Abr 2017 às 01:59)

Temperaturas máximas notablemente bajas en algunas zonas ibéricas a no excesiva altitud:

- A unos 2000 metros en la Bonaigua (Lérida). Máxima de -5,3 ºC ayer día 27 de abril a las 14 horas. No confundir con los -5,3 ºC actuales.




Fuente: www.meteovallsdaneu.com

- A unos 1600 metros destacan estaciones como Alto Campoo (Cantabria) y Valdezcaray (La Rioja) con máxima también negativa:









Fuente: AEMET

- Y a unos 1000 metros máxima diezminutal de 2,7 ºC en Gorramendi (Navarra). Fuente: Gobierno de Navarra. Información completa aquí

Todo ello sin perder la perspectiva mayoritariamente cálida del mes de abril en Iberia con gran contraste en las anomalías térmicas de las dos últimas semanas con respecto al resto de Europa salvo el norte de Italia:


----------



## Pek (28 Abr 2017 às 16:03)

Heladas notables en el día de hoy, destacando por su severidad para estar prácticamente en mayo la producida en la ciudad de León: -8,9 ºC.






Las consecuencias de las heladas sobre los cultivos, adelantados por la cálida primavera hasta la fecha, no se han hecho esperar.


----------



## Pek (28 Abr 2017 às 16:22)

Huelva hoy. 126 mm en pocas horas, 114 mm en la estación de AEMET:











Consecuencias:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/Meteodiel


----------



## Pek (28 Abr 2017 às 16:29)

Y mientras en Benalmádena (Málaga)...

Una gabarra ha quedado varada frente al litoral del municipio malagueño de Benalmádena como consecuencia del temporal de oleaje. Se trata de una superestructura de 43 metros de eslora, 32 de manga y 2 metros de calado, que se utiliza para fabricar bloques de cemento para obras en la mar. La gabarra contiene 150 litros de combustible para su propio consumo.

Según han informado a Europa Press desde Salvamento Marítimo, la estructura estaba siendo llevada a tierra por el remolcador portugués 'Monte da Luz', quien ha alertado de que no contaba con la potencia necesaria debido al fuerte oleaje.
http://www.huffingtonpost.es/2017/0...rolifera-aparece-de-la-nada-en-la_a_22059910/

https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857946827756326912


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Abr 2017 às 10:52)

Batido ontem recorde de acumulação de neve para o mês de Abril em Sankt Gallen, Suíça (~ 700m) com 26cm. Não nevava tanto em Abril mês desde 2001 (22 de Abril - 25cm).  



http://www.fm1today.ch/st-gallen-hat-den-rekord-geknackt/480723


----------



## Ayax (29 Abr 2017 às 16:03)

Impresionante record histótico para un mes de abril en León, los -9°C superan en nada menos que tres grados al anterior record histórico, que era de -6°C. Gracias al cielo despejado la temperatura subió a media tarde hasta los 15°C.
Un mes de abril para recordar.


----------



## Pek (29 Abr 2017 às 17:23)

Algunas imágenes destacadas de los últimos días:

Pamplona, día 26 de abril

Posible mini supercélula LP en las cercanías de la ciudad de Lérida, día 27 de abril

Tornado en Cologna Veneta (Provincia de Verona, Véneto)

Aneto (Huesca), día 28 de abril

Barcelona con el Montseny al fondo, día 28 de abril





Fuente: https://twitter.com/FcamGil

Huelva, día 28 de abril

Alto Valle de Benasque (Huesca) hoy. Se aprecia la zona de Aigualluts y el Aneto al fondo




Autor: Dani Mora. Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteobenas


----------



## Pek (1 Mai 2017 às 14:59)

O Cebreiro (Lugo)



Zonas gallegas con acumulación de nieve en este episodio:

Nieve en los Pirineos Navarros hoy. Ligera nevada con acumulación desde los 1140-1150 m. Algunas imágenes:





Estación de AEMET de El Ferial:










La Contienda




Autor: Ukerdi. Fuente y más información: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=5&p=110175#p110175


----------



## Ayax (1 Mai 2017 às 16:14)

Impresionante Cairgorn en el norte de las Islas Británicas. Abril es completamente invernal





Por comparar, en el sur de Europa, Ávila, a una altitud similar, parece casi tropical.


----------



## Pek (3 Mai 2017 às 03:31)

Galerna frontal con su arcus asociado afectando a la costa cantábrica. Imagen tomada en Sopelana (provincia de Vizcaya) el pasado día 30 de abril:





Autor: Imanol Zuaznabar. Fuente

Y otra imagen del pasado día 30 de abril del entorno cantábrico, esta vez se trata de la vista hacia el sector del Macizo Central de los Picos de Europa que engloba la Torre del Oso (2463 m), Torre de las Colladetas (2456 m), Torre del Carnizoso (2432 m), La Morra (2554 m), Los Campanarios (2572 m) y, en primer término el espectacular Pico Urriellu o Naranjo de Bulnes (2519 m). Imagen tomada desde el Mirador del Pozo de la Oración en Poo de Cabrales (Asturias)





Autora: Guiller Cil. Fuente


----------



## criz0r (3 Mai 2017 às 09:53)

A ultima foto é surreal! Que paisagem absolutamente brutal. Obrigado por mais um fabuloso registo @Pek !


----------



## Pek (3 Mai 2017 às 14:27)

criz0r disse:


> A ultima foto é surreal! Que paisagem absolutamente brutal. Obrigado por mais um fabuloso registo @Pek !



Muchas gracias por el comentario, @criz0r! La Cordillera Cantábrica en general y, especialmente, los Picos de Europa son un auténtico espectáculo paisajístico! Tengo "saudade" de aquella zona...


----------



## criz0r (3 Mai 2017 às 14:49)

Pek disse:


> Muchas gracias por el comentario, @criz0r! La Cordillera Cantábrica en general y, especialmente, los Picos de Europa son un auténtico espectáculo paisajístico! Tengo "saudade" de aquella zona...



Já tive o prazer de ver quase toda a cordilheira Cantábrica aqui à uns atrás, é sem dúvida uma zona magnífica em todos os sentidos.
Lembro-me de um Teleférico penso que em Fuente De que não cheguei a subir mas só de imaginar a altura daquilo até arrepiava, foi uma viagem belíssima desde a Corunha, passando por Estaca de Bares, Oviedo até chegar aos Picos da Europa.

A repetir sem dúvida!.


----------



## Pek (3 Mai 2017 às 19:18)

criz0r disse:


> Já tive o prazer de ver quase toda a cordilheira Cantábrica aqui à uns atrás, é sem dúvida uma zona magnífica em todos os sentidos.
> Lembro-me de um Teleférico penso que em Fuente De que não cheguei a subir mas só de imaginar a altura daquilo até arrepiava, foi uma viagem belíssima desde a Corunha, passando por Estaca de Bares, Oviedo até chegar aos Picos da Europa.
> 
> A repetir sem dúvida!.





Efectivamente debe tratarse del teleférico de Fuente Dé. Algún vídeo interesante:


Vista de la zona del valle sin nieve:




Fuente: CANTUR

Y panorámica:





Por otra parte, he editado la foto anterior del Urriellu y su entorno desde el mirador del Pozo de la Oración el pasado 30 de abril para señalar los picos más significativos y que podáis identificarlos:






Un saludo

P.D.: @criz0r, si estás interesado echa un ojo a la zona de los Valles Pasiegos en el este de Cantabria. Te sorprenderá. Aquí tienes un hilo con muchas fotos Merece la pena ver todas sus páginas.


----------



## Pek (3 Mai 2017 às 23:16)

Sin ser tan espectacular como la anterior de Picos de Europa, otra imagen primaveral paisajísticamente llamativa es la vista del Montardo (2.833 m) desde la localidad de Arties (provincia de Lérida). Un tipo de montaña muy diferente al Pico Urriellu asturiano. Fotografía tomada el pasado lunes día 1 de mayo. Clicad en la imagen para ver a mayor tamaño:





Autor: *Marco*. Fuente y más fotografías: Facebook Climaynievepirineos


----------



## criz0r (4 Mai 2017 às 01:04)

Obrigado pela partilha @Pek , irei ver as fotos assim que possível! É mesmo esse teleférico, veja-se o enorme declive dessa montanha.. na altura não havia neve mas de qualquer forma metia respeito.


----------



## Pek (9 Mai 2017 às 09:12)

Otra bonita imagen montañosa primaveral del día 1 de mayo en los Pirineos Aragoneses (provincia de Huesca): Aneto (3.404 m), Pico Maldito (3.354 m), Punta Astorg (3.354 m), Pico del Medio (3.349 m), Pico de Coronas (3.297 m) y Maladeta (3.312 m) y sus glaciares con, en pequeñito, los alpinistas (montañeros. En español alpinismo y montañismo son sinónimos) y sus travesías marcadas de ascenso. Como se ve al Pico Maldito se sube menos





Autor: *Gerardo Bielsa*. Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/gerardo.bielsa

Edito la imagen con los nombres para su fácil identificación:






Un saludo

Edito el post con alguna foto más del mismo autor de esa zona y su entorno el día 29 de abril. Observad cómo sobresalen el Aneto y sus compañeros por encima de los demás picos:






En ésta, más al sur (derecha de la imagen), también destaca el Pico Vallibierna (3.067 m)


----------



## MSantos (9 Mai 2017 às 09:41)

Pek disse:


> Y otra imagen del pasado día 30 de abril del entorno cantábrico, esta vez se trata de la vista hacia el sector del Macizo Central de los Picos de Europa que engloba la Torre del Oso (2463 m), Torre de las Colladetas (2456 m), Torre del Carnizoso (2432 m), La Morra (2554 m), Los Campanarios (2572 m) y, en primer término el espectacular Pico Urriellu o Naranjo de Bulnes (2519 m). Imagen tomada desde el Mirador del Pozo de la Oración en Poo de Cabrales (Asturias)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Surreal como disse o @criz0r, incrível paisagem!

Já tinha visto fotos, esse Naranjo de Bulnes é incrível, deve estar ao nível das mais bonitas paisagens do mundo!

Conheço muito mal a Cordilheira Cantábrica, apenas percorri a autovia que liga Palencia a Santander, e andei também pela montanha Palentina, perto de uma montanha bonita, o Pico Espiguete (2450m) mas não tão espectacular.

https://www.google.pt/search?q=nara...580#tbm=isch&q=espiguete&imgrc=DACpRRpk_L5CnM:


----------



## Pek (9 Mai 2017 às 09:54)

MSantos disse:


> Surreal como disse o @criz0r, incrível paisagem!
> 
> Já tinha visto fotos, esse Naranjo de Bulnes é incrível, deve estar ao nível das mais bonitas paisagens do mundo!
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, el Espigüete es un pico magnífico pero el Naranjo de Bulnes y su entorno (Macizo Central de los Picos de Europa en general) son otro nivel.

Abraços, MSantos!


----------



## criz0r (9 Mai 2017 às 10:11)

Bem, o colega @Pek está a colocar a fasquia de fotos muito alta aqui pelo Fórum.

Qualquer dia temos de organizar uma excursão aos Himalaias para bater todas estas fotos fantásticas .


----------



## Rachie (10 Mai 2017 às 23:17)

Céu ontem à tarde em Huskvarna  (zona de Gotemburgo) mas não chegou a nevar aqui. No entanto à tarde apanhei alguns flocos em Jönköping, aqui bem perto


----------



## Pek (11 Mai 2017 às 11:03)

Algunas imágenes de la actividad tormentosa y supercelular de estos días:

Madrid ayer:






Autor: *Alberto Lunas*. Fuente: https://twitter.com/srvillalba

Ihabar, Lerín y Garinoain (Navarra) ayer

Rota (Cádiz)




Fuente: https://twitter.com/enriquerc491

Cádiz




Fuente: https://twitter.com/weatherpablo

Cortes supercelulares:
 Lerín (Navarra)






Comarca de las Cinco Villas (Zaragoza)




Fuente: https://twitter.com/carlosdezadeza


----------



## Pek (11 Mai 2017 às 11:13)

También destacar la caída de nieve en algunos sistemas montañosos ibéricos

Pirineos Catalanes:

Un poco de todo:

También en el Sistema Central. Refugio Elola, Sierra de Gredos (Ávila)


----------



## Rachie (11 Mai 2017 às 14:19)

Hoje nevou bastante em Huskvarna e no caminho até gotemburgo. Estou no aeroporto e vamos ver o que reserva lisboa.


----------



## Pek (11 Mai 2017 às 15:24)

Intensidad extrema en Cataluña















Fuente: https://twitter.com/oriol_bdn


Posible tornado hoy en El Rompido (Huelva)

Consecuencias


----------



## Pek (12 Mai 2017 às 09:40)

Comarca del Pallars Jussà (provincia de Lérida) ayer:





Autor: *Jordi Peró*. Fuente: https://twitter.com/MONTSEC_

Granizo y rachas de viento asociadas muy fuertes, entre los 110 y 120 km/h, en estaciones cercanas del Servicio Meteorológico de Cataluña.


----------



## Pek (14 Mai 2017 às 12:03)

Se han superado los 40 °C en Grecia. Se bate el récord nacional para la primera quincena de mayo:


----------



## Pek (18 Mai 2017 às 19:46)

Tenemos mucho material y del bueno en la Península Ibérica:

Don Benito (Badajoz) ayer

Castuera (Badajoz) ayer





Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteocastuera

Rayos hoy hasta las 16:25 UTC





Granizada en la ciudad de Toledo:

Valencia. Sin palabras 





Autor: *Juanjo Cano*. Fuente: https://twitter.com/spainsevere

Y qué decir de Brazatortas (Ciudad Real)


----------



## Pek (18 Mai 2017 às 19:58)

Don Benito (Badajoz) con mejor calidad


Especial de Valencia














Fuente: https://twitter.com/Tiempo_Valencia






Fuente: https://twitter.com/vgutierrez_

Y otro de Castuera ayer con mejor calidad


----------



## Pek (18 Mai 2017 às 20:04)

Y una más de la provincia de Valencia, esta vez en Paterna



La que he colgado en el mensaje anterior ha sido la Imagen destacada de hoy en Eustorm


----------



## Pek (18 Mai 2017 às 20:29)

Y como añadido el regreso de la nieve a algunos puntos ibéricos. Imágenes de los Pirineos Aragoneses y Navarros (provincias de Huesca y Navarra respectivamente) hoy


----------



## guimeixen (19 Mai 2017 às 20:50)

Este MCS na Alemanha


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mai 2017 às 00:17)

Alemanha:


----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2017 às 14:48)




----------



## Pek (24 Mai 2017 às 19:26)

Récord histórico de temperatura máxima para el mes de mayo hoy en Ourense: 37,5 ºC. El anterior (37,4 ºC) databa del 29 de mayo de 2001. Temperaturas muy elevadas hoy en Galicia salvo en el litoral norte (fundamentalmente de Lugo), donde se han quedado en el entorno de los 14 - 18 ºC de maxima. 20º C de diferencia con otras zonas gallegas!:


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Mai 2017 às 20:39)

Que lindo dia.


----------



## Pek (27 Mai 2017 às 14:06)

Ayer se batió el récord de rayos registrados en Galicia en un mismo día por la red de MeteoGalicia, operativa desde el año 2010: 9.560! El anterior récord era del 23 de junio de 2014 con 9.397 rayos



9.562 rayos sólo en Galicia y más de 18.000 en su entorno próximo hasta las 18 horas


----------



## cm3pt (28 Mai 2017 às 18:54)

Esta garanto que nunc a tinha visto.
dez mil DEA em apenas 2 horas numa área compreendida entre o leste da Bélgica e o Oeste da Alemanha.






Pelas minhas contas a área onde houve mais DEA tem uma área de 1500 km2. Isso totaliza 7 a 8 raios por km2 num só dia, ou ainda mais em só duas horas (!!!!). Recordo que o registo mais elevado do mundo é de 160 raios/km2/ano, no leste da Rep.Dem Congo. Será que houve exagero na contagens dos raios?? Senão, parece algo inacreditável.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2017 às 23:46)

Célula-monstro a atravessar o Canal da Mancha. A bigorna ocupa quase todo o sul da Grã Bretanha, ou seja tem quase 500km de diâmetro. 








Em Le Havre:


----------



## Pek (29 Mai 2017 às 14:55)

El pasado día 27 de mayo se registró un nuevo récord nacional de temperatura máxima para un mes de mayo en Noruega: *32,2 ºC*. Tres estaciones superaron el antiguo récord de 31,1 ºC:


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mai 2017 às 15:53)

[URL='https://twitter.com/russian_market']*Russian Market*‏Verified account@russian_market 44 segHá 44 segundos
Russian Market Retweeted Russian Market

*Interfax reports that 10 killed in Moscow storm*
[/URL]


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mai 2017 às 15:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Russian Market*‏Verified account@russian_market 44 segHá 44 segundos
> Russian Market Retweeted Russian Market
> 
> *Interfax reports that 10 killed in Moscow storm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mai 2017 às 16:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mai 2017 às 16:44)

*69 injured - Tass (they still report 7 dead)* 

http://tass.com/world/948264


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mai 2017 às 19:14)

*Gregor Peter*‏@L0gg0l 1 hHá 1 hora
*Number of trees downed in Moscow may exceed 1,000 - source -- IFX*


----------



## guimeixen (29 Mai 2017 às 20:56)

Acabou agora de me mostrar um familiar uma trovoada a N de Glarus na Suíça. Relâmpagos constantes! Só em 5 minutos vi mais relâmpagos do aqui num ano.


----------



## hurricane (30 Mai 2017 às 12:12)

Nao e so na Suica, aqui na Belgica e igual. Se querem trovoadas a serio venham para estes paises entre Maio e Julho. Um autentico sonho!


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mai 2017 às 16:12)

*MONDAY STORM IN MOSCOW AREA KILLS 15, INJURES ABOUT 200 - RUSSIAN INVESTIGATIVE COMMITTEE

May 29 storm knocked down over 27,000 trees in Moscow - city utilities dept chief *

http://www.interfax.com/news.asp


----------



## Pek (30 Mai 2017 às 18:19)

hurricane disse:


> Nao e so na Suica, aqui na Belgica e igual. Se querem trovoadas a serio venham para estes paises entre Maio e Julho. Um autentico sonho!



Los máximos europeos de densidad de rayos se alcanzan en el entorno mediterráneo, fundamentalmente en su arco montañoso septentrional (Sistema Ibérico, Cordillera Costero Catalana, vertiente sur de los Pirineos, vertiente sur de los Alpes, montañas balcánicas y Cárpatos meridionales. A un cazatormentas de Portugal no le hace falta irse "tan lejos" para encontrar tantas o más tormentas severas que las que ocurren en las zonas que citas. Lo tiene "al ladito" de casa. 

Un ejemplo de ayer en Ágreda (Soria)


Entrando en el caso de la Península Ibérica, en particular el área sudoriental de Teruel y la zona limítrofe de Castellón resultan las zonas más destacadas por número de descargas y de tormentas severas, siendo uno de los mayores nidos de supercélulas de toda Europa. La vertiente española de los Pirineos sería en cambio la zona ibérica con mayor número de días de tormenta. En los siguientes mapas se aprecia muy bien

En cuanto a descargas eléctricas, aquí os dejo el mapa de densidad de descargas eléctricas 2003-2012 de AEMET




Hablamos de 6 descargas/km2

Comparación con los máximos de Francia, que, como vemos, apenas supera las 2 descargas/km2 en sus zonas de máximos, siempre en el entorno mediterráneo:





En cuanto a días de tormenta los resultados son similares. Mapa de la Península Ibérica más la zona de máximos de Francia:





Recomiendo la lectura de estos tres posts con algo más de información sobre este tema, y con más mapas, incluidos algunos globales a nivel europeo:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre.7798/page-43#post-509588
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2015.8073/page-40#post-505680
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre.7798/page-43#post-509592

Un saludo

Edito con la información de las supercélulas de los 2 últimos años en España:

2014: *172* Supercélulas + *25* Mini-Supercélulas
2015: *130* Supercélulas + *12* Mini-Supercélulas

Total 2014-2015: *302* Supercélulas + *37* Mini-Supercélulas


Valores medios por Supercélula

Área:............................ 330,2 km2
Distancia recorrida:.... 48,5 km
Duración:..................... 82,3 minutos

Localización de las zonas de nacimiento y muerte de las Supercélulas (2014 + 2015) y de los puntos de nacimiento diferenciando entre los años 2014 y 2015






Distribución mensual






Distribución horaria






Direcciones de desplazamiento






Mapa de densidad 2014-2015
Supercélulas por km2 con una vecindad circular de 10.000m. Los intervalos son rupturas naturales. A pesar de ser una serie muy corta (sólo 2 años), ya se ven 6 o 7 nidos de Supercélulas de forma clara.









Fuente: http://foro.tiempo.com/casos-de-pre...2015-normas-y-listado-pagina-1-t145319.0.html

Datos parciales de 2016 (hasta el 30 de junio de 2016)







Top 3 de 2016 de las áreas con mayor frecuencia de supercélulas






Puesto 1




Puesto 2





Puesto 3





Autor: Yago. Fuente: https://foro.tiempo.com/casos-de-pr...pagina-1-t146985.0.html;msg3502490#msg3502490


----------



## Pek (30 Mai 2017 às 18:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *MONDAY STORM IN MOSCOW AREA KILLS 15, INJURES ABOUT 200 - RUSSIAN INVESTIGATIVE COMMITTEE
> 
> May 29 storm knocked down over 27,000 trees in Moscow - city utilities dept chief *
> 
> http://www.interfax.com/news.asp



Absolutamente impresionante


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mai 2017 às 22:15)

Fotos de uma célula brutal, em Reims, no NE de França, tiradas ontem:












Fonte


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mai 2017 às 16:10)

"Meteo-Tsunami" causado pela potente célula que se formou no Norte da França e que atravessou o Canal da Mancha no passado Domingo:
É de facto um fenómeno interessante mas perigoso, é frequente nas Ilhas Baleares e é conhecido por "Rissagas".


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mai 2017 às 17:20)




----------



## Pek (1 Jun 2017 às 13:59)

joralentejano disse:


> "Meteo-Tsunami" causado pela potente célula que se formou no Norte da França e que atravessou o Canal da Mancha no passado Domingo:
> É de facto um fenómeno interessante mas perigoso, é frequente nas Ilhas Baleares e é conhecido por "Rissagas".



Así es. Por aquí las "rissagues" (rissaga en singular) resultan un fenómeno habitual, siendo especialmente destacada la zona de Ciutadella, en el oeste de la isla de Menorca. Un vídeo explicativo del fenómeno y otro de sus consecuencias:


----------



## Pek (1 Jun 2017 às 14:14)

Reportan varias supercélulas entre las provincias de Albacete y Cuenca ayer.

Ciudad de Albacete:

Minglanilla (Cuenca)


----------



## Pek (1 Jun 2017 às 14:15)

San Clemente (Cuenca)


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jun 2017 às 22:49)

Fotos tiradas por Bruno Fantulin ontem, em Zagreb, Croácia:


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jun 2017 às 00:56)

Que loucura!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jun 2017 às 11:34)

Um interessante vídeo de um dust-devil, ontem em Cologne, Alemanha.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jun 2017 às 16:43)

WOW
Para quem quer acompanhar o mau tempo que tem havido na Europa, principalmente na Europa central esta página é muito boa!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jun 2017 às 17:31)

Belas células em Espanha:


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jun 2017 às 22:45)




----------



## Pek (5 Jun 2017 às 02:24)

Actividad tormentosa muy intensa en los últimos 3 días en la Península Ibérica

Día 2 de junio





Día 3 de junio




Ciudad de Soria y provincia:

Villar del Arzobispo (Valencia)


----------



## Pek (5 Jun 2017 às 02:43)

Seguimos en el día 3 de junio, ahora en Aragón y, sobre todo, la provincia de Teruel:

Este vídeo es de la provincia de Zaragoza

Calanda (Teruel)




Fuente: 
Castellote (Teruel)


----------



## Pek (5 Jun 2017 às 03:14)

Y algo del día 4 de junio...

Almansa (Albacete) 














Fuente:https://twitter.com/MeteoSE y https://twitter.com/MeteoAlbaceteDR

Ayora (Valencia)

Teruel










Fuente: https://twitter.com/eltiempo_atv

Murcia

Cuenca


----------



## jorgeanimal (5 Jun 2017 às 22:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Um interessante vídeo de um dust-devil, ontem em Cologne, Alemanha.


Podem rodar em qualquer sentido?


----------



## Pek (6 Jun 2017 às 02:39)

Alguna imagen más de ayer de la supercélula de alta precipitación de las llanuras de Almansa (Albacete)





















Autor: Samuel Biener. Fuente: https://twitter.com/MeteoSE

SCM la pasada madrugada sobre las Islas Baleares, dejando imágenes como ésta de Cala Mayor (Palma de Mallorca):





Autor: Duncan Wingen. Fuente: https://twitter.com/DuncanWingen


Casi *45.000* descargas entre los días 3 y 4 de junio de 2017:


----------



## criz0r (6 Jun 2017 às 09:33)

Essa ultima foto está brutal, houve ali peixe assado de certeza .
Obrigado pela partilha @Pek !


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2017 às 12:22)

Pek disse:


> Alguna imagen más de ayer de la supercélula de alta precipitación de las llanuras de Almansa (Albacete)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressionante!


----------



## Orion (7 Jun 2017 às 18:30)

---


----------



## Orion (7 Jun 2017 às 18:43)

---

*La sequía que afecta España, en cinco gráficos*


----------



## Pek (8 Jun 2017 às 16:17)

Efectivamente @Orion y viene de largo. SPI a 1, 2 y 3 años hasta abril de 2017:


----------



## Pek (8 Jun 2017 às 16:40)

Efecto del tremendo granizo de estos días en Murcia:

Tamaño:
















Daños sobre _Pinus halepensis_















Sobre almendros. Todas las almendras en el suelo:









Y las viñas:










Fuente: https://twitter.com/Avilesero

Esto fue lo que cayó:


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jun 2017 às 21:16)

À pouca em Tafalla, Espanha:
De facto, forte célula sobre Navarra....


----------



## Pek (9 Jun 2017 às 09:15)

Rachas de viento huracanadas en Tafalla (Navarra) ayer. Espectacular vídeo



Dos SCM (Sistemas Convectivos de Mesoescala) en el entorno de Navarra






Alfaro (La Rioja)

Corte vertical de la Supercélula de Arnedo (La Rioja). De manual


----------



## Pek (9 Jun 2017 às 14:18)

Probablemente se trate de un espectacular _wall cloud _de base extraordinariamente baja, pero pudo haber de todo como se comprueba en los radares:

Radar 2D y 3D de la estructura





Lérida

Mesociclón de la supercélula de Arnedo (La Rioja). Radar Doppler y HRVIS


----------



## Pek (9 Jun 2017 às 15:04)

Alguna imagen más:

Tafalla antes de la llegada del monstruo:

Cáseda (Navarra)

El monstruo en crecimiento





Miranda de Arga (Navarra)


Almería el pasado 4 de junio de 2017


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2017 às 16:24)

Tão perto e tão longe, em Portugal não se passa nada e Espanha com eventos e ventos extremos!


----------



## Pek (9 Jun 2017 às 22:13)

MSantos disse:


> Tão perto e tão longe, em Portugal não se passa nada e Espanha com eventos e ventos extremos!



La verdad es que la facilidad con la que ocurren este tipo de fenómenos extremos y de gran severidad en la mitad oriental ibérica es realmente espectacular y la diferencia con respecto a la occidental también. Parecen dos mundos diferentes. Como dices, tan cerca y tan lejos.

Alguna imagen más:

Sofuentes (Zaragoza)





Fuente: https://twitter.com/eltiempo_atv

Animación:

El SCM de Aquitania









Fuente: https://twitter.com/keraunosobs

Temperaturas alcanzando los *-71 ºC *en los topes nubosos sobre Navarra, La Rioja y Zaragoza. Esta cifra se alcanzó a lo largo de varios momentos de la tarde y en varias zonas de esas tres provincias. Adjunto captura de uno de ellos, en este caso fundamentalmente sobre Navarra. La temperatura de -71 ºC ocurre en esta captura en dos zonas diferentes:





Supercélula de Arnedo. También llegando a los -71 ºC en topes nubosos


----------



## Pek (12 Jun 2017 às 17:29)

Pues muchísimo calor para los próximos días en la mayor parte de Iberia, con las habituales excepciones de la Cornisa Cantábrica, dónde apenas se han llegado a los 18-19 ºC, quedándose por debajo de esos valores en un buen número de estaciones.

- Mapa de ayer:






Máxima destacadas:





Esta situación de temperaturas muy elevadas en buena parte de la Península y Baleares se prolongará en el tiempo.

Hoy en Galicia se ve bien este gran contraste de temperaturas: más de 36 ºC de máxima en puntos de Ourense y máximas de unos 13 ºC!! en puntos del entorno cantábrico de la provincia de Lugo. Diferencias superiores a los 20 ºC en las máximas entre distintas zonas gallegas:


----------



## Pek (13 Jun 2017 às 08:45)

Ayer más de lo mismo, destacando especialmente el calor en zonas de Extremadura. Valores máximos muy frescos en el Cantábrico Occidental (Lugo y Asturias), por debajo de los 14-16 ºC de forma casi generalizada en zonas a baja altitud. Impresionantes las diferencias. Lo que ya hemos dicho muchas veces, Iberia es un continente en miniatura:






Máximas más elevadas:




Por Galicia, como en Portugal, tormenta ahora mismo


----------



## Minhometeo (13 Jun 2017 às 09:49)

Pek disse:


> Ayer más de lo mismo, destacando especialmente el calor en zonas de Extremadura. Valores máximos muy frescos en el Cantábrico Occidental (Lugo y Asturias), por debajo de los 14-16 ºC de forma casi generalizada en zonas a baja altitud. Impresionantes las diferencias. Lo que ya hemos dicho muchas veces, Iberia es un continente en miniatura:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sem duvida que a Peninsula Iberica e um mini - continente ,Pek.

Tem uma diversidade climatica e paisagistica incrivel .

Hoje o NO da Peninsula Iberica , Minho e Galiza , a ser varridos por uma bela tempestade .


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jun 2017 às 19:05)

Forte granizada agora mesmo no sudeste de França:
Imagem de satélite atual:


----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2017 às 21:06)




----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2017 às 21:12)

Meteofrance apanhada de surpresa. Sobe o aviso para laranja na região de Haute-Loire.


----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2017 às 21:15)




----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2017 às 21:33)




----------



## Pek (14 Jun 2017 às 00:08)

Orion disse:


> Meteofrance apanhada de surpresa. Sobe o aviso para laranja na região de Haute-Loire.



Les ha pillado totalmente por sorpresa. Lo mismo le ha pasado a AEMET con lo que acaba de ocurrir en la ciudad de Oviedo (Asturias) y sin ningún aviso de la Agencia. Mala gestión por parte de ambos servicios meteorológicos.

Tremendo el SCM cuasiestacionario del Alto Loira:





Landos (Auvernia)




Fuente: Forero Thomi. Infoclimat

Oviedo (Asturias)


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2017 às 01:53)

Pek disse:


> Lo que ya hemos dicho muchas veces, Iberia es un continente en miniatura:



Porventura mais Espanha do que Portugal  http://www.ign.es/espmap/mapas_clima_bach/pdf/Clima_Mapa_13texto.pdf

Para os curiosos, mais aqui (é preciso descarregar os documentos individuais para se ter os mapas com mais definição)  http://www.ign.es/espmap/mapas_clima_bach.htm


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2017 às 02:16)

Pek disse:


> Mala gestión por parte de ambos servicios meteorológicos.



Muito provavelmente o caso francês foi um caso de precipitação convectiva misturada com influências orográficas. A tempestade foi intensa com granizo maior que um ovo e rajadas de vento a rondar os 95 km/h mas duvido que a(s) célula(s) tivessem por si só capacidade para despejar mais de 100 mms numa hora.
Indo de novo buscar isto...
... fica-se a saber que a maior parte da chuva ocorreu perto de Cayres. Toda aquela zona parece ser um vale (pouco pronunciado).






Em suma, a MeteoFrance até que pode ter uma boa desculpa para a falta de um aviso mais realista (a chuva foi mesmo muito localizada). Quanto a Oviedo não vi


----------



## MSantos (14 Jun 2017 às 10:24)

Orion disse:


> Porventura mais Espanha do que Portugal  http://www.ign.es/espmap/mapas_clima_bach/pdf/Clima_Mapa_13texto.pdf
> 
> Para os curiosos, mais aqui (é preciso descarregar os documentos individuais para se ter os mapas com mais definição)  http://www.ign.es/espmap/mapas_clima_bach.htm



Mais Espanha? Portugal é mais de 5 vezes mais pequeno que Espanha, logo era difícil ter tanta variedade, mas ainda assim possui regiões climaticamente muito distintas, e algumas não muito distantes umas das outras. Considerando toda a Ibéria, parece mesmo um continente em miniatura, tem desde glaciares a desertos, passando por florestas temperadas, florestas mediterrânicas e estepes, isto tudo em cordilheiras, planaltos e planícies.


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2017 às 13:53)

> Rosgosstrakh, one Russia’s largest insurance companies, estimates that the May 29 hurricane in the Moscow Region caused more than 25 million rubles ($439,000) worth of damage.





> The hurricane ripped through Moscow and the Moscow Region on May 29, claiming 16 lives and injuring some 200 people. The gusts of wind that swept through the capital reached 31 meters per second and were accompanied by heavy downpours and hail. The strong wind uprooted trees, ripped off roofs and blew away metal sheets.
> 
> The storm caused a blackout in the Moscow Region, leaving more than 28,000 citizens without power. Efforts to restore electricity dragged on for four days and the cleanup to remove trees took five days.



http://tass.com/society/950462

De todas as agências noticiosos que vi a TASS é a única que continua a fazer referência a 'furacão'. Fê-lo logo após a tempestade e quase 2 semanas depois continuou a fazê-lo.


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2017 às 15:44)

MSantos disse:


> Portugal é mais de 5 vezes mais pequeno que Espanha, logo era difícil ter tanta variedade, mas ainda assim possui regiões climaticamente muito distintas, e algumas não muito distantes umas das outras.



Não é só o tamanho.


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2017 às 22:57)

Ao que parece temperaturas nos 34º não são suficientes para emitir avisos:
A AEMET só está à espera que comece o dia 15


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jun 2017 às 10:56)

Bom dia, estou neste momento em Glarus na Suíça onde ficarei durante um mês. Deixo aqui algumas fotos que tirei durante o voo.

A passar por Espanha eram visivéis, mas bastante distantes, as trovoadas que estavam a sul (1 na imagem de satélite em baixo):




Distant thunderstorms by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


Um pouco mais à frente foi visível esta fantástica Cb  (2 na imagem de satélite em baixo):




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Ao passar pelos Pirenéus com os últimos raios de sol:




Pyrenees by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Pyrenees by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



E depois já a escurecer com aquele avião sempre ao nosso lado durante 10-15 min:




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



A imagem de satélite na altura em que eram visivéis as trovoadas:


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jun 2017 às 12:20)

Hoje há a possibilidade de trovoada e neste momento já crescem várias torres nas montanhas.
Estão 26,4ºC e a RH está nos 58%.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jun 2017 às 13:36)

E as torres continuaram a crescer e já se formou uma célula mesmo aqui em frente. Também já foram detetados 12 relâmpagos.
Já ronca!


----------



## Orion (15 Jun 2017 às 15:58)




----------



## Teya (15 Jun 2017 às 17:19)

http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=13 impressionante! Trocava qualquer uma dessas trovoadas,por este calor insuportável


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jun 2017 às 17:36)

Já ronca bem! Também já deu para ver um raio. Vão caindo algumas pingas.


----------



## Pek (15 Jun 2017 às 18:08)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia, estou neste momento em Glarus na Suíça onde ficarei durante um mês. Deixo aqui algumas fotos que tirei durante o voo.
> 
> A passar por Espanha eram visivéis, mas bastante distantes, as trovoadas que estavam a sul (1 na imagem de satélite em baixo):
> 
> ...



Magnífico reportaje y excelentes fotografías  Muchas gracias por compartirlas!

Con tu permiso edito las dos imágenes de los Pirineos Aragoneses (provincia de Huesca) con los picos identificados. Una pena que haya tan poca nieve para las tempranas fechas del verano meteorológico en que estamos:

- Primera foto. Pirineos Occidentales Aragoneses. Macizos principales: Bernera y Aspe






- Segunda foto. Pirineos Centroocidentales Aragoneses. En ésta sólo señalo las montañas más destacadas y algunos lagos, que tiene muchos picos, valles y subvalles y llevaría mucho tiempo  Macizos principales: Moros, Infiernos, Bachimaña, Comachibosa-Viñamala, Tres Sorores-Monte Perdido, La Munia y Neuvielha


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jun 2017 às 18:23)

Obrigado Pek! 

Não conheço muito os Pirenéus por isso obrigado pela identificação.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jun 2017 às 18:29)

Deixo aqui uma foto de um raio que apanhei à pouco. Foi uma sorte apanhar o raio, eu estava a carregar no botão para parar de filmar e mesmo aí vejo o relâmpago. A passar frame a frame o vídeo vi que o apanhei.




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2017 às 18:38)

guimeixen disse:


> Já ronca bem! Também já deu para ver um raio. Vão caindo algumas pingas.



Tens um íman para as trovoadas! 

Se conseguisses umas fotos daquelas... Isso é que era!


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jun 2017 às 18:48)

MSantos disse:


> Tens um íman para as trovoadas!
> 
> Se conseguisses umas fotos daquelas... Isso é que era!




Está previsto que possa chegar alguma convecção da frente fria que está a percorrer a Alemanha e a França durante a noite mas não estou muito confiante que haja trovoada. Se houver lá estarei eu a tentar apanhar qualquer coisa.


----------



## Pek (15 Jun 2017 às 18:52)

Orion disse:


> Porventura mais Espanha do que Portugal  http://www.ign.es/espmap/mapas_clima_bach/pdf/Clima_Mapa_13texto.pdf
> 
> Para os curiosos, mais aqui (é preciso descarregar os documentos individuais para se ter os mapas com mais definição)  http://www.ign.es/espmap/mapas_clima_bach.htm



Por si estás interesado en el asunto de la diversidad climatológica española te dejo un par de enlaces con una clasificación isobioclimática bastante precisa (la del IGN son mapas para uso escolar y contienen algunos errores y generalidades). En el primero comento un poco la clasificación y el segundo es un enlace a la fuente original:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...fied-by-roberto-subverviola.9076/#post-583361
http://naturalezaenhispania.com/articulo4final.htm




Orion disse:


> Muito provavelmente o caso francês foi um caso de precipitação convectiva misturada com influências orográficas. A tempestade foi intensa com granizo maior que um ovo e rajadas de vento a rondar os 95 km/h mas duvido que a(s) célula(s) tivessem por si só capacidade para despejar mais de 100 mms numa hora.
> Indo de novo buscar isto...
> ... fica-se a saber que a maior parte da chuva ocorreu perto de Cayres. Toda aquela zona parece ser um vale (pouco pronunciado).
> 
> ...



 Yo creo que además del tema del relieve se les vino encima el carácter prácticamente estacionario del SCM, algo no tan común y cuyas causas pueden ir más allá del componente orográfico. Un episodio a destacar, sin duda.



MSantos disse:


> Mais Espanha? Portugal é mais de 5 vezes mais pequeno que Espanha, logo era difícil ter tanta variedade, mas ainda assim possui regiões climaticamente muito distintas, e algumas não muito distantes umas das outras. Considerando toda a Ibéria, parece mesmo um continente em miniatura, tem desde glaciares a desertos, passando por florestas temperadas, florestas mediterrânicas e estepes, isto tudo em cordilheiras, planaltos e planícies.





Orion disse:


> Não é só o tamanho.



La idea era más bien la consideración ibérica como un todo. como una continuidad de una enorme diversidad biológica y climática. Está claro que hay diferentes causas de ello y que los distintos territorios peninsulares que la componen tienen, al igual que el conjunto de ellos, una gran variabilidad en escasos kilómetros. Un entorno privilegiado, sin duda.

Dejo unos ejemplos de algunos de los causantes de esta gran diversidad...


----------



## Pek (15 Jun 2017 às 19:04)

Poco que añadir a esta imagen 


Y a éstas también 

Gallocanta (Zaragoza)

Teruel, siempre Teruel


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2017 às 19:09)

Enquanto que uns têm temperaturas altíssimas, outros têm grandes prejuízos, sinceramente já nem sei o que é melhor. 
Ontem em Escópia, Macedónia:


----------



## Pek (15 Jun 2017 às 19:19)

Y Soria!!




Lo de siempre...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2017 às 19:25)

Pek disse:


> Y Soria!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do centro de Espanha para leste as células crescem com uma força tremenda, é incrível. Infelizmente, destrói muita coisa...


----------



## Pek (15 Jun 2017 às 20:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Do centro de Espanha para leste as células crescem com uma força tremenda, é incrível. Infelizmente, destrói muita coisa...



Así es. Hoy están siendo bastante intensas en algunos puntos, con granizos realmente espectaculares:

Otro vídeo espectacular de Camaretas, entre Cidones y la ciudad de Soria

Tamaño del granizo muy cerca de allí, en Carbonera:

Otro de Soria

Y esta impactante imagen de mucho más al sur, Albacete


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jun 2017 às 21:34)

Que sonho de trovoada! Relâmpagos praticamente constantes!


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jun 2017 às 21:51)

É impressionante! Não pára! Sempre seguido!


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jun 2017 às 23:53)

Neste momento o ceú já limpou bastante e veêm-se muitas estrelas. Vê-se também alguns clarões distantes para oeste. Formarem mais células explosivamente e estão agora a NW. Veremos se dará para ver mais alguma coisa.


----------



## Pek (16 Jun 2017 às 00:23)

No hacen falta comentarios...











Fuente: http://www.desdesoria.es


----------



## Pek (16 Jun 2017 às 04:56)

Algunas imágenes más y unos cuantos gifs que he creado:






Más detalle:






Temperatura de los topes nubosos:






Se han alcanzado los* -73* y* -74 ºC* en los topes nubosos en distintas zonas y distintos momentos:














Consecuencias:


----------



## Pek (16 Jun 2017 às 16:08)

Absolutamente impresionantes los mammatus de ayer en Alfaro (La Rioja)





Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteosojuela

Y un vídeo de otra de las numerosas granizadas que se produjeron ayer en la provincia de Soria. En ésta el granizo es de menor tamaño pero resulta muy intensa:


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 16:09)

Pek disse:


> Algunas imágenes más y unos cuantos gifs que he creado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aquela zona de Teruel é um sonho para quem gosta de boas trovoadas frequentemente!  Nestas situações é raro não crescer lá nada.


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2017 às 16:49)




----------



## Pek (16 Jun 2017 às 16:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Aquela zona de Teruel é um sonho para quem gosta de boas trovoadas frequentemente!  Nestas situações é raro não crescer lá nada.



Así es. Es una zona espectacular para este tipo de fenómenos severos y extremos. Cuenta con algunos de los mejores nidos de supercélulas de Europa , si no los mejores  Tiene una configuración y una estructura ideales para ello.


Pongo los récords de temperatura máxima de ayer. Albacete, Cuenca y Madrid-Retiro batieron su récord absoluto histórico de calor para un mes de junio. Increíble






Edito: En Eustorm han alucinado con los mammatus de La Rioja  Son la perfección, la referencia europea para este tipo de nubes:


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2017 às 18:07)

44.2º em Córdoba  http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...=and&l=5402&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jun 2017 às 22:06)

Em Córdoba:


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 22:20)

Badajoz, agora mesmo:


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2017 às 00:07)

Não tenho a certeza acerca disto, preferindo eu esperar pela confirmação da AEMET:
Até porque a cidade universitária de Madrid chegou aos 40.9º  http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...mad&l=3194U&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura

A ilha de calor também complica as comparações históricas.


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2017 às 01:34)

@Pek, isto será certamente do teu interesse.


----------



## Pek (18 Jun 2017 às 03:59)

Orion disse:


> Não tenho a certeza acerca disto, preferindo eu esperar pela confirmação da AEMET:
> Até porque a cidade universitária de Madrid chegou aos 40.9º  http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...mad&l=3194U&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura
> 
> A ilha de calor também complica as comparações históricas.



Te lo confirmo:





*Valor histórico*. Se trataría de la segunda vez en la historia (desde 1920) en que se superasen los 40 ºC en la estación de Madrid-Retiro junto a los 40,6 ºC de agosto de 2012. Absolutamente impresionante!!!. Aunque, como bien dices, la isla de calor influye y bastante. 

También te confirmo el nuevo récord de Madrid-Ciudad Universitaria y añado el de Madrid-Barajas, con nuevo récord absoluto para el mes de junio:






Aunque, cuidado, que hay voces discrepantes con los datos de Madrid-Retiro y Ciudad Universitaria por lo inusual de la situación:




Lo cierto es que resulta absolutamente excepcional que Madrid-Retiro supere en verano la temperatura máxima de Madrid-Barajas. Podríamos decir directamente que "no ocurre nunca", pero estamos ante una situación histórica. Veremos qué dicen AEMET y los críticos sobre la situación de los sensores de esas estaciones. 



Orion disse:


> @Pek, isto será certamente do teu interesse.



Lo es!. Aunque ya lo conocía te agradezco tu interés.  César Rodríguez Ballesteros es una gran referencia para mí. Su web (http://climaenmapas.blogspot.com.es/) y su twitter (https://twitter.com/crballesteros) son prácticamente mi lectura de cabecera diaria  En diversas ocasiones he utilizado sus mapas en este foro. Un ejemplo


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2017 às 14:57)




----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2017 às 17:02)




----------



## Pek (18 Jun 2017 às 19:19)

Orion disse:


>



Y falta éste:

Increíble episodio


----------



## Pek (18 Jun 2017 às 19:23)

En la tarde de hoy como siempre Teruel... Aunque compartida con Cuenca ésta vez (otra gran zona la de aquella provincia para fenómenos severos)






Fuente: https://twitter.com/El_Neyra

Desde el satélite:


----------



## Pek (18 Jun 2017 às 20:32)

Cuando estaban en crecimiento algunas de las tormentas de esta tarde en la Península... Una maravilla


----------



## Pek (19 Jun 2017 às 11:18)

Grandes contrastes ibéricos en plena ola de calor...

-Red de Automáticas de AEMET fuera de la alta montaña





- Día vs noche en Duruelo (Soria). Grandes oscilaciones térmicas. Finalmente ayer máxima de 33,6 ºC y mínima de 3,4 ºC:


----------



## Pek (19 Jun 2017 às 11:29)

Anomalías de +4 y +5ºC en la temperatura del agua del mar en el Mediterráneo Occidental:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/Las_Quimbambas

Ojito a la energía que se va a acumular de cara a las situaciones de inestabilidad y las posibles lluvias torrenciales mediterráneas de finales de verano y principios de otoño...


----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2017 às 15:02)

O calor ainda vai durar mais um pouco em Espanha e em França. Mais uns recordes podem ser batidos.


----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2017 às 15:17)

Atualização...














Os russos e finlandeses estão com tempo mais fresco que o habitual. Deve ser caso para isto


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2017 às 20:46)

*Santa Marta, Badajoz:*
*Almendralejo:*


----------



## guimeixen (19 Jun 2017 às 23:37)

Boa noite,

Estes últimos três dias têm sido de céu limpo com algumas nuvens nas montanhas que depois proporcionam uns belos raios crepusculares ao fim do dia. Com o passar da semana a probabilidade de trovoada deverá aumentar. Aproveitei esta noite para tirar umas fotos à Via Láctea.

Deixo aqui uma:



Milky Way by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2017 às 03:01)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Estes últimos três dias têm sido de céu limpo com algumas nuvens nas montanhas que depois proporcionam uns belos raios crepusculares ao fim do dia. Com o passar da semana a probabilidade de trovoada deverá aumentar. Aproveitei esta noite para tirar umas fotos à Via Láctea.
> 
> ...



Preciosa!


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2017 às 03:20)

Hoy:

Supercélula magnífica en Burgos:





























Autor: *Miliokos*. Fuente: https://twitter.com/miliokos


Poco que comentar

Zaragoza




https://twitter.com/acminguell

Sierra Nevada


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2017 às 03:45)

Merindades (Burgos)

























Autor: *AG9AG9*. Fuente: https://twitter.com/gorkahermoso1


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2017 às 17:53)




----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2017 às 18:18)

Algunos récords mensuales de temperaturas mínimas más altas:


----------



## guimeixen (20 Jun 2017 às 18:23)

Boa tarde,

Dia quente, algo húmido e com vento moderado com a temperatura a chegar aos 30,5ºC e a RH a variar entre 40-50%. Neste momento é visível uma trovoada a NNE.


----------



## guimeixen (20 Jun 2017 às 22:22)

À uns minutos foram visiveís alguns relâmpagos a SW de onde estou. Notou-se mesmo a torre a crescer e a chegar a um ponto em que começou a produzir as descargas. Pena é que elas não se aguentam, crescem rápido mas começam a enfraquecer pouco depois de atingirem o pico de intensidade.

Imagem de radar quando ela estava mais intensa:


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2017 às 00:01)




----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Jun 2017 às 01:37)

Muitas descargas na Aústria.


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2017 às 15:56)




----------



## guimeixen (21 Jun 2017 às 17:35)

Boa tarde,
Mais um dia quente com a temperatura a chegar aos 30,6ºC. Neste momento estão 29,0ºC e crescem várias torres explosivamente a SW de onde estou.

Estou a tirar fotos para fazer uma time lapse e se tiver tempo hoje ainda coloco aqui o vídeo senão nos próximos dias.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Jun 2017 às 21:32)

Que espetáculo de trovoada! Formou-se mesmo em cima de onde estou! Cada raio e cada estouro!

Edit: Não acredito, estava a tirar fotos e vi se a máquina estava focada, só que sem reparar devo ter mexido e depois vou ver as fotos e estavam todas desfocadas!


----------



## guimeixen (21 Jun 2017 às 21:57)

Voltou-se a reativar! Já deu para apanhar alguns raios, desta vez focados.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Jun 2017 às 22:07)

Parou agora mas esteve a cair granizo com por volta de 0,5-1cm de diâmetro. Que barulheira!


----------



## guimeixen (21 Jun 2017 às 22:37)

Mais uma trovoada de sonho! A de ao bocado passou e o céu ficou todo estrelado e formou-se mais uma a NNE daqui. Vê-se a torre a ser toda iluminada pelos relâmpagos!


----------



## guimeixen (22 Jun 2017 às 00:46)

Deixo as melhores fotos desta noite. As três primeiras são as tais que mencionei em cima que ficaram desfocadas mas coloco-as para se ter um registo.















Agora as que já ficaram focadas. As primeiras cinco foi da célula que passou aqui em cima quando se reativou, mas já se estava a afastar. As outras foi da célula que se formou a NE de onde me encontro. Depois da célula anterior passar o céu limpou e via-se esta nova célula em crescimento e toda iluminada pelos relâmpagos.




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning in an isolated thunderstorm cell by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning in an isolated thunderstorm cell by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning in an isolated thunderstorm cell by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning in an isolated thunderstorm cell by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning in an isolated thunderstorm cell by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning in an isolated thunderstorm cell by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning in an isolated thunderstorm cell by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning in an isolated thunderstorm cell by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning in an isolated thunderstorm cell by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning in an isolated thunderstorm cell by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jun 2017 às 00:50)

guimeixen disse:


> Deixo as melhores fotos desta noite. As três primeiras são as tais que mencionei em cima que ficaram desfocadas mas coloco-as para se ter um registo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que espectáculo! 
Quando for à Suíça em Agosto, quero apanhar tempestades assim.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jun 2017 às 09:40)

guimeixen disse:


> Deixo as melhores fotos desta noite. (...)
> 
> Lightning in an isolated thunderstorm cell by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Parabéns! Muito bom mais uma vez!


----------



## Pek (22 Jun 2017 às 12:48)

Algunas imágenes de ayer y antesdeayer:


Noreste ibérico y su entorno










Autor: *Jordi Martín García*. Fuente: https://twitter.com/officewithviews

Alcublas (Valencia)




Autor: *Pablo Solsona*. Fuente: https://twitter.com/PabloPalazo

Calzada de Calatrava (Ciudad Real)




Autor: *Ángel Moraga*. Fuente: https://twitter.com/ElTiempoCMM


Madrid (19 de junio):

Reportaje completo: https://foro.tiempo.com/rayos-y-rel...-madrid-1819617-t148315.0.html;msg3506450#new


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jun 2017 às 13:00)

Shelfcloud espetacular, há cerca de 1 hora, em Hamburgo, Alemanha. 









Fonte


----------



## guimeixen (22 Jun 2017 às 15:44)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento crescem grandes torres e provocam uns fantásticos raios crepusculares. Está uma torre enorme mesmo aqui em frente.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jun 2017 às 15:59)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Neste momento crescem grandes torres e provocam uns fantásticos raios crepusculares. Está uma torre enorme mesmo aqui em frente.


Quando é que *não* tens trovoada por aí?


----------



## guimeixen (22 Jun 2017 às 17:51)

As torres que falei no meu último post acabaram por se dissipar. Agora formam-se a WSW umas trovoadas e movimentam-se mais ou menos nesta direção. Veremos se não se dissipam.


----------



## Orion (22 Jun 2017 às 21:23)




----------



## hurricane (22 Jun 2017 às 21:40)

Orion disse:


>



Não só na França. Aqui na Bélgica é igual. Os últimos dias têm sido um autêntico forno. E a noite passada bateu-se o recorde histórico de temperatura mínima mais alta para o mês de Junho na Bélgica, com 23.9ºC. Chuva nem vê-la, o que também é raro nesta altura quando vêm as tempestades de trovoada.


----------



## Toby (22 Jun 2017 às 21:48)




----------



## Toby (22 Jun 2017 às 21:53)

hurricane disse:


> Não só na França. Aqui na Bélgica é igual. Os últimos dias têm sido um autêntico forno. E a noite passada bateu-se o recorde histórico de temperatura mínima mais alta para o mês de Junho na Bélgica, com 23.9ºC. Chuva nem vê-la, o que também é raro nesta altura quando vêm as tempestades de trovoada.



Bonjour, 
ex-voisin


----------



## guimeixen (22 Jun 2017 às 21:58)

Boa noite,

Mais uma trovoada ao bocado. Não passou aqui mas via-se os raios ao longe. Daqui a pouco coloco as fotos.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Jun 2017 às 23:45)

Como disse no post em cima, já mais à noite formou-se uma trovoada a N daqui. Produzui vários relâmpagos, mas muitos eram só clarões mas de vez enquando lá se via os raios. Apanhei quase todos os raios que foram visíveis, acho que me escaparam um ou dois.

Aqui ficam alguns registos desta tarde e depois os da trovoada:




Crepuscular Rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Crepuscular Rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Towering cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Towering cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Towering cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Towering cumulus at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cumulus at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning in an isolated thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning in an isolated thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning in an isolated thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning in an isolated thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning in an isolated thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning in an isolated thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (23 Jun 2017 às 12:57)

Boa tarde,

Hoje é mais um dia com possibilidade de trovoada e neste momento já se vê muitos cumulus grandinhos a tentarem crescer. Estão 28,4°C mas já foi aos 30,4°C e a HR está nos 52%.


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2017 às 15:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jun 2017 às 21:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jun 2017 às 21:17)




----------



## Pek (24 Jun 2017 às 06:31)

Primeros 40 ºC del verano astronómico 2017 en Francia

Anomalías de temperatura de lo que llevamos del mes de junio:












Y para España qué vamos a decir, la primavera más cálida de siempre desde que existen registros unificados para el conjunto del país (1965)

*España vivió en 2017 la primavera más cálida de la que se tiene constancia*
Se espera un verano muy caluroso con temperaturas de entre medio y un grado superiores a la media. En marzo, abril y mayo llovió un 23% menos de lo normal


Más información: http://www.aemet.es//es/noticias/2017/06/Avance_climat_primavera_2017


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Jun 2017 às 06:38)

guimeixen disse:


> Como disse no post em cima, já mais à noite formou-se uma trovoada a N daqui. Produzui vários relâmpagos, mas muitos eram só clarões mas de vez enquando lá se via os raios. Apanhei quase todos os raios que foram visíveis, acho que me escaparam um ou dois.
> 
> Aqui ficam alguns registos desta tarde e depois os da trovoada:
> 
> ...











Brutais mesmo!


----------



## Pek (24 Jun 2017 às 16:01)

Incluso cuando en teoría no hay riesgo de tormentas en la zona de Teruel como en el día de ayer (23 de junio), la extraordinaria Sierra del Rayo se saca algo de donde parece imposible...





Fuente: https://twitter.com/carlosdezadeza

Y eso con apenas -8 ºC a 500 hPa

Increíble lugar. De una regularidad abrumadora

Hoy ya ha empezado a carburar:










Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteo_aragon

Qué sitio más extraordinario. Me tengo que ir a vivir allí


----------



## Pek (25 Jun 2017 às 17:31)

Hoy 






Supercélula...


----------



## Pek (25 Jun 2017 às 18:34)

Tormenta severa de Aragón vista desde lejos



Archidona (Málaga). Se intuye un reventón


----------



## Orion (25 Jun 2017 às 18:47)

Pek disse:


> Qué sitio más extraordinario. Me tengo que ir a vivir allí



De facto Teruel é um local anómalo para trovoadas sendo apenas batido, em Espanha, por partes da Catalunha (Garrotxa, Ripollès...):






A trovoada persistente deve-se certamente não só à orografia (porque nem todas as montanhas ou cadeias montanhosas geram trovoadas) como certamente a um determinado padrão de circulação atmosférica ou efeitos locais. Não adianto mais informações porque sinceramente não sei


----------



## Pek (25 Jun 2017 às 19:28)

Orion disse:


> De facto Teruel é um local anómalo para trovoadas sendo apenas batido, em Espanha, por partes da Catalunha (Garrotxa, Alt Empordà...):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pongo negritas y subrayados para facilitar la lectura, que es un mensaje largo :

En realidad *ese mapa europeo de descargas es erróneo en lo que respecta a la Península Ibérica*, fruto probablemente del escaso número de años tratados (apenas 5 (2008-2012) y con anualidades que resultaron extraordinaria y anormalmente escasas en tormentas en determinadas zonas peninsulares y marinas adyacentes (y también a escala ibérica global, como puede comprobarse en la publicación que más adelante facilito)) o de ciertos errores de detección en zonas concretas. Hablando del caso de España y basándonos en el Mapa de densidad de descargas eléctricas 2003-2012 (serie el doble de larga que en el caso anterior) de AEMET se pueden resaltar como errores más destacados (por exceso o por defecto de rayos/km2) en el mapa de Anderson y Klugmann las siguientes zonas:

*Por defecto o falta de rayos* (descargas nube-tierra):

- Sistema Ibérico Sur
- Archipiélago Balear y Mar adyacente
- Cordillera Cantábrica
- Cordillera Costera Catalana y zona litoral
- Sierra Morena
- Golfo de León

*Por exceso de descargas* nube-tierra:

- Murcia
- Estrecho de Gibraltar
- Pirineos orientales
- Montes de Toledo

Partiendo del citado Mapa de densidad de descargas eléctricas 2003-2012 de AEMET y sus datos:






Fuente: http://www.aemet.es/es/conocermas/publicaciones/detalles/climatologiadetornados

que como puede verse cuenta con una leyenda muy similar en valores e intervalos a éste de Anderson y Klugmann:






creé (cosecha propia ) hace tiempo el siguiente mapa para establecer una aproximación a la realidad más precisa y ofrecer una mejor comparación:






Un cambio notable, ¿verdad?. Mucho más real éste último, sin duda.

Lamentablemente no tengo un mapa similar al de AEMET para Portugal para poder hacerlo, pero probablemente, a pesar de ser un territorio no demasiado proclive a la actividad tormentosa, la superficie azul (0,65-1 descargas/km2 año) en determinadas zonas algo crecerá.

La infraestimación de la realidad ibérica frente a la de algunos países europeos puede comprobarse perfectamente mediante la comparación de estos dos mapas oficiales:

AEMET:






METEOFRANCE:






Fuente: http://www.meteofrance.fr/documents/10192/21101/impacts-foudre.jpg

Ambos de períodos muy parecidos (2003-2012 y 2000-2009) y de la misma duración (10 años), lo suficientemente amplia como para evitar la aparición de grandes errores como sucedía en el caso de la imagen de Anderson y Klugmann.

En ellos se aprecia perfectamente cómo *las zonas más tormentosas de Francia apenas superan las 2 descargas/km2 al año*, mientras que *en España llegan a las 6 descargas/km2 al año* (tres veces más, muchísima diferencia). Nótese cómo en el Mar Balear, con zonas que superan las 4 descargas/km2 al año e incluso las 5 junto a la costa de Tarragona, presentaban en el mapa original de Anderson y Klugmann valores inferiores a los franceses (que en cambio se encontraban razonablemente bien representados), circunstancia que ha cambiado con la modificación realizada basada en los datos de AEMET de períodos más largos que evitan los errores provocados por la excesiva influencia de años extraordinaria y anormalmente menos tormentosos en el área catalano-valenciano-balear.

En cuanto a días de tormenta los resultados son similares. Mapa de la Península Ibérica más la zona de máximos de Francia. Sin duda las "mejores" zonas de la Península Ibérica presentan valores muy superiores a los de las "mejores" zonas francesas:





Añado la información de las supercélulas de los 2 últimos años en España:

2014: *172* Supercélulas + *25* Mini-Supercélulas
2015: *130* Supercélulas + *12* Mini-Supercélulas

Total 2014-2015: *302* Supercélulas + *37* Mini-Supercélulas


Valores medios por Supercélula

Área:............................ 330,2 km2
Distancia recorrida:.... 48,5 km
Duración:..................... 82,3 minutos

Localización de las zonas de nacimiento y muerte de las Supercélulas (2014 + 2015) y de los puntos de nacimiento diferenciando entre los años 2014 y 2015






Distribución mensual






Distribución horaria






Direcciones de desplazamiento






Mapa de densidad 2014-2015
Supercélulas por km2 con una vecindad circular de 10.000m. Los intervalos son rupturas naturales. A pesar de ser una serie muy corta (sólo 2 años), ya se ven 6 o 7 nidos de Supercélulas de forma clara.









Fuente: http://foro.tiempo.com/casos-de-pre...2015-normas-y-listado-pagina-1-t145319.0.html

Datos parciales de 2016 (hasta el 30 de junio de 2016)







Top 3 de *2016* de las áreas con mayor frecuencia de supercélulas






Puesto 1




Puesto 2





Puesto 3





Autor: Yago. Fuente: https://foro.tiempo.com/casos-de-pr...pagina-1-t146985.0.html;msg3502490#msg3502490

Fruto del trabajo sobre la Climatología de Tormentas en España, de Jorge González Márquez, (Período 1997-2006) se obtuvieron los siguientes resultados

Leyenda:
DTORM: Número medio anual días de tormenta (días con rayos en un radio de 10 km).
TORMF: Días anuales de tormentas fuertes (Criterios: -Más de 4 descargas en un radio de 2 km. -Más de 40 descargas en un radio de 10km y más de 1 en 2 km.)
RAY/A: Número medio anual de descargas en torno a 10 km.
HMAX: Hora de máxima actividad.
HMIN: Hora de mínima actividad.
MESES: Mes más tormentoso (mayúsculas) y menos tormentoso (minúsculas).

En cuanto a *días de tormenta al año (la gran mayoría de ellos concentrados en los 90 días del verano)*: Pirineos de Huesca, con hasta 42,4 días de tormenta en la localidad de Sesue (930 m). Destacan también los 836 rayos al año en el Monte Perdido y su entorno y algo más de 5 días de tormenta severa, aunque ambas variables no figuran como líderes a escala ibérica.






En cuanto a* días de tomenta severa y número de rayos al año* destacan las Sierras del Ibérico Sudoriental en Teruel, con valores de casi 7 días de tormenta severa al año y 937 rayos en la anualidad. También concentrados en su mayoría en los 3 meses de verano






Nótese la diferencia entre rayos caídos, días de tormenta y días de tormenta severa. Pese a que en la vertiente sur de los Pirineos se alcanza un número extraordinario de tormentas al año (concentradas en verano), la provincia de Teruel en su zona limítrofe con Castellón presenta la mayor concentración de rayos y tormentas severas.

Como puede comprobarse con todo lo anterior y a modo de resumen se sacan las siguientes *conclusiones sobre la zona de Teruel *:

- La zona de Teruel, especialmente su zona oriental, presenta con gran diferencia el máximo anual de descargas/rayos a escala ibérica, notablemente por encima del entorno pirenaico.
- Se sitúa igualmente a la cabeza de Europa en número de descargas/rayos junto a, probablemente, algunos macizos de los Alpes Italianos.
- Se trata asimismo de uno de los mayores nidos de supercélulas ibéricos y europeos, si no el mayor... Es algo que aún se está estudiando, pero cada año se descubre más la excepcionalidad de la zona turolense.
- Es una zona poco o mal estudiada hasta la fecha, pero poco a poco se está poniendo "de moda" y cada vez se conocen más cosas interesantes de ese territorio.

Más información:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2015.8073/page-40#post-505680
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre.7798/page-43#post-509592

En cuanto a las causas que determinan este comportamiento influyen su "continentalidad", pero cercanía al ambiente húmedo y cálido mediterráneo, altitud necesaria pero en forma de mesetas, planicies, parameras y relieves suaves y ondulados que facilitan el nido o disparo supercelular. Una zona de elevación obligatoria para esos flujos cálidos y húmedos mediterráneos alimentados por el penacho cálido del suroccidente ibérico. Asimismo es una zona de confluencia de vientos (brisas mediterráneas, viento dominante cálido suroccidental y vientos encajonados del valle del Ebro al norte y noroeste). Es una especie de mezcla perfecta que necesita de muy poco para generar convección.


----------



## Orion (25 Jun 2017 às 19:50)

Pek disse:


> Fuente: http://www.aemet.es/es/conocermas/publicaciones/detalles/climatologiadetornados



O portal não funciona. Cá vai o PDF  http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/c...imatologia_tornados/Climatologia_tornados.pdf

Ah, a beleza das bases de dados com pouca duração. Eu se fosse espanhol ficava em pânico. A este ritmo os raios vão acabar 








Pek disse:


> Como puede comprobarse con todo lo anterior y a modo de resumen se sacan las siguientes *conclusiones*:
> 
> - La zona de Teruel, especialmente su zona oriental, presenta con gran diferencia el máximo anual de descargas/rayos a escala ibérica, notablemente por encima del entorno pirenaico.
> - Se sitúa igualmente a la cabeza de Europa en número de descargas/rayos junto a, probablemente, algunos macizos de los Alpes Italianos.
> ...



Mais a sério, esqueceste-te de um gráfico que é tão ou mais importante que os restantes:






O que é que torna Setembro um mês tão anómalo? Tem quase o dobro dos raios do que Agosto. Já de vez a AEMET devia ter feito um estudo mensal consoante a zona como estes fizeram  http://www.nat-hazards-earth-syst-sci.net/14/815/2014/nhess-14-815-2014.pdf

Há pouco tempo Aragão foi notícia por causa dos raios (o negrito não é meu):



> "En Aragón se dan* varios factores que provocan un escenario proclive a la creación de tormentas eléctricas*", explica Amadeo Uriel, delegado de la Aemet en Aragón. En primer lugar, Aragón cuenta durante esta época del año con "una* media de temperaturas* equiparable a la de la cuenca del Guadalquivir", lo que unido a la humedad provoca *la creación de bolsas de aire caliente *que al elevarse crean nubes de tormenta.





> El otro gran factor que propicia las descargas en la comunidad es* la orografía*. La cordillera Ibérica y los Pirineos obstaculizan los movimientos de aire, permitiendo que se creen factores de inestabilidad entre los 5.000 y 9.000 metros, espacio en el que se pueden* generar nubes tormentosas de hasta 13 kilómetros de largo.*


----------



## Pek (25 Jun 2017 às 20:21)

Orion disse:


> O portal não funciona. Cá vai o PDF  http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/c...imatologia_tornados/Climatologia_tornados.pdf
> 
> Ah, a beleza das bases de dados com pouca duração. Eu se fosse espanhol ficava em pânico. Por este ritmo os raios vão acabar



 Las series cortas pueden llegar a ser perversas, ya lo hemos visto en el erróneo mapa de Anderson y Klugmann



Orion disse:


> Mais a sério, esqueceste-te de um gráfico que é tão ou mais importante que os restantes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 En realidad no me olvidé, lo que pasa es que en ese dato de septiembre ya no influye Teruel, y mi mensaje iba sobre esa zona. Te puse un enlace donde lo explicaba:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2015.8073/page-40#post-505680

Te resumo:

- La zona de Teruel y el interior-norte de la Comunidad Valenciana limítrofe con Aragón es un auténtico nido de tormentas y supercélulas en pleno verano (junio-julio y agosto). Son zonas más de interior. A finales de verano y la primera mitad del otoño la actividad se suele desplazar más hacia los entornos costeros mediterráneos. En estos mapas de número de descargas se ve bien lo anteriormente dicho.

Verano (junio, julio y agosto)






Otoño (Septiembre, octubre, noviembre)






Lo de septiembre es la causa de cosas como las que generaron los récords absolutos de precipitación en 24 horas de los que ya hemos hablado alguna vez. El máximo oficial de esa zona levantina (y de toda Europa) en los referente a precipitación en 24 horas son los* 817 mm* de Oliva (Valencia) el 3 de noviembre de 1987 y los *1.000 mm* (hasta 1.122 mm según algunas estimaciones) en menos de 15 horas en la Muela de Cortés (Valencia) el 20 de octubre de 1982, provocando el derrumbamiento de la presa de Tous, la muerte de 40 personas, la destrucción completa de varias localidades, 300.000 personas sin hogar y daños superiores a los 400 millones de euros de aquella época.


Más información:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2015.8073/page-42#post-507062

Aunque como ya hemos comentado alguna vez y hemos vivido este mismo año, este tipo de fenómenos típicos de finales del verano y principios del otoño cada vez están apareciendo más en meses no tan típicos...

Causas de estos fenómenos a grandes rasgos: Mar Mediterráneo muy cálido (y húmedo ) y primeras incursiones tras el largo verano de masas de aire frío en altura destacadas (Depresiones aisladas en niveles altos estacionarias o retrógradas en bastantes ocasiones). Bomba asegurada


----------



## Orion (25 Jun 2017 às 20:39)

Pek disse:


> Lo de septiembre es la causa de cosas como las que generaron los récords absolutos de precipitación en 24 horas de los que ya hemos hablado alguna vez. El máximo oficial de esa zona levantina (y de toda Europa) en los referente a precipitación en 24 horas son los* 817 mm* de Oliva (Valencia) el 3 de noviembre de 1987 y los *1.000 mm* (hasta 1.122 mm según algunas estimaciones) en menos de 15 horas en la Muela de Cortés (Valencia) el 20 de octubre de 1982, provocando el derrumbamiento de la presa de Tous, la muerte de 40 personas, la destrucción completa de varias localidades, 300.000 personas sin hogar y daños superiores a los 400 millones de euros de aquella época.



É da zona


----------



## Pek (25 Jun 2017 às 22:30)

Orion disse:


> É da zona





Procedente de este estudio Daily precipitation records over mainland Spain and the Balearic Islands tenemos (pongo en negrita lo más destacado por si se quiere leer rápidamente a modo de resumen):

- _The social impact from heavy rain – and associated floods – is regularly suffered across Europe, but Mediterranean countries, and *primarily those in the western Mediterranean, have to cope with particularly devastating episodes*.
- From *1953 to 2011*, 26 exceptional floods have been registered in *Spain*, with an estimated damage of 8100 million inflation-adjusted USD, *1287 people killed* and about 750 000 affected.
- More than a few stations, also along the Mediterranean coast, have recorded quantities greater than 300 mm. It is interesting to note that the most copious precipitations are very concentrated in the *Valencia region*, where several gauge stations have registered more than 600 mm and one observation exceeds 800 mm.




- *105 stations have measured amounts exceeding 300 mm* (see Table 1). Most of these 105 extreme values arise on the eastern coastlands of the Iberian Peninsula and eastern Pyrenees, especially concentrated in the *Valencia region.* _






Gran parte de este tipo de precipitaciones se concentra en *otoño*:





_- *Daily rainfall maxima extremes registered in Mediterranean Spain* are certainly outstanding, with *some of these among the highest values ever recorded worldwide*. _

Algunos de los principales registros en un día:
_



_

Mucha tela


----------



## Pek (25 Jun 2017 às 22:37)

Volviendo a lo de hoy:

Este de Salamanca:

Alcarria Conquense (Cuenca)

Almazán (Soria)






Zaragoza


----------



## Pek (25 Jun 2017 às 23:43)

Gran cantidad de rayos en Aragón


----------



## Pek (25 Jun 2017 às 23:53)

Medinaceli (Soria). Siempre hablamos de Teruel, pero Soria también es un lugar maravilloso para esto de las tormentas severas:





Autor: Fernando Villalba. Fuente: https://twitter.com/srvillalba


Previsión para mañana:


----------



## criz0r (26 Jun 2017 às 12:53)

@Pek não sei se alguma vez tinha partilhado, mas aqui à uns anos atrás fiz uma viagem por todo o Norte de Espanha e ao chegar à zona de Cangas de Onis/Covadonga apanhei uma trovoada brutal ao início da noite.

Lembro-me, que na altura ficamos parados perto do Parque de Campismo de Covadonga durante algum tempo porque haviam dezenas de árvores derrubadas possivelmente por um downburst ou algo do género. Era para ter ficado no Parque mas acabei por ficar numa pensão devido ás inundações que se registaram na altura. 

Ao ver essas fotos e vídeos que tens colocado, vejo que muita coisa faz sentido.

Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## guimeixen (26 Jun 2017 às 16:49)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento estão 29,0ºC e crescem várias torres a toda a volta, veremos se vai dar em alguma coisa.
À pouco foi visível um horseshoe vortex. Desde que o começei a ver durou por volta de 30-40 segundos.




Horseshoe Vortex by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (26 Jun 2017 às 17:45)

Parece que sempre vem alguma coisa.

Céu bastante escuro para SW.

Imagem de radar atual:







E relâmpagos:


----------



## guimeixen (26 Jun 2017 às 18:27)

Ouvem-se trovões distantes e acabei de ver um clarão.


----------



## guimeixen (26 Jun 2017 às 18:59)

Já chove e trovões constantes!


----------



## guimeixen (26 Jun 2017 às 19:27)

Mais uma trovoada espetacular! Chuva forte à já vários minutos e relâmpagos quase constantes e trovões constantes e alguns é cada estouro!

Edit: Que bomba! A maior delas todas até agora!

Edit2: E mais uma, que estouro! Ainda mais que a anterior!


----------



## guimeixen (26 Jun 2017 às 19:57)

Já não chove mas continua-se a ouvir trovões e vê-se vários anvil crawlers na bigorna e nota-se também umas ténues mammatus.


----------



## Toby (27 Jun 2017 às 07:09)

Itália (NE) 25/06/2017

https://twitter.com/severeweatherEU


----------



## Pek (27 Jun 2017 às 09:33)

criz0r disse:


> @Pek não sei se alguma vez tinha partilhado, mas aqui à uns anos atrás fiz uma viagem por todo o Norte de Espanha e ao chegar à zona de Cangas de Onis/Covadonga apanhei uma trovoada brutal ao início da noite.
> 
> Lembro-me, que na altura ficamos parados perto do Parque de Campismo de Covadonga durante algum tempo porque haviam dezenas de árvores derrubadas possivelmente por um downburst ou algo do género. Era para ter ficado no Parque mas acabei por ficar numa pensão devido ás inundações que se registaram na altura.
> 
> ...



De nada!

Pues sí, por lo que comentas es muy posible que se tratasen de vientos intensos lineales asociados a tormentas, probablemente un reventón (_downburst_) o un frente de racha (_Gust front_). Interesante reporte 


Carretera de Huesca ayer:


----------



## criz0r (27 Jun 2017 às 09:57)

Pek disse:


> De nada!
> 
> Pues sí, por lo que comentas es muy posible que se tratasen de vientos intensos lineales asociados a tormentas, probablemente un reventón (_downburst_) o un frente de racha (_Gust front_). Interesante reporte
> 
> ...




Vou procurar mais informação sobre este episódio que referi no post anterior, não me recordo bem do ano em que ocorreu mas vou fazer uma pesquisa e se porventura encontrar coloco aqui .


----------



## guimeixen (27 Jun 2017 às 13:28)

Boa tarde,

Estou a começar a ver os registos da trovoada de ontem. Deixo aqui o relâmpago mais próximo e que originou o melhor trovão:




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2017 às 00:20)

Ciudad de Pamplona y alrededores (Navarra) hoy :

Se acercaba un monstruito...





Fuente: https://twitter.com/Navarrameteo

Que tenía esta pinta justo antes de la granizada:




Fuente: https://twitter.com/mendimundi

Primero pasaba esto

Y luego ocurría esto:

Ejemplo de granizo y daños:

























Fuente: https://twitter.com/aucarv





https://twitter.com/MeteoCanal

Urbixa (País Vasco)

Sojuela (La Rioja)




Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteosojuela

Villasana de Mena (Burgos)




Fuente: https://twitter.com/I_zuaznabar


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Jun 2017 às 00:26)

Ontem, em Lausana, Suíça:












Fonte


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2017 às 00:36)

Por Menorca destacamos dos fenómenos diferentes:

- Tormentas. Nos han pasado dos pequeños monstruos, aunque por mi zona (Mahón) no han afectado demasiado. Más por el este y el norte de la isla











- Y las rissagues, de casi 1 metro. Este "tsunami meteorológico" se ha hecho notar bastante hoy por Ciutadella:

No ha sido una rissaga grande (este año las ha habido mayores), pero no os perdáis el vídeo que hay en el interior de la noticia, en el que se observa muy bien el fenómeno:
https://menorca.info/menorca/local/...tra-rissaga-centimetros.html#tabs-media-video

Eso sí, nada que ver con la catastrófica rissaga de junio de 2006 en Ciutadella, de *5 metros, *que provocó grandes y graves daños: http://www.adv-geosci.net/12/1/2007/adgeo-12-1-2007.pdf


----------



## Toby (28 Jun 2017 às 06:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ontem, em Lausana, Suíça:



super as fotografias!! 

Um das minhas raparigas que deia as trovoadas e habita à Lausana devia ser muito de mau humor ontem à noite…  
o seu companheiro (um português da Suíça) não tem rir


----------



## Toby (28 Jun 2017 às 06:30)

Os italianos tiveram mal às orelhas…


----------



## criz0r (28 Jun 2017 às 13:43)

criz0r disse:


> Vou procurar mais informação sobre este episódio que referi no post anterior, não me recordo bem do ano em que ocorreu mas vou fazer uma pesquisa e se porventura encontrar coloco aqui .



@Pek

Não tenho 100% de certezas, mas tudo indica que o temporal que referi anteriormente diz respeito a esta carta, parece-me de acordo com os registos uma Cut-off,










Sendo que, a situação mais crítica foi no período da noite quando estava a chegar a Covadonga tenho quase a certeza que foi este evento acima.

Geopotencial,


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2017 às 19:13)

criz0r disse:


> @Pek
> 
> Não tenho 100% de certezas, mas tudo indica que o temporal que referi anteriormente diz respeito a esta carta, parece-me de acordo com os registos uma Cut-off,
> 
> ...



 Es probable, ese día según AEMET en Oviedo (capital de Asturias) cayeron 73,6 mm de precipitación + 9,9 mm de madrugada. En total 83,5 mm en pocas horas. No está nada mal. Supongo que en la zona de los Picos de Europa sería aún más intenso.


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2017 às 19:38)

Hoy:

- Pamplona (Navarra)















Fuente: https://twitter.com/Robocariz

En éste incluso parece apreciarse cierta rotación:

Álava:

Vitoria:

Rachas de viento de *133 km/h* en la costa de Vizcaya

Cercanías de Madrid:




Fuente: https://twitter.com/El_Neyra/

Banyeres del Penedès (Tarragona)










Fuente: https://twitter.com/Pere_Almendarez

Villafranca del Penedés




https://twitter.com/PetxuH

Barcelona




https://twitter.com/bombolleta


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2017 às 19:56)

Villadellops (Barcelona)










https://twitter.com/Fran_Lorenzo95

Barcelona:









https://twitter.com/sergiost94

Reventón y daños en Terrassa (Barcelona)

Rachas de 135,2 km/h en la costa vizcaína

Más de Barcelona

Vilanova i la Geltrú (Barcelona)




https://twitter.com/joanalberich


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2017 às 23:53)

Pequeño tornado en Yécora (Álava)

Formación :

Cubelles (Barcelona)




https://twitter.com/AEMET_SINOBAS

Villabona (Guipúzcoa)









https://twitter.com/mikelgasca


Castelfranco di Sotto (Toscana) 



Fusión fotográfica en Madrid, hace 3 días:




https://twitter.com/jaicano


----------



## criz0r (29 Jun 2017 às 09:42)

Que fotos espectaculares @Pek ! Excelente registo .



> Es probable, ese día según AEMET en Oviedo (capital de Asturias) cayeron 73,6 mm de precipitación + 9,9 mm de madrugada. En total 83,5 mm en pocas horas. No está nada mal. Supongo que en la zona de los Picos de Europa sería aún más intenso



Precisamente. Nesse mesmo dia da parte da tarde apanhei chuva torrencial em Oviedo, pena não conseguir ver os registos do vento para essa data.


----------



## guimeixen (29 Jun 2017 às 13:41)

Boa tarde,

Depois da trovoada de segunda ainda tivemos mais alguns relâmpagos ontem de madrugada e que originaram uns trovões fortes. Neste momento estão 18,4°C, chove e a trovoada anda perto.


----------



## Pek (29 Jun 2017 às 14:34)

criz0r disse:


> Que fotos espectaculares @Pek ! Excelente registo .



Obrigado!



criz0r disse:


> Precisamente. Nesse mesmo dia da parte da tarde apanhei chuva torrencial em Oviedo, pena não conseguir ver os registos do vento para essa data.



La velocidad media máxima fue de casi 10 km/h en Oviedo a las 23.55 del día 25/07/1996. En Santander de 13 km/h. Eso implicaría una racha máxima de 20 o 30 km/h  Puede que fuera un fenómeno más restringido al interior cantábrico y de la zona de Picos de Europa. Tengo las series completas de las estaciones principales de AEMET pero de aquella zona de los Picos lamentablemente no tengo registros.

Datos de la Estación 1249I de AEMET: Oviedo. Día 25/07/1996:






Lo más destacado los 73,6 mm de precipitación. Muy llamativa también la mínima a las 18:30 de la tarde de tan sólo 12 ºC, puede que indicativa de un desplome de temperatura debido a un fenómeno adverso.


----------



## Pek (29 Jun 2017 às 14:54)

Algo de nieve nueva hoy en zonas altas de los Pirineos, que maquilla mínimamente la horrorosa primavera-verano en lo que respecta a la presencia de nieve en la Cordillera:



















https://twitter.com/infonieve

Teruel ayer: 




Autor: Guillermo Gómez. Fuente: https://twitter.com/eltiempo_atv


----------



## Pek (29 Jun 2017 às 15:17)

Algo más desde la Toscana:
- Livorno





https://twitter.com/Lorenzo_Catania


Y desde el Valle del Po:
-Pavia





https://twitter.com/eustormmap


Mucho calor en Sicilia y Calabria


----------



## criz0r (29 Jun 2017 às 15:59)

Pek disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado @Pek pela informação que disponibilizas-te  . Eu bem andei a vasculhar o site da AEMET mas não encontrei nada.


----------



## Pek (29 Jun 2017 às 16:38)

criz0r disse:


> Obrigado @Pek pela informação que disponibilizas-te  . Eu bem andei a vasculhar o site da AEMET mas não encontrei nada.



Creo que tengo un regalito interesante 











Efectivamente tuvo que haber fenómenos severos en el transcurso de estos dos días en zonas del interior cantábrico


----------



## criz0r (29 Jun 2017 às 17:29)

Pek disse:


> Creo que tengo un regalito interesante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espectáculo @Pek  ! Vou recolher estes registos e mostrar ás pessoas que estiveram comigo nesses dias, a instabilidade pelo que vejo nas imagens afectou inclusive partes do Litoral Oeste e Norte de Portugal.

Mias uma vez obrigado por estas preciosas partilhas .


----------



## Pek (29 Jun 2017 às 18:18)

criz0r disse:


> Espectáculo @Pek  ! Vou recolher estes registos e mostrar ás pessoas que estiveram comigo nesses dias, a instabilidade pelo que vejo nas imagens afectou inclusive partes do Litoral Oeste e Norte de Portugal.
> 
> Mias uma vez obrigado por estas preciosas partilhas .



De nada! Me alegro de haberte podido ayudar 

Una imagen más del día 25 de julio de 1996 (15:30 UTC) en infrarojo. Ésta no la he podido sacar a mayor tamaño, pero se aprecia muy bien la inestabilidad y grandes células en crecimiento:


----------



## criz0r (30 Jun 2017 às 10:22)

Pek disse:


> De nada! Me alegro de haberte podido ayudar
> 
> Una imagen más del día 25 de julio de 1996 (15:30 UTC) en infrarojo. Ésta no la he podido sacar a mayor tamaño, pero se aprecia muy bien la inestabilidad y grandes células en crecimiento:



Estive a ver nos registos do ECMWF e esse mês de Julho foi extremamente chuvoso em todo o Norte da Península Ibérica, nos primeiros dias também se registaram altos índices de pluviosidade.


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2017 às 17:31)

A TASS e os furacões...


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2017 às 19:52)

É o fim do mundo 


Mais a sério...


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jul 2017 às 17:16)

Em Hvar, Croácia, no dia 28 de Junho. Que espetáculo!

















Autor


----------



## Orion (3 Jul 2017 às 16:43)

A anomalia sazonal é menos dramática  https://www.esrl.noaa.gov/psd/map/clim/sst.shtml

E um início de Verão de extremos:


----------



## criz0r (3 Jul 2017 às 17:09)

Tiagolco disse:


> Em Hvar, Croácia, no dia 28 de Junho. Que espetáculo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que fotos fenomenais! Simplesmente espectacular. Bom registo @Tiagolco


----------



## Pek (4 Jul 2017 às 08:47)

De vuelta de unos días de trabajo en Ibiza y Formentera en los que no he podido conectarme, y  más allá de las tormentas y el granizo que ha habido aquí en Baleares, esto es de lo más destacado que ha ocurrido en la Península Ibérica:

Impresionante lo de la ciudad de Gerona el pasado día 30 de junio:


----------



## Pek (4 Jul 2017 às 09:05)

Más de Gerona


Casi *4 mm* en 1 minuto:





Aún así, lejos de registros de Valencia, con máximos en octubre de 2008 de 10,2 mm en 1 minuto y *3,2 mm* en 12 segundos


----------



## Pek (4 Jul 2017 às 09:17)

Y esto también ha sido muy destacable

Cabaña Verónica (Picos de Europa, Cantabria):




Fuente: Facebook Refugio Cabaña Verónica

Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria), día 2 de julio:




Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteoduruelo


----------



## Pek (4 Jul 2017 às 09:41)

Y en otras zonas europeas, muy destacable el tremendo calor en Grecia:

45 ºC en los alrededores de Atenas.

Casi 46 ºC en Creta

Y en amplias áreas de Turquía

Casi 47 ºC en Bodrum (Turquía)

Más de 47 ºC en Kas (Antalya, Turquía). Máximas horarias. La absoluta habrá sido superior:





Anomalía del mes de julio hasta el día de hoy:


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jul 2017 às 19:13)

Boa tarde,

Estes últimos dias não se passou nada mas nós próximos dias parece que deverá começar a animar. Há pouco foi visível uma célula a explodir a SSW. Neste momento já está quase toda escondida por trás das montanhas.


----------



## Rachie (5 Jul 2017 às 21:05)

Boas. Estou de férias pelo sul de espanha. Ontem estive em cadiz, dia muito ventoso mas quente (cerca de 34°). Hoje amanheceu nublado e fresco. 
Em Algeciras  estava bem fresco e tirei esta foto de Gibraltar 






Em málaga já estava sol e calor (cerca de 30° penso).

Neste momento estou em granada. Ao chegar caíram uns pingos grossos com 32° às 20h mas agora está uma noite espectacular. Estou cansada mas não quero sair da rua


----------



## Angelstorm (6 Jul 2017 às 10:35)

Acho que nunca vi um mapa do estofex assim:


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jul 2017 às 12:19)

Bom dia,

Ontem as trovoadas andaram perto mas acabou por não vir nenhuma para aqui. Ainda assim deu para ver umas belas torres a crescer e a bigorna e mammatus bastantes coloridas ao pôr do sol.




Part of a solar halo by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Crepuscular rays by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Explosive cumulus congestus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Explosive thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Explosive thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Growing cumulus congestus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Shafts of precipitation by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm anvil by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Growing cumulus congestus with pileus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Growing cumulus congestus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Mammatus over Tödi, Glarus, Switzerland by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Mammatus over Tödi, Glarus, Switzerland by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Pek (6 Jul 2017 às 18:37)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ontem as trovoadas andaram perto mas acabou por não vir nenhuma para aqui. Ainda assim deu para ver umas belas torres a crescer e a bigorna e mammatus bastantes coloridas ao pôr do sol.
> 
> ...



Magníficas!


----------



## Pek (6 Jul 2017 às 18:49)

Rivas Vaciamadrid (Madrid)




https://twitter.com/alvaroliver

Toledo

Noroeste de Toledo:











Madrid


4 víctimas mortales como consecuencia de la crecida de un río por las lluvias:

*Un matrimonio y dos de sus hijos mueren cuando hacían barranquismo en el Valle del Jerte*
*Otro hijo de la pareja fallecida ha resultado herido leve. La familia se ha visto sorprendida por la crecida del río*


----------



## Pek (6 Jul 2017 às 20:07)

Color verdoso 


Madrid. Impresionante trueno


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jul 2017 às 20:39)

Pek disse:


> Magníficas!



Obrigado!


----------



## Rachie (6 Jul 2017 às 21:24)

Trovoada em Granada

Após um dia quente em que de vez em quando caiam pingos grossos eis que agora troveja e  começou a chover com alguma intensidade

É ver tudo fugir das esplanadas descobertas


----------



## Pek (7 Jul 2017 às 01:12)

Cerecinos del Carrizal (Zamora)

Aranjuez (Madrid)

Fuenlabrada (Madrid)

Madrid


----------



## Pek (7 Jul 2017 às 09:19)

Galapagar (Madrid) esta madrugada






Autor: https://twitter.com/adriadp92 Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteomostoles

Esa supercélula ha dejado esto:

Ahora mismo ya está liada por el centro-occidental ibérico:




https://twitter.com/carlosdezadeza


----------



## Pek (7 Jul 2017 às 09:50)

Provincia de Segovia ahora mismo 





https://twitter.com/jaimescuellar


Granizo generalizado de distintos tamaños según zonas:


Edito con uno de los efectos del granizo en el noroeste de la provincia de Segovia:


----------



## Pek (7 Jul 2017 às 14:34)

Cenicientos (Madrid)



Aranjuez (Madrid)



Valladolid. Cielos verdosos


----------



## criz0r (7 Jul 2017 às 14:42)

Mais uma vez, excelentes registos @Pek , quando eu postei ontem esta imagem abaixo no Seguimento - Sul e reparei naquele "monstro" a chegar a Madrid, percebi logo o potencial da coisa,


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2017 às 14:44)

Pek disse:


> Cenicientos (Madrid)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME!
Para quê ir aos EUA, se a nossa vizinha Espanha também tem fenómenos idênticos?!  
Excelentes registos, como sempre!!


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2017 às 16:22)




----------



## Pek (7 Jul 2017 às 18:07)

Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios @criz0r @joralentejano !

Alguna imagen más de Madrid de la tarde de hoy con contenido variado: cielos verdosos, _tail cloud_, frente de racha/reventón, lluvia torrencial...:





https://twitter.com/albertosl01


A partir del segundo 11:

T4 de Barajas


----------



## Pek (7 Jul 2017 às 21:16)

Ocaña (Toledo) 












Torre Pedro (Molinicos, Albacete) 










Aeropuerto de Barajas (Madrid). Racha de viento de *147 km/h 



*
Informes synops que lo confirman:
*







*


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2017 às 21:33)

Pek disse:


> Aeropuerto de Barajas (Madrid). Racha de viento de *147 km/h *


_Downburst_ no seu máximo esplendor 

@Pek confirma


----------



## Pek (7 Jul 2017 às 22:01)

Orion disse:


> _Downburst_ no seu máximo esplendor



Espectacular vídeo!! Suponía que sería un reventón (_downburst_), pero no había visto ningún vídeo ni imágenes del evento, sólo sabía que se habían tenido que desviar muchos vuelos que se dirigían a Barajas. Es tremendo!



Orion disse:


> @Pek confirma



Te lo confirmo!. Ha sido un día extraordinariamente cálido en Baleares y sobre todo en Mallorca. Es algo completamente excepcional rebasar los 40 ºC allí (en Menorca directamente no ha ocurrido nunca) y que además la máxima (o de las máximas) de la isla se de en Palma, es algo rarísimo.

Los 40 ºC se han superado en tres estaciones. Adjunto el termógrafo de una de ellas, Sóller, donde se ha llegado a los 40,5 ºC fruto del efecto foehn. Ha sido la máxima de Baleares:





https://twitter.com/miquelsalamanca

Otros valores de Baleares hoy. Arriba izquierda: Formentera e Ibiza; Centro izquierda: Menorca:; Centro derecha: Mallorca


----------



## Pek (7 Jul 2017 às 23:21)

Otro reventón (_downburst_) en la ciudad de Madrid 



Más del aeropuerto de Madrid-Barajas



Cenicientos (Madrid)


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jul 2017 às 18:44)

Monstro em França!


----------



## guimeixen (8 Jul 2017 às 19:21)

Boa tarde,

Que monstro de trovoada que passou por aqui. Relâmpagos bastante frequentes e cada trovão! Eu e mais uns familiares subimos um pouco a montanha até ~900m (aqui estamos a ~550m) por aí uma hora antes dela chegar. Ficamos lá até se começar a ouvir os primeiros trovões e depois viemos embora.
Ao chegarmos cá em baixo já se ouvia trovões bem fortes e já faltava pouco tempo até começar a chover torrencialmente. Acho que até foi um downburst porque era tal a ventania e a quantidade de chuva!
Já é o 8º ou 9º dia com trovoada senão me engano e o 3º dia com trovoadas mesmo potentes.
Ainda fiz alguns registos só que foram um pouco à pressa, se estiverem dignos de colocar aqui, amanhã coloco-os.

Edit: Deixo aqui a animação do dia de hoje. Eu encontro-me naquele ponto vermelho no este da Suíça.

Tive que usar um vídeo pois parece o que imgur deixou de fornercer os links bbcode. Só estão a ficar piores.


----------



## rozzo (8 Jul 2017 às 20:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Monstro em França!


Incrível essa animação! Parece uma bomba atómica com uma onda de choque a varrer as nuvens à volta da célula principal. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (8 Jul 2017 às 21:01)

Provincias de Albacete y Cuenca ayer. Gran catálogo de supercélulas:


----------



## Pek (8 Jul 2017 às 21:15)

En la ciudad de Logroño (La Rioja) hoy 82,6 mm en su aeropuerto. Nuevo récord de precipitación en 24 horas para el mes de julio y récord también de acumulación total para el mes. Consecuencias:





https://twitter.com/littlerednai


Delta del Ebro (Tarragona). 38 mm de precipitación

Ametlla de Mar (Tarragona)

Al respecto del gif que colgaba @Tiagolco , imágenes de Yzeure y  Pessat-Villeneuve (Auvernia), dejando 28 mm en esta última localidad:




Aurélie Forestier. Fuente: https://twitter.com/keraunosobs





https://twitter.com/Eauvergnat


----------



## Orion (9 Jul 2017 às 20:14)




----------



## guimeixen (9 Jul 2017 às 21:54)

Boa noite,
Hoje já foi uma dia mais calmo, com alguma chuva e alguns trovões distantes de manhã. De tarde o sol ainda espreitou mas voltou a tapar com mais alguma chuva a partir do meio da tarde. Ainda houve bastante trovoada perto daqui mas não passo disso.

Deixo aqui dois vídeos com vários trovões da trovoada de ontem quando se estava a aproximar:


----------



## guimeixen (10 Jul 2017 às 16:58)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento chove bastante forte e com alguma trovoada.

Imagem radar atual:


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jul 2017 às 17:06)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Neste momento chove bastante forte e com alguma trovoada.
> 
> Imagem radar atual:


Que espectáculo! A Suíça deverá ser dos países europeus mais tempestuosos no verão. A minha tia, que se mudou há uns meses para Vevey (perto de Genebra), está farta de tantos dias de trovoada. Pudera! Estava habituada ao clima seco português. 
Aproveita bem!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Jul 2017 às 17:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que espectáculo! A Suíça deverá ser dos países europeus mais tempestuosos no verão. A minha tia, que se mudou há uns meses para Vevey (perto de Genebra), está farta de tantos dias de trovoada. Pudera! Estava habituada ao clima seco português.
> Aproveita bem!



Muito bom para meteoloucos. Muita neve no inverno, animação no Verão, para não falar nos inúmeros micro-climas. E claro paisagens fantásticas a acompanhar.  

Excelente seguimento de fora *guimeixen *


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jul 2017 às 17:25)

Já agora, deixo uma foto tirada ontem à noite, em Vevey:
Imaginem o susto! 
Em Agosto lá estarei, mal posso esperar.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2017 às 17:27)

*Aconteceu em Paris: Numa hora choveu o equivalente a três semanas de chuva*
*Durante uma hora choveu o equivalente a três semanas, em Paris, este domingo.*
O fim-de-semana em Paris terminou com chuva, mas desta vez, não foi uma chuva qualquer, foi o equivalente a três semanas de chuva seguida, em apenas uma hora.

De acordo com o instituto de meteorologia francês, a tempestade equivaleu a três semanas de chuva seguida, ou seja, como se tivesse chovido durante 27 dias.
A quantidade de água acumulada durante o período de uma hora foi o suficiente para causar inundações, encerrar um trecho da estrada francesa A6, e fechar 20 estações de metros.

De acordo com as autoridades francesas, os bombeiros receberem 1.700 ligações e realizaram 87 intervenções na região de Paris.

Foram registados 49 milímetros de chuva, o que equivale a um recorde no país, sendo que o último foi de 47.
Fonte: Jornal Económico


----------



## Toby (10 Jul 2017 às 17:44)

http://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/le-bourget/07150.html#highlight=16
http://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/orly-athis-mons/07149.html#highlight=16
http://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/paris-montsouris/07156.html#highlight=16
http://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/paris-20eme-porte-de-vincennes/000EW.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jul 2017 às 20:57)




----------



## Pek (10 Jul 2017 às 21:27)

Asistimos una vez más al espectáculo de la Sierra de Gúdar-Maestrazgo Beceite, una vez más el triángulo Teruel-Castellón-Tarragona vuelve a explotar incluso cuando nadie lo espera. Riesgo de tormentas hoy, nivel máximo amarillo en los Pirineos:






Luego actualizaron los de AEMET en Valencia

Pues bien:

54 mm recogidos en Fredes (Castellón) y granizo. Intensidades muy fuertes de precipitación:










El "bicho" visto desde Valencia:




https://twitter.com/Fernando_M_T


----------



## Pek (11 Jul 2017 às 11:25)

Cerca del aeropuerto de Viena:


----------



## guimeixen (11 Jul 2017 às 16:01)

Boa tarde,

Hoje já não estava à espera mas à pouco ainda houve alguma trovoada.
Fui filmar para ver se apanha algum raio e ainda consegui um. Ainda produziu um trovão forte.

Deixo aqui um frame do vídeo. Ia pôr também o vídeo só que o trovão ficou estragado com umas pessoas que passaram aqui a falar.



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

6 relâmpagos detetados nesta trovoada:


----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2017 às 18:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jul 2017 às 18:39)




----------



## Pek (11 Jul 2017 às 20:44)

Las tormentas de las últimas semanas han favorecido el buen aspecto que presenta actualmente la Tierra de Pinares de Soria y Burgos y el Sistema Ibérico Norte en general. En zonas bajas han caído uno 80 mm en los últimos días y más de 100 mm en áreas de montaña. Ejemplo de Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria):




















Autor: *Agustín Sandoval*. Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteoduruelo


----------



## Pek (11 Jul 2017 às 20:53)

Orion disse:


>



Va a ser un episodio absolutamente tremendo para la mitad sur ibérica similar a grandes olas de calor históricas en la zona. Veremos hasta dónde llegan los termómetros. De momento ya hay niveles de aviso rojos


----------



## Pek (11 Jul 2017 às 21:45)

Y ahora una recopilación para el disfrute con algunas de las numerosas supercélulas de estos días de julio (6, 7, etc) en la provincia de Toledo:

Supercélula de Ocaña




















https://twitter.com/josestormchaser/status/884382356576104454
https://twitter.com/josestormchaser/status/884359564656771072


Huerta de Valdecarábanos

Sur de Toledo


----------



## Pek (11 Jul 2017 às 21:46)

No se reproducían los siguientes enlaces en el comentario anterior de la supercélula de Ocaña:


Supercélula de Torrijos

y otra del sur de Toledo

Toledo, no las llanuras de Kansas


----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2017 às 22:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jul 2017 às 23:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


* Raging Italian Wildfires Force Evacuations Near Mount Vesuvius *

https://weather.com/news/weather/news/evacuations-as-italy-wildfires-burn-near-mount-vesuvius


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2017 às 14:40)




----------



## rozzo (12 Jul 2017 às 14:44)

Esse valor de Granada é já recorde absoluto de temperatura máxima parece-me, consultando o site da AEMET.
Pelas previsões há possibilidade de vários dias consecutivos acima do antigo recorde (43.1º)...
... E sendo que esse recorde data apenas de Setembro do ano passado.

Incrível mesmo a magnitude e frequência destes episódios tórridos na Península Ibérica nestes últimos anos!


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jul 2017 às 15:11)

rozzo disse:


> Esse valor de Granada é já recorde absoluto de temperatura máxima parece-me, consultando o site da AEMET.
> Pelas previsões há possibilidade de vários dias consecutivos acima do antigo recorde (43.1º)...
> ... E sendo que esse recorde data apenas de Setembro do ano passado.
> 
> Incrível mesmo a magnitude e frequência destes episódios tórridos na Península Ibérica nestes últimos anos!


Granada já bateu o record que era de 43.1º por agora já vai nos 44º e ainda pode subir mais, e amanhã promete ser um dia ainda mais quente.


----------



## Pek (12 Jul 2017 às 15:13)

Esta ola de calor promete arrojar valores estratosféricos, sin duda. A estas horas ya está así:






Fuente



Orion disse:


>





rozzo disse:


> Esse valor de Granada é já recorde absoluto de temperatura máxima parece-me, consultando o site da AEMET.
> Pelas previsões há possibilidade de vários dias consecutivos acima do antigo recorde (43.1º)...
> ... E sendo que esse recorde data apenas de Setembro do ano passado.



Sobre la estación de Granada Aeropuerto es importante añadir que los propios foreros de Meteored conocedores de la zona consideran que no ofrece valores fiables en las máximas estivales desde hace 4 o 5 años:






Estos foreros conocedores de la estación y la zona comentan que para que el observatorio del aeropuerto de Granada llegara a los 44 ºC reales, Sevilla y Córdoba tendrían que irse a los 48 ºC. Es decir, que esa estación no funciona bien, sobreestimando claramente las temperaturas máximas. En fin, una pena. Espero que lo solucionen pronto desde AEMET.


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2017 às 15:32)

16h locais:

Roda de Andalucia - 44.4º

Aeroporto de Granada - 44.1º

Aeroporto de Córdoba - 43.7º

...


----------



## Pek (12 Jul 2017 às 15:42)

Orion disse:


> 16h UTC:
> 
> Roda de Andalucia - 44.4º
> 
> ...



Roda: 45 ºC
Granada Aeropuerto 44,4 ºC


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2017 às 15:45)

Pek disse:


> Roda: 45 ºC









Não é para qualquer um


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jul 2017 às 15:51)

Orion disse:


> Não é para qualquer um


A região de Córdoba, Granada, Jaén e Sevilha está literalmente a arder no dia de hoje


----------



## Pek (12 Jul 2017 às 15:54)

Orion disse:


> Não é para qualquer um



 El próximo objetivo es ir a por las del Golfo Pérsico


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2017 às 15:56)

Sim, parece muito estranho uma estação a mais de 500m de altitude com valores tão elevados como outras estações a cotas bem mais baixas.


----------



## Pek (12 Jul 2017 às 16:04)

44,7 ºC Granada aeropuerto 

_Meanwhile _en estaciones muy cercanas de la Red Meteoclimatic (las dos últimas son costeras y sí están alejadas)...





Alguien se ha dejado el horno de las pizzas abierto junto a la garita del aeropuerto


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2017 às 16:11)

Orion disse:


> Não é para qualquer um


Como é que 6 milhões de pessoas aguentam este tipo de clima: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riyadh#Climate

Fogem todos no Verão?


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2017 às 16:18)

Pek disse:


> El próximo objetivo es ir a por las del Golfo Pérsico



E porque não? 


















Para os meteoloucos sai hoje mais barato ir para o sul de Espanha do que ir para o MO  E com mínimas mais baixas 

---



guisilva5000 disse:


> Como é que 6 milhões de pessoas aguentam este tipo de clima:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riyadh#Climate
> 
> Fogem todos no Verão?



Como a maioria nasceu e foi criada lá decerto estão habituados até certo ponto. No outono/inverno, onde vivo, vejo turistas nórdicos de calções e t-shirt. Pudera, o inverno daqui é o fim da primavera deles 

Felizmente para sauditas o petróleo é relativamente barato. Dá jeito na conta da luz.

Mas acho que a pergunta mais relevante é... como é que elas aguentam? A resposta será certamente indecente


----------



## Pek (12 Jul 2017 às 16:42)

Orion disse:


> E porque não?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Estaba pensando más en la llanura aluvial del Tigris y el Eúfrates y su desembocadura en el Golfo Pérsico. El infierno sobre la Tierra:






Aunque si dejan al observador del observatorio del Aeropuerto de Granada seguro que las alcanza aunque sea con un soplete (maçarico)


----------



## Pek (12 Jul 2017 às 16:47)

Pek disse:


> Aunque si dejan al observador del observatorio del Aeropuerto de Granada seguro que las alcanza aunque sea con un soplete (maçarico)



El encargado está en ello!   Aeropuerto de Granada AEMET: *45, 5 ºC 
*
Mañana bate el récord de España (47,2 ºC de Murcia) y que tiemblen Amareleja, Elefsina y Tatoi (48 ºC, Grecia) y Catenanuova (48,5 ºC, Italia)


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2017 às 16:50)

Pek disse:


> El encargado está en ello!   Aeropuerto de Granada AEMET: *45, 5 ºC *


RIP recorde da Grécia (45,4ºC)


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jul 2017 às 16:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> RIP recorde da Grécia (45,4ºC)


Record da Grécia não é 48 de Atenas?


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2017 às 16:56)




----------



## Pek (12 Jul 2017 às 16:57)

homem do mar disse:


> Record da Grécia não é 48 de Atenas?



Sí, 48 ºC en las localidades de Elefsina y de Tatoi. Pero no os preocupéis mañana Granada las batirá


----------



## Pek (12 Jul 2017 às 17:06)

Ahora más en serio, parece que las razones de estas máximas tan elevadas y los continuos récords en el aeropuerto de Granada se deben a un cambio en la localización de la estación (además de la propia desviación de los aparatos). Hasta hace pocos años se situaba en una zona ajardinada junto a la terminal del aeropuerto y ahora junto a las pistas (cabecera de pista más concretamente) y sobre tierra desnuda con todo lo que ello implica.

Sobre esto y lo de Iznajar que ha posteado @Orion se está hablando aquí, por si queréis echarle un ojo: https://foro.tiempo.com/registros-d...ion-calida-121314-julioacute17-t148369.0.html

Edito, Iznájar 46,8 ºC de máxima... Yo no digo nada...


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jul 2017 às 17:10)

Pek disse:


> Ahora más en serio, parece que las razones de estas máximas tan elevadas y los continuos récords en el aeropuerto de Granada se deben a un cambio en la localización de la estación (además de la propia desviación de los aparatos). Hasta hace pocos años se situaba en una zona ajardinada junto a la terminal del aeropuerto y ahora junto a las pistas (cabecera de pista más concretamente) y sobre tierra desnuda con todo lo que ello implica.
> 
> Sobre esto y lo de Iznajar que ha posteado @Orion se está hablando aquí, por si queréis echarle un ojo: https://foro.tiempo.com/registros-d...ion-calida-121314-julioacute17-t148369.0.html


Tem de se esperar para ver o que diz o aemet sobre essa temperatura e se a estação em causa está ou não com os valores fiáveis depois de ter mudado de sítio.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2017 às 17:11)

homem do mar disse:


> Record da Grécia não é 48 de Atenas?



Estava a falar do recorde de 2017


----------



## Pek (12 Jul 2017 às 17:15)

Y a ver mañana. Todos de cabeza a disfrutar los 15-17 ºC de Asturias y Cantabria. Hay sitio para todos! :


----------



## Pek (12 Jul 2017 às 17:26)

homem do mar disse:


> Tem de se esperar para ver o que diz o aemet sobre essa temperatura e se a estação em causa está ou não com os valores fiáveis depois de ter mudado de sítio.



Salvo circunstancia rara yo creo que sí le dará validez, porque esta situación no es nueva, es así desde 2012. En estos 5 años se han batido todos los récords del observatorio en lo referente a temperaturas máximas en junio, julio, agosto y septiembre. Y hasta ahora les han dado validez.

Evidentemente esta ola de calor está siendo histórica para la zona del Valle del Genil, pero incluso así esos datos del aeropuerto de Granada son extremadamente raros si se comparan con las estaciones de alrededor, que son bastantes. En fin, es lo que hay.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jul 2017 às 17:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Estava a falar do recorde de 2017


Pois também estava a achar estranho já agora sabes o local desse record de 2017?


----------



## Toby (12 Jul 2017 às 18:58)

Amanhã aquilo vai aquecer!


----------



## Pek (12 Jul 2017 às 19:35)

Finalmente el Aeropuerto de Granada ha alcanzado los *45,7 ºC* 











En la clasificación de máximas mundiales de hoy. Puesto 53. Mañana hay que superarlo!!


----------



## Pek (12 Jul 2017 às 19:53)

Con respecto al cambio de localización de la estación del aeropuerto de Granada (recordad, junto a las pistas y sobre tierra desnuda) unos datos que ha recopilado el forero *Vigorro*:

Suponiendo los 45,7 ºC de hoy tenemos:

- El aeropuerto de Sevilla, con datos desde hace 65 años, sólo tiene *DOS* registros superiores: los recientes 45,9 (11ago12) y los famosos 46,6 del 23jul95...

- El aeropuerto de Córdoba, con casi 60 años de datos, también sólo *DOS*: los 46,2 del 1ago03 y los igualmente famosos 46,6 del mitico 23jul95...

- Entre 1972 y 2012, es decir, en 40 años de datos, el aeropuerto de Granada sólo alcanzo los *42 ºC* (ojo, los 42) en *DOS* ocasiones: 10jul06 y 10ago12... y sólo los superó en *UNA* ocasión: 42,6 el 22jul95 (un dia antes de los antes mencionados 46'6 de Sevilla y Cordoba)... En total *3* registros iguales o superiores a 42 ºC

- Pues bien, en los veranos de 2014, 2015, 2016 y 2017, sólo en 4 veranos, se ha marcado *11 (ONCE) *registros iguales o superiores a 42 ºC, que seguramente serán 12 con el de mañana. De ellos *10 *superaron los 42 ºC y sólo uno lo igualó. Además se han superado 2 veces los 43 ºC y una vez los 45 ºC:

42,2 16jul14
42,7 17jul14
42,6 5jul15
42,8 6jul15
43,1 7jul15
42,2 8jul15
42'1 28jul15
42,7 5sep16
43,1 6sep16
42,0 3jul16
45,5 12jul17

Fuente

Creo que hay poco que añadir


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2017 às 20:23)

Abordo isto recorrentemente: A AEMET também comete erros crassos e, em parte, são excessivamente dinâmicos. Já foram retirados os avisos para hoje e estão à espera da madrugada para oficialmente instaurarem os novos.






Contudo, a torrada continua:






Os casos de Sevilha e de Córdoba, então, são uma barbaridade. Às 20h locais uma temperatura acima dos 40º e nenhum aviso. Até parece que é algo banal:






E ainda criticam o nosso IPMA 

---

Atualização:


----------



## Pek (12 Jul 2017 às 20:47)

Orion disse:


> Abordo isto recorrentemente: A AEMET também comete erros crassos e, em parte, são excessivamente dinâmicos. Já foram retirados os avisos para hoje e estão à espera da madrugada para oficialmente instaurarem os novos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así es. Hoy ha habido bastantes críticas por la distribución de los avisos de nivel rojo en los que no estaba el Valle del Genil:





Independientemente de que el dato del aeropuerto de Granada sea poco creíble en comparación a su serie, toda esa zona ha tenido unas máximas elevadísimas. No puedes vender a la opinión pública en twitter que se ha batido el récord absoluto de la estación y no llevar eso acompañado de un nivel de aviso rojo. Es de locos. ¿Cúanto haría falta para ese nivel? ¿50 ºC? Seamos serios señores de AEMET.

También puede ser que esa estimación de nivel naranja se haga con respecto a datos reales de la ciudad de Granada y su entorno (donde los casi 46 ºC son una utopía), pero en ese caso admitirías la invalidez del dato de aeropuerto. En todo caso que se decidan, pero ambas cosas (validez del aeropuerto y nivel de aviso naranja) no son compatibles y así se lo hemos recordado no pocos usuarios a la Agencia.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2017 às 21:29)

Que valores loucos. 
Amanhã podem ser mais altos?


----------



## homem do mar (12 Jul 2017 às 21:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que valores loucos.
> Amanhã podem ser mais altos?


Sim amanha ainda vai subir mais, vai haver locais a chegar aos 46 como Córdoba por exemplo.


----------



## Pek (12 Jul 2017 às 21:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que valores loucos.
> Amanhã podem ser mais altos?



Sí, sobre todo en el Valle del Guadalquivir y del Guadiana extremeño


----------



## Pek (12 Jul 2017 às 21:43)

Datos del Valle del Genil hoy. Un infierno. Granada se sitúa en la esquina inferior derecha. Véanse los 45,5 ºC del Aeropuerto (45,7 ºC finalmente) con respecto al resto de estaciones de la ciudad y su entorno:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/Vigorro


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2017 às 22:47)

Amanhã no sul de Espanha


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 00:09)

Primera vez que veo esto. El aviso más alto que yo recuerde dado por AEMET: 46 °C en la Campiña de Córdoba y el Valle del Genil


----------



## Toby (13 Jul 2017 às 08:23)

Pek disse:


> Finalmente el Aeropuerto de Granada ha alcanzado los *45,7 ºC*
> 
> En la clasificación de máximas mundiales de hoy. Puesto 53. Mañana hay que superarlo!!



GENIAL!!   Link?... merci


----------



## Toby (13 Jul 2017 às 08:42)

A supervisionar hoje, ontem 46,8°! 
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/iznmeteo/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 10:24)

Esta estação em Espanha, sobe a ritmo de TGV. *38,1ºC* actuais em El Molino região de Múrcia. Relembro que são 11h24m locais.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/iznmeteo/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 10:30)

Toby disse:


> GENIAL!!   Link?... merci



https://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsyn...100&ano=2017&mes=07&day=12&hora=18&Enviar=Ver

Para hacer distintas clasificaciones el enlace raíz es éste: https://www.ogimet.com/ranking.phtml

Importante: el número de estaciones disponibles varía según zonas y países. De España, por ejemplo, el elenco queda limitado a un número reducido de estaciones principales.


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 10:37)

Toby disse:


> A supervisionar hoje, ontem 46,8°!
> http://www.weatherlink.com/user/iznmeteo/index.php?view=summary&headers=1





criz0r disse:


> Esta estação em Espanha, sobe a ritmo de TGV. *38,1ºC* actuais em El Molino região de Múrcia. Relembro que são 11h24m locais.
> 
> http://www.weatherlink.com/user/iznmeteo/index.php?view=summary&headers=1



Es una estación en Iznájar (Córdoba) muy cerca del embalse de la misma localidad. Se desconoce su fiabilidad. Se está hablando de ello aquí: https://foro.tiempo.com/registros-d...ion-calida-121314-julioacute17-t148369.0.html


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2017 às 10:55)

Essa estação de El Molino segue agora já com 40.3 ºc , valor brutal para a hora, mesmo sendo lá uma hora mais tarde 






http://www.weatherlink.com/user/iznmeteo/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 11:11)

Acaban de salir los datos de la base áerea de Granada-Armilla, observatorio que iba casi exacto con el aeropuerto de Granada hasta el año 2013 , y el valor de ayer es de *42,6 ºC *(3 ºC menos que el aeropuerto).

Localización. Rojo: aeropuerto de Granada, verde: base aérea de Granada-Armilla:





Ambas estaciones iban casi exactas hasta el verano de 2012. Máximas por encima de los 41 ºC medidas en ambas estaciones hasta 2012 (los colores indican el mismo día). Hablamos de una comparación de series de más de 40 años: 





Autor: *Vigorro.* Fuente 

Pues bien, a partir de ese verano de 2012 la estación del aeropuerto se volvió "loca" y empezó a marcar insistentemente 3 ºC de más en sus máximas absolutas estivales. Ayer Aeropuerto de Granada 45,7 ºC y Base Aérea de Granada 42,6 ºC. Lo siento pero eso no hay quien se lo crea, ya sea por el tipo de garita (en caso de cambio), la cercanía a las pistas, la tierra desnuda o lo que sea los datos del aeropuerto de Granada desde 2013 no cuadran con la serie de esa estación entre 1972 y 2012. Así que para mí se trata de una estación no fiable y desajustada con respecto a su serie histórica. Una pena porque rompe una serie histórica climática de más de 40 años


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 11:20)

Mínimas destacadas 





Autor: *Vigorro. *Fuente


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 11:34)

Atención hoy a Montoro (Córdoba), ayer máxima de 45,6 ºC con +28,6 ºC a 850 hPa a las 15 UTC, hoy está previsto que les entre la +30 holgadamente a esas horas. Gran probabilidad de que roce los 47 ºC!!

Pequeño cuadro con la evolución de las temperaturas a 850 hPa entre ayer y hoy:

T850 15UTC...........Hoy.....Ayer.....Diferencia
Montoro..................30,2....28,6..........+1,6
Córdoba..................30.......28,9.........+1,1
Andújar...................30,6.....28,9.........+1,7
Granada ciudad......31.......31,3.........-0,3
Sevilla.....................29,2.....28,9.........+0,3

Autor* Colareis*. Fuente


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 11:40)

Hoje em Espanha, está engraçado, haverá locais com 47ºc e outros com 17ºc á mesma hora, que diferença abismal:


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 12:15)

Davidmpb disse:


> Hoje em Espanha, está engraçado, haverá locais com 47ºc e outros com 17ºc á mesma hora, que diferença abismal:



El continente en miniatura...

En detalle. Zonas con 14-15 ºC de máxima vs áreas con 47 ºC:









Habrá que pedir el asilo térmico en Asturias y Cantabria  Maravillosa diversidad, sin duda


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 12:20)

*44,8ºC *em El Molino com 5% de humidade relativa! Desconheço completamente a localização e fiabilidade desta estação, mas a ser verdade é impressionante. Mais 4 horas de Sol intenso pela frente.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jul 2017 às 12:26)

criz0r disse:


> *44,8ºC *em El Molino com 5% de humidade relativa! Desconheço completamente a localização e fiabilidade desta estação, mas a ser verdade é impressionante. Mais 4 horas de Sol intenso pela frente.



Será que hoje espanha quebra o recorde da amareleja de 47,4ºC .


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 12:49)

Corte vertical Gijón-Valle del Tajo (Comunidad de Madrid):






Oeste de Cantabria-Valladolid


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 12:53)

Deixo aqui algumas estações Espanholas, que contam já com valores impressionantes a esta hora. (Desconheço as características da instalação bem como da localização).

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IJTORRED2#history

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IANDALUS9#history

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPEAFLOR3


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 13:26)

Aeropuerto de Córdoba 43,7 ºC a las 13:30. +3,6 ºC respecto a ayer a estas horas. A ritmo de récord!


_Meanwhile_ en Gijón (Asturias)... 16 ºC


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 13:53)

45,1 ºC Córdoba a las 14:30 

Del aeropuerto de Granada ya no hago ni caso. No me lo puedo tomar en serio. En la vida Granada ha podido estar a la par de Córdoba en máximas absolutas, jamás de los jamases.


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2017 às 14:02)

Pek disse:


> 45,1 ºC Córdoba a las 14:30
> 
> Del aeropuerto de Granada ya no hago ni caso. No me lo puedo tomar en serio. En la vida Granada ha podido estar a la par de Córdoba en máximas absolutas, jamás de los jamases.


Já faltou mais para chegar aos 46.6 record de Córdoba


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 14:31)

Córdoba *46,1 ºC* a las 15:00.


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 14:32)

@Pek  onde está a ver esse registo? Gostava de acompanhar também essa provável queda de recorde.


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2017 às 14:33)

criz0r disse:


> @Pek  onde está a ver esse registo? Gostava de acompanhar também essa provável queda de recorde.


http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&w=1&datos=img&f=tmax 
podes ver aqui.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2017 às 14:33)

homem do mar disse:


> Pois também estava a achar estranho já agora sabes o local desse record de 2017?


Atenas



Pek disse:


> Córdoba *46,1 ºC* a las 15:00.


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 14:40)

homem do mar disse:


> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&w=1&datos=img&f=tmax
> podes ver aqui.



Obrigado @homem do mar . Ainda agora estive a ver este mapa e estava nos 44ºC, por isso é que questionei. Impressionante a subida acentuada em tão pouco tempo.


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 14:41)

criz0r disse:


> @Pek  onde está a ver esse registo? Gostava de acompanhar também essa provável queda de recorde.



Puedes seguirlo en el enlace que ha puesto @homem do mar  o aquí http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=and&l=5402&w=1&datos=det&f=tmax

Atención que el synop de las 15 horas da *46,3 ºC *en Córdoba. Segundo registro de su historia y a sólo 0,3 ºC del récord!


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 14:47)

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/iznmeteo/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

*46,4ºC *com 5% de h.r. 

É preciso ter arcaboiço para aguentar isto .


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 14:52)

criz0r disse:


> http://www.weatherlink.com/user/iznmeteo/index.php?view=summary&headers=1
> 
> *46,4ºC *com 5% de h.r.
> 
> É preciso ter arcaboiço para aguentar isto .


Acabou agora mesmo de atualizar:
*46,8ºC* !


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2017 às 15:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> Acabou agora mesmo de atualizar:
> *46,8ºC* !


O meu coração meteolouco não aguenta...


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 15:03)

Córdoba *46,8 ºC* a las 13:40 UTC. Nuevo récord absoluto!!


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 15:05)




----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2017 às 15:09)

Agora é a luta para ultrapassar o recorde português, it's on!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jul 2017 às 15:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Agora é a luta para ultrapassar o recorde português, it's on!



Que o nosso recorde português resista !


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 15:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Agora é a luta para ultrapassar o recorde português, it's on!



Creo que Córdoba aún se guarda casi 1 grado más. 47,5 ºC son posibles.
Ojo también a Montoro que suele ser tardío. Hoy a las 15:00 daba 44,8 ºC (+2,5 ºC con respecto a ayer) y ayer se fue a los 45,6 ºC. No le perdamos de vista


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2017 às 15:26)

Cordoba,ultimo registo: *46,3ºC* 15:30
Algo me diz que já fomos. lol


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jul 2017 às 15:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cordoba,ultimo registo: *46,3ºC* 15:30
> Algo me diz que já fomos. lol



Ainda há esperança !


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 15:31)

Córdoba, *46,9 ºC* a las 13:50 UTC. A tan sólo 0,3 ºC del récord de España (47,2 ºC en Murcia)


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 15:37)

Força Córdoba! estou a torcer por vós...


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2017 às 15:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cordoba,ultimo registo: *46,3ºC* 15:30
> Algo me diz que já fomos. lol



Talvez sim talvez não. O último aumento foi mais suave (quase estagnou). Mas vai ser bastante próximo.



Pek disse:


> Córdoba, *46,9 ºC* a las 13:50 UTC. A tan sólo 0,3 ºC del récord de España (47,2 ºC en Murcia)



Onde está isso? Há tanto local possível para se ter acesso aos registos que se torna confuso.


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 15:43)

Orion disse:


> Onde está isso? Há tanto local possível para se ter acesso aos registos que se torna confuso.



Un conocido de otro foro que tiene contacto directo y constante con la EMA del Aeropuerto de Córdoba  Tenemos las mejores fuentes en Meteopt!

La prueba:


----------



## Toby (13 Jul 2017 às 15:45)

não assim rapidamente, o meu dicionário não segue o ritmo.... 

F5 - > PAUSE


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2017 às 15:48)

Toby disse:


> não assim rapidamente, o meu dicionário não segue o ritmo....
> 
> F5 - > PAUSE



F5  _Refresh _para ver se a temperatura subiu e bateu algum recorde


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 15:55)

Bem, está a demorar a actualizar...


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 16:04)

De momento "nuestro infiltrado" en AEMET no informa de novedades sobre la EMA del aeropuerto de Córdoba. Nos ponemos nerviosos


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2017 às 16:11)

Pek disse:


> De momento "nuestro infiltrado" en AEMET no informa de novedades sobre la EMA del aeropuerto de Córdoba. Nos ponemos nerviosos



Agora percebo o contributo brutal que dás a este espaço,grandes fontes.
Obrigado uma vez mais!

Cumprimentos


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2017 às 16:11)

Pek disse:


> De momento "nuestro infiltrado" en AEMET no informa de novedades sobre la EMA del aeropuerto de Córdoba. Nos ponemos nerviosos


Porque é que não temos um infiltrado no IPMA


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 16:11)

Surgem as primeiras "Torres" na região, e já com actividade eléctrica:


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 16:56)

De aquí procede la masa de aire que hay en la vertical de Córdoba ahora mismo:






https://twitter.com/Las_Quimbambas


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2017 às 17:06)

46.8º em Córdoba às 17h locais A subida da temperatura ficou mais lenta. O dia tinha que ser mais longo


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 17:10)

@Orion a estação regista essa temperatura desde as 16h42m locais. Ou literalmente fritou ou então estagnou e ficou-se por ali.


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2017 às 17:12)

criz0r disse:


> @Orion a estação regista essa temperatura desde as 16h42m locais. Ou literalmente fritou ou então estagnou e ficou-se por ali.








Culpa do vento certamente.


----------



## rozzo (13 Jul 2017 às 17:16)

Pek, os valores de Madrid são também recordes absolutos?


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 17:20)

Não sabemos se será fidedigno ou não, (duas Netatmo) mas lá que é engraçado é:

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IELBOSQU2

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISAUCEDI2


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 17:21)

rozzo disse:


> Pek, os valores de Madrid são também recordes absolutos?



Madrid Retiro (serie de casi 100 años, 1920) ha batido su récord absoluto para julio y está a 0,4 ºC de batir su récord absoluto anual.


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 17:24)

Ciudad Real ha batido su récord absoluto histórico en la estación nueva (desde 1970): 43,7 ºC


----------



## rozzo (13 Jul 2017 às 17:26)

Vai ser interessante verificar amanhã no site da Aemet a tabela de valores extremos superados de véspera.


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 17:27)

Córdoba baja a 46,3 ºC en su último synop : AAXX 13164 08410 46/// /2612 10463 20073 30022 40120 56015

Velocidad del viento 12 nudos (22,2 km/h)


----------



## Toby (13 Jul 2017 às 17:29)

criz0r disse:


> Não sabemos se será fidedigno ou não, (duas Netatmo) mas lá que é engraçado é:
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IELBOSQU2
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISAUCEDI2



Se as sondas de T° estiverem na caixa de origem - > +2° (+/-). 
Se montados num abrigo ventilado (ex: os 7714) valores são próximos dos VP2 (+/- 0, 4°).


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 17:37)

Echo de menos a Montoro (Córdoba). Tenía mucha confianza en esa estación. A las 15 horas estaba en 44,8 ºC, mientras que Andújar (Jaén) tenía 43,7 ºC. Andújar ha dado un máximo hasta el momento de 45,5 ºC, Montoro ha tenido que estar en el entorno de los 47 ºC. Esperemos que vuelva a estar _online_ en breve y, sobre todo, que no se pierdan datos.


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2017 às 17:45)

Pek disse:


> Córdoba baja a 46,3 ºC en su último synop : AAXX 13164 08410 46/// /2612 10463 20073 30022 40120 56015
> 
> Velocidad del viento 12 nudos (22,2 km/h)



O vento continua a aumentar. O pico da temperatura já deve ter sido atingido


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jul 2017 às 17:53)

Orion disse:


> O vento continua a aumentar. O pico da temperatura já deve ter sido atingido



Pode ser que o recorde português tenha resistido !


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 18:01)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Pode ser que o recorde português tenha resistido !



Sí, yo creo que Amareleja va a aguantar su récord ibérico! Queda por saber Montoro, pero no creo que haya superado los 47 ºC


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 18:03)

Por cierto, en el aeropuerto de Badajoz récord histórico absoluto también: *45,3 ºC*, superando los 44,8 ºC de agosto de 2003


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 18:15)

Gráfica del Aeropuerto de Córdoba que confirma los 46,9 ºC que antes os decía y, muy probablemente los 47 ºC:







Supongo que mañana AEMET le dará los 47,0 ºC oficiales


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2017 às 19:38)

Montoro nos 47.3


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2017 às 19:46)

Daqui a uns 15 minutos, às 21h locais, a AEMET retirará todos os avisos vigentes, sendo que isto já aconteceu com a maioria. E aí voltamos ao cenário de ontem.

Às 20h locais o aeroporto de Granada tinha 41.7º. Qual é a cor do aviso? Verde, claro, já que _no pasa nada_.

Madre Mia


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2017 às 19:51)

homem do mar disse:


> Montoro nos 47.3



wow, vi agora tambem no site.


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 19:53)

Montoro (Córdoba) *47,3 ºC * Nuevo récord absoluto de España! Ya os dije que confiaba mucho en ella y no me equivocaba! Era claramente el caballo ganador y una estación que marca máximos tardíos con respecto al aeropuerto de Córdoba


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jul 2017 às 19:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> wow, vi agora tambem no site.


Penso que o record da Amareleja cairá amanhã quando se souber o valor das máxima em Espanha.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2017 às 20:00)

homem do mar disse:


> Penso que o record da Amareleja cairá amanhã quando se souber o valor das máxima em Espanha.



Salvo erro na rede Aemet é diferente do IPMA, temos acesso já as máximas finais, penso eu.
Correcto @Pek ?


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 20:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Salvo erro na rede Aemet é diferente do IPMA, temos acesso já as máximas finais, penso eu.
> Correcto @Pek ?



Muchas veces sí, pero en ocasiones con registros especiales se revisan. En el caso de Montoro, salvo sorpresa, creo que quedará cerrado en los 47,3 ºC. Es una estación que ha estado "offline" mucho rato a lo largo del día de hoy y cuando han ofrecido el dato es porque ya lo habrán revisado.

Córdoba creo que finalmente se quedará en los 46,9 ºC y no la subirán a 47,0 ºC.

Salvo sorpresa monumental Amareleja conservará su récord


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2017 às 21:23)

Wow, que grande recorde! E quase igualou o de Portugal, sempre de mãos dadas com os hermanos xD


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2017 às 21:34)

Controvérsia


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2017 às 22:04)

Orion disse:


> Controvérsia



Sí, ese es un registro conocido (como otros del estilo) y es una discusión recurrente, pero AEMET los considera muy dudosos. Te copio lo que dice AEMET sobre este tema:

"*Temperaturas más altas* 
 Ateniéndonos a los datos registrados a partir del año 1900, y teniendo en cuenta que tanto la instrumentación como las características de los emplazamientos de observación se estandarizaron durante las tres primeras décadas del siglo pasado, podemos decir que el valor más alto de temperatura medido en las capitales de provincia es 47.2ºC, registrado en Murcia (Alfonso X) el 4 de julio de 1994, seguido por 46.6 ºC registrado en los Aeropuertos de Córdoba y Sevilla el 23 de julio de 1995. 

 El cuadro siguiente presenta los récords de temperaturas máximas superiores a 45.0 ºC, registradas en estaciones principales, que suelen corresponder a las capitales de provincia o en localidades importantes: 






Sin embargo si se considera la totalidad de estaciones climatológicas donde se hacen o se han hecho observaciones de temperatura, el valor extremo de Murcia es superado en algunas de ellas, pero *estos datos son muy dudosos*. 

 Si además se incluyen en el estudio los datos registrados en el siglo XIX, aparecen valores de temperaturas muy por encima de los 47,2 ºC de Murcia . Pero *también se duda de su validez *pues se desconocen las condiciones en que se hacían las medidas."

http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/divulgacion/resumen_efemerides/Resumen_extremos.pdf

Vamos, que AEMET únicamente consideraba oficial el récord de Murcia de 47,2 ºC, el resto no. Y hoy lo ha superado Montoro  

Por cierto, que el valor de Murcia estaba en revisión porque la estación se encontraba en una azotea y eso no lo valida la OMM, así que los registros oficiales no dudosos más altos que había eran los de Córdoba y Sevilla de 46,6 ºC.

Estación de Murcia-Alfonso X, la de los 47,2 ºC del 94:






Registro:





AEMET lo tenía en revisión y seguramente lo iban a acabar eliminando:





Como seguramente hubieran tenido que acabar eliminando esos 47,2 ºC de Murcia hoy Montoro les ha hecho un favor con los 47,3 ºC


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 22:33)

Ora, podemos então concluir que várias localidades da vizinha Espanha ultrapassaram os 46ºC. É de facto impressionante, por 0,1ºC não igualaram a nossa Amareleja.

Nada me tira da cabeça, que nos locais mais abrigados do Interior Espanhol sem possibilidade de registos, a temperatura poderá ter roçado os 50ºC.


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2017 às 23:20)




----------



## Pek (14 Jul 2017 às 00:34)

Por poner el contrapunto a tanto calor aquí van las temperaturas de hoy en las horas centrales del día en Oviedo, capital de Asturias:






Máxima de 18,2 ºC en el día de hoy. Una gloria. Más de un habitante de Córdoba se iba para allá ahora mismo


----------



## Pek (14 Jul 2017 às 01:10)

Córdoba codeándose con los grandes


----------



## Pek (14 Jul 2017 às 09:43)

Seis imágenes para el recuerdo:

- Gráfica histórica de ayer en Montoro (Córdoba) y sus datos: T. MÁX.: *47,3 ºC* (17:10); T. MÍN.: *20,2 ºC* (07:30); AMP. TÉRM.: *27,1 ºC*


Día 13 de julio de 2017 completo:







Temperatura y punto de rocío entre las 05Z del día 13 y las 05Z del día 14 de julio de 2017:







- Mapa de la España peninsular y Baleares con las temperaturas máximas del día 13 de julio de 2017. El continente en miniatura, temperaturas máximas de 47,3 ºC en Montoro vs los 10-12 ºC del oeste de Asturias *fuera de la alta montaña*. Más de 35 ºC de diferencia en las máximas 







- Listado oficial de las temperaturas máximas de España en el día 13 de julio de 2017:






- Mapa con la representación gráfica de los valores de temperatura superiores o iguales a 40 ºC registrados en España (Red AEMET) el 13 de julio de 2017. En blanco las temperaturas máximas superiores a 45 ºC:





Fuente: AEMET

- Mapa con la representación gráfica de los valores mínimos de temperatura superiores o iguales a 25 ºC (color azul) registrados en España (Red AEMET) el 14 de julio de 2017. Destacan los* 30,8 ºC *de Válor (Granada) en las Alpujarras (comarca al sur de Sierra Nevada):





Fuente: AEMET

Episodio histórico. Un saludo y feliz día


----------



## Toby (14 Jul 2017 às 10:15)

Pek disse:


> Episodio histórico. Un saludo y feliz día





Obrigado para todas as informações muito interessantes.
Tomei a liberdade de tornar a copiar certas informações para os franceses.

Bom dia mister encyclopédie


----------



## criz0r (14 Jul 2017 às 10:54)

Várias estações do Interior de Espanha, ás 11h com valores superiores a 36ºC. O dia de hoje parece ter potencial para recordes, vamos ver..


----------



## Pek (14 Jul 2017 às 14:58)

Toby disse:


> Obrigado para todas as informações muito interessantes.
> Tomei a liberdade de tornar a copiar certas informações para os franceses.
> 
> Bom dia mister encyclopédie



 Muchas gracias, pero no es para tanto! 

En cuanto a la información, puedes coger sin problemas los datos, publicaciones y gráficos que te puedan ser de utilidad.  

En otro orden de cosas, hoy tendré muchos problemas para realizar el seguimiento meteorológico. Me han dilatado las pupilas para un tratamiento oftalmológico y no veo prácticamente nada (ahora estoy escribiendo con un tamaño de la web y la pantalla del 300% ). Espero que esta noche se me pasen los efectos y pueda volver a participar con normalidad.

Un saludo


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2017 às 15:52)




----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2017 às 00:03)




----------



## Pek (15 Jul 2017 às 00:30)

Orion disse:


>



Todos esos datos son bastante conocidos por numerosos aficionados españoles a la meteorología pero, francamente, muchos de ellos son muy dudosos y alguno casi imposible. Y faltan muchas más, los 49,8 ºC de la Iglesia de la Anunciación en Sevilla  del 11 de julio de 1873, los 47,8 ºC de Murcia "Instituto" del 29 de julio de 1876, etc. Luego busco un word recopilatorio que tengo en el ordenador y que hice hace tiempo. A ver si hay suerte y lo encuentro. En todo caso AEMET engloba todos ellos de la siguiente manera:

"Si se considera la totalidad de estaciones climatológicas donde se hacen o se han hecho observaciones de temperatura, el valor extremo de Murcia es superado en algunas de ellas, pero *estos datos son muy dudosos*.

Si además se incluyen en el estudio los datos registrados en el siglo XIX, aparecen valores de temperaturas muy por encima de los 47,2 ºC de Murcia . Pero *también se duda de su validez *pues se desconocen las condiciones en que se hacían las medidas."

http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/divulgacion/resumen_efemerides/Resumen_extremos.pdf

Y cuidado, que a raíz de los valores de ayer de Montoro y Córdoba se ha liado una discusión tremenda y ahora han "retirado" el dato de Murcia de 1994. Se han precipitado los acontecimientos 

Es un tema largo, pero si tenéis un rato os lo puedo explicar con detalle 

Lo que sí os puedo anticipar es que lo que está sucediendo en estas horas es una auténtica chapuza casi improvisada (trabalho malfeito). Así no se hacen las cosas. Según mi punto de vista falta de seriedad y profesionalidad (y no sólo de AEMET).

Y, por cierto, hablamos sólo de la Red de AEMET, pero hay muchas más redes en España... El lío que hay formado es espectacular y las redes sociales han contribuido enormemente a ello. Aunque si esto finalmente ayuda a que se tomen en serio los datos y la información bien está.


----------



## Pek (15 Jul 2017 às 02:46)

@Orion, tras un rato buscando he encontrado el archivo _word_ que tenía en el ordenador!
Pongo a continuación algunos "récords" más que no figuran en el listado del tweet del Laboratorio de Climatología de la Universidad de Alicante y que tengo yo apuntados. Todos ellos con valores superiores a los 47,3 ºC de ayer en Montoro:

Sevilla "Universidad-Ig. Anunciación" (Sevilla):........ 51,0 ºC el 30 de julio de 1876
Sevilla "Universidad-Ig. Anunciación" (Sevilla):........ 50,0 ºC el 4 de agosto de 1881
Sevilla "Universidad-Ig. Anunciación" (Sevilla):........ 50,0 ºC el ? de agosto de 1908
Sevilla "Universidad-Ig. Anunciación" (Sevilla):........ 49,8 ºC  el 11 de julio de 1873
Moratalla (Murcia):...................................................... 49,0 ºC, el 16 de julio de 1978
Isla Menor (Sevilla):..................................................... 49, 0 ºC, fecha indeterminada entre el 26 de julio y el 2 de agosto de 1958
Cazalla (Sevilla):........................................................... 48,8 ºC el 30 de agosto de 1926
El Granado (Huelva):................................................... 48,0 ºC el 1 de agosto de 2003
Gádor (Almería):.......................................................... 48,0 ºC el 17/18 de julio de 1978
Canjáyar (Almería):..................................................... 48,0 ºC el 19 de julio de 1967
Villamanrique de la Condesa (Sevilla):..................... 48,0 ºC el 20 de julio de 1967
Cabezas Rubias (Huelva):........................................... 48,0 ºC el 22 de julio de 1967
Manzanares (Ciudad Real):........................................ 48,0 ºC, fecha indeterminada entre el 26 de julio y el 2 de agosto de 1958
Pantano Salado (Sevilla):............................................ 47,8 ºC el 20 de julio de 1967
Murcia "Instituto" (Murcia):....................................... 47,8 ºC el 29 de julio de 1876
Aranjuez (Madrid):...................................................... 47,5 ºC el 19 de julio de 1967

Fuentes: ICM-SME (Instituto Central Meteorológico-Servicio Meteorológico Español), SMN (Servicio Meteorológico Nacional), INM (Instituto Nacional de Meteorología), Capel Molina y Díaz Álvarez.

NOTAS:
- ICM-SME, SMN e INM son nomenclaturas antiguas de la actual AEMET.
- No se han considerado estaciones no pertenecientes a la Red de AEMET (o de la antigua AEMET).

Un saludo


----------



## belem (15 Jul 2017 às 13:18)

Então o recorde oficial de Espanha, é de 47,3ºc?


----------



## Pek (15 Jul 2017 às 14:15)

belem disse:


> Então o recorde oficial de Espanha, é de 47,3ºc?



Inicialmente AEMET dijo eso exactamente:


Vídeo oficial: http://www.aemet.es/es/documentos_d/eltiempo/prediccion/videos/201707140822_videoeltiempoAEMET.mp4

A partir del minuto 0:22 el funcionario de AEMET dice literalmente lo siguiente:

"Con esos 47,3 ºC, por ejemplo, que se alcanzaron en Montoro, en Córdoba, en la jornada de ayer y que suponen un *nuevo récord de temperatura máxima absoluta registrada nunca en nuestro país*"

Por lo tanto los 47,3 ºC eran aparentemente récord oficial de España en ese momento.


Pero luego se precipitaron los acontecimientos (forzados por la locura de las redes sociales y por la chapuza, el descontrol y falta de claridad existentes) y pasó lo siguiente (lo pongo en guiones para que sea más sencillo de entender):


Se revisaron los 47,2 ºC de Murcia "Alfonso X" de 1994 (hasta entonces récord absoluto oficial: http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/divulgacion/resumen_efemerides/Resumen_extremos.pdf ) y se retiraron del listado de récords oficiales con la excusa de pertenecer a la Red Secundaria de AEMET. La realidad es que además estaban medidos en condiciones no aceptadas por la OMM como os comenté hace un par de días.
Automáticamente los 46,6 ºC de Sevilla y Córdoba (ambas de la Red Principal) de 1995 pasaban a convertirse en el récord oficial hasta la aceptación de los registros del día 13 de julio de 2017.
Se revisaron los registros del día 13 de julio de 2017 y se aceptaron como *nuevo récord oficial de la Red de Estaciones Principales de AEMET los 46,9 ºC de Córdoba "Aeropuerto*". Los 47,3 ºC de Montoro no fueron proclamados como récord por no pertenecer a la Red Principal, no porque fueran "malos", todo ello pese a haberlo proclamado a bombo y platillo en el vídeo que he puesto más arriba.
No han sido capaces de hacer esto en 23 años y lo hicieron todo en el mismo día 

RESUMEN: Los 46,9 ºC suponen el récord oficial de la Red Principal de AEMET, pero no la mayor temperatura registrada en España en el global de la Red AEMET en condiciones aceptables y fiables.

Luego sigo que hay más  Os hablaré de las distintas redes de AEMET, la fiabilidad de los datos antiguos, el Banco Nacional de Datos Climatológicos y la importancia de lo que registra, etc.


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2017 às 15:15)

Spain baked in a record-breaking heatwave on Thursday which was blamed for the death of a road crew worker and is suspected of leaving another man in critical condition.

The 54-year-old male victim died of suspected heatstroke late Wednesday while laying asphalt near the town of Moron de la Frontera in the southwestern province of Seville, emergency services said.

Temperatures reached 43 degrees Celsius (109 Fahrenheit) in Moron de la Frontera on Wednesday. Spain's largest union said it was investigating how long the man had been working and if the crew had taken special precautions because of the heat.

A 50-year-old man is also critical in hospital after suffering heatstroke on Thursday while replacing pipes in Cabeza del Buey, a town in the southwestern province of Badajoz, local media reported.

PHYS


----------



## Pek (15 Jul 2017 às 19:02)

Como siempre Teruel y la zona limítrofe con Castellón... Es realmente INCREÍBLE

*Ontem:*

Inicio





Rayos al inicio:





Va cogiendo fuerza:






Afecta al interior de Castellón:






*Hoje:*































No todo el mundo lo sabe valorar igual, mirad lo que dice este usuario de twitter:







Para unos un paraíso meteorológico, para otros un asco de ciudad llena de tormentas que te arruinan la vida. Unos pensando en irse a vivir allí para difrutar de la meteo en su máxima expresión y otros queriendo marcharse de aquel "nido de cuervos"  El ser humano es fantástico.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jul 2017 às 09:48)

Aviso vermelho hoje para Atenas...


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jul 2017 às 14:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aviso vermelho hoje para Atenas...


De precipitação, parece que aquilo vai cair com força, espero que não faça muitos estragos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2017 às 20:37)

Chuva no norte de Espanha.

O granizo a cair no chão, pelo som até parece tiros.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jul 2017 às 22:38)

*Tempestade de granizo provoca danos e mata animais em Espanha*

*Bolas de gelo de grandes dimensões provocaram a morte de ovelhas.*






© Youtube


Algumas regiões no norte de Espanha foram na última semana atingidas por uma forte tempestade de granizo.


Segundo as imagens divulgadas na imprensa espanhola e britânica, pedras de gelo do tamanho de bolas de golfe provocaram a morte de ovelhas que pastavam nos campos.

A tempestade provocou ainda danos materiais, especialmente em carros cujos para-brisas ficaram partidos. 

Já no início do mês, nos municípios de Almazan, e Girona, as ruas ficaram inundadas.
https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mu...email&utm_source=gekko&utm_campaign=afternoon


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2017 às 16:27)

*Imagens impressionantes de tempestade de raios em Inglaterra   *https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mu...email&utm_source=gekko&utm_campaign=afternoon


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2017 às 16:50)




----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2017 às 16:22)




----------



## Pek (20 Jul 2017 às 20:52)

Orion disse:


>



Hay récords españoles superiores a esos, incluso de la Red AEMET. En la primera línea el récord del mundo. En negrita subrayado el récord de España (actualizado a fecha de octubre de 2014). A la derecha las intensidades de precipitación. Faltan datos pero es una buena aproximación. Pongo 3 registros en cada apartado o, de no salir entre los tres primeros puestos, el listado de registros hasta el de AEMET que figura en el listado de AEMETblog:

*1 minuto: *RM: 38,1 mm Barot, Guadalupe 1970
*10,2 mm Montserrat, Valencia, 10-10-2008* Davis Vantage Pro INT=601,2mm/h con 3,2mm en 12 segundos (960mm/hora). Intensidad máxima estimada 2082,6mm/h en 5 segundos.
9,8 mm Xirivella, Valencia, 18-05-2008 Davis Vantage Pro INT=588mm/h              
7,2 mm Barcelona-Fabra INT=432mm/h


*5 minutos: *RM: 63 mm Panamá 1911
*39,1 mm Barcelona-AGBAR-Tibidabo 09-10-2001* INT=462,9mm/h.
Intensidad máxima estimada 3585,6mm/h en 5 segundos.
29,6 mm Manuel SAIH 1-08-1993 INT=355,2mm/h
25,8 mm Vivel del Río Martín SAIH 11-09-2006


*10 minutos: 
51,5 mm Barcelona-AGBAR-Tibidabo 09-10-2001 *INT=309,0mm/h
Intensidad máxima estimada 3384.9mm/h en 5 segundos.
49,8 mm Manuel SAIH 1-08-1993 INT=299,8mm/h
46,0 mm Benicarló, Centro, Castellón, 18-10-2008 Davis Vantage Pro INT=276,0mm/h
42,6 mm Vivel del Río Martín SAIH 11-09-2006 INT=255,6mm/h
41,6 mm Nerja Cuevas, 6213X, Aemet 21-09-2007


*15 minutos:*RM: 198 mm Plumb Point, Jamaica 1916
*70,0 mm Manuel SAIH 1-08-1993* INT=280mm/h
Intensidad máxima estimada 3756.6mm/h en 5 segundos.
58,6 mm Vivel del Río Martín SAIH 11-09-2006
44,4 mm Sueca SAIH 23-09-2008INT=176mm/h


*20 minutos:*RM: 205,7 mm Curtea de Arges, Rumanía
*90,6 mm Manuel SAIH* 1-08-1993 INT=270mm/h
77,8 mm Vivel del Río Martín SAIH 11-09-2006
74,2 mm Nerja Cuevas, 6213X, Aemet 21-09-2007


*25 minutos: * 
*102,6 mm Manuel SAIH* 1-08-1993 INT=246,2mm/h
96,8 mm Vivel del Río Martín SAIH 11-09-2006


*30 minutos: 
113,6 mm Vivel del Río Martín SAIH 11-09-2006* INT=227,2mm/h                                                              
107,0 mm Manuel SAIH 1-08-1993 INT=214,0mm/h
87,8 mm Sineu AEMET 12-10-2012


*45 minutos:
138,8 mm Vivel del Río Martín SAIH 11-09-2006* INT=185,1mm/h
118,6 mm Manuel SAIH 1-08-1993 INT=158,1mm/h
113,8 mm Sueca SAIH 23-09-2008INT=151,7mm/h


*1 hora: *RM: 305 mm Holt, Montana (registrados en 42 minutos) 1947
*159,6 mm Alter Aemet 10-1982* INT=159,6mm/h por confirmar
153,0 mm* Betés, Barranco del Puerto, Biescas 7-08-1996 *ESTIMADO INM INT=153,0mm/h
147,4 mm Vivel del Río Martín SAIH 11-09-2006 INT=147,4mm/h
144,4 mm Sueca SAIH 23-09-2008INT=144,4mm/h
129,9 mm Santa Cruz de Tenerife Aemet 31-03-2002INT=129,9mm/h


*1 hora 30 minutos:
220,0 mm Ses Pastores, Baleares 10-10-1994* INT=146,7mm/h por confirmar
193,4 mm Sueca SAIH 23-09-2008INT=128,9mm/h
174,4 mm Repartiment de Quart de Poblet SAIH 28-09-2012INT=116,3mm/h


De 2 horas hay pocos datos:

*2 horas: 
241,8 mm Sueca SAIH 23-09-2008*INT=120,9mm/h
.....
193,0 mm San Sebastián AEMET 01-06-1997


*2 horas 30 minutos:*
*296,2 mm Sueca SAIH 23-09-2008*INT=118,5mm/h
240,0 mm Alforja, Tarragona 10-10-1994 INT=96,0mm/h
208,2 mm Repartiment de Quart de Poblet SAIH 28-09-2012INT=104,1mm/h
204,1 mm Santa Cruz de Tenerife INM 31-03-2002 INT=81,6mm/h


*3 horas:
320,6 mm Sueca SAIH 23-09-2008*INT=106,9mm/h
233 mm Casas del Barón 20-10-1982 INT=77,7mm/h
.....
204,7 mm San Sebastián AEMET 01-06-1997


*4 horas:
470 mm Gandía 3-11-1987* INT=117,4mm/h por confirmar
.....
216,3 mm Huércal-Overa 28-09-2012


*7 horas:
447 mm Casas del Barón* 20-10-1982 INT=63,9mm/h


*9 horas:*RM: 1087 mm Belouve, Reunión
*561 mm Casas del Barón 20-10-1982* INT=46,8mm/h


*24 horas:*RM: 1825 mm Cilaos, Reunión 1966
*1121 mm Casas del Barón (estimado) 20-10-1982 *
817 mm Oliva 3-11-1987 INT=34,0mm/h
790 mm La Pobla del Duc 3-11-1987

Fuente: Intensidades máximas de precipitación en España


Con los restantes récords (1 mes, 1 año, etc) pasa algo similar


----------



## Pek (22 Jul 2017 às 15:50)

Zaragoza








Fuente:


----------



## Toby (23 Jul 2017 às 19:05)

Boa tarde à todos,
La vie est belle au Portugal?  en Espagne cela claque bien 
Novo fresco 1h: Hoje à Barcelona
32mm 100km/h


----------



## Pek (24 Jul 2017 às 00:07)

Provincia de Teruel, hoy 


TERUEL


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jul 2017 às 00:10)

Pek disse:


> Provincia de Teruel, hoy
> 
> 
> TERUEL


Para não variar!!  Teruel é realmente uma zona fantástica para quem gosta de eventos extremos e de destruição associados a trovoadas.


----------



## Pek (24 Jul 2017 às 00:21)

Más imágenes de Teruel











https://twitter.com/TeruelMeteo


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2017 às 00:35)

Um bombardeamento desses merecia um aviso vermelho. A AEMET tinha o quê? Aviso amarelo? Ninguém morreu?

Ser agricultor em Teruel é obra. Só podem ser excêntricos ou remediados 

Teruel fica um bocado no limbo dos radares circundantes o que de certa forma é uma pena. Também para levar com bombas dessas antes não construir 

Já de vez, verão estranho este.


----------



## Pek (24 Jul 2017 às 00:41)

Y dos más









https://twitter.com/JCLeguey

Nos trasladamos a Tarragona:

Barcelona:


Rachas de viento de 140 km/h en el centro de Reus (Tarragona, 105.000 habitantes)


----------



## Pek (24 Jul 2017 às 01:05)

Y una más de Tarragona:




Orion disse:


> Um bombardeamento desses merecia um aviso vermelho. A AEMET tinha o quê? Aviso amarelo? Ninguém morreu?
> 
> Ser agricultor em Teruel é obra. Só podem ser excêntricos ou remediados
> 
> Teruel fica um bocado no limbo dos radares circundantes o que de certa forma é uma pena. Também para levar com bombas dessas antes não construir





Nada de avisos rojos, AEMET tuvo nivel de aviso amarillo en la zona de Teruel más afectada por las supercélulas y el granizo hasta las 15.03 del día de hoy





A las 15:03 tuvo que actualizar y elevarlo a naranja:


Pero nada de rojo.

Parece ser que no ha habido víctimas mortales pero sí muchos daños materiales:














Hay daños en multitud de coches, naves y construcciones, tejados, cubiertas de instalaciones deportivas, redes de servicios municipales, edificios públicos, cementerio...

Fuente de imágenes e información: http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arag...luvias-granizadas-teruel-1188284-1101027.html


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2017 às 01:09)

Em vários _tweets_ que vi ao longo da tarde o Harmonie acertou na localização dos raios e previu uma frente de rajada.

O tefigrama para Rubielos de Mora, onde se verificou o granizo gigante. A malta do Estofex foi de férias 






O aquecimento quebrou a inversão e o cisalhamento era brutal. Deve ter faltado mais helicidade (SRH) para se abrir a possibilidade de tornados.

Mesmo com 2500 de CAPE dificilmente verei uma supercélula. Enfim, trabalha-se com o que se tem


----------



## Pek (24 Jul 2017 às 01:58)

Orion disse:


> Em vários _tweets_ que vi ao longo da tarde o Harmonie acertou na localização dos raios e previu uma frente de rajada.
> 
> O tefigrama para Rubielos de Mora, onde se verificou o granizo gigante. A malta do Estofex foi de férias
> 
> ...







ESTOFEX suele "ver" mal toda aquella zona, siempre se queda corto. Estos lo suelen ver mejor (y con todo, también se ha quedado corto en esta ocasión)






Alguno de los doppler de hoy por la zona:

Esta misma supercélula embebida vista mediante otras técnicas:

Densidades de VIL (_Vertically Integrated Liquid water_) de 9,9 g/m3 hoy junto a descripción del episodio:





Posibilidad de reventones (_downburst)_ hoy según Gustex:





El AROME 1,3 km veía rachas de viento de hasta 150 km/h. No se ha equivocado mucho:





Por cierto, hace 14 años exactos en la misma provincia de Teruel no faltaron los tornados EF3... Hoy es su cumpleaños 


Interesante reportaje sobre aquel tornado. Fotos y explicaciones: https://www.tiempo.com/ram/1245/rep...la-de-alcaiz-teruel-del-23-de-julio-del-2003/

Hoy vs mismo día hace 14 años:


----------



## Pek (24 Jul 2017 às 09:06)

Más imágenes de ayer en Rubielos de Mora (Teruel)








































http://diariodeteruel.es/2017/07/23/una-fuerte-granizada-rompe-lunas-tejas-rubielos/

Repercusión internacional de la granizada:


----------



## Pek (24 Jul 2017 às 09:31)

Y en el Mediterráneo rissagas (meteotsunamis) de 110 cm:


----------



## criz0r (24 Jul 2017 às 11:49)

Não há-de faltar muito,


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jul 2017 às 12:21)

criz0r disse:


> Não há-de faltar muito,


Quando vi as imagens que o @Pek colocou, também me lembrei dessa cena.  Com o tempo, este filme torna-se uma realidade e nunca me canso de o ver. Mostra muito bem as consequências das alterações climáticas, apesar de haver algumas partes exageradas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2017 às 12:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Quando vi as imagens que o @Pek colocou, também me lembrei dessa cena.  Com o tempo, este filme torna-se uma realidade e nunca me canso de o ver. Mostra muito bem as consequências das alterações climáticas, apesar de haver algumas partes exageradas.


Aquilo que sempre achei mais interessante nesse filme é o de mostrar como o aquecimento global, através da mudança na circulação oceânica pode levar a um mecanismo de compensação radical levando a um arrefecimento súbito.


----------



## Pek (24 Jul 2017 às 14:04)

Más imágenes de Rubielos de Mora:




































Fuente: #rubielosdemora


----------



## criz0r (24 Jul 2017 às 16:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Quando vi as imagens que o @Pek colocou, também me lembrei dessa cena.  Com o tempo, este filme torna-se uma realidade e nunca me canso de o ver. Mostra muito bem as consequências das alterações climáticas, apesar de haver algumas partes exageradas.



Desde que o @Pek tem colocado todas estas fotos é logo a 1ª coisa que me vem à cabeça é esse filme, digamos que em diâmetro já faltou mais. No entanto, a situação relativa às mudanças das correntes oceânicas e os efeitos à posteriori estão de facto muito bem projectadas. Tirando os cenários Hollywoodescos, já estivemos bem mais longe daquela realidade.


----------



## Pek (24 Jul 2017 às 17:10)

El granizo de Rubielos de Mora se hace famoso a nivel mundial!! Teruel . Hasta la Organización Meteorológica Mundial (OMM) se hace eco de ello:


Así quedaron algunas hortalizas de Rubielos. Los tomates especialmente destrozados:










Fuente: 
Otra zona de interés ayer: Torredembarra (Tarragona)

Tarragona capital:

Se alcanzaron los 140 km/h en la provincia (ciudad de Reus)


----------



## rozzo (25 Jul 2017 às 08:49)

Algumas fotos tiradas esta madrugada no norte da ilha de Malta.. 
Acho que tive bastante sorte, foi chegar e logo depois uma bela trovoada!  

Infelizmente sem grande qualidade para o espectáculo em questão dado terem sido tiradas com o telemóvel e a aplicação Lightning Camera, mas foi o que se arranjou.. Até porque estava a parecer um pouco arriscado andar ao ar livre eheheh. 





















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (25 Jul 2017 às 17:01)

> The forecast for the Arctic regions for the near future is the heat will remain there for some time. "In Norilsk we expect 32 degrees, in center of the Yamal-Nenets Autonomous District - 30 degrees, in the Polar Urals - 30 degrees," the Fobos center said. "This weather will stay for some time, about ten degrees above the normal level."



*Summer surprises: Arctic swelters in heatwave, while resorts soak in rain*


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2017 às 11:27)

*Incêndio no sul de França obriga à retirada de 10 mil pessoas*
26 jul 2017 09:29

Cerca de 10 mil pessoas foram retiradas das suas casas esta madrugada, devido a incêndios que já queimaram 400 hectares perto de Bormes-les-Mimosas, no sul de França, informaram hoje os bombeiros.






“A retirada de, pelo menos 10 mil [pessoas], é consequência da progressão do fogo. É uma zona habitada que duplica ou triplica a sua população no verão”, declararam os bombeiros de Var à agência AFP.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/incendio-no-sul-de-franca-obriga-a-retirada-de-10-mil-pessoas


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2017 às 14:32)

Mais um dia de muito calor em Espanha. Partes da Andaluzia a tocar nos 40º.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jul 2017 às 16:59)

*Violent hail storm bombards Istanbul, leaves at least 10 injured*
Posted by TW on July 28, 2017 in categories Featured articles, Floods, Severe storms






Istanbul's heaviest rainfall since 1985.

At the peak of Thursday's storm, weather stations registered wind gusts of 98 km/h (60.9 mph).

* A severe storm hit Istanbul, Turkey's most populated city, on Thursday, July 27, 2017, with heavy rain, strong winds and hail stones up to 9 cm (3.5 inches) wide. The storm caused widespread damage and injured at least 10 people. The city was hit by a similar storm on July 18, leaving most of it under water.*

Thursday's storm lasted only 20 minutes but it hit during the evening rush hour and was so violent that it managed to knock down trees, damage buildings and cars, disrupt both road and air traffic and cause new rounds of flash flooding throughout the city. Several airplanes landing at Istanbul's Ataturk sustained major hail damage. 

Officials said that 7 000 emergency workers were called in to help after the storm uprooted 230 trees, destroyed 90 roofs and sparked fires across the city. Strong winds toppled a large crane that landed on oil barrels at a port, causing an explosion and a fire that injured at least one person.

Eurasia Tunnel, which connects Istanbul's Asian and European sides under the Bosporus Strait, was closed as a precaution again.

 In just 12 hours, the city received 22 mm (0.86 inches) of rain, which is more than half the July average of 32.5 mm (1.3 inches), but still way below the July 18th storm. That one brought 128 mm (5 inches) of rain within the first 12 hours, Istanbul's heaviest rainfall since 1985.

At the peak of Thursday's storm, weather stations registered wind gusts of 98 km/h (60.9 mph).
https://watchers.news/2017/07/28/is...7-2017/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jul 2017 às 17:03)

*Bombardeamento puro e duro!    

*


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jul 2017 às 17:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Violent hail storm bombards Istanbul, leaves at least 10 injured*
> Posted by TW on July 28, 2017 in categories Featured articles, Floods, Severe storms
> 
> 
> ...





luismeteo3 disse:


> *Bombardeamento puro e duro!
> 
> *


É ao ver estas coisas que chegamos à conclusão de como o clima está a ficar de loucos. Isto foi mesmo uma autêntica loucura.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jul 2017 às 17:50)

joralentejano disse:


> É ao ver estas coisas que chegamos à conclusão de como o clima está a ficar de loucos. Isto foi mesmo uma autêntica loucura.


Eu parece-me que nunca tinha visto. O avião ficou destruído e não foi só este...


----------



## weatherbox (30 Jul 2017 às 19:46)

Não é muito correcto associar de imediato às alterações climáticas

Narizes e parabrisas de avião danificados por granizo volta e meia acontece:

https://www.google.pt/search?q=airp...zbHVAhVGVxoKHayNDHYQ_AUIBigB&biw=1362&bih=817


A 11 de Agosto 1958 em França uma tempestade de granizo provocou muitos estragos, a maior pedra pesava praticamente um Kg, ainda hoje detem o recorde
http://www.meteopassion.com/almanach-meteo-du-11-aout.php

A 11 de Julho de 1984 uma tempestade de granizo na região Munique ainda hoje deve ser a maior do género na Europa, danificou 70 mil casas, 200 mil veiculos, 190 aviões, causou centenas de feridos. Foi um dos maiores eventos de seguros da história da Alemanha

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hagelsturm_von_München




A 14 Abril de 1999 em Sydney na Austrália estimou-se que cairam do céu cerca de 500 mil toneladas de gelo durante uma tempestade provocando estragos significativos em 24 mil casas e 70 mil veiculos, também foi dos eventos naturais mais custosos da história da Austrália

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1999_Sydney_hailstorm


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jul 2017 às 19:53)

Pois eu desconhecia, obrigado!


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2017 às 19:58)

Associar granizadas severas e pontuais a alterações climáticas de longo prazo é uma tarefa destinada ao fracasso.

A Europa em geral não tem a mesma conjunção de ar húmido e quente com ar frio que existe nos EUA. Mas tempo severo não é algo incomum na Europa especialmente nos países centrais.


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2017 às 21:30)

Hejnice, Czechia (em português deve ser Czequia)


----------



## Pek (31 Jul 2017 às 13:29)

Calor tremendo por las Baleares

Máximas ayer






Mínimas altísimas y con una humedad relativa muy elevada. Está resultando difícil dormir:





Por Menorca valores altísimos también. En la estación principal de AEMET de la isla (la del aeropuerto, situada muy cerca de mi casa) máxima de 34,2 ºC. Ahora mismo 32,7 ºC y subiendo. Estamos en nivel de aviso naranja. El modelo Harmonie para mañana da auténticas barbaridades por aquí. ¿Peligrará el récord? No creo, pero ya veremos.

Esta ola de calor es la misma que afecta y va a afectar a Italia como consecuencia del conocido anticiclón norteafricano (le han bautizado como Lucifero). Baleares, y sobre todo Menorca, suele compartir eventos meteorológicos con las Islas del Tirreno (Córcega, Cerdeña y Sicilia) y la fachada occidental de la Península Italiana:


----------



## Pek (31 Jul 2017 às 16:02)

índice de calor Humidex a las 13:00 UTC






Estación de Palma de Mallorca-Puerto





¡Menuda sauna tenemos montada!


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2017 às 16:17)




----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2017 às 19:07)

Mau tempo na fronteira Alemanha-Suíça-Áustria.






Refletividade muito elevada, especialmente na 1ª célula:





---

Se o vídeo não aparecer clicar aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Ago 2017 às 19:27)

Que monstro a chegar a Munique! 

Em direto:

http://www.wetter.com/hd-live-webcams/deutschland/muenchen-schwabing/51efa5fa990fd/


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2017 às 19:38)

Mau tempo nas redondezas da Czéquia:






Cheb:






Krásné Údolí:






Tusimice:






Podebrady:


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2017 às 22:44)




----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2017 às 23:00)

Os Balcãs vão torrar


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2017 às 01:43)

Hasta 42 ºC en Córcega




https://twitter.com/FGourand

30,5 ºC de mínima en Córcega.


Por Menorca y Baleares un absoluto infierno con humedades elevadísimas. Gráficas históricas:







Observad las mínimas





La pasada ha sido una noche asfixiante y la de hoy va por el mismo camino. Estas noches han estado llenas de fenómenos especiales que han dado lugar a estas mínimas escandalosas, probablemente ligados a convección de base alta, iniciada por ondas gravitatorias.
El caso de Banyalbufar (Mallorca) ha sido causado por un calentamiento nocturno repentino (más de 36 grados a las 04 h), no causados por el típico foehn de viento del sureste (xaloc o siroco).
Además hemos tenido fuertes sacudidas de presión, con risagas de 70 a 80 cm en Ciutadella (Menorca)

Gráfica de Banyalbufar. Una locura:





Otro caso similar





Variaciones de presión:




Fuente: Facebook Agustí Jansà Clar

¿Por qué estas mínimas tan salvajes?

- Masa de aire africano-sahariano (Marruecos-Argelia) en superficie. Flujo subsidente. Polvo en suspensión.








Fuente gráficos: https://twitter.com/Las_Quimbambas

- Noche nubosa que impide el enfriamiento por irradiación.
- Viento cálido y húmedo del este-sureste (xaloc-siroco) de procedencia marítima. Mar Balear a 27,5-29 ºC según zonas. Masa de aire subyacente tendiendo a alcanzar esa temperatura del agua del mar.




Fuente: https://twitter.com/AEMET_CValencia

- Inversión térmica a 1000 metros de altura que actúa a modo de tapadera.

Fuente: José Ángel Núñez Mora. AEMET Comunidad Valenciana.

Vamos, que teníamos todos los ingredientes.

Algunas mínimas en estaciones principales:





Ahora mismo en la estación de mi casa (Llucmaçanes, Menorca) 27 ºC y 93% de humedad. Noche insufrible de nuevo. Hoy hemos superado los 37 ºC, en lo que supone el récord absoluto de mi estación desde que estoy aquí (2011).
La estación de AEMET del aeropuerto (estación  principal de referencia para Menorca) ha alcanzado los 37,4 ºC, tercera temperatura más alta de su historia tras una mínima de *27,0 ºC*. *Recórd absoluto de la estación*, superando los 26 ºC del 22 de julio de 2003. Esta estación funciona desde 1965.

Todo ello nos lleva a que hemos alcanzado picos del índice de calor HUMIDEX de *50 *y uno de mis perros ha sufrido las consecuencias. En la imagen está con un antifaz de hielo en la nuca y bolsas del congelador en las axilas:






Ha sufrido un golpe de calor severo pero, por suerte, mi pareja ha llegado a tiempo a casa y se ha recuperado satisfactoriamente.

Por cierto, con estas salvajes temperaturas nocturnas (históricas) + humedad y AEMET no considera el que haya que emitir algún tipo de aviso al respecto. Lamentable. Creo que @Orion comentó esto mismo acertadamente alguna vez.

Y eso es todo, no hace falta decir que resulta casi imposible dormir. Por mi casa amanecerá en algo más de 2 horas y aquí sigo despierto.

Un saludo

P.D.: Me quedan cosas por comentar de posts anteriores de @Orion y @weatherbox  en este tópico sobre tormentas y cambio climático, rayos e incendios, etc., pero lo iré haciendo con más tiempo y más adelante porque creo que este episodio histórico merece una dedicación especial.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2017 às 10:16)

@Pek espero que esse episódio de calor extremo passe e que depressa haja mudanças. Quem vive um local com as mínimas mais altas de Portugal sabe dar valor a umas noites frescas. Felizmente nas últimas noites tivemos mínimas abaixo dos 15ºC/17ºC, mas vai ser uma bonança curta, pois para a semana voltamos aos 22ºC/25ºC... Ahhh e durante o dia perto dos 40ºC...
Um abraço e um conselho: nestas situações, um duche de água fria antes e outro depois de dormir, normalmente alivia um pouco o estado sonolento


----------



## Pek (3 Ago 2017 às 22:13)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Pek espero que esse episódio de calor extremo passe e que depressa haja mudanças. Quem vive um local com as mínimas mais altas de Portugal sabe dar valor a umas noites frescas. Felizmente nas últimas noites tivemos mínimas abaixo dos 15ºC/17ºC, mas vai ser uma bonança curta, pois para a semana voltamos aos 22ºC/25ºC... Ahhh e durante o dia perto dos 40ºC...
> Um abraço e um conselho: nestas situações, um duche de água fria antes e outro depois de dormir, normalmente alivia um pouco o estado sonolento



Gracias! Ayer tuve que meterme un poco en una pequeña piscina que tenemos antes de intentar dormir. De lo contrario era imposible. Y por la mañana al levantarse igual  

Hoy ha continuado el infierno y en mi estación se ha batido de nuevo la temperatura máxima absoluta desde que estoy en Menorca: 37,7 ºC, superando los 37,2 ºC de ayer. En el aeropuerto igualmente se ha superado el registro de ayer, llegando a los 37,8 ºC (otra vez el tercer registro más alto de su historia), la mínima ha sido de 26,2 ºC, que no supera el valor de ayer (27,0 ºC) pero volvería a ser récord absoluto de la estación antes de este episodio. Todos los días se baten récords absolutos. Es increíble. Pero  lo peor no son las temperaturas máximas en sí mismas, son las mínimas y la tremenda humedad y bochorno reinantes.

Ahora mismo 27,7 ºC y 92 % de humedad. Aquí el sol se ha puesto hace casi 2 horas y media y seguimos así. No creo que baje mucho más. Ambiente ecuatorial  

En el centro de la isla (Es Mercadal) se han rozado los 41 ºC, situación absolutamente excepcional. Episodio histórico. Nunca se había llegado a los 40 º C en Menorca. En la isla no se habla de otra cosa que de esta ola de calor.

Valores de hoy en Baleares:

- Máximas






-Mínimas:






Otras zonas del Mediterráneo Occidental hoy. 43,8 ºC en Calabria:










https://twitter.com/MatthieuSorel

Por cierto, temperatura del agua rondando los 30 ºC en casi todo el Mediterráneo Occidental.


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2017 às 12:10)

Esto que voy a contar ahora va para AEMET y los medios de comunicación españoles, que no están gestionando adecuadamente ni los niveles de avisos y alertas ni la información y gravedad de la situación en Baleares.

¿Hace calor en Andalucía? Sí. 42,8 ºC ayer en Córdoba y Montoro. La primera estación de Baleares (Palma-Universidad) en séptima posición (41,6 ºC) del resumen diario de estaciones automáticas de AEMET:






Ahora bien, *¿se trata del "mismo calor"? ¿Es la situación igual de grave? *Rotundamente NO

Observad esta comparación entre estaciones oficiales que resalta el índice de calor HUMIDEX de las últimas horas (13 horas de ayer-12 horas de hoy. De Palma sólo hay datos hasta las 10 de hoy, pero para el caso es lo mismo):

- Aeropuerto de Córdoba:






Palma de Mallorca







Vistazo gráfico del Humidex hoy al amanecer. Diferencias increíbles






Detalle nocturno resaltando índice de calor HUMIDEX y humedad relativa del aire

Palma de Mallorca:







Aeropuerto de Mahón (Menorca). Junto a mi casa







Aeropuerto de Córdoba





Invito a cualquier funcionario de AEMET o periodista a mi casa a comprobar las diferencias. A ver si pueden dormir  Y eso que esta noche han bajado algo las temperaturas mínimas (casi 2 ºC con respecto a anteayer)

P.D: Lamentable la gestión de avisos de AEMET en este episodio en Baleares  Mucho por mejorar.


----------



## criz0r (4 Ago 2017 às 13:20)

@Pek não consigo imaginar tal coisa, deve ser asfixiante essas temperaturas com quase 100% de humidade relativa ainda por cima dia e noite.
O ano passado no Pinhão, tive algo parecido mas a humidade deve ter andado pelos 50%, mesmo assim já tinha dificuldade em respirar.

Que as coisas melhorem por essas bandas amigo


----------



## criz0r (4 Ago 2017 às 15:30)

A vaga de calor que se faz sentir no Sul,Centro e Leste da Europa não é brincadeira nenhuma, alguns recordes absolutos batidos em vários Países:



> Here are some *peak temperatures* yesterday, Aug 3rd:
> 
> *Italy:*
> 1 Frosinone (Italy) 42.8 °C
> ...



Fonte: http://www.severe-weather.eu/mcd/pe...d-breaking-heat-today-friday-august-4th-2017/


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2017 às 17:57)

criz0r disse:


> @Pek não consigo imaginar tal coisa, deve ser asfixiante essas temperaturas com quase 100% de humidade relativa ainda por cima dia e noite.
> O ano passado no Pinhão, tive algo parecido mas a humidade deve ter andado pelos 50%, mesmo assim já tinha dificuldade em respirar.
> 
> Que as coisas melhorem por essas bandas amigo



Obrigado! Es asfixiante, una sensación de opresión, como si estuvieras en un acuario gigante ardiente. Yo nunca había experimentado una situación así, es una novedad completa para mí. Parece que puede cambiar de cara a la semana que viene, esperemos que sea cierto.

Interior de mi casa ahora mismo:





Interior del aeropuerto de Palma hoy:




https://twitter.com/TomeuSalas

Pérdidas en el ganado y las cosechas:

Traduzco del catalán: "Os porcos morrem de calor. Os agricultores de pimentos vermelhos e melões esperam perdas"

Marratxí (Mallorca) ayer:

En otras zonas:

Se iguala el récord absoluto en Nimes: 41,6 ºC. De aquí es mi tía 


*42,9 ºC* en Montclus, no demasiado lejos de Nimes.

Y en (Figari) Córcega *42,7 ºC*


Simpática entrevista al anticiclón norteafricano (el que nos está machacando ahora en Baleares e Italia) y al de las Azores :

https://www.3bmeteo.com/giornale-me...-pressione-africana--quali-differenze--104428


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2017 às 18:32)

Mais um colosso. Dukovany, Czéquia.











O sudoeste da Czéquia está em aviso laranja para raios. A célula que mostrei em cima tem uma intensidade variável. Contudo, é um fenómeno extremo. Enquanto esteve na Áustria a refletividade ultrapassou a escala:


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2017 às 18:49)

Pek disse:


> Invito a cualquier funcionario de AEMET o periodista a mi casa a comprobar las diferencias. A ver si pueden dormir  Y eso que esta noche han bajado algo las temperaturas mínimas (casi 2 ºC con respecto a anteayer)
> 
> P.D: Lamentable la gestión de avisos de AEMET en este episodio en Baleares  Mucho por mejorar.



Uma situação semelhante ocorre em PT com os Açores. As temperaturas raramente sobem acima dos 28º (limiar do aviso amarelo) mas com a humidade persistentemente acima dos 70% as sensações térmicas vão parar aos 30's.

Isso depois fica uma confusão porque existe temperatura, sensação térmica e temperatura aparente (que inclui a temperatura, a HR e o vento). Em teoria esta última é a mais abrangente e realista. Mas por ter mais variáveis isso torna-a potencialmente muito mais volátil durante o dia. Além disso, a sensação térmica também não é inteiramente realista porque só inclui a temperatura e a humidade. Se estiveres num local aberto com alguma corrente de ar os valores tornam-se incorretos.

Sim, as Baleares são mais quentes que os Açores mas acho que dá para perceber o meu raciocínio  Cada critério traz prós e contras. Usar a 'temperatura' não é um critério perfeito mas como é o mais abrangente é o primeiro utilizado.

Parece-me impraticável usar a temperatura aparente para as previsões. O IM da Nova Zelândia, por exemplo, faz referências à sensação térmica como informação complementar. Isto sim seria uma boa adição para qualquer IM. Mas usar a sensação térmica para a emissão de avisos? Como escrevi anteriormente, isso terá também prós e contras.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2017 às 19:13)

Córdoba (Aeroporto), foi hoje aos *44,6ºC*, que tareia de calor.


----------



## rmsg (4 Ago 2017 às 19:16)

Orion disse:


> Mais um colosso. Dukovany, Czéquia.



Orion, em português não se diz Czéquia, diz-se República Checa.


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2017 às 19:20)

rmsg disse:


> Orion, em português não se diz Czéquia, diz-se República Checa.



Mudou no ano passado  https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-it-czechia-czech-republic-new-fails-catch-on

Se eu podia usar o nome antigo? O poder, podia mas não seria a mesma coisa. Mas como o novo nome é ridículo insisto no mesmo


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2017 às 20:06)

Orion disse:


> Uma situação semelhante ocorre em PT com os Açores. As temperaturas raramente sobem acima dos 28º (limiar do aviso amarelo) mas com a humidade persistentemente acima dos 70% as sensações térmicas vão parar aos 30's.
> 
> Isso depois fica uma confusão porque existe temperatura, sensação térmica e temperatura aparente (que inclui a temperatura, a HR e o vento). Em teoria esta última é a mais abrangente e realista. Mas por ter mais variáveis isso torna-a potencialmente muito mais volátil durante o dia. Além disso, a sensação térmica também não é inteiramente realista porque só inclui a temperatura e a humidade. Se estiveres num local aberto com alguma corrente de ar os valores tornam-se incorretos.
> 
> ...



No me refería tanto a que usaran las sensaciones térmicas sino a que establecieran unos límites y umbrales adecuados a la realidad (con la temperatura tan sólo si lo desean). Si se están batiendo un día tras otro los récords de máximas y de mínimas más elevadas de la historia es que estamos en nivel de alerta rojo por más que no lo reflejen. No hay otra. Si se te muere el ganado también (sería otro sistema de umbrales ).
Por otra parte, en AEMET deberían enterarse de que puede existir una ola de calor en Baleares sin que afecte a la Península. De hecho no es tan raro. Para AEMET oficialmente no ha habido ola de calor porque no ha afectado a un porcentaje determinado del total del país. Pues bien, ha habido ola de calor en Baleares y de las gordas, digan lo que digan

Creo que con lo que ha pasado esta vez se han enterado y van a revisar los umbrales y la definición de ola de calor y frío para el entorno mediterráneo y balear. Nos han oído quejarnos...

Discusión completa:

NOTA: Agustí Jansà Clar es el exdelegado de AEMET en Baleares. Algo sabe del tema y de que, desde Madrid, no se ha hecho bien. Y eso que todos admiramos a César Rodríguez Ballesteros.

Y por último está el asunto de la retirada de niveles de aviso y alerta por la noche... Precisamente las noches han sido infernales por aquí!

P.D: Parte del post anterior (el que citas @Orion) era también una queja sobre los medios de comunicación, para los que no existe el calor (o el frío) hasta que no lo hace en Madrid y siempre hablan de cuatro tópicos absurdos. La cobertura que se ha hecho de este episodio histórico en Baleares ha sido lamentable, por no decir inexistente.


----------



## Pek (4 Ago 2017 às 20:35)

https://twitter.com/Meteovilles


----------



## rmsg (4 Ago 2017 às 20:45)

Orion disse:


> Mudou no ano passado  https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-it-czechia-czech-republic-new-fails-catch-on
> 
> Se eu podia usar o nome antigo? O poder, podia mas não seria a mesma coisa. Mas como o novo nome é ridículo insisto no mesmo



Não sabia, mas tens razão, é um pouco ridículo. Vou continuar a usar República Checa.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2017 às 12:28)

Boas pessoal!
Estou em Vevey, Suíça e deparei-me com este cenário a norte, há bocado:


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2017 às 14:30)

Mais um dia de CAPE elevadíssimo em Espanha. Não fosse pela brutal inversão e Ibiza poderia assistir a fortes trovoadas acompanhadas por granizo com tamanho jeitoso e eventualmente rajadas de vento severas. Mas como há a inversão lá vão os turistas ter que se contentar com o aviso amarelo para temperatura 

Para não destoar, a única zona de Espanha com trovadas neste momento é... Teruel. Mais logo a atividade elétrica deverá aumentar na referida localidade.


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2017 às 15:30)




----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2017 às 18:10)

Foto que tirei há bocado em Lausanne.




Reparem na cor do lago _Léman_.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2017 às 16:32)

Grandes inundações ontem na Austria...


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Ago 2017 às 18:20)

Hoje em Montreux, antes de cair um aguaceiro moderado:


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2017 às 22:06)

Boas!
O dia por aqui até foi interessante. Boa parte dos Alpes franceses acordou com uma bela camada de neve. Fiquei parvo quando vi as escarpas carregadíssimas. Parecia inverno!
Ao final do dia, reparei no desenvolvimento de uma célula ainda em França. Vi dois raios e mal tentou ultrapassar o lago léman, morreu. Amanhã o dia promete. 
Tentarei fazer registos se tiver tempo.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Ago 2017 às 22:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Hoje em Montreux, antes de cair um aguaceiro moderado:


Também estive por essas bandas á cerca de 2 semanas, estive lá 7 dias e apanhei em quase todos eles  chuva e trovoada, aproveita porque quando chegares a Portugal o sol e secura te esperam


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Ago 2017 às 23:24)

Davidmpb disse:


> Também estive por essas bandas á cerca de 2 semanas, estive lá 7 dias e apanhei em quase todos eles  chuva e trovoada, aproveita porque quando chegares a Portugal o sol e secura te esperam


Pois, estou cá há quase uma semana e apanhei um dos dias mais quentes do ano por cá. Trovoada é que está escasso, mas parece que amanhã isso muda.
Ai aproveito, aproveito...


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2017 às 05:09)

Brutal linha de instabilidade a vir em minha direção! Provavelmente vou ficar sem internet, portanto fica desde já o registo:
(Estou no pontinho azul)








Acabei de ver um clarão espetacular.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2017 às 09:39)

Bom, não é só em Portugal que eu tenho pouca sorte. A linha de instabilidade enfraqueceu bastante ao chegar cá. Ainda deu para ver uns clarões e ouvir alguns trovões, mas não foi nada de mais. Nem sequer choveu.
Apareceu uma shelfcloud "deformada":








Perdoem-me a qualidade, mas foi tirada com o telemóvel, numa altura em que a luz não era a melhor.
Há pouco chegou a trovejar novamente, mas também passou tudo de raspão.


----------



## Pek (8 Ago 2017 às 12:49)

Una vez más granizo severo en Aragón estos días:

Día 7:

Día 6:

Día 5:

En la misma zona del granizo gigante de hace unos días también, pero esta vez más pequeños:


----------



## Pek (8 Ago 2017 às 12:56)

Más imágenes de las numerosas granizadas de estos días en el este ibérico:


Rotura de cristales de edificios:

Ordesa (Huesca)

También en Navarra:


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2017 às 13:02)

Preocupa-me, o facto deste tipo de Saraiva ser cada vez mais recorrente nestes últimos tempos e com dimensões cada vez maiores. São autênticos calhaus a cair do céu.

Bom registo @Pek


----------



## Pek (8 Ago 2017 às 13:05)

Y alguna más:


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Ago 2017 às 13:24)

14:25 por aqui (Vevey) e estão *15,0ºC*. 
Tem chovido sem parar desde as 9h.
É aproveitar antes de voltar para a secura portuguesa...


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2017 às 15:07)

criz0r disse:


> Preocupa-me, o facto deste tipo de Saraiva ser cada vez mais recorrente nestes últimos tempos e com dimensões cada vez maiores. São autênticos calhaus a cair do céu.



Essa perceção deve-se a 2 coisas: Memória curta e massificação das tecnologias da informação. Hoje em dia qualquer pessoa pode partilhar as suas experiências com mais de metade do mundo em poucos minutos. É algo sem precedentes.

Não há como provar que a saraiva/granizo está a ficar maior/mais frequente e mesmo que houvesse registos este tipo de eventos é tão disperso que dificilmente haveria correlação quanto mais causalidade.

Já publiquei esta imagem e faço-o novamente.
Antes de se correlacionar eventos meteorológicos com alterações climáticas é importante ter isto em atenção. Porque é que este gráfico não é mais conhecido e discutido? Porque evidencia o óbvio: as alterações climáticas não são facilmente registadas e é preciso algum tempo para que as mesmas sejam evidentes. Claro que isso choca com o - quase - estado de emergência que há sobre este assunto.


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2017 às 15:14)

@Orion existem meios de gravação ao dispor do cidadão comum há seguramente mais de 10 anos. Afastando desde já a tua 1ª opção que não é de todo justificável, passei directamente á 2ª que claramente não corresponde à verdade.
Claro que isto não quer dizer que estas ocorrências não sejam comuns no passado, mas se olharmos a um passado mais recente é francamente notória a variabilidade da ocorrência destes extremos e mais ainda dispersos um pouco por todo o mundo.

Em suma, não consigo visualizar em nenhum dos posts anteriores algo que tenha sido mencionado numa relação Aquecimento global - Saraiva do tamanho de bolas de golfe.


----------



## MSantos (8 Ago 2017 às 15:18)

criz0r disse:


> Preocupa-me, o facto deste tipo de Saraiva ser cada vez mais recorrente nestes últimos tempos e com dimensões cada vez maiores. São autênticos calhaus a cair do céu.
> 
> Bom registo @Pek



Felizmente estes episódios de saraiva de grandes dimensões continuam raros aqui para o nosso rectângulo.


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2017 às 15:20)

MSantos disse:


> Felizmente estes episódios de saraiva de grandes dimensões continuam raros aqui para o nosso rectângulo.



As imagens que o colega @Pek vem colocando no Fórum são brutais tal é a intensidade do fenómeno, valha-nos realmente elas não quererem nada connosco.


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2017 às 15:43)

criz0r disse:


> Claro que isto não quer dizer que estas ocorrências não sejam comuns no passado, mas se olharmos a um passado mais recente é francamente notória a variabilidade da ocorrência destes extremos e mais ainda dispersos um pouco por todo o mundo.
> 
> Em suma, não consigo visualizar em nenhum dos posts anteriores algo que tenha sido mencionado numa relação Aquecimento global - Saraiva do tamanho de bolas de golfe.



Este fórum até é bastante pequeno. Para se ter mais dados seria preciso ver os fóruns espanhóis e mesmo assim não há nenhuma base central. Muita informação fica 'perdida' pela 'net. Não publico tudo o que vejo na 'net. Fazes isso?

Da minha memória curta as situações em Espanha só começaram a ficar mais ricas em informação desde que o @Pek começou a intervir mais regularmente (último ano e meio/2 anos).



criz0r disse:


> @Orion existem meios de gravação ao dispor do cidadão comum há seguramente mais de 10 anos. Afastando desde já a tua 1ª opção que não é de todo justificável,



Pelo contrário já que há muita inércia. O Twiter foi criado em 2006 mas por exemplo a AEMET só aderiu ao Twitter em 2013 e o NWS dos EUA só aderiu em 2012. A massificação dos _smartphones _não começou há assim tanto tempo.



criz0r disse:


> passei directamente á 2ª que claramente não corresponde à verdade.



O tipo que publicou a imagem aparenta ser - como o patrão - anti-AGA. Mas é indiferente porque o referido gráfico até está no portal na NOAA (que foi de onde tirei da primeira vez). Mais aqui  https://www.climate.gov/news-featur...attribution-climate-versus-weather-blame-game

Tu queres que não seja verdade e fazes semelhantes alegações em mostrar fontes ou provas. A ciência não foi feita para agradar.

Não acho que seja muito útil culpabilizar as alterações climáticas por tudo e por nada já que isso só contribuirá para uma rápida descredibilização. Desde os anos '70 que não há grandes alterações na atividade tropical do Atlântico não obstante todo o aquecimento que supostamente ocorreu. Semelhante coisa não exclui necessariamente o AG mas é indicador de que não se sabe tudo. 

Os sistemas terrestres não são lineares. Nem mesmo com fenómenos globais conhecidos e estudados como o El Niño se tem certezas absolutas acerca do que é que vai acontecer. Tem-se apenas e só uma ideia geral.


----------



## Pek (8 Ago 2017 às 17:02)

Más imágenes de ayer:

Espectáculo de rayos:

Tres supercélulas alineadas ayer en el entorno de Navarra-Zaragoza:





https://twitter.com/CarlosDezaDeza

Confirmación Doppler de una de ellas:




https://twitter.com/rrequenab

P.D.: El debate que mantenéis @Orion y @criz0r es muy interesante. Tengo pendiente colgar algo de información sobre el asunto. En cuanto tenga tiempo lo hago


----------



## weatherbox (8 Ago 2017 às 20:03)

Ontem fez 21 anos em que uma enxurrada matou 87 pessoas em Espanha
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riada_del_camping_de_Biescas


----------



## Pek (8 Ago 2017 às 21:41)

weatherbox disse:


> Ontem fez 21 anos em que uma enxurrada matou 87 pessoas em Espanha
> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riada_del_camping_de_Biescas



Fue una auténtica catástrofe. Cayeron *160 mm* en 45 minutos en la estación de AEMET de Biescas con intensidades de precipitación de *500 mm/h* durante 8 minutos! Y eso en el pueblo. En la cabecera del Barranco en que se situaba el camping, se estima que la precipitación alcanzó los *270 mm *en esos 45 minutos!!

Hubo dos Sistemas Convectivos de Mesoescala (SCM) consecutivos en la zona.

Murieron 87 personas y hubo 183 heridos. Se estima que el caudal de la avenida de agua alcanzó los *500 m3/s*, superior al caudal medio de la desembocadura del río Tejo/Tajo, por ejemplo, arrastrando 13.000 toneladas de rocas y troncos.

http://www.divulgameteo.es/radio/6/28.html

El camping antes






Así quedó. Evito las imágenes con cadáveres (hay imágenes realmente duras)







































Situación actual:


















La piscina:





Último dique:


----------



## Pek (8 Ago 2017 às 22:26)

Entrada de la tramontana (viento del norte) en Menorca formando un arco nuboso típico de "nube rodillo" (_roll cloud_). Ya la echábamos de menos!!!! 






Atención a las precipitaciones en los próximos días en la fachada mediterránea ibérica. Pueden alcanzar acumulados importantes.


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2017 às 23:48)

Pek disse:


> Entrada de la tramontana (viento del norte) en Menorca formando un arco nuboso típico de "nube rodillo" (_roll cloud_). Ya la echábamos de menos!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessante frente de rajada. Os modelos não davam grandes condições em termos de CAPE.

É muito difícil saber a hora certa do início devido à ausência de células claramente visíveis e à nebulosidade alta. A frente de rajada só se dissipa completamente por volta das 14/15h UTC.

Se eu tiver que especular diria que a célula responsável surgiu em parte devido à orografia dos Pirinéus por volta das 4h/4:30h UTC. Os radares franceses apanharam algo (mas os espanhóis não):






Há grande diferença entre os tefigramas 'vastos' e os tefigramas mais 'localizados' (mas isto não é surpresa):










Não é conclusivo mas muito provavelmente houve por ali um evento de vento descente significativo


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2017 às 23:59)

Seta vermelha  célula suspeita

Seta laranja  frente de rajada


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Ago 2017 às 00:21)

Dia particularmente interessante nos Alpes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2017 às 17:00)

Temos um padrão interessante na Europa nestes dias. Para além de uma luta infinita entre a depressão térmica e o AA, temos uma entrada "fria" na Europa Ocidental e uma entrada quente na Europa de Leste. 











De uma certa forma temos aqui duas circulações diferentes, o AA dos Açores associada à depressão térmica a empurrar o calor todo para o Atlântico e o AA na Rússia associado à depressão na França a empurrar o calor todo para o norte. 
O resultado é uma panóplia de países de leste com alerta vermelha de calor, se bem que bastam estar mais de 30ºC para a maioria desses países lançar esse alerta


----------



## Pek (9 Ago 2017 às 18:19)

Empieza la fiesta en Ibiza:







Lo previsto:







Añado para contextualizar la temperatura del agua del mar:


----------



## Pek (9 Ago 2017 às 20:22)

Formentera


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2017 às 20:33)




----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2017 às 20:46)

Cá deixo mais uma sugestão para o @Pek se pronunciar tendo em conta as suas fontes . A frequência dos MCS em Espanha  http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1256/003590002320603494/pdf


----------



## Pek (9 Ago 2017 às 22:18)

Orion disse:


> Cá deixo mais uma sugestão para o @Pek se pronunciar tendo em conta as suas fontes . A frequência dos MCS em Espanha  http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1256/003590002320603494/pdf



En mi opinión, en lo que se refiere a los Sistemas Convectivos de Mesoescala (SCM) en España, es un estudio claramente incompleto y desacertado, que no cuadra en absoluto con estudios más detallados y/o más recientes hechos sobre la materia.Tampoco me sorprende, puesto que la climatología de este tipo de fenómenos ha estado muy mal estudiada hasta prácticamente la actualidad. Es por ello que podría decir que es un estudio antiguo (2000, basado en datos 1993-1997) y eso influye en la mala calidad de los resultados, pero no es menos cierto que hay estudios de investigadores de aquella época pertenecientes a la actual AEMET que ofrece datos mucho más realistas:

En rojo, zona "máximo principal", en naranja zona "máximo secundario"













https://repositorio.aemet.es/bitstream/20.500.11765/5099/1/Stap29.pdf

  Volviendo al asunto de lo mal estudiados que han estado este tipo de fenómenos hasta la fecha, en el caso de las supercélulas, por ejemplo, hasta hace muy pocos años se creía que ni siquiera había en España y nada más lejos de la realidad como vemos muchos días de cada verano. De hecho por esa misma razón empezó esto:

https://foro.tiempo.com/casos-de-pr...2017-normas-y-listado-pagina-1-t148201.0.html

Se inició ese seguimiento en 2010 precisamente porque ese tipo de fenómenos se creían escasos en Iberia... y el resultado ha sido completamente el opuesto.

Sin suda el estudio reciente de este tipo de fenómenos ha ofrecido resultados "sorprendentes" en lo que respecta a la propia España y la comparación con el resto de Europa. Creíamos que éramos el "patito feo" y resulta que tenemos zonas que son el "cisne" de toda Europa (Teruel, por ejemplo). La baja densidad de población y la ausencia de reportes (en comparación a otras zonas europeas más pobladas y con mayor tradición de estudios meteorológicos/climatológicos) han influido claramente en ello. Ahora la realidad pinta diferente.

P.D.: Luego pongo alguna imagen y algún estudio más


----------



## Pek (10 Ago 2017 às 00:26)

Catral (Alicante)  Minuto 0:15 en adelante



Denia (Alicante)


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2017 às 01:08)

Pek disse:


> Catral (Alicante)  Minuto 0:15 en adelante
> 
> 
> 
> Denia (Alicante)


Isso é mesmo para uma pessoa cair da cama


----------



## MSantos (10 Ago 2017 às 10:10)

Pek disse:


> Catral (Alicante)  Minuto 0:15 en adelante
> 
> ]



Que bomba!!


----------



## Pek (10 Ago 2017 às 11:21)

Ayer hablábamos de los SCM y su zona de mayor aparición, situada en el Golfo de Valencia-Mar Balear-Islas Baleares, y... ¿dónde se ha formado el SCM de hoy? 





https://twitter.com/Las_Quimbambas

Cierto es que se trata de una situación más propia de septiembre, octubre, noviembre... que de agosto. Miedo me da este otoño por aquí con la temperatura del mar que tenemos... 

Algunos datos e imágenes:

- Más de 24.000 descargas entre Alicante, Ibiza y Formentera (las islas aunque no se vean están debajo )

- Uno de esos rayos en Formentera. Observad el color del agua incluso con tormenta, es increíble lo de esa isla y su color turquesa (tengo reportaje pendiente de un viaje de trabajo que hice hace algo más de un mes):

Anticipo del reportaje. Y ésta es una de las playas "feas". Las famosas (zona de Ses Illetes-Espalmador) son aún mejores:





Vuelvo a la meteo:

Algunos valores de precipitación en la Red AEMET:






Sistema llegando a Formentera. De nuevo el color del agua incluso con el mar revuelto:





https://twitter.com/xavigarciatur

Y llegó:

Algunas consecuencias en forma de barcos hundidos. Un ejemplo:


----------



## Pek (10 Ago 2017 às 11:24)

Estructura nubosa en Alicante


----------



## Pek (10 Ago 2017 às 12:16)

Alguna imagen más:

Cala Saona (Formentera). Minuto 0:03. Merece la pena pasar el primer vídeo _frame a frame. _Algún turista lo pasó mal

Es Torrent (Ibiza)

Cambiamos de meteoro:

- Pirineos:

- Alpes:

Ah, se me olvidaba:


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2017 às 12:21)

Boas!
13:20 e estão *14,6ºC*. 
Ontem ao atravessar o lago Léman, em direção a Évian-les-Bains, França:


----------



## hurricane (10 Ago 2017 às 12:54)

O Verao aqui na Belgica tem sido uma autentica miseria! Nem me lembro do dia em que vesti t'shirt. Chuva e mais chuva e temperaturas de outono.


----------



## Pek (10 Ago 2017 às 17:25)

Más vídeos espectaculares del SCM de Baleares-Alicante:

- Entorno de Cala Saona (Formentera). Impresionante el primer vídeo 



Evacuaciones por mar en Ibiza

Bonita imagen del SCM de madrugada, cuando ya dejaba atrás Ibiza y Formentera





En Formentera se habla de 180 mm de precipitación caídos en la zona sureste de la isla en el episodio

Y un último vídeo de Monóvar (Alicante):


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Ago 2017 às 23:17)

Boa noite!
Estive em Les Diablerets e apanhei água-neve a 1800 metros de altitude. Um verão assim é o que se quer. 
Amanhã estão previstos 16ºC de máxima para esta zona (Vevey).


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (11 Ago 2017 às 00:43)

Pek disse:


> Más vídeos espectaculares del SCM de Baleares-Alicante:
> 
> - Entorno de Cala Saona (Formentera). Impresionante el primer vídeo
> 
> ...



Impressionante as imagens que o Pek aqui tem partilhado connosco. Eram essas baixas térmicas no SE da península que em conjugação com o AA mesmo a NW mantinham uma situação de ventos fortes em Portugal. 
 Essa gigante célula que vagueou sobre as Baleares faz lembrar um Medicane só vendo essa imagem de satélite. 



Tiagolco disse:


> Boa noite!
> Estive em Les Diablerets e apanhei água-neve a 1800 metros de altitude. Um verão assim é o que se quer.
> Amanhã estão previstos 16ºC de máxima para esta zona (Vevey).



Aqui seria inverão  Não me importava nada de uns dias assim por aqui. Este verão já dura há muito..


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2017 às 01:04)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Aqui seria inverão  Não me importava nada de uns dias assim por aqui. Este verão já dura há muito..


Nota-se que chove muito por aqui, até mesmo no verão. Basta olhar para o verde impressionante das paisagens, fazendo lembrar bastante os Açores. 
A Suíça é um paraíso para os meteoloucos - muita neve no Inverno e muita instabilidade no Verão.


----------



## 1337 (11 Ago 2017 às 01:51)

Impressionante aquela zona das baleares, há dias estavam 40ºC e agora levam com um SCM daquele tamanho em plenos Agosto que é o mais quente e o mais seco. Penso que as médias nas ilhas baleares sejam mais ou menos como o Algarve, menos de 1 mm em Agosto


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2017 às 09:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> A Suíça é um paraíso para os meteoloucos


E Portugal é um inferno para os meteoloucos


----------



## Pek (11 Ago 2017 às 17:14)

1337 disse:


> Impressionante aquela zona das baleares, há dias estavam 40ºC e agora levam com um SCM daquele tamanho em plenos Agosto que é o mais quente e o mais seco. Penso que as médias nas ilhas baleares sejam mais ou menos como o Algarve, menos de 1 mm em Agosto



 Aquí agosto ya empieza a ser un mes con "movimiento", aunque sólo se trata de un anticipo de lo que nos viene. Tengo muchas ganas de que empiece la temporada de depresiones mediterráneas de este año. Tiene muy buena pinta.

En medias, el mes de agosto se mueve de forma generalizada en Menorca entre los 20 y los 30 mm de precipitación, con pequeñas variaciones según la estación. La media global de la isla se sitúa en los 27,6 mm. Es una isla bastante homogénea y los extremos pluviométricos entre estaciones no suelen distanciarse mucho, hay alguna excepción ligeramente por encima de los 30 mm y otra ligeramente por debajo de los 20.
En el resto de Baleares hay algo más de variedad, sobre todo en Mallorca por cuestiones de relieve, aunque de nuevo la media más habitual sigue situándose entre los 20 y los 30 mm. Aparecen zonas apreciables entre 30 y 50 mm en la mitad norte de Mallorca, con estaciones incluso por encima de los 50 mm como Escorca (55 mm), y también superficies en el entorno de los 20 mm o ligeramente por debajo en franjas costeras del sur de Mallorca, Ibiza y, sobre todo, Formentera.

Buscando un equivalente portugués para Menorca en lo que respecta a los valores medios de precipitación del mes de agosto, habría que irse al litoral norte, a un hipotético polígono/franja entre Aveiro-Porto-Braga y Viana do Castelo. Hablo de precipitaciones medias, en lo que respecta a temperaturas nada que ver, sobre todo en las mínimas , las máximas sí pueden asemejarse algo más, pero serían más parecidas a zonas del interior portugués como Viseu o Vila Real.

Un mapilla de precipitación media de agosto. Observad cómo se aprecia un claro aumento pluviométrico en la franja oriental ibérica con respecto a la occidental. Esa diagonal descendente León-Palencia-norte de Alicante correspondiente a los  20-30 mm es muy significativa:







Con referencia de Portugal estaría éste:







4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Impressionante as imagens que o Pek aqui tem partilhado connosco. Eram essas baixas térmicas no SE da península que em conjugação com o AA mesmo a NW mantinham uma situação de ventos fortes em Portugal.
> Essa gigante célula que vagueou sobre as Baleares faz lembrar um Medicane só vendo essa imagem de satélite.



Efectivamente Baleares tiene este tipo de contrastes llamativos. En esta ocasión no existían las condiciones ideales para la formación de un medicane, pero a los meteolocos el SCM-CCM ya nos dejó buen sabor de boca 

Hablando de medicanes, y partiendo del estudio (del año 2013) más completo hecho hasta la actualidad y el primero que ofrece una estadística sistemática y homogénea para un período de 60 años, no sé si lo he comentado alguna vez pero existen dos zonas principales de formación y aparición de este tipo de fenómenos en el Mediterráneo:

- Mediterráneo Occidental (W). Entre el estrecho de Gibraltar y la línea roja
- Mar Jónico (I). Área entre las líneas azules






Pues bien, en el período 1948-2011 tenemos lo siguiente:

- Mediterráneo Occidental:.............. *47 medicanes.* Lo que implica un total  de *0,75 ± 0,95 medicanes *por año con gran actividad en otoño, pico en diciembre y notable actividad primaveral.
- Mar Jónico:....................................... *20 medicanes.* Lo que implica un total  de *0,32 ± 0,50 medicanes *por año con un pico en el mes de enero.





Y ahora viene la localización y densidad de aparición o existencia de medicanes tanto en lo que respecta a sus zonas exactas de formación como a sus trayectorias y áreas de afectación preferentes






Amplío:











¿Sabéis quién vive exactamente en el punto rojo de los dos mapas? 

Fuente: _A long-term climatology of medicanes_
Leone Cavicchia1,2, Hans von Storch2,3 and Silvio Gualdi1,4 

1 Centro Euro-Mediterraneo per i Cambiamenti Climatici, Bologna, Italy 
2 Institute of Coastal Research, Helmholtz-Zentrum Geesthacht, Geesthacht, Germany 
3 University of Hamburg - Meteorological Institute, Hamburg, Germany 
4 Istituto Nazionale di Geofisica e Vulcanologia, Bologna, Italy


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Ago 2017 às 19:19)

Boas!
Dia bastante fresco e chuvoso por aqui. Os picos dos Alpes suíços estão bem carregadinhos de neve. Atenção que é *verão*! 
Fotos que tirei hoje em Montreux:




Reparem nos raios do sol:


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Ago 2017 às 15:11)

Não é por nada que no Verão é quando chove mais na Suiça


----------



## Pek (13 Ago 2017 às 00:04)

Barcelona, día 10 de agosto de 2017. Espectacular 





https://twitter.com/BcnSkyline


Tromba marina el mismo día 10 de agosto de 2017 en Sant Adrià del Besòs (Barcelona)















Autor: Carlos Castillejo. https://twitter.com/Castibalsera

Más información:


Composición fotográfica de rayos en Santa Pola (Alicante) el día 9 de agosto de 2017




https://twitter.com/objtormentas

Orihuela (Alicante)


----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2017 às 00:50)

Ainda bem que não acontece o mesmo em PT continental. Imagino a choradeira que seria haver CAPE nos 3500 e nenhuma trovoada


----------



## Pek (15 Ago 2017 às 17:24)

Día de playa en San Sebastián hasta que llegó la Galerna...  Y eso que ésta ha sido débil...







Y luego pasa esto:


----------



## Pek (15 Ago 2017 às 17:37)

Alguna imagen más

Hondarribia (Guipúzcoa)

Me encantan las galernas, es un fenómeno interesantísimo. 





 Nube en forma de arco, del tipo _Shelf Cloud_ , precursora de vientos fuertes: En este caso: 23 de Mayo de 2008. Guecho (Bilbao). Foto Imanol Zuaznabar Garcia. Fuente: https://aemetblog.es/

Más información:
https://aemetblog.es/2016/09/07/las-galernas/
https://aemetblog.es/2016/09/30/una-revision-sobre-el-estudio-de-las-galernas/


----------



## Pek (15 Ago 2017 às 19:37)

Como siempre...


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Ago 2017 às 22:53)

Trovoada que apanhei ontem, em Espanha :












(Os gifs demoram um bocado a carregar no telemóvel.)


----------



## Pek (16 Ago 2017 às 18:05)

Hoy las condiciones para el desarrollo de fenómenos tormentosos destacados no eran las mejores en Europa Occidental y Centrooccidental, pero ha aparecido "o craque"...











ECOTOP alcanzando y probablemente superando los 15 km





Mecanismo de disparo

Granizo

En definitiva, impresionante. Ayer alguna que otra supercélula por la zona, hoy, sin apenas condiciones adecuadas, lo arriba expuesto. No tiene nombre lo de ese sitio, saca "petróleo" de donde no hay nada.


----------



## Pek (16 Ago 2017 às 19:29)

Dos "explosiones" grandes y una tercera de menor entidad con ECOTOP de 16 km :


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Ago 2017 às 21:18)

Pek disse:


> Efectivamente Baleares tiene este tipo de contrastes llamativos. En esta ocasión no existían las condiciones ideales para la formación de un medicane, pero a los meteolocos el SCM-CCM ya nos dejó buen sabor de boca



Sinceramente não conhecia os conceitos de Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala e Complexo Convectivo de Mesoescala mas já tinha visto a sigla SCM algumas vezes aqui no fórum sem encontrar o seu significado. Só me valeu o artigo da Wikipédia 





Pek disse:


> Hablando de medicanes, y partiendo del estudio (del año 2013) más completo hecho hasta la actualidad y el primero que ofrece una estadística sistemática y homogénea para un período de 60 años, no sé si lo he comentado alguna vez pero existen dos zonas principales de formación y aparición de este tipo de fenómenos en el Mediterráneo:
> 
> - Mediterráneo Occidental (W). Entre el estrecho de Gibraltar y la línea roja
> - Mar Jónico (I). Área entre las líneas azules
> ...



O Pek


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Ago 2017 às 16:54)

Foi preciso pisgar-me da Suíça para a trovoada dar o ar de sua graça por lá:
Há alguns minutos em Lausanne:
Vevey:


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Ago 2017 às 01:17)

Parece que hoje esteve bem animado em Vevey:
Frames de alguns raios:













Era só ter ficado mais uma semaninha na Suíça, que teria apanhado esta trovoada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Ago 2017 às 14:37)

Boas,

Tenho estado por Itália nestes últimos dias e já deu para lavar as vistas.

Estive ontem em Veneza, embora mesmo de saída (num cruzeiro) quando se formou a trovoada a SO da cidade. A base da nuvem estava brutal e penso que era uma supercélula. Tinha rotação evidente. Ainda deu para ver uns relâmpagos e ouvir uns trovões jeitosos.

Depois já em alto mar durante a noite, perto da Croácia, deu para ver um belo espetáculo de raios. Imaginava lá eu alguma vez na vida ver uma trovoada em alto mar no meio do Mediterrâneo. 

Neste momento estou em Bari e já se vão vendo alguns sinais de instabilidade porém fraquinho para já. Veremos na próxima noite. 

Tenho vários registos, quando tiver mais tempo coloco por aqui. 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Pek (22 Ago 2017 às 13:22)

Impresionante amplitud térmica


----------



## Pek (22 Ago 2017 às 13:47)

Embalse de la Cuerda del Pozo (Soria) sobre el río Douro/Duero desde el Sentinel 2. Comparación agosto de 2016 vs agosto de 2017:






Creación propia a partir de imágenes obtenidas en https://twitter.com/TFCanadas


----------



## Pek (23 Ago 2017 às 13:36)

A la expectativa de la colocación final de la DANA prevista para próximos días. En función de su zona de aparición variarán las zonas afectadas por lluvias intensas. Muchos cambios aún según las salidas modelísticas. Situación muy difícil de precisar y pronosticar con varios días de antelación:





Fuente de las imágenes: https://twitter.com/rrequenab

De momento hoy tormentas previstas en el noreste ibérico. Ya hay células con granizo sobre Aragón:


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 18:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 19:21)




----------



## Pek (23 Ago 2017 às 21:40)

Tormentas y lluvia en los Pirineos que, aunque ya extinguido con la ayuda de la precipitación de ayer, vendrán muy bien a la zona del incendio de Fanlo:


Rayos sin parar

Bonitos mammatus en Calanda (Teruel)

Se han juntado las tormentas de ayer con las del comienzo del día de hoy por lo juntas que iban las ondas que favorecían su formación:


----------



## Pek (23 Ago 2017 às 21:44)

Rayos también en Teruel...

Zaragoza...

...y en la zona entre el sur de Navarra y La Rioja- Valle del Ebro:


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 22:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2017 às 11:39)

*Há oito desaparecidos após deslizamento de terra na Suíça*
24 ago, 2017 - 10:47

As equipas procuram pessoas da Alemanha, Áustria e Suíça.



Foto: Gian Ehrenzeller/ EPA
Equipas de resgate suíças fazem buscas para encontrar oito pessoas que estão desaparecidas após um deslizamento de pedras e lama num vale remoto do país.

As autoridades retiraram cerca de 100 pessoas da aldeia de Bondo e recorreram a meios aéreos para resgatar montanhistas de algumas cabanas.

As equipas procuram pessoas da Alemanha, Áustria e Suíça.

Para as buscas foi mobilizado um helicopetro militar.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/91764/ha_...deslizamento_de_terra_na_suica?utm_source=rss


----------



## Pek (25 Ago 2017 às 03:11)

Impresionantes capturas ayer en Peralta (sur de Navarra-Valle del Ebro)











Autor:* Imanol Zuaznabar*. Fuente: https://twitter.com/I_zuaznabar


Y tampoco está mal esta captura en Jaca (Huesca)




Autor:* Alex Medina*. Fuente: https://www.instagram.com/alex.medina97/


----------



## Pek (25 Ago 2017 às 20:01)

Una vez más el este ibérico "explotando"

Algunas posibles supercélulas

Imagen de Teruel capital

Ecotops de hasta 16 km




https://twitter.com/aemet_sinobas

También en el centro de Alemania

Mucha atención en próximos días a las precipitaciones que pueden producirse:




http://www.cazatormentas.com/foro/s...ecial-no22-agosto-2017-dana-lluvias-intensas/

Simulación en la que se aprecian Sistemas Convectivos de Mesoescala (SCM) y/o Complejos Convectivos de Mesoescala (CCM)

Situación muy interesante a seguir


----------



## Pek (26 Ago 2017 às 17:00)

Empieza el baile de casi todas las tardes en el este ibérico:


También tormentas destacadas con granizo esta tarde por el oeste de Asturias:

- Ibias

- Cangas del Narcea

Edito con esta impresionante granizada en Grado (Asturias)


----------



## Pek (26 Ago 2017 às 19:44)

Espectacular Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala (SCM) ahora mismo en el noreste ibérico 











Ejea de los Caballeros (Zaragoza)

Presencia de supercélula embebida

Evolución inicial

Granizo severo

DVIL 6,4 g/m3 en la célula de las Cinco Villas (Zaragoza), uno de los principales nidos de supercélulas de la zona (según el seguimiento que se hace en Meteored)





Edito con algunas animaciones:


----------



## Pek (27 Ago 2017 às 17:38)

De ayer:
-Inundaciones y crecidas severas:

- Víctima mortal por el impacto de un rayo en Teruel:


De hoy: Oropesa (Toledo)


----------



## Pek (27 Ago 2017 às 18:17)

La Iglesuela (Toledo)


----------



## Pek (27 Ago 2017 às 20:46)

Provincia de León esta tarde. Brutal


----------



## Pek (27 Ago 2017 às 23:38)

Vendas da Barreira (Ourense)


----------



## GonçaloMPB (28 Ago 2017 às 10:10)

Ontem apanhei um dos espectáculos de trovoada que mais gostei.

Viagem Badajoz - Madrid entre as 21h30m e as 0h30m, pela zona de Trujillo começou a Norte, quando estava na zona do túnel e de Navalmoral de la Mata tinha 3 focos de raios à minha volta, a Este, na zona da "Serra", a Oeste entre Cáceres e Plasencia e a Norte na zona da Serra de Gredos. Que espectáculo brutal!
Choveu foi apenas 10 minutos na zona de Navalmoral.

Infelizmente não há fotos, conduzia e tinha o telemóvel com pouca bateria.


----------



## Pek (28 Ago 2017 às 12:45)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Ontem apanhei um dos espectáculos de trovoada que mais gostei.
> 
> Viagem Badajoz - Madrid entre as 21h30m e as 0h30m, pela zona de Trujillo começou a Norte, quando estava na zona do túnel e de Navalmoral de la Mata tinha 3 focos de raios à minha volta, a Este, na zona da "Serra", a Oeste entre Cáceres e Plasencia e a Norte na zona da Serra de Gredos. Que espectáculo brutal!
> Choveu foi apenas 10 minutos na zona de Navalmoral.
> ...



Trujillo ayer por la tarde (antes de que pasaras tú)


Una de las tormentas que te rodeaban creo que tuvo que ser ésta:


----------



## Pek (28 Ago 2017 às 12:50)

Ciudad de Madrid y entorno urbano circundante hoy:


Y esto acaba de empezar






En la Comunidad de Madrid ya hay zonas con acumulados importantes en el episodio: 81 mm en Cercedilla-La Fuenfría y 79 en el Puerto de Navacerrada:

Algunas inundaciones puntuales en la provincia de Córdoba:


----------



## GonçaloMPB (28 Ago 2017 às 13:44)

Como dizem os nossos amigos Espanhois: PEDAZO de tormenta.

Aqui em Madrid está de noite, chove de uma forma brutal, trovoada constante, trovões atrás uns dos outros.

Saudades de um dia assim. 

22º.


----------



## criz0r (28 Ago 2017 às 14:04)

Caramba @Pek ! Vocês estão sempre à frente


----------



## Pek (28 Ago 2017 às 15:20)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Como dizem os nossos amigos Espanhois: PEDAZO de tormenta.
> 
> Aqui em Madrid está de noite, chove de uma forma brutal, trovoada constante, trovões atrás uns dos outros.
> 
> ...



 "Molan" esas expresiones!



criz0r disse:


> Caramba @Pek ! Vocês estão sempre à frente





Algunas imágenes más:

León ayer:





Autor: *Jesús Calleja*. Fuente: https://twitter.com/ecazatormentas

Rivas Vaciamadrid (Madrid) hoy:




Fuente: https://foro.tiempo.com/castilla-y-leon-agosto-de-2017-t148410.0.html;msg3512269#msg3512269

Toledo

Bargas (Toledo)

Antequera (Málaga)

Cuevas Bajas (Málaga)
Fuente: http://www.cazatormentas.com/foro/s...17-dana-lluvias-intensas/msg763496/#msg763496


----------



## Pek (28 Ago 2017 às 15:55)

Otro vídeo llamativo de hoy en Toledo



 "_Road trip_" entre Madrid y Vigo. Buen resumen del día de ayer. Rayos, granizo, lluvias torrenciales...


----------



## Pek (29 Ago 2017 às 00:50)

Zamora

Santiago de Compostela

Toledo

Villahermosa (Ciudad Real) 




Autor: *Javier Pérez Olivares*. Fuente: https://twitter.com/AEMET_CLaMancha










Autor: *Agustín Hierro*. Fuente: https://twitter.com/AEMET_CLaMancha


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2017 às 01:14)

Quem é que vai buscar as estufas ao Mediterrâneo?  






A saída anterior era ainda pior:


----------



## Pek (29 Ago 2017 às 21:37)

La ración de hoy:

Cortes (extremo sur de Navarra. Valle del Ebro):

Sobradiel, entorno de la ciudad de Zaragoza:

Tromba marina que toca tierra convirtiéndose en tornado en Burriana (Castellón)

*彡COPE Castellón彡*‏@copecastellon
Una fuerte tormenta ha sorprendido a las comarcas de La Plana. Incluso una tromba marina ha causado daños en el Puerto de Burriana











Estepa (Sevilla)


----------



## Pek (29 Ago 2017 às 21:48)

Alguno más:

Borja (Zaragoza)

Cabra (Córdoba) ayer

Trujillo (Cáceres) ayer

Mucha atención mañana al sureste de Iberia


----------



## rokleon (29 Ago 2017 às 22:58)




----------



## joralentejano (30 Ago 2017 às 01:07)

Mete respeito...imagino se estivesse mesmo lá!


----------



## Pek (30 Ago 2017 às 17:26)

Hoy hemos tenido dos Sistemas Convectivos de Mesoescala (SCM) en el sureste ibérico, uno principal afectando a Almería, Granada, Murcia, Jaén y Albacete, y otro de menor tamaño (un poco antes) en Murcia y Alicante:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






https://twitter.com/AEMET_Aragon












https://twitter.com/lalineameteo


----------



## Pek (30 Ago 2017 às 17:34)

Borja (Zaragoza) ayer:


Bulbuente (Zaragoza), consecuencia de las tormentas:


----------



## criz0r (30 Ago 2017 às 17:52)

@Pek Que brutalidade .  O Mar Mediterrâneo a servir de combustível para a explosão deste SCM.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2017 às 21:25)

Em sochi, no mar negro.


----------



## Pek (31 Ago 2017 às 14:12)

País Vasco ayer:


Zaragoza anteayer:





https://twitter.com/ritezeta


----------



## Pek (31 Ago 2017 às 14:23)

Barcelona hoy 


Barcelona desde el Tibidabo




https://twitter.com/MiguelMeteo

Un rato antes...




https://twitter.com/alfons_pc


----------



## criz0r (31 Ago 2017 às 14:39)

Wow @Pek que tempestade demoníaca . Impressão minha ou em aquilo em Barcelona foi um Downburst ?


----------



## Pek (4 Set 2017 às 16:19)

criz0r disse:


> Wow @Pek que tempestade demoníaca . Impressão minha ou em aquilo em Barcelona foi um Downburst ?



Sí, un reventón (_downburst_) 



*Resumen de la DANA*:
Nº de descargas eléctricas registradas desde el 26 hasta el 31 de agosto: *131.169*. Se distribuyen así:

- Día 26 de agosto: *8.414*
- Día 27 de agosto: *26.785*
- Día 28 de agosto: *35.467*
- Día 29 de agosto: *21.105*
- Día 30 de agosto: *9.876*
- Día 31 de agosto: *29.522*






*

Resumen del mes de agosto de 2017:
*Nº de descargas eléctricas registradas: *249.327*
Para comparar, la media de los últimos 5 años (2012- 2016) del número de descargas eléctricas registradas en el mes agosto es de 169.322

Fuente: AEMET

Una imagen más, supercélula cerca de la ciudad de Castellón de la Plana el pasado 31 de agosto:





Autor: Fufu Fotos. Fuente: https://foro.tiempo.com/casos-de-pr...2017-normas-y-listado-pagina-1-t148201.0.html


----------



## Pek (5 Set 2017 às 16:16)

Una vez concluido el verano meteorológico (junio, julio y agosto) he estado mirando por curiosidad los datos de la estación de AEMET de Rentería (165 m, provincia de Guipúzcoa) con código 1021X. Y esto es lo que me he encontrado para estos 92 días de verano:

- Días de precipitación >= 0,2 mm:.................. 55 días
- Precipitación total:......................................... 346,9 mm

Por meses:

JUNIO
- Días de precipitación >= 0,2 mm:.................. 19 días
- Precipitación total:......................................... 106,5 mm

JULIO
- Días de precipitación >= 0,2 mm:.................. 17 días
- Precipitación total:.......................................... 87,6 mm

AGOSTO
- Días de precipitación >= 0,2 mm:................... 19 días
- Precipitación total:.......................................... 152,8 mm

Localización en relación a la ciudad de San Sebastián:






Más precisa:






Imágenes del lugar:









https://es.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=13285263


La media 1971-2000 para el verano de aquella zona del embalse de Añarbe (entre Guipúzcoa y Navarra) se sitúa en los 366 mm (117 + 125 + 124), así que este verano se ha situado en la media de precipitación veraniega o muy ligeramente por debajo. Algo más al norte, en los municipios de Oyarzun (Guipúzcoa) y Lesaca (Navarra) las medias 1971-2000 suben aún más, hasta superar los 440 mm en ciertas estaciones (141 + 158 + 145). Clima templado oceánico (atlántico) hiper-ultrahiperhúmedo.

Fuente: AEMET

Edito: Para los que le gusta botánica os dejo la vegetación dominante:

- Hayedo acidófilo atlántico con _Fagus sylvatica
- _Hayedo-robledal ácido atlántico con _Fagus sylvatica_ y _Quercus robur
- _Robledal acidófilo dominado por _Quercus robur
- _Bosque mixto atlántico con _Quercus robur_, _Betula pendula_, _Betula pubescens, Ulmus glabra, Tilia platyphyllos, Populus tremula, Sorbus aria, Acer pseudoplatanus, Acer platanoides, _etc.
_- _Aliseda ribereña eurosiberiana con _Alnus glutinosa _y _Fraxinus excelsior_


----------



## cepp1 (5 Set 2017 às 21:46)

Mucha lluvia en espana ou fue un ano de pouca lluvia??


----------



## Pek (6 Set 2017 às 00:55)

cepp1 disse:


> Mucha lluvia en espana ou fue un ano de pouca lluvia??



Varía un poco en función de la zona de la que hablemos. El norte y, particularmente, el cuadrante noroeste han tenido en el pasado año hidrológico (1 de septiembre de 2016 - 31 de agosto de 2017) precipitaciones muy por debajo de la media (ha caído entre un 50 y un 75% de lo que resulta habitual), siendo particularmente secos el invierno y la primavera, con gran escasez de nieve para lo que resulta normal. Eso ha influido en los recursos hídricos actualmente disponibles. En cambio el sureste ibérico ha registrado precipitaciones notablemente por encima de la media. Algunos mapas:







Índice de precipitación del último año hidrológico (1 septiembre 2016 - 31 agosto 2017). Seco a muy seco en amplias zonas del tercio norte ibérico y húmedo a muy húmedo en el sureste:






Como se muestra a continuación es una situación que viene de largo en algunas zonas:

Últimos dos años hidrológicos:






 Últimos tres:





Un saludo


----------



## cepp1 (6 Set 2017 às 01:19)

Pek disse:


> Varía un poco en función de la zona de la que hablemos. El norte y, particularmente, el cuadrante noroeste han tenido en el pasado año hidrológico (1 de septiembre de 2016 - 31 de agosto de 2017) precipitaciones muy por debajo de la media (ha caído entre un 50 y un 75% de lo que resulta habitual), siendo particularmente secos el invierno y la primavera, con gran escasez de nieve para lo que resulta normal. Eso ha influido en los recursos hídricos actualmente disponibles. En cambio el sureste ibérico ha registrado precipitaciones notablemente por encima de la media. Algunos mapas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No soy un experto, pero me parece que la zona de Valencia y Murcia llovió mucho. Pero no es una de las zonas con más escasez de agua?


----------



## joralentejano (6 Set 2017 às 02:07)

cepp1 disse:


> No soy un experto, pero me parece que la zona de Valencia y Murcia llovió mucho. Pero no es una de las zonas con más escasez de agua?


Pelos meus conhecimentos, essa zona que te referes é uma zona com muitos extremos. Pode estar sem chover algo de jeito durante bastante tempo e haver anos em que chove um disparate, em poucos dias pode cair a média total anual de algumas zonas do Alentejo. Este inverno que passou, foi a zona onde mais choveu de toda a Espanha tal como mostram os mapas, mas agora, podem estar 2/3 anos ou até mais tempo sem chover algo relevante. Mas o facto de caírem grandes quantidades de precipitação quando chover a sério, faz com as barragens daquelas zonas sejam rapidamente abastecidas


----------



## Orion (8 Set 2017 às 22:35)

Mapa dinâmico que agrega as câmaras de trânsito da Islândia  http://vegasja.vegagerdin.is/eng/

Com uma utilidade muito específica e esporádica mas algum dia o portal poderá ser útil. Algumas câmaras têm dados meteorológicos.


----------



## AnDré (10 Set 2017 às 13:26)

*Pelo menos cinco mortos devido a temporal em Itália*

Pelo menos cinco pessoas morreram devido ao temporal que, nas últimas horas, afetou o noroeste e o centro de Itália, nomeadamente as regiões de Ligúria e Toscana, informaram hoje os bombeiros daquelas localidades.

As localidades mais afetadas, e nas quais se encontraram os corpos, foram as de Livorno e de Montenero, na costa do Toscana, onde o temporal chegou depois de afetar Ligúria, para a qual foi emitido um alerta vermelho.

Nestas localidades verificaram-se, também, inundações e desabamento de terras causados pelas fortes chuvas, que desde o início da manhã de hoje começaram a afetar também a região de Lácio e a capital do país, Roma.

Fontes dos bombeiros citadas pela agência de notícias Efe dão conta de 160 ocorrências em situações de inundação, queda de árvores e resgate de pessoas que se encontravam nos seus automóveis, isto nas cidades de Pisa e de Livorno.

Em declarações aos meios de comunicação locais, o presidente da comuna de Livorno, Filippo Nogarin, indicou que "a situação é muito problemática, crítica".
"Espero que não seja um desastre", acrescentou.

Acumulados de precipitação de hoje até às 11h20 UTC:


----------



## Mjhb (13 Set 2017 às 10:47)

Bom dia!
Desde já desculpem se este não for o tópico mais adequado para fazer esta pergunta, mas este outono e até fevereiro estarei em Wroclaw, na Polónia, e gostava de saber se alguém por aqui tem noção de qual será a fonte mais fidedigna para eu ir acompanhando o tempo e as previsões por lá! Obrigado


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2017 às 11:36)

Pedro disse:


> Bom dia!
> Desde já desculpem se este não for o tópico mais adequado para fazer esta pergunta, mas este outono e até fevereiro estarei em Wroclaw, na Polónia, e gostava de saber se alguém por aqui tem noção de qual será a fonte mais fidedigna para eu ir acompanhando o tempo e as previsões por lá! Obrigado



Bem-vindo de novo Pedro, andas desaparecido! 

Vais de _erasmus_? 

Também andei pela Polónia no outono/Inverno de 2011/2012 em Bialystok, foi um Inverno mais interessante da minha vida, muita neve,_ record_ pessoal de temperatura mínima sentida por mim de -29ºC! 

Quanto a previsões e acompanhamento meteorológico eu usava além do Foreca, o instituto de meteorologia polaco, na altura tinha até algumas estações em tempo real, no entanto nunca mais visitei o site deles, não sei como está agora.

Não te esqueças de fazer o seguimento aqui no MeteoPT, a malta sedenta de neve e frio agradece!


----------



## Mjhb (14 Set 2017 às 21:13)

MSantos disse:


> Bem-vindo de novo Pedro, andas desaparecido!
> 
> Vais de _erasmus_?
> 
> ...



Tenho andado ocupado com o curso, e agora com a burocracia toda deste processo, mas pelo menos tenho carregado as medições da estação para o WU, e limpo e faço a manutenção da minha estação com frequência!

Sim, vou quatro mesitos de Erasmus, mas pelas previsões sazonais (eu sei perfeitamente a pouca fidedignidade que têm) não me parece que venha a ser um inverno tão interessante quanto este último. Mas sempre que arranjar um tempinho e net, hei de partilhar aqui umas fotos do tempo e das viagens 

De qualquer das formas já sei que Wroclaw é das cidades mais quentes, ou melhor menos frias (xD) lá na Polónia, por isso não devo morrer de muito frio ehehehe

Consegue dar-me o link do instituto oficial, ou o nome dele?


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2017 às 11:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2017 às 11:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 23:56)

*Tempestade na Roménia causa seis mortos e 30 feridos*
17 set 2017 20:51
MadreMedia / Lusa

Seis pessoas morreram e pelo menos trinta ficaram feridas em consequência da tempestade que assolou a região oeste da Roménia, revelaram as autoridades locais.






Com ventos superiores a cem quilómetros hora, a tempestade devastou telhados de habitações, derrubou veículos e arrancou árvores e postes de eletricidade. Várias habitações ficaram sem energia elétrica.

A tempestade na Roménia aconteceu depois de o país ter vivido dias de temperaturas elevadas. As autoridades aconselharam a população a procurar abrigo e a reforçar a segurança da entrada das habitações.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/tempestade-na-romenia-causa-seis-mortos-e-30-feridos


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2017 às 13:35)




----------



## rokleon (19 Set 2017 às 23:14)

downburst em Belgrado


----------



## rokleon (25 Set 2017 às 10:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2017 às 22:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2017 às 22:13)




----------



## António josé Sales (27 Set 2017 às 20:02)

MAU TEMPO NA EUROPA OCIDENTAL ::::

Ao longo dos próximos 5-8 dias, uma série de perturbações vai deixar o tempo mais mexido e complicado na Europa Ocidental e no Mediterrâneo, algumas destas perturbações serão alimentadas pelo fluxo de ar tropical instável associado à circulação do Furacão Maria e Lee.

Espera-se muito VENTO e CHUVA, em especial, na Irlanda e Grã-Bretanha.








Fonte: BestWeather


----------



## Pek (28 Set 2017 às 08:50)

Sur de Sicilia


----------



## Pek (28 Set 2017 às 10:14)

Tras un período no activo por cuestiones de vacaciones y trabajo retomo la participación en el foro, compartiendo algunas cosas interesantes que han ocurrido en el mes de septiembre. Por Baleares hemos tenido una primera mitad de mes bastante movida:

Menorca


----------



## Pek (28 Set 2017 às 10:26)

Alicante.Espectacular reventón  El primer vídeo con su llegada es impresionante


----------



## Pek (28 Set 2017 às 10:37)

Ahora granizo en la Comunidad de Madrid:


Olost (Barcelona) hace 3 días:


----------



## Pek (28 Set 2017 às 10:57)

Y el supercrack, Teruel, con una granizada absolutamente increíble el pasado día 22 de septiembre. Acumulación de granizo de locura! :






















https://twitter.com/teruelmeteo


----------



## Pek (28 Set 2017 às 11:20)

Y los vídeos de lo de Teruel. Sin palabras. Parece un vídeo de invierno!:


----------



## Pek (28 Set 2017 às 11:21)




----------



## rozzo (28 Set 2017 às 11:40)

Pek disse:


>



Até quanto caiu a temperatura nessa mega tempestade de granizo @Pek? Sabes?
Além do granizo acumulado absolutamente impressionante, no último vídeo (filmado dentro do carro) a certa altura mais parece estar a cair algo tipo graupel, nem parece "granizo puro". Não só está a cair de forma fraca (o que não é propriamente usual em quedas de granizo de trovoadas de verão, onde o granizo geralmente é violento), como dá ideia de ser bastante leve, de se verem pedaços de granizo/gelo a desfazer no vidro do carro, típico do graupel.
Deve ter sido uma área enorme afectada por esse "mergulho" de ar frio associado ao sistema convectivo, tens imagens de radar?


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Set 2017 às 11:45)

rozzo disse:


> Até quanto caiu a temperatura nessa mega tempestade de granizo



O vídeo do youtube fala com 28 Cº...


----------



## cepp1 (28 Set 2017 às 11:47)

Pek disse:


> Sur de Sicilia



O sul de Italia estava em seca e agora tanta chuva, é sempre de 8 e de 80s


----------



## Pek (28 Set 2017 às 14:07)

rozzo disse:


> Até quanto caiu a temperatura nessa mega tempestade de granizo @Pek? Sabes?
> Além do granizo acumulado absolutamente impressionante, no último vídeo (filmado dentro do carro) a certa altura mais parece estar a cair algo tipo graupel, nem parece "granizo puro". Não só está a cair de forma fraca (o que não é propriamente usual em quedas de granizo de trovoadas de verão, onde o granizo geralmente é violento), como dá ideia de ser bastante leve, de se verem pedaços de granizo/gelo a desfazer no vidro do carro, típico do graupel.
> Deve ter sido uma área enorme afectada por esse "mergulho" de ar frio associado ao sistema convectivo, tens imagens de radar?



Cayó hasta los 7 ºC de mínima a las 21:50! Un descenso de unos 20 ºC en muy poco tiempo. Se acumularon unos 40 mm en 30 minutos en la estación de la capital. En otras zonas de los alrededores la tormenta pudo ser aún más intensa según algunos testimonios. La bajada de temperaturas fue tan importante que hubo 4 personas atendidas por hipotermia, una de ellas que quedó atrapada por el granizo y 3 bomberos que fueron en su rescate. Véase vídeo (Minuto 0:56 en adelante)



Algunos gifs del sistema convectivo:


----------



## Iceberg (28 Set 2017 às 14:07)

cepp1 disse:


> O sul de Italia estava em seca e agora tanta chuva, é sempre de 8 e de 80s



Típico do clima mediterrânico, por vezes muito extremado.


----------



## Pek (29 Set 2017 às 09:08)

Clásico repaso del glaciar de Monte Perdido (Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca) al finalizar el verano. Imágenes de ayer 28 de septiembre. Pese al año horroroso que llevamos y a haber disminuido en los últimos lustros, se siguen viendo unas potentes grietas de tracción, indicadoras de un notable dinamismo:










Autor: *Xarls*. Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2017 às 22:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2017 às 22:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2017 às 08:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2017 às 20:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2017 às 20:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2017 às 11:13)

*7 people killed by storm Xavier, rail travellers told to expect further disruptions*
6 October 2017, 08:47 CEST+02:00 

*Germany: Storm Xavier results in seven dead, traffic disruptions Oct. 5 /update 1*

_Event
Storm Xavier left at least seven people dead in Germany
on Thursday, October 5, as high winds buffeted the north of the 
country. Much of northern Germany was under a Category 3 storm warning, 
on a scale from 1 (least severe) to 4 (most severe), and experienced 
winds reaching 100-130 km/h (62-80 mph) on Thursday afternoon (local 
time). Among the most severely affected regions are Brandenburg, Berlin, Hamburg, Bremen, and Lower Saxony._

_Winds reached 120 km/h (75 mph) in Berlin, resulting in the Berlin fire 
brigade declaring a state of emergency and numerous transportation 
disruptions. Xavier led to the temporary suspension of flight operations
at Berlin Tegel Airport (TXL) and Berlin Schönefeld Airport (SXF) on Thursday; in addition, some international flights were canceled at Bremen Airport (BRE) and Hanover Airport
(HAJ). Berlin's S-Bahn urban rail service, U-Bahn underground metro 
service, and trams also experienced significant disruptions on Thursday.
Deutsche Bahn temporarily canceled long-distance train service to and 
from Berlin, as well as some trains in Lower Saxony, Bremen, Schleswig-Holstein,
and commuter trains in Hamburg. Additionally, the Berlin Transport 
Company announced around 17:00 (local time) that all bus service had 
stopped in the city; bus service reportedly may not fully resume until 
after Friday morning. Most transportation disruptions in Germany 
resulting from Storm Xavier are expected to be resolved by Friday._

_Context
Severe weather has resulted in increasingly 
costly damages in Germany over the past few years: in 2016, German 
insurers paid EUR 940 million (USD 1.1 billion) in storm damage claims, 
compared to EUR 100 million (USD 117 million) in 2015. Thus far in 2017,
storm damage in Germany has reportedly cost insurers EUR 600 million 
(USD 702 million) in damages._


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2017 às 11:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2017 às 11:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2017 às 21:55)




----------



## rokleon (7 Out 2017 às 10:29)




----------



## criz0r (15 Out 2017 às 01:29)

Situação muito perigosa para a Irlanda, o Arpége não está nada meigo:


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 22:21)




----------



## rokleon (17 Out 2017 às 12:39)

http://www.severe-weather.eu/news/n...n-north-spain-and-portugal-today-oct-17-2017/


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2017 às 18:19)

Fumo dos incêndios hoje, na Europa Central/Escandinávia:


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Out 2017 às 19:12)

Céu esta manhã em Copenhaga..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G925F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (18 Out 2017 às 11:45)

Parece que por fin ha llegado el otoño:









Sierra Nevada (Granada) hoy:





https://twitter.com/meteoexplorer


----------



## Pek (18 Out 2017 às 15:11)

Jerez de la Frontera (Cádiz)







Almería

Sierra Nevada

Atención a la costa mediterránea ibérica esta tarde:


----------



## Pek (18 Out 2017 às 16:40)

110 mm en lo que va de día en Gandesa (Tarragona), en su estación del Servicio Meteorológico de Cataluña:






Algunos rayos caídos muy cerca del que graba:


----------



## Pek (18 Out 2017 às 19:58)

Espectacular fenómeno severo en Valls (Tarragona). Parece que se ha tratado de un brutal reventón (_downburst_):



Consecuencias:










































Fuentes: https://twitter.com/ARAmeteo, https://twitter.com/pijoan_jordi, https://twitter.com/tomasmolinab, https://twitter.com/meteovalls, https://twitter.com/jgarciavalls

Ciudad de Tarragona:


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2017 às 20:09)

Pek disse:


> Espectacular fenómeno severo en Valls (Tarragona). Parece que se ha tratado de un brutal reventón (_downburst_):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meu Deus! É por estas e outras que as sociedades de facto têm de rapidamente ter planos adaptados ás alterações climáticas.


----------



## Pek (19 Out 2017 às 12:23)

Magnífico aspecto de Sierra Nevada hoy:


Edito: Hoy algunos ya se han estrenado con las primeras esquiadas del año:













Autor: *José Carlos Núñez López*. 
Fuentes: https://www.nevasport.com/phorum/read.php?10,3827201,3828083#msg-3828083 y http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/...&sid=2012d89ead7d7a37cffd66a70ab72504#p112406


Vídeo (y más fotografías):


----------



## Pek (19 Out 2017 às 17:01)

Vídeo desde el interior del colegio Sant Pau en la ciudad de Tarragona, ayer  



Valls:


Consecuencias:

Se habla de 13 heridos pero sin víctimas mortales.


Alguna imagen de rayos de ayer:

Torroella de Montgrí (Gerona)





Eduard Oller





Jaume Andújar

Fuente: Corporación Catalana de Medios Audiovisuales


----------



## rokleon (21 Out 2017 às 21:54)




----------



## hurricane (23 Out 2017 às 12:39)

O GFS ha varias saidas que anda a prever a primeira entrada fria com neve para a Europa no inicio de Novembro. O ECM tambem ja comeca a ver essa tendencia. Quando os dois modelos estao em sintonia é bom sinal. Vamos ver.


----------



## hurricane (26 Out 2017 às 19:53)

Helsinquia ja recebeu o primeiro nevao do ano.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 21:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2017 às 22:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2017 às 14:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2017 às 14:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 14:15)

*Manuel Oberhuber*‏@manu_bx 5 hHá 5 horas
10:00-Update, es wird extrem: 140 km/h Enns 126 km/h Kremsmünster 124 km/h Waizenkirchen 117 km/h Linz Flugh. 106 km/h Wien Flugh. #Herwart



 *Manuel Oberhuber*‏@manu_bx 6 hHá 6 horas
Auf den Bergen heute kein ideales Wanderwetter: 179 km/h Feuerkogel 134 km/h Buchberg 126 km/h Loferer Alm 111 km/h Ischgl Idalpe #Herwart


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 14:16)

*Strong winds batter central Europe, killing at least five*
October 29, 2017 / 12:19 PM / Updated 8 minutes ago


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 14:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 14:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Strong winds batter central Europe, killing at least five*
> October 29, 2017 / 12:19 PM / Updated 8 minutes ago


*Two dead and one church destroyed already...*

https://www.novinky.cz/domaci/45328...cesko-dva-mrtvi-v-moste-se-zritil-kostel.html

https://www.seznam.cz/zpravy/clanek...rice-39108?dop-ab-variant=&seq-no=1&source=hp


----------



## Mjhb (29 Out 2017 às 17:27)

Hoje por Vienna o dia esteve muito complicado no que toca ao vento... Amanheceu calmo até, mas por volta das 7h30 regressou o vento que ja havia do día anterior más muito muito mais forte. Tentei ir aos jardins do Palácio mas estavam encerrados devido ao alerta laranja, e no centro da cidade devido aos ventos cruzados no meio dos edifícios era impossível estar. Haviam até caixotes do lixo a caminhar pelas ruas arrastados pelo vento, cabos de eletricidade rasgados, etc.
Estou no caminho de volta a Wroclaw na Polónia e pelo que vejo pelas janelas do autocarro, o vento ainda se mantém e temos apanhado alguns aguaceiros fortes de quando a quando. Veremos agora este aproxima dias no que toca à entrada de ar frio


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 18:34)

*Tempestade na Europa central faz cinco mortos*
29 out 2017 18:23

Cinco pessoas morreram e várias ficaram feridas na passagem hoje da tempestade Herwart pela Europa central, com ventos até 180 quilómetros que derrubaram árvores e provocaram o caos nos transportes.






De acordo com um balanço da agência de notícias Associated Press datado de Berlim (com contributos de jornalistas na Polónia e na República Checa), centenas de milhares de casas na República Checa e na Áustria, entre outros países, ficaram sem energia elétrica.

Devido à tempestade um voo da companhia aérea alemã Lufthansa de Houston para Frankfurt teve de aterrar de emergência em Estugarda, a sudoeste da Alemanha, devido aos ventos fortes.

Na Polónia, segundo a imprensa do país, morreram duas pessoas, um motorista que embateu numa árvore que caiu e outro que foi atingido também por uma árvore.


Na República Checa, a imprensa informou ter havido também duas mortes, em consequência da queda de árvores.

Na costa alemã do mar do Norte um campista de 63 anos morreu afogado num local que inundou. Em Berlim registaram-se feridos devido a queda de telhas e de um andaime.

Já na zona ocidental da Alemanha pelo menos duas pessoas ficaram feridas na autoestrada 20 quando os veículos deslizaram numa camada de cinco centímetros de granizo.

As ligações de comboio em vários estados do norte da Alemanha foram canceladas, o mesmo acontecendo em Viena, na Áustria. Em Hamburgo no norte da Alemanha, o rio Elba inundou várias ruas.

A tempestade Herwart segue-se à Xavier, que há três semanas fustigou o noroeste da Alemanha e provocou a morte de sete pessoas. A mesma tempestade provocou duas mortes na vizinha Polónia.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/tempestade-na-europa-central-faz-cinco-mortos


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 21:12)

One of many aftermaths of deadly windstorm Herwart: Big cargo ship "Glory Amsterdam" got loose and drifted towards the island of Langeoog (https://en.wikipedia.org/wi... where it got grounded. Ship does not have cargo on board but a lot of oil in its tanks. There is danger of an oil spill in that nature reserve.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Out 2017 às 11:10)

Bom dia! 

A noite de ontem foi muito frutífera no que toca a neve nas montanhas checas aqui na fronteira com a Baixa Silésia polaca, e particularmente nas Montanhas Tatras, a sul de Cracóvia, na fronteira com a Eslováquia, onde em Zakopane (+/-800m) já houve acumulação de neve 
Há pouco aqui em Wroclaw you've também um aguaceiro de neve, curto (+/-2min) mas intenso que apanhou todos de surpresa, até porque estão 4-5°C pelo menos e um dia solarengo


----------



## Ayax (31 Out 2017 às 12:11)

A punto de iniciarse noviembre con muy poca nieve todavía en las montañas españolas.

Cordillera Cantábrica, Picos de Europa (2600 metros)




Sierra Nevada, en las pistas a mayor altitud (3000 metros)




Pirineos, pico Posets (3375 metros)


----------



## VimDePantufas (31 Out 2017 às 12:46)

Si muy poquita pero nevará los proximos dias lo creyo yo


----------



## Pek (31 Out 2017 às 15:51)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Si muy poquita pero nevará los proximos dias lo creyo yo



Efectivamente, muy poca. Está siendo un comienzo de otoño muy malo en lo que a nieves se refiere, como los de los últimos años, por otra parte. Algunas imágenes de los últimos diez días de dos macizos pirenaicos:

Macizo de las Maladetas (Pirineos Aragoneses, Provincia de Huesca). Día 22 de octubre:










Autor: *danielrojillo223. *Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4582


Cara norte-noreste del Monte Perdido (Pirineos Aragoneses, Provincia de Huesca), día 28 de octubre:





Autor: *Xarls*. Fuente:

Esperemos que mejore la situación en próximas fechas.

Edito con las previsiones para el Macizo de las Maladetas:




Parece que de cara al fin de semana...


----------



## F_R (31 Out 2017 às 16:59)

Esta manhã tivemos a primeira geada do ano no oeste de França. Estou mais ou menos a 30km a Este de Nantes, e apesar de não ser muito ja se via os campos brancos nas zonas mais desabrigadas. 
Estava perto dos 2°C quando sai de casa


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2017 às 19:27)




----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2017 às 15:34)




----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2017 às 16:16)

*Swiss glaciers suffered 'extreme' melting in the past year*

Não é preciso escrever mas o outono tem sido bastante anómalo na Europa ocidental. Pior só no Ártico.


----------



## marcoacmaia (4 Nov 2017 às 16:46)

Orion disse:


> *Swiss glaciers suffered 'extreme' melting in the past year*
> 
> Não é preciso escrever mas o outono tem sido bastante anómalo na Europa ocidental. Pior só no Ártico.


Resta saber até quando e quais serão as consequências até lá, e se de um momento para o outro não passemos para outro extremo, que é o frio.
Era curioso saber até que ponto, o próximo ano possa ter uma inversão de temperaturas, isto é, ficar tendencialmente mais frio fora dos parâmetros  normais.
Isto porque, aquilo que passamos em Portugal, não é menos grave noutros pontos do mapa Europeu, é algo anómalo mas que alguns tentam passar a ideia que o único prejudicado é cá nosso velho país. Nada mais errado e estes mapas assim o provam.


----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2017 às 17:05)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Resta saber até quando e quais serão as consequências *até lá*, e se de um momento para o outro não passemos para outro extremo, que é o frio.



Quando?

Pessoalmente não apostaria nessa inversão relâmpago sem a ocorrência de um evento extraordinário.



marcoacmaia disse:


> Era curioso saber até que ponto, o próximo ano possa ter uma inversão de temperaturas, isto é, ficar tendencialmente mais frio fora dos parâmetros normais.




O calor vem desde 2015. A anomalia negativa está a demorar 

Há anomalias globais e regionais. Em que estás a pensar? A segunda é mais provável que a primeira.



marcoacmaia disse:


> Isto porque, aquilo que passamos em Portugal, não é menos grave noutros pontos do mapa Europeu, é algo anómalo mas que alguns tentam passar a ideia que o único prejudicado é cá nosso velho país. Nada mais errado e estes mapas assim o provam.



Este ano a seca foi bastante severa no Mediterrâneo e penso que foi um evento excecional. O evento ainda não acabou por isso não opino mais.

Quando é que isto se vai repetir? Daqui a 10 ou 30 anos? É uma boa pergunta.

Entretanto, tudo na mesma.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2017 às 19:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2017 às 19:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2017 às 19:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2017 às 19:40)




----------



## marcoacmaia (4 Nov 2017 às 21:51)

Orion disse:


> Quando?
> 
> Pessoalmente não apostaria nessa inversão relâmpago sem a ocorrência de um evento extraordinário.
> 
> ...



Nem eu, tão pouco aposto, mas gostava que acontecesse essa inversão.
Quanto ao calor, e isto ser uma anomalia regional, certo. Mas o que pode estar a causar essa que essa anomalia (claro que sem retirar da variável o AG) esteja a demorar a inverter-se.
Na tua opinião, é possível dada a questão do Aquecimento Global, assistirmos em breve a uma anomalia negativa com o mesmo período temporal?

Outra situação que pode estar relacionada com anomalia regionais positiva, é a seca também vivida no Nordeste do Brasil que já dura há 5 anos!?


----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2017 às 22:27)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Quanto ao calor, e isto ser uma anomalia regional, certo. *Mas o que pode estar a causar essa que essa anomalia (claro que sem retirar da variável o AG) esteja a demorar a inverter-se*.



Há alguma pergunta aí? Parece.



marcoacmaia disse:


> Na tua opinião, é possível dada a questão do Aquecimento Global, assistirmos em breve a uma anomalia negativa com o mesmo período temporal?



Se isso acontecesse não havia AG.

O aquecimento excecional atual deve-se, em parte, ao El Niño. Há-de se ver qual será a extensão da 'correção'. Em teoria o aquecimento vai continuar mas com uma velocidade mais baixa. A pior parte é que se está quase no La Niña mas não há assim tanto arrefecimento.






Essa situação também é visível nos _céticos_:








marcoacmaia disse:


> Outra situação que pode estar relacionada com anomalia regionais positiva, é a seca também vivida no Nordeste do Brasil que já dura há 5 anos!?



Desconhecia mas bom ponto:



> Os casos de seca que levaram a decretos de situação de emergência ou calamidade pública no país dispararam entre 2003 e 2015, segundo dados mais recentes da ANA (Agência Nacional de Águas). Ao longo do período de 13 anos, o número desses episódios cresceu 409%.
> 
> Nesse mesmo intervalo, também aumentou a quantidade de municípios no país que decretaram emergência ou calamidade em decorrência das secas. O salto foi de 199%.
> 
> Como a *Folha* revelou no domingo (19), a seca no Nordeste é a pior desde 1961, segundo registros do Centro de Previsão de Tempo e Estudos Climáticos do Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas Espaciais.


----------



## rokleon (4 Nov 2017 às 22:36)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Nem eu, tão pouco aposto, mas gostava que acontecesse essa inversão.
> Quanto ao calor, e isto ser uma anomalia regional, certo. Mas o que pode estar a causar essa que essa anomalia (claro que sem retirar da variável o AG) esteja a demorar a inverter-se.
> Na tua opinião, é possível dada a questão do Aquecimento Global, assistirmos em breve a uma anomalia negativa com o mesmo período temporal?
> 
> Outra situação que pode estar relacionada com anomalia regionais positiva, é a seca também vivida no Nordeste do Brasil que já dura há 5 anos!?



desculpem lá a ignorância, o que é o "AG"?

Quanto à tua pergunta é uma observação evidente que se tem observado extremos de chuva, p. exemplo, em Itália e nos Balcãs e por outro lado, seca extrema na P. Ibérica, mas não sei-te realmente responder. A relação que fazes com o Nordeste do Brasil não sei se parece a mais correta pois 5 anos são 5 anos... E a maneira como o tempo se comporta nos trópicos é uma história bem diferente do que nas nossas latitudes, mas parecem ser alterações climáticas o factor determinante, e como diz, e bem, Orion, os ciclos El Niño/La Niña.


----------



## rokleon (4 Nov 2017 às 22:38)

rokleon disse:


> desculpem lá a ignorância, o que é o "AG"?
> 
> Quanto à tua pergunta é uma observação evidente que se tem observado extremos de chuva, p. exemplo, em Itália e nos Balcãs e por outro lado, seca extrema na P. Ibérica, mas não sei-te realmente responder. A relação que fazes com o Nordeste do Brasil não sei se parece a mais correta pois 5 anos são 5 anos... E a maneira como o tempo se comporta nos trópicos é uma história bem diferente do que nas nossas latitudes, mas parecem ser alterações climáticas o factor determinante, e como diz, e bem, Orion, os ciclos El Niño/La Niña.


aquecimento global... não é? que perguntas faço eu


----------



## Pek (5 Nov 2017 às 21:21)

Efectivamente la nieve no ha faltado a su cita:

Esta mañana:

Plan d'Están (Benasque, Huesca)




Autor: *Dani Mora*. https://twitter.com/meteobenas



Ahora arrecia la nieve:

Pirineos Occidentales Aragoneses con una ventisca ligera

Valle de Arán (Pirineos Catalanes, provincia de Lérida). Tres primeras imágenes a unos 1.600metros:











Montgarri





Salardú (1275 m, provincia de Lérida)


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2017 às 21:33)




----------



## Pek (5 Nov 2017 às 21:54)

Unas imágenes de tormentas de estos días:

-Barcelona ayer:




https://twitter.com/BcnSkyline

Algete (Madrid)

Morón de la Frontera (Sevilla)

Campillos (Málaga)










https://twitter.com/objtormentas


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2017 às 23:25)

Resumos mensais do clima europeu  https://www.dwd.de/EN/ourservices/rcccm/int/rcccm_int_sse.html


----------



## Pek (6 Nov 2017 às 08:03)

Imágenes del Valle de Arán (provincia de Lérida) esta mañana:

Refugio de la Honeria (1015 m)







Salardú (1275 m)







Baqueira (1500 m)


----------



## Pek (6 Nov 2017 às 08:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2017 às 14:48)




----------



## Pek (8 Nov 2017 às 15:14)

Cobertura de nieve en Europa en el pasado día 6 de noviembre:





Detalle zona más próxima:





Baqueira (1500 m, Valle de Arán) hoy:


Y una imagen cantábrica

Rincón Pasiego (1020 m, Burgos) hoy




Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com


----------



## Pek (8 Nov 2017 às 15:26)

Comienza a formarse algo interesante al noroeste de mi posición...


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2017 às 16:36)




----------



## Pek (8 Nov 2017 às 19:26)

Nevando en la ciudad de Pamplona (450 m, Navarra):


Si no me equivoco se trata de la primera capital de provincia/región ibérica en ver la nieve esta temporada 2017-2018.

En otras zonas navarras a mayor altitud el espesor es considerable:


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Nov 2017 às 19:58)

Pek disse:


> Nevando en la ciudad de Pamplona (450 m, Navarra):
> 
> 
> Si no me equivoco se trata de la primera capital de provincia/región ibérica en ver la nieve esta temporada 2017-2018.
> ...



450m???  O meteograma mostra cota mínima de 850m


----------



## Pek (8 Nov 2017 às 20:47)

c0ldPT disse:


> 450m???  O meteograma mostra cota mínima de 850m



Exacto. Eso mismo se comenta en algunos tweets:

Y noticias:
http://www.diariodenavarra.es/notic...e-caen-sobre-cuenca-pamplona-560804-1702.html

 En mi opinión los chubascos de gran intensidad y la persistencia de la precipitación han desplomado la cota de nieve, sobre todo en zonas puntuales. Es algo que ocurre en bastantes ocasiones (aunque no siempre).

 Incluso ha nevado a baja altitud (menos de 600 metros) con temperaturas cercanas a los 0 ºC:

¡Y ha cuajado a 620 metros!


----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2017 às 08:27)

Cobertura de nieve en Europa en el pasado día 7 de noviembre:







Entorno más cercano:





Magnífico aspecto nivoso del Valle de Arán esta mañana:

Salardú:




https://twitter.com/cynpirineos

Baqueira:




https://twitter.com/PirineosSki

En Candanchú (Huesca) también parece que ha nevado con ganas y ha habido que sacar la pala a pasear  Vídeo demostrativo:


----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2017 às 10:26)

En cuanto a Menorca, un tornado y algunas trombas marinas en la tarde de ayer. Imágenes de alguno de estos fenómenos:

Es Mercadal y Binimel·là:


Y chubascos puntualmente fuertes en algunas zonas:

Pese a todo, el episodio está siendo mucho más suave de lo esperado por la isla a falta de lo que pueda venir esta noche y madrugada.


----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2017 às 11:36)

Nevada destacada en ciertas zonas de Navarra. Imágenes de la Venta de Juan Pito (1175 metros):













https://twitter.com/meteoenrique


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2017 às 15:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2017 às 15:03)




----------



## criz0r (9 Nov 2017 às 15:35)

Tenho de deixar de visitar este tópico. Uma pessoa fica cá com uma azia que nem o Kompensan resolve .
Agora mais a sério, imagens fantásticas do Continente Europeu, a vida é mesmo assim uns têm chuva e neve, outros Sol eterno. Há gostos para tudo.


----------



## The Weatherman (9 Nov 2017 às 15:48)




----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2017 às 15:51)

Formigal (Huesca)

Evolución del espesor de la nieve en Larra-Belagua (Navarra). En la última los niños lo tendrán más difícil para mover el columpio 

Y algunas imágenes bonitas de estos días:

-Efectos del viento en el Parque Natural del Alto Pirineo (Pirineos Catalanes, provincia de Lérida) anteayer, día 7 de noviembre:




Autor: *Óscar Jorba *https://twitter.com/oscarjorba92

- Tormenta ayer día 8 de noviembre frente al Maresme (Barcelona)


----------



## Pek (10 Nov 2017 às 08:37)

Arcoíris doble ayer en Mallorca con las cortinas de precipitación pintadas de los colores del atardecer:

También en Mallorca ligerísima nevada, probablemente granulada, en las cumbres más altas de la isla

Cambiando de región, datos de precipitación del episodio en Navarra hasta la mañana del día de ayer:

Y tras las precipitaciones llega hoy el viento, así sopla el viento ahora mismo en Baleares:

Esa es la zona conocida como el Canal o Estrecho de Menorca, entre Mallorca y Menorca. El vídeo está grabado en el lado mallorquín (Capdepera), yo me voy ahora a realizar trabajo de campo en el lado menorquín (Ciudadela), a ver cuánto viento me encuentro


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2017 às 11:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2017 às 11:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2017 às 11:02)




----------



## Pek (11 Nov 2017 às 16:36)

Superficie cubierta de nieve en Europa el pasado día 9 de noviembre:






Entorno más cercano:





Unas imágenes de hoy en los Picos de Urbión (Soria-La Rioja-Burgos)

Nubes curiosas 

Ojo al viento en próximos días en la zona nororiental mediterránea ibérica:





Gran cantidad de rayos en Sicilia, Calabria y Apulia hoy


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 18:32)




----------



## Pek (12 Nov 2017 às 18:53)

Situación intensa por aquí (Menorca) mañana y pasado mañana:






Más detalle, aunque no sale Menorca:










Nivel de aviso rojo:








Habrá que meterse piedras en los bolsillos


----------



## Pek (13 Nov 2017 às 09:57)

Día infernal en los Pirineos:

Hoy a las 10:00





Por aquí se superarán los 110 km/h en breve. Previsión para las 12 horas:





Hasta el momento:





Unas bonitas imágenes del atardecer lenticular del día 11 de noviembre en los Pirineos. Imágenes desde Esterri de Aneu (provincia de Lérida):



















Autor: *Ramón Baylina* https://twitter.com/meteopallars

P.D.: En mi casa (Llucmaçanes, junto al aeropuerto de Menorca) rachas en el entorno de los 100 km/h en estos momentos


----------



## Mjhb (13 Nov 2017 às 11:11)

Neva desde o início da manhã em Bologna, a pouco mais de 50m de altitude
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2017 às 11:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2017 às 11:13)

Pedro disse:


> Neva desde o início da manhã em Bologna, a pouco mais de 50m de altitude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Weatherman (13 Nov 2017 às 11:34)

Em Florença também se vêem alguns flocos.

https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/italia/toscana/firenze/piazza-signoria.html


----------



## Pek (13 Nov 2017 às 11:44)

Así sopla la "tramuntana" (viento de norte) balear






Y el mar en Cala en Blanes (Ciudadela, Menorca)...





Y no es el sitio donde peor está. Hoy en teoría tenía que ir a hacer trabajo de campo a zonas de acantilados, obviamente ha habido que olvidarse del asunto (y mañana también).


----------



## Pek (13 Nov 2017 às 15:30)




----------



## Pek (13 Nov 2017 às 16:16)

Cala en Blanes (Ciudadela, Menorca)

En la imagen de satélite se ve perfectamente el oleaje que barre el área marina entre Gerona y Menorca provocado por el fuerte viento que se canaliza entre los Pirineos y los Alpes en nuestra dirección. Un clásico de la meteorología menorquina:











Detalle:





Ahora mismo nos encontramos incomunicados por vía marítima. Las olas han alcanzado los 9,14 metros en la boya de Mahón.

Edito: Se están alcanzando alturas de ola de casi 11 metros en la boya de Mahón (zona suroriental de Menorca)  ahora mismo, que para ser el Mediterráneo es algo muy destacado:


----------



## Pek (14 Nov 2017 às 11:15)

Finalmente se rozaron los 130 km/h en estación oficial en Baleares, en la de Capdepera (129 km/h). En Cataluña se superaron los 162 km/h en la estación de Portbou (196 m) del Servicio Meteorológico de Cataluña:






En cuanto al oleaje en la boya de Cabo Begur (Gerona) se han alcanzado alturas máximas de oleaje de casi 12,5 metros:





En la de Mahón se han superado los 11,7 metros esta madrugada:










Atendiendo a la altura máxima del oleaje el presente temporal se trata del más intenso en un mes de noviembre en Menorca desde el año 2001:


Ahora a ver cómo evoluciona lo del medicane:


----------



## lserpa (14 Nov 2017 às 14:01)

Medicane???




http://www.severe-weather.eu/mcd/po...cal-like-tlc-cyclone-in-ionian-sea-this-week/


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2017 às 20:38)

lserpa disse:


> Medicane???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim... são impressionantes!


----------



## Pek (15 Nov 2017 às 11:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2017 às 14:04)

*ALERTA!* Acabei de ver no jornal das 13h no canal 1: *Pelo menos 10 mortos nos arredores de Atenas, Grécia com chuvas torrenciais e grandes inundações!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2017 às 14:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2017 às 14:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2017 às 14:11)




----------



## VimDePantufas (15 Nov 2017 às 14:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2017 às 14:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2017 às 14:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2017 às 14:21)

VimDePantufas disse:


>


----------



## The Weatherman (15 Nov 2017 às 14:23)




----------



## lserpa (15 Nov 2017 às 14:30)

Furacão Mediterrâneo Numa.  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (15 Nov 2017 às 14:31)

Furacão Mediterrâneo Numa.  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2017 às 14:34)




----------



## Cinza (15 Nov 2017 às 15:45)

*Chuvas torrenciais provocam dez mortos na Grécia*

https://www.jn.pt/mundo/interior/ch...ortos-e-elevados-danos-na-grecia-8919155.html

(Não sei porque mas infelizmente acho que vai acontecer uma coisa destas (com mortos) em Portugal, depois dos tantos mortos nos incêndios não me admirava que agora fosse a vez da água a matar, espero estar completamente enganada mas tenho essa sensação...)


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2017 às 17:05)




----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2017 às 20:26)




----------



## Pek (15 Nov 2017 às 20:29)

Un par de nuevos polos del frío ibéricos:

- Linares de Mora-Cespedosa (Teruel) de la red Meteoibericosureste. Hoy mínima de -13,6 °C. Ahora -6,4 °C:






https://linaresdemora.cespedosa.meteoibericosureste.com/

Y una gran sorpresa en el extremo sur de Valencia (sí, sur de Valencia y a sólo 800 metros), Bocairent-Rambla de Mariola, de la red AVAMET. Ahora mismo -3,8 °C, hoy mínima de casi -10 °C:





http://www.avamet.org/mxo_i.php?id=c24m072e05


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2017 às 20:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2017 às 20:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2017 às 21:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2017 às 21:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2017 às 22:10)




----------



## Micael Gonçalves (15 Nov 2017 às 22:17)

15 mortos confirmados na grécia

http://www.euronews.com/2017/11/15/at-least-15-dead-in-flash-floods-in-greece


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2017 às 23:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2017 às 09:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2017 às 09:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2017 às 10:50)

Micael Gonçalves disse:


> 15 mortos confirmados na grécia
> 
> http://www.euronews.com/2017/11/15/at-least-15-dead-in-flash-floods-in-greece


Subiu para 16 mortos e 6 desaparecidos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2017 às 11:14)




----------



## The Weatherman (16 Nov 2017 às 11:30)




----------



## The Weatherman (16 Nov 2017 às 16:35)




----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 19:01)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mediterranean_tropical-like_cyclone

Se 'raro' é um fenómeno que ocorre com um intervalo de poucos anos, então sim, o Medicane é 'raro'.

Na minha opinião, o Medicane é 'pouco frequente' ou 'ocasional'. 

Está-se a formar o olho  https://en.sat24.com/en/it

Incerteza relativamente à intensidade.


----------



## Pek (16 Nov 2017 às 19:19)

Ahora que está de actualidad, recupero este mensaje que escribí hace tres meses con una parte en la que hablaba de la climatología de los medicanes:

"Hablando de medicanes, y partiendo del estudio (del año 2013) más completo hecho hasta la actualidad y el primero que ofrece una estadística sistemática y homogénea para un período de 60 años, no sé si lo he comentado alguna vez pero existen dos zonas principales de formación y aparición de este tipo de fenómenos en el Mediterráneo:

- Mediterráneo Occidental (W). Entre el estrecho de Gibraltar y la línea roja
- Mar Jónico (I). Área entre las líneas azules






Pues bien, en el período 1948-2011 tenemos lo siguiente:

- Mediterráneo Occidental (W):.............. *47 medicanes.* Lo que implica un total de *0,75 ± 0,95 medicanes *por año con gran actividad en otoño, pico en diciembre y notable actividad primaveral.
- Mar Jónico (I):......................................... *20 medicanes.* Lo que implica un total de *0,32 ± 0,50 medicanes *por año con un pico en el mes de enero.





Y ahora viene la localización y densidad de aparición o existencia de medicanes tanto en lo que respecta a sus zonas exactas de formación como a sus trayectorias y áreas de afectación preferentes






Amplío:











¿Sabéis quién vive exactamente en el punto rojo de los dos mapas? 

Fuente: _A long-term climatology of medicanes_
Leone Cavicchia1,2, Hans von Storch2,3 and Silvio Gualdi1,4

1 Centro Euro-Mediterraneo per i Cambiamenti Climatici, Bologna, Italy
2 Institute of Coastal Research, Helmholtz-Zentrum Geesthacht, Geesthacht, Germany
3 University of Hamburg - Meteorological Institute, Hamburg, Germany
4 Istituto Nazionale di Geofisica e Vulcanologia, Bologna, Italy"


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Nov 2017 às 19:25)

Pek disse:


> Ahora que está de actualidad, recupero este mensaje que escribí hace tres meses con una parte en la que hablaba de la climatología de los medicanes:
> 
> "Hablando de medicanes, y partiendo del estudio (del año 2013) más completo hecho hasta la actualidad y el primero que ofrece una estadística sistemática y homogénea para un período de 60 años, no sé si lo he comentado alguna vez pero existen dos zonas principales de formación y aparición de este tipo de fenómenos en el Mediterráneo:
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información aportada
¿Tu mismo vives en el punto roxo ?


----------



## Pek (16 Nov 2017 às 19:27)

Y también os dejo alguna imagen de lo que hizo aquí en donde vivo (Menorca) el medicane en formación del 30 de septiembre y 1 de octubre de 2015. Viento huracanado y precipitaciones tremendamente torrenciales:

Es Castell:











Sant Lluís:






Mahón














































Ferreries:
















Alaior:






Ciutadella:





















Es Migjorn Gran:











Fuentes:
http://menorca.info/menorca/fotos/fotos-temporal-viento-menorca-octubre.html
http://menorca.info/menorca/sucesos/2015/497676/temporal-causa-numerosos-destrozos-menorca.html


----------



## Pek (16 Nov 2017 às 19:29)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Gracias por la información aportada
> ¿Tu mismo vives en el punto roxo ?



Exactamente, justo ahí  Es la isla de Menorca.

Edito: Aquí (Mediterráneo Occidental), según las estadísticas tenemos 0,75 ± 0,95 medicanes por año y no son "demasiado" raros.
En el Mar Jónico, donde va a acontecer el que estamos siguiendo ahora, sí es algo más raro, con 0,32 ± 0,50 medicanes por año. Además usualmente suelen ser más débiles y pequeños que los del Mediterráneo Occidental. Veremos cómo se comporta el de estos días.

Este año por aquí aún no hemos tenido ninguno propiamente dicho.


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 19:32)

Um portal para o acompanhamento do Medicane  http://www.meteo.it/live/

Amanhã de manhã o ciclone deve estar próximo o suficiente para que o radar mostre a estrutura.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2017 às 23:52)




----------



## Pek (17 Nov 2017 às 07:21)

Ahí está:


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2017 às 09:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2017 às 10:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2017 às 10:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2017 às 12:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2017 às 12:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2017 às 13:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2017 às 13:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2017 às 15:22)




----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 16:25)

A convecção está a ficar concentrada no flanco norte. No Atlântico passaria por uma TT com elevado cisalhamento.


----------



## The Weatherman (17 Nov 2017 às 16:34)

Rajada máxima aumenta em cada previsão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2017 às 17:00)




----------



## Pek (17 Nov 2017 às 18:02)

Ahora mismo el ciclón presenta una convección simétrica y organizada que lo dirige, asociada a un núcleo cálido aún somero pero que ha ido profundizándose paulatinamente y que no sería raro que lo hiciera aún más. Aún así hasta el momento no presenta CDO (Nubosidad/Cobertura nubosa central densa o _Central Dense Overcast_), por lo que, siendo estrictos se trataría aún de un ciclón híbrido subtropical y no un ciclón mediterráneo de características casi tropicales (medicane) maduro, también llamado ciclón mediterráneo casi tropical:











Edito con la fuente en la que podéis encontrar estos diagramas de fase: http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cyclonephase/


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2017 às 19:41)




----------



## The Weatherman (17 Nov 2017 às 23:14)




----------



## Pek (17 Nov 2017 às 23:54)

Ahora sí que sí. El ciclón híbrido subtropical ha dado paso a un ciclón mediterráneo de características casi tropicales (ciclón mediterráneo casi tropical o medicane) con todas las letras. La convección simétrica y organizada se ha fortalecido en torno a la zona central (CDO) claramente. Seguramente el núcleo cálido se haya profundizado algo más y haya subido algo en la vertical:


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 09:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 09:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 09:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 09:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 09:51)




----------



## Pek (18 Nov 2017 às 10:20)

Efectivamente, como comentaba ayer por la noche, el núcleo cálido se profundizó algo con respecto a la tarde y el medicane alcanzó en aquel momento su apogeo en lo que llevamos de episodio. Actualmente aunque conserva un ojo amplio, la convectividad se ha debilitado bastante y la organización empieza a mostrar síntomas se una cierta pérdida de simetría.

Fases en detalle:











Evolución reciente:












Comparación entre ayer por la noche y ahora que deja claro lo que comentaba arriba:

Ayer:






Ahora:





Ayer:





Ahora:






Ayer:






Ahora:





Ahora mismo empiezan a crecer de nuevo pequeños núcleos convectivos destacados en torno al ojo. A ver cómo evoluciona y si vuelve a tomar consistencia:


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 10:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 11:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 13:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 13:21)




----------



## Pek (18 Nov 2017 às 14:51)

Ahora mismo el núcleo cálido del ciclón se ha enfriado algo y se ha hecho aún más somero, y la organización y estructura, pese a seguir intuyéndose el ojo, empieza a rozar la asimetría, presentando únicamente actividad convectiva delantera con topes relativamente fríos. Habría perdido por tanto sus características próximas a los ciclones tropicales, dejando de ser estrictamente un medicane y volviendo a tratarse de un ciclón híbrido subtropical.








Topes relativamente fríos en zona delantera. No hay convectividad densa en la mayor parte del entorno del ojo:






No obstante, no tardará en caer la noche por la zona y es probable un fortalecimiento relacionado con una transferencia de energía mar-aire más eficaz por las diferencias de temperatura entre ambos, como ya pasó en la noche de ayer. Lo seguiremos.

Fases:
- Cada vez más cerca de la asimetría:







-Núcleo cálido y somero con un ligero estrechamiento y enfriamiento:


----------



## irpsit (18 Nov 2017 às 15:04)

Falámos do medicane na Grécia. Raro.

Mas há outra coisa altamente invulgar que está a ocorrer na Europa agora.

Na Islandia, onde vivi 5 anos, comecou uma vaga polar severa, que nos dá a antever que o bloqueio (anticiclone) existente por aquelas bandas, poderá causar uma vaga de frio polar em Dezembro na Europa, frio que poderá ser muito maior do que nos últimos anos.

A temperatura na grande maioria do sul da Islandia ao meio-dia era de -10°C, algo raro em meados de Novembro. Com temperaturas previstas até aos -30°C durante a noite.

Vejam a webcam de Reykjavik com o pessoal a caminhar sobre a água gelada. E ainda estámos no Outono.
Impressionante ver isto em Novembro.
http://www.livefromiceland.is/webcams/reykjavikurtjorn/

(de qualquer modo, isto nao é a noticia principal da Islandia, a noticia principal é o despertar sísmico do vulcao Oraefajokull, que é o vulcao mais explosivo da Islandia).


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 15:40)

irpsit disse:


> Falámos do medicane na Grécia. Raro.
> 
> Mas há outra coisa altamente invulgar que está a ocorrer na Europa agora.
> 
> ...


Olá boa tarde! Já agora qual poderá ser o trajecto mais provável dessa vaga polar? Em direcção à Itália e Grécia ou à Península Ibérica? Obrigado!


----------



## hurricane (18 Nov 2017 às 16:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá boa tarde! Já agora qual poderá ser o trajecto mais provável dessa vaga polar? Em direcção à Itália e Grécia ou à Península Ibérica? Obrigado!


 E já agora para a Belgica? Há 4 anos que ando a espera de uma verdadeira entrada polar. O ultimo ano que teve realmente muita neve aqui foi em 2012/2013. As pessoas aqui dizem que normalmente uma entrada polar forte com muita neve costuma vir a cada 5 anos. Pode ser que seja desta. Ainda me lembro de ver nas noticias quando estava em Portugal esta regiao completamente paralisada pela neve.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 20:20)




----------



## irpsit (18 Nov 2017 às 21:29)

Acho que a vaga polar nao vai alastrar-se para sul ainda. 
Os modelos prevem algum frio polar, mas moderado, entre 26 e 30 Novembro, primeiro pelo Reino Unido e depois Portugal e Franca.
Mas nada de extraordinário.

Talvez mais tarde em Dezembro. O bloqueio na Gronelandia deverá aumentar e a pressao atingir cerca de 1060mb, o que indica ar muito frio nas zonas polares.
É normal visto estarmos a entrar em La Nina e com reduzida actividade solar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 21:35)

irpsit disse:


> Acho que a vaga polar nao vai alastrar-se para sul ainda.
> Os modelos prevem algum frio polar, mas moderado, entre 26 e 30 Novembro, primeiro pelo Reino Unido e depois Portugal e Franca.
> Mas nada de extraordinário.
> 
> ...


Obrigado! Meu Deus será que o record de temp mínima de -6,5C aqui vai ser quebrado outra vez??? Lá se vai a minha fruta!


----------



## Pek (18 Nov 2017 às 21:51)

Rondando los -10ºC ya en Linares de Mora - Cespedosa (Teruel). Es probable que la mínima de hoy se acerque a los -15 ºC.





Para seguirlo: https://linaresdemora.cespedosa.meteoibericosureste.com/


----------



## Pek (18 Nov 2017 às 22:01)

Como se suele decir, "al César lo que es del César":

Hablábamos de Islandia:


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Nov 2017 às 01:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Obrigado! Meu Deus será que o record de temp mínima de -6,5C aqui vai ser quebrado outra vez??? Lá se vai a minha fruta!



Já que o tema é frio na Europa, por efeitos de comparação fui dar uma vista de olhos á reanálise NCEP do dia 14 de Janeiro de 1987, dia de nevão memorável em Portugal. Estou chocado com as condições existentes na altura, algo que nem de perto acontece agora e nem deverá acontecer de novo (ou poderá? ):

Frio como nunca vi aos 850 hpa, -8ºC, e -30ºC aos 500hpa (Norte). Uns dias antes sobre no norte de França tinham -20ºC aos 850hpa!!!! Frio que vindo de norte desceu a Portugal:


E precipitação com fartura pelos vistos! Além de o cavado entrar pela península adentro, nunca vi algo assim :


Dias depois tínhamos iso 15 no Algarve e AA  Mesmo á 2017...

A questão é, será que este inverno poderá ser também rico em entradas polares e depressões fabulosas? Tendo em conta a situação que passamos de momento merecíamos isto! @irpsit  deixaste-me a sonhar  Desculpem o off-topic


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2017 às 15:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2017 às 19:15)




----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2017 às 22:53)




----------



## The Weatherman (21 Nov 2017 às 10:53)




----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2017 às 19:27)

"A melhor parte do temporal vai para a Galiza, onde já se registam algumas inundações pontuais.
Por cá infelizmente a chuva será pouca e não vai impedir que a seca continue a agravar-se."

Fonte: *Meteo Trás os Montes*


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2017 às 22:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 18:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 18:52)




----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2017 às 17:02)

Entre Duruelo (Soria) y Mansilla (La Rioja) hoy:

*Agustín Sandoval*‏@meteoduruelo 5 hhace 5 horas
Ice, foggy and very cold. Windchill -15 C ( 5 F) Now, Sierra de Urbión, Northern #Spain #España. Have a nice Sunday! @StormHour #Thephotohour @EarthandClouds


























Kachelmannwetter ha hecho referencia a ello:





Traduzco del alemán (más o menos, que no es mi especialidad ): "No es Escandinavia sino en España donde han sido tomadas estas impresionantes fotos. Región cerca de Burgos. Los valores más bajos: https://kachelmannwetter.com/de/messwerte/kastilien-leon/tiefsttemperatur/20171126-0600z.html"

Precisamente en Lunada (Burgos):

Oviedo (capital de Asturias)

Entorno de Sotres (Picos de Europa, Asturias) hoy:


----------



## lserpa (26 Nov 2017 às 23:47)

Little ice age nao!? 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (27 Nov 2017 às 10:22)

lserpa disse:


> Little ice age nao!?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Acho que  é apenas algo natural para a época. Para Bruxelas estao a prever alguns flocos para Quinta. Mas so acredito quando vir.


----------



## Pek (27 Nov 2017 às 10:58)

Mínimas tremendamente bajas hoy en algunas estaciones de Teruel de la Red Meteoibericosureste, destacando los -16,8 ºC en la estación Fortanete-Dehesas. Inversión térmica muy marcada:


----------



## F_R (27 Nov 2017 às 18:19)

Estão previsto alguns flocos para aqui para o final desta semana, quinta, sexta e sábado, mas penso que vamos ficar no limite


----------



## hurricane (27 Nov 2017 às 19:05)

Que odio este anticlone! Ja está a empurrar o frio todo para Leste. Estava uma entrada fria de sonho! Quanto mais se aproxima do evento menos frio existe. Chega a altura e nem um floco cai.


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2017 às 10:42)

Acumulaciones de nieve previstas para los próximos 5 días superiores a los 150 cm en diversos sectores de la Cordillera Cantábrica según el WRF NMM:











En algunas zonas incluso se acercarán a los 2 metros de nieve nueva en el episodio:





Edito: Mientras llega este episodio de fuertes nevadas el impresionante Pico Urriellu (Naranjo de Bulnes) y sus compañeros ya muestran sus galas invernales (Macizo Central de los Picos de Europa, Asturias):


----------



## hurricane (29 Nov 2017 às 08:15)

Primeira queda de neve da temporada aqui em Bruxelas entre as 6 e as 7 da manha. Infelizmente so acumulou nos carros mas ja foi bonito de ver a cair. Neste momento ainda 1C. Interessante de ver que os modelos Alaro e Hermanie no Meteociel acertaram na previsao na perfeicao com varias horas de antecedencia.  Da proxima vez ja sei que modelos usar para ver se pode cair neve ou nao.


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2017 às 11:18)




----------



## guimeixen (29 Nov 2017 às 12:07)

Na zona onde costumo ir onde tenho familiares em Haslen, Glarus na Suíça está a nevar bastante.
Duas fotos das câmaras neste site.


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2017 às 13:32)

Posada de Valdeón (920 metros, León)







Edito con la imagen de ahora mismo del Valle del Trueba (1000 m, Burgos):


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 15:30)




----------



## hurricane (29 Nov 2017 às 19:20)

Mais uma vez os dois principais modelos completamente diferentes a longo prazo para aqui. O GFS aponta para uma vaga polar brutal com muita queda de neve e frio. Ja o ECM desvia essa vaga para leste. Veremos qual deles ganhará. Infelizmente a longo prazo o ECM tem tendencia a ser melhor :/


----------



## hurricane (29 Nov 2017 às 22:42)

Pronto o GFS ja foi atras do ECM. Eu sabia. A medio prazo, o ECM é certeiro. Nao vale a pena sequer olhar para o GFS. Nao acerta uma.


----------



## Orion (30 Nov 2017 às 00:11)




----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Nov 2017 às 07:42)

A nevada das próximas horas será bonita em Espanha...mais de meio metro de neve nova nas montanhas do norte, neve esperada em muitas capitais como Leon, Burgos, Vitória, Segóvia, etc.


----------



## tone (30 Nov 2017 às 11:23)

hurricane disse:


> Pronto o GFS ja foi atras do ECM. Eu sabia. A medio prazo, o ECM é certeiro. Nao vale a pena sequer olhar para o GFS. Nao acerta uma.


Quantos dias?


----------



## Pek (30 Nov 2017 às 11:24)

De momento así están las cosas:

Posada de Valdeón (920 m, León)







Maraña (1200 m, León)







Valle del Trueba (1000 m, Burgos)


----------



## Mjhb (30 Nov 2017 às 13:31)

Aqui por Wroclaw está uma sensação de frio bastante forte, mas ao contrário de todas as previsões, não neva e só chove. Desde Vienna, Praga, Brno, Olomouc, Bratislava, Krakow, Warszawa, etc, há extensas acumulações de neve, mas aqui é aquela típica sensação de morrer na praia, com neve a poucos quilómetros daqui


----------



## rozzo (30 Nov 2017 às 14:42)

Pedro disse:


> Aqui por Wroclaw está uma sensação de frio bastante forte, mas ao contrário de todas as previsões, não neva e só chove. Desde Vienna, Praga, Brno, Olomouc, Bratislava, Krakow, Warszawa, etc, há extensas acumulações de neve, mas aqui é aquela típica sensação de morrer na praia, com neve a poucos quilómetros daqui



Em princípio, se não terminar a precipitação, deverá passar a neve agora ao longo da tarde, Não desanimes. 

https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=51.09&lon=16.99&lang=en&type=txt&units=m


----------



## hurricane (30 Nov 2017 às 15:10)

Pedro disse:


> Aqui por Wroclaw está uma sensação de frio bastante forte, mas ao contrário de todas as previsões, não neva e só chove. Desde Vienna, Praga, Brno, Olomouc, Bratislava, Krakow, Warszawa, etc, há extensas acumulações de neve, mas aqui é aquela típica sensação de morrer na praia, com neve a poucos quilómetros daqui


 A quem o dizes. Aqui em Bruxelas ja nevou mas muito pouco.O mais incrivel e que a 4 km fora do centro em si, esta um camadao enorme!

É uma revolta. A neve nao cai toda por igual!


----------



## Mjhb (30 Nov 2017 às 15:29)

rozzo disse:


> Em princípio, se não terminar a precipitação, deverá passar a neve agora ao longo da tarde, Não desanimes.
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=51.09&lon=16.99&lang=en&type=txt&units=m


Eu ainda não me habituei à dinâmica do tempo aqui, mas acho que as montanhas na fronteira com a R.Checa fizeram alguma espécie de bloqueio tanto à precipitação como à baixa da temperatura. Em Brno estavam esta manhã -2/-3 segundo um colega que está lá a viver, e a norte da cordilheira sempre nos positivos. É uma dinâmica normal? 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (30 Nov 2017 às 16:13)

Pedro disse:


> Eu ainda não me habituei à dinâmica do tempo aqui, mas acho que as montanhas na fronteira com a R.Checa fizeram alguma espécie de bloqueio tanto à precipitação como à baixa da temperatura. Em Brno estavam esta manhã -2/-3 segundo um colega que está lá a viver, e a norte da cordilheira sempre nos positivos. É uma dinâmica normal?
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk



Pois, não conheço bem a geografia da região, mas olhando para o satélite a precipitação parece vir de Sul.. E se tens montanhas a Sul de ti, de facto tem muita relevância, pois com fluxo de Sul estás do "lado quente" do efeito de Fohen, daí menos favorecido...


----------



## hurricane (30 Nov 2017 às 17:08)

Agora finalmente está a nevar bem há algum tempo. Fiz parte do caminho a pé do trabalho a casa e é tao lindo ver nevar! Infelizmente no centro da cidade a acumulacao limita-se aos carros e superficies mais frias. Incrivel o efeito de estufa que a cidade tem. Nos arredores de Bruxelas está tudo com vários cm de neve!


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2017 às 17:18)

Pedro disse:


> Eu ainda não me habituei à dinâmica do tempo aqui, mas acho que as montanhas na fronteira com a R.Checa fizeram alguma espécie de bloqueio tanto à precipitação como à baixa da temperatura. Em Brno estavam esta manhã -2/-3 segundo um colega que está lá a viver, e a norte da cordilheira sempre nos positivos. É uma dinâmica normal?
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk



A precipitação deve estar a ficar presa na cordilheira dos Tatra que fica a Sul.


----------



## F_R (30 Nov 2017 às 21:20)

Afinal ainda caiu qualquer coisa por aqui, por volta das 21 horas ainda esteve uma meia hora a nevar, acumulou pouco pois tem chovido nos últimos dias.

Não foi muito mas ainda deu para lavar os olhos e para a minha filha ver neve pela primeira vez na vida


----------



## Pek (30 Nov 2017 às 21:49)

Tremenda nevada ahora mismo en el Valle del Trueba (Burgos)








Se esperan casi 200 mm de precipitación en algunas zonas de esa comarca:


----------



## Pek (1 Dez 2017 às 08:03)

Actualizo

Posada de Valdeón (920 m, León). Localidad desaparecida 








Maraña (1200 m, León). Todavía muy lejos de los grandes espesores que suele alcanzar esta localidad en este tipo de temporales.







Valle del Trueba (1000 m, Burgos)


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2017 às 11:16)




----------



## Pek (1 Dez 2017 às 16:02)

Al margen de la nieve en muchas otras zonas ibéricas (incluyendo ciudades, capitales de provincia, etc.) resultan destacables estas imágenes de la nevada otoñal de hoy en la costa de Zarauz y Zumaya (provincia de Guipúzcoa):

Zarauz:







https://twitter.com/RubenPlaza8





https://twitter.com/sanjuan_koxtape


Zumaia. Para los fans de la serie, aquí ruedan Juego de Tronos (_Game of Thrones_). Es Rocadragón (_Dragonstone_):











¿Os suena?















https://twitter.com/baleike




























_Winter is coming  _


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Dez 2017 às 17:01)

Pek disse:


> Winter is coming


----------



## Pek (1 Dez 2017 às 17:18)

Por el noreste ibérico también nieve en cotas muy bajas acompañada de... tornados y trombas de agua


Dias Miguel disse:


>





Por el noreste ibérico también nieve en cotas muy bajas acompañada de... tornados, trombas de agua y tubas:


Dos a la vez, una realmente grande:




https://twitter.com/meteo_garraf/

Por Baleares hace un rato teníamos nieve a cota 800 metros...

Pero ha seguido bajando y no sería raro ver copos en Menorca (cota máxima 359 m). Ahora mismo en mi casa (60 m) 5,3 ºC y lluvia intensa.

Edito con dos imágenes que resumen un poco el día de hoy en Menorca:

- Por la mañana:




https://twitter.com/nontropia/

- Por la tarde:




https://twitter.com/Meteo_Menorca


----------



## Pek (1 Dez 2017 às 18:25)

Nevando en Mallorca a cota 400 metros:


Nevando con tormenta:






Y tras esto, de nuevo, para no variar, el "huracán" (tramuntana ) hacia nosotros... Un clásico de Menorca:


----------



## Pek (1 Dez 2017 às 19:57)

Hay que alimentar al ganado... Duruelo (Soria) hoy:

*Agustín Sandoval*‏@meteoduruelo 2 hHace 2 horas
Atardecer gélido de hoy. Ya casi -3,5. Mañana en la cumbre de Urbión, Aemet calcula una sensación térmica por viento, windchill, de -21grados! El becerrito, sugiriendo que le deje en paz. Necesita alimentarse











*Agustín Sandoval*‏@meteoduruelo 3 hHace 3 horas
Arctic blast and #Sunset in Sierra de Urbión, Northern Spain: Calf needs straw to eat. Cold wave in N. Spain #España Have a nice weekend! @StormHour #Thephotohour @EarthandClouds @KarlinSatu


----------



## Paelagius (2 Dez 2017 às 03:37)

Boa noite,

O fenómeno que ocorreu de manhã em Sanremo pode ser explicado pela marcada instabilidade no mar da Ligúria devido à presença de um núcleo de ar muito frio em altitude e a intensificação dos ventos.


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2017 às 04:08)

Mientras el Valle del Trueba sigue a lo suyo...


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2017 às 11:07)

Pues bien, finalmente ha pasado lo que tenía que pasar y ha nevado en Menorca. Nevar ha nevado a cota 0, pero sólo ha cuajado (que yo haya visto) por encima de los 70-80 m. Ha habido tanto nieve en copo como nieve granulada. Más de la primera en todo caso:


Alrededores de Alaior (100 m):












Ferreries (70 m):










Composición:






Fuente de imágenes: https://twitter.com/Meteo_Menorca y Xavier Pons Cladera

Campo de fútbol de Los Pinos en Alaior, 100 m:

Hoy seguiremos con cota de nieve 250-300 metros, con desplomes puntuales llegando a cota 0. Por la tarde se espera mucha precipitación...


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2017 às 11:22)

En Mallorca la cosa es aún más seria:

Tossals Verds (500 m):

Castell d'Alaró:









https://twitter.com/Melcicoll


En zonas elevadas:


Hacía 18 años que no caía una nevada de este tamaño en esta época otoñal (noviembre-primeros días de diciembre).

Edito: No tiene mala pinta diciembre por Baleares. Nada de mala pinta


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2017 às 12:13)

Ahora mismo:

- Maraña (1200 m, León)







- Valle del Trueba (1000 m, Burgos)






Evolución día 29 de noviembre vs hoy:






Mallorca. Vídeo panorámico:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Dez 2017 às 12:23)

Pek disse:


> Mientras el Valle del Trueba sigue a lo suyo...



Que grandes varas 

Bom evento em diversas partes de Espanha. Muito breve na Europa Central. Portugal a ver navios.


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2017 às 14:21)

Vuelve a caer nieve granulada por mi casa. Descenso brusco de temperatura asociado al chubasco.


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2017 às 14:54)

Tres imágenes curiosas:

Segovia:

La Rioja:

Navarra:

Y una de tipo "ártico". Imagen contundente con ventisca. Lunada (Burgos)




https://twitter.com/estacion_lunada


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2017 às 20:49)

Extraterrestres en el Valle del Trueba


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2017 às 22:07)

Nuevo chubasco de nieve granulada y agua-nieve que acumula en las claraboyas de casa. Temperatura 4 ºC. Imagen desde el interior:


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2017 às 23:58)

Miraveche (790 m, Burgos) y ya en zona llana alejado hacia el sur del entorno divisorio cantábrico. Área de entrada a la meseta castellana:



Más imágenes del Valle del Trueba (1020 m, Burgos)





















Fuente:


----------



## Pek (3 Dez 2017 às 15:53)

La Raya (1500 m, Asturias, junto al límite con la provincia de León) ayer:



Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria), el río Triguera, primer afluente del Douro/Duero congelado:




https://twitter.com/meteoduruelo

Amplias extensiones de La Rioja nevadas a vista de webcam:









Temperaturas muy bajas en puntos de Teruel (allí la nevada fue muy poca cosa, nada que ver con el Cantábrico):

Y para dentro de unos días...

Vemdalen (Suecia). Precioso halo solar


----------



## Pek (3 Dez 2017 às 16:44)

Preciosas imágenes hoy en la provincia de Álava:

























https://twitter.com/arabamet

Nieve hasta donde alcanza  la vista:






Más imágenes espectaculares de la provincia de Álava:









https://twitter.com/madinajl


San Donato:




https://twitter.com/plaza_iortia

Zumárraga (*357 m*, Guipúzcoa) hoy:




https://twitter.com/urlo1984

Misma población en noches pasadas:




https://twitter.com/iuribetxebarria

Maraña (León)

Valle del Trueba (Burgos). Se habla de espesores de nieve ampliamente superiores a 1 metro de espesor










Más imágenes:

Tras una tregua, en próximos días...


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2017 às 16:48)

Belíssimas imagens Pek! É normal tanta neve em Dezembro? Assumo que também andam com anomalias negativas na temperatura por essas bandas?


----------



## Pek (3 Dez 2017 às 17:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Belíssimas imagens Pek! É normal tanta neve em Dezembro? Assumo que também andam com anomalias negativas na temperatura por essas bandas?



¡Gracias!

No es normal, al menos en los últimos años. Hablo de memoria, pero creo que estos espesores de nieve en fechas tan tempranas (noviembre-primeros días de diciembre) y abarcando superficies tan grandes de la geografía ibérica creo que no ocurrían desde el *otoño de 2008*, aunque aquel año aún fue más impresionante y generalizado.
En cuanto a temperaturas, creo que hay que retroceder hasta *2007* para encontrar un mes de noviembre con mínimas aún más bajas que las de este año. En noviembre de 2007 se alcanzaron valores por debajo de los -20 ºC en localidades como Fortanete y Ventosa. Esto dice el forero Vigorro sobre el tema:

"  De los ultimos años, los dias 17 y 18 de Noviembre de 2007 siguen sin ser superados... ahi continuan los records de entonces de Villafria, Ponferrada, Matacan, Salamanca, Valladolid, Zamora, Daroca, Teruel, Lerida, Caceres, Talavera, Torrejon, Los Llanos, Albacete, Cuenca, Guadalajara, Molina, Toledo, El Altet y Manises... hablamos de la noche de los -15'6 en Molina, -14'2 en Das, -15'6 en Villarquemado, -16'2 en Peralejos, -12'8 en Cidones, -17'1 en Avila aeroclub, -10'2 en El Poal, -11'8 en Polientes, -7'5 en Cehegin, -20'6 en Ventosa, -18'0 en Duruelo, -13'5 en Bezas, -13'5 en Sigüenza, -11'5 en Xinzo Limia, -20'2 en Fortanete, -16'5 en El Amogable, -15'0 en Beteta, -14'9 en Galve...

De ahi hacia atras, habria que irse a los dias 23-25 de 1988, cuando los records de Rozas, Alvedro, Orense, Oviedo, Sondika, Igueldo, Foronda, Hondarribia, Avila, Segovia, Agoncillo, Noain, Montflorite, Tortosa, Cuatro Vientos, Colmenar y Barajas...

Mas atrás, aun perduran unos pocos de 1965 y aun menos de 1971..."
https://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-2017-2018-t148475.0.html;msg3519124#msg3519124

En cuanto a anomalías así estamos:

- Últimos 30 días:





-Última semana:





Últimos 2 días:


----------



## Pek (3 Dez 2017 às 19:13)

Alguna cosa más:

- Viento. Rachas de casi 170 km/h en la estación del Servicio Meteorológico de Cataluña de Portbou (196 m):






- Temperaturas mínimas. Mucha atención a los valores de estos dos o tres próximos días con nieve en el suelo, poco viento y escasa nubosidad. Pueden ser espectaculares.

- Imágenes bonitas. Os dejo el enlace de este magnífico reportaje de hoy en el Valle del Aiguamog (Valle de Arán, provincia de Lérida) con imágenes como éstas:















Autor: *Sang*. Fuente y reportaje completo: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4603

Somiedo (Asturias). ¡Qué recuerdos!

Y una preciosa de Mallorca desde el avión hoy:

A tamaño completo


----------



## hurricane (4 Dez 2017 às 08:34)

Que imagens mesmo fantasticas. Bem os modelos estao promissores para o proximo fim de semana novamente. Com muito frio e neve! De facto a NAO- é o melhor para neve e frio na Europa mais ocidental. Que assim continue pelo Inverno fora.


----------



## Ayax (4 Dez 2017 às 09:16)

Episodio inusualmente frío en el norte de Galicia, donde el aeropuerto de A Coruña lleva 10 días con heladas.


----------



## Pek (4 Dez 2017 às 09:51)

hurricane disse:


> Que imagens mesmo fantasticas. Bem os modelos estao promissores para o proximo fim de semana novamente. Com muito frio e neve! De facto a NAO- é o melhor para neve e frio na Europa mais ocidental. Que assim continue pelo Inverno fora.



¡Muchas gracias! Sí, tiene pinta de que, tras unos días de calma, a partir del jueves vuelve una entrada fría a pasearse por Europa Occidental. La iremos siguiendo.



Pek disse:


> No es normal, al menos en los últimos años. Hablo de memoria, pero creo que estos espesores de nieve en fechas tan tempranas (noviembre-primeros días de diciembre) y abarcando superficies tan grandes de la geografía ibérica creo que no ocurrían desde el *otoño de 2008*, aunque aquel año aún fue más impresionante y generalizado.
> En cuanto a temperaturas, creo que hay que retroceder hasta *2007* para encontrar un mes de noviembre con mínimas aún más bajas que las de este año. En noviembre de 2007 se alcanzaron valores por debajo de los -20 ºC en localidades como Fortanete y Ventosa. Esto dice el forero Vigorro sobre el tema:
> 
> "  De los ultimos años, los dias 17 y 18 de Noviembre de 2007 siguen sin ser superados... ahi continuan los records de entonces de Villafria, Ponferrada, Matacan, Salamanca, Valladolid, Zamora, Daroca, Teruel, Lerida, Caceres, Talavera, Torrejon, Los Llanos, Albacete, Cuenca, Guadalajara, Molina, Toledo, El Altet y Manises... hablamos de la noche de los -15'6 en Molina, -14'2 en Das, -15'6 en Villarquemado, -16'2 en Peralejos, -12'8 en Cidones, -17'1 en Avila aeroclub, -10'2 en El Poal, -11'8 en Polientes, -7'5 en Cehegin, -20'6 en Ventosa, -18'0 en Duruelo, -13'5 en Bezas, -13'5 en Sigüenza, -11'5 en Xinzo Limia, -20'2 en Fortanete, -16'5 en El Amogable, -15'0 en Beteta, -14'9 en Galve...
> ...



Me cito para corregirme en cuanto a la nieve, ¡se me había olvidado el *otoño de 2010*!. Así estábamos hace justo 7 años (3 de diciembre de 2010):





https://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Spain.2010337.terra.500m

Nieve en azul (clicad para más detalle)




https://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Spain.2010337.terra.721.500m

Alguna imagen bonita más:

- Parque Nacional de Ordesa y Monte Perdido (provincia de Huesca), Cascada de la Cueva:







- Campdevanol (provincia de Gerona). Entorno de las 7 gorgs:


















https://twitter.com/jordirodoreda3


----------



## hurricane (4 Dez 2017 às 17:56)

Os modelos continuam muito promissores para a regiao de Bruxelas com queda de neve que pode ir ate 10 cm. Veremos se as coisas nao mudam muito.


----------



## Pek (4 Dez 2017 às 18:52)

En Linares de Mora (Teruel) parece que esta noche sí van a por todas. Ahora mismo ya van camino de los -11 ºC:







El descenso:





A unos 30 km de allí está esto:

En Babia-OkMeteo retwitteó


*CH del Ebro*‏@CH_Ebro 9 hHace 9 horas
En respuesta a @CH_Ebro @mapamagob y a 
La porosidad de la roca y las bajas temperaturas se unen y nos regalan estas obras de arte de la naturaleza #labellezadelagua. Nacimiento del río #Pitarque, en el Maestrazgo de Teruel, cuencal del #Guadalope #ConociendoLaCuenca del #Ebro







Imágenes muy bonitas hoy en Duruelo (Soria):

*Agustín Sandoval*‏@meteoduruelo 9 hHace 9 horas
Río Duero semicongelado en Duruelo de la Sierra, Soria. Nevando ligeramente a varios grados bajo cero, y con resol en Urbión, donde se acumula una interesante nevada. @AEMET_Esp @AEMET_CyL @AEMET_SINOBAS @agomezmeteo @CyLesVida @tiempobrasero






















*Agustín Sandoval*‏@meteoduruelo 5 hHace 5 horas
Cold, foggy, windy morning at the summit of the Sierra de Urbión, Northern Spain. @StormHour #Thephotohour @EarthandClouds @SnowHour












*Agustín Sandoval*‏@meteoduruelo 5 hHace 5 horas
Cencellada, niebla helada y paisaje casi ártico en Urbión, a partir de 1900 metros esta mañana. -4 y viento del Norte a 1950 metros, en el límite entre Duruelo de la Sierra, y La Rioja. Ya está mejorando de forma notable. @tiempobrasero @agomezmeteo @tiempo_rtvcyl @AEMET_SINOBAS


----------



## Ayax (4 Dez 2017 às 20:25)

Esa estación de Linares de Mora no tiene ninguna credibilidad. Da temperaturas completamente disparatadas y que no tienen nada que ver con las temperaturas reales registradas a esta hora las 8 de la tarde en el resto de localidades de la provincia a similar altitud





Solo un fanático o un sinvergüenza sería capaz de dar publicidad a semejante disparate.


----------



## Pek (4 Dez 2017 às 20:38)

Parece que AEMET sí da credibilidad a esa estación y a toda la Red Meteoibericosureste...






En fin..


----------



## Pek (4 Dez 2017 às 20:49)

Unos vídeos preciosos grabados con dron/drone estos días en Aguilar de Campoo (Palencia) y su embalse cercano, medio vacío por la sequía, del que afloran los antiguos puentes:


----------



## cepp1 (5 Dez 2017 às 09:43)

http://pt.euronews.com/2017/12/03/chuvas-torrenciais-provocam-caos-e-destruicao-na-albania

Chuvas e inundações na Albânia.


----------



## Pek (5 Dez 2017 às 10:04)

Finalmente por la zona sureste de Teruel se han alcanzado los -17,1 ºC en Fortanete-Dehesas y -15,8 ºC en Linares de Mora-Cespedosa, en una noche y madrugada de inversión térmica muy marcada:







Y algunas imágenes bonitas de ayer en Asturias:

El entorno del imponente pico Urriellu que fue azotado por una intensa ventisca:















Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/refugiodeurriellu/

Alguna más de anteayer:


La localidad de Tuiza y su entorno, en la la zona de las Ubiñas (concejo de Lena, Asturias). Aquella zona es conocida vulgarmente como los "Alpes Tuizos" en un curioso juego de palabras por el parecido de los nombres (Tuiza y Suiza) y su paisaje montañoso espectacular.


----------



## Ayax (5 Dez 2017 às 12:01)

Qué difícil es conseguir máximas negativas en España, sobre todo en la zona del Sistema Ibérico o Sistema Central, donde pese a las fuertes heladas nocturnas y una entrada de origen ártico, nunca ciudad lo ha conseguido (Soria, Segovia, Ávila o Teruel), tampoco Molina de Aragón, considerado uno de los pueblos más fríos de la zona.






Y como consecuencia de la fuerte insolación y la consiguiente subida de las temperaturas durante las horas centrales del día en la zona central de España, la nieve de hace un par de días se ha derretido, incluso en Alcala de la Selva (Teruel), a nada menos que 1400 metros.


----------



## Pek (5 Dez 2017 às 12:14)

Las mínimas del sureste de Teruel en este episodio han tenido bastante mérito, puesto que, al contrario de lo que ha ocurrido en otras zonas, apenas se han producido con nieve en el suelo, ya que la nevada por allí fue mínima y casi testimonial en la mayor parte del área como puede comprobarse en las webcams. Unas imágenes del casco urbano de Alcalá de la Selva, localizado en un alto:

Día 1:





-Día 3:





- Día 4:





No se nos olvide que esta zona está muy cerca de la Comunidad Valenciana y las componentes de esta pasada entrada fría no eran buenas para una nevada importante allí.


----------



## Ayax (5 Dez 2017 às 12:28)

Por cierto, 10ºC a esta hora en Alcalá de la Selva... Típica estación meteorológica de aficionado colocada a 0 cm del suelo: marca de más por el día y de menos por la noche. Credibilidad cero.


----------



## Pek (5 Dez 2017 às 12:30)

Unos mapas que dejan bien claro lo tremendamente seco que ha sido este otoño en el entorno de la Comunidad de Madrid:

- Noviembre:

*Toño Fdez-Cañadas*‏@TFCanadas 2 hHace 2 horas
Precipitación en noviembre de 2017 y comparación con la media del periodo 1981-2010 en la zona centro.
















- Otoño:

*Toño Fdez-Cañadas*‏@TFCanadas 2 hHace 2 horas
Precipitación en otoño (SEP-OCT-NOV) de 2017 y comparación con la media del periodo 1981-2010 en la zona centro.


----------



## Pek (5 Dez 2017 às 12:44)

Tras la entrada fría de estos días pasados hoy vemos una clara subida de las temperaturas, situándose las previsiones de las mismas en ciertas zonas (como el sureste de Teruel) notablemente por encima de la media para el día de hoy del período 1981-2010. Destacan igualmente las áreas con posibilidad de formación de nieblas (fundamentalmente valles del Duero y Ebro), donde las anomalías negativas son importantes:   






Una bonita imagen de una parte de la Cordillera Cantábrica ayer desde el aire:





https://twitter.com/DamianArienza


----------



## Pek (5 Dez 2017 às 13:01)

Mira @hurricane


----------



## hurricane (5 Dez 2017 às 14:30)

Pek disse:


> Mira @hurricane



Eu sei! A situacao está boa mas ainda muito indefinida. Infelizmente os modelos tem andado a retirar a precipitacao para sexta e sabado e portanto muito menos neve e a mandar tudo para a Holanda. Vai ser uma lotaria.


----------



## Pek (5 Dez 2017 às 14:48)

hurricane disse:


> Eu sei! A situacao está boa mas ainda muito indefinida. Infelizmente os modelos tem andado a retirar a precipitacao para sexta e sabado e portanto muito menos neve e a mandar tudo para a Holanda. Vai ser uma lotaria.



Es verdad que por aquella zona, con ausencia de relieves notables que faciliten la retención y la previsión (salvo el caso de las Árdenas, pero sin ser excesivamente destacado), resulta a veces una lotería todo esto. ¡A ver si tienes suerte esta vez y lo disfrutas!


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2017 às 15:26)

A depressão a noroeste dos Açores já foi nomeada.


Designem o MetOffice como centro especializado de previsão e seguimento dos ciclones invernais. São tipicamente os mais afetados, não lhes faltando, por isso, experiência. De qualquer das formas, os Institutos de meteorologia nacionais vão continuar a emitir avisos com base em critérios diferentes.


----------



## Pek (5 Dez 2017 às 15:45)

Mañana muy fría y mediodía agradable en Duruelo (Soria). Los ríos Douro/Duero y Triguera congelados:

*Agustín Sandoval*‏@meteoduruelo 3 hHace 3 horas
Very cold morning today (-14 C/7 F). Duero/Douro river, frozen. Sierra de Urbión, Northern Spain. Have a nice day! @StormHour #Thephotohour @KarlinSatu @SnowHour @EarthandClouds






















*Agustín Sandoval*‏@meteoduruelo 2 hHace 2 horas
Mediodía agradable. Cerca de 9 grados y muy luminoso. Duero y Triguera helados, esta mañana/mediodía.


















En zonas con niebla del valle del Duero, en cambio, máximas muy bajas y cencellada:

- Coca:

- Valladolid:

De Baleares puedo ofreceros esto:

Hoy, en cambio, día despejado por Mallorca, pero nublado por el este de Menorca. Día agradable por aquí (6 ºC de mínima-14 ºC de máxima). Desde el oeste de la isla (Ciutadella) se puede ver la vecina Mallorca y cosas como ésta (imagen de ayer), la Serra de Tramuntana nevada que se eleva sobre el mar:

P.D.: Edito para poner imágenes de la cencellada en Valladolid.


----------



## Pek (5 Dez 2017 às 16:06)

Cerca de Bari:

Sicilia y el Etna:


----------



## Ayax (5 Dez 2017 às 17:28)

Impresionante variación de temperatura en el interior peninsular (donde no ha habido niebla). Molina de Aragón (mínima nacional hoy según AEMET) ha pasado de -11,2ºC a +11,8ºC.


----------



## Pek (5 Dez 2017 às 19:39)

Parte de los sectores meridionales de la Cordillera Cantábrica desde un avión hoy. A la derecha las grandes masas boscosas situadas en el piedemonte leonés (fundamentalmente) y palentino que comunican las primeras estribaciones de la cordillera y la meseta. Clicad para ver a gran tamaño:





https://twitter.com/Cerca_del_Cielo


----------



## hurricane (6 Dez 2017 às 09:14)

O GFS continua bom para neve na Belgica assim como outros medios ja de  curto-medio prazo. Mas só acredito quando vir.


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Dez 2017 às 11:37)

Parque Nacional Picos de Europa a congelar, mínima de *-14.2ºC *em Boca de Huérgano, Léon *  *
De momento já segue com uns agradáveis *-7.4ºC 

Estação: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILEBOCAD2*


----------



## Pek (6 Dez 2017 às 13:19)

Unas imágenes de cencellada de hoy

Renuncio (Burgos)










Valladolid:

Venta de Baños (Palencia)

Coca (Segovia)


----------



## Pek (6 Dez 2017 às 13:30)

Y unas imágenes de hielo:

Río Douro/Duero muy congelado en Covaleda (Soria):



















Sant Jaume de Frontanyà (Barcelona)


----------



## Ayax (6 Dez 2017 às 19:29)

De nuevo notable inversión térmica. El ejemplo más destacado es Molina de Aragón, que un día más ha registrado la temperatura minima nacional según Aemet: -12°C, tras lo cual ha subido hasta +12°C.






[/URL][/IMG] 



En cambio en el valle del Duero la niebla ha hecho que Valladolid no haya subido de 0°C en todo el día. Hazaña, que si la memoria no me engaña, hacía muchos años que no lograba.


----------



## Pek (6 Dez 2017 às 20:49)

Hoy a las afueras de la ciudad de Burgos. Esto:



Y esto:
*MILIOKOS*‏@miliokos 7 hhace 7 horas
En respuesta a @miliokos @ecazatormentas y a 
También hay otras maneras de sacarle partido al frío en Burgos, tenemos nuestro Ski Resort junto a Atapuerca. Zalduendo no defrauda.Cortesía de Jesús García, miembro de la asociación VientoNorte de Burgos. Curioso deporte, para curtidos castellanos cerca de la sima @JesusCalleja
















Campo de fútbol destinado a otras funciones 


Zamora:

Duruelo:

Venta de Baños (Palencia)































Precipita: 












Autor: *Julepe*. Fuente y reportaje completo: Cencellada Palencia 6-12-2017
Máxima en la ciudad de Palencia: -1,4 ºC

Valladolid:
























Autor: *Gabriel Villamil*. Fuente y reportaje completo: http://www.elnortedecastilla.es/valladolid/cencellada-tine-blanco-valladolid-20171206135720-ga.html

Máxima en la ciudad de Valladolid: -0,9 ºC. Más baja que la del 6 de enero de 2015 (-0,1 ºC).


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2017 às 22:14)

Ontem em Tronso (Noruega), uma maravilha de tempo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2017 às 23:23)

@MSantos , uma nevada dessas em Portugal, parava uma semana.


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2017 às 23:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @MSantos , uma nevada dessas em Portugal, parava uma semana.



Em Portugal basta cair 5cm de neve e já é um caos nas estradas, mesmo em regiões em que cair 5cm não é nada de extraordinário.


----------



## cookie (7 Dez 2017 às 03:27)

MSantos disse:


> Em Portugal basta cair 5cm de neve e já é um caos nas estradas, mesmo em regiões em que cair 5cm não é nada de extraordinário.


E depois ainda vêm dizer que o tempo na zona é muito agressivo Bla Bla Bla... Quando ouço esse discurso até me dá uma coisinha má...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (7 Dez 2017 às 10:53)

Valores mínimos un día más espectaculares en el sureste de Teruel para estar aún en otoño:










Y otras imágenes de cencellada, pero esta vez en Castilla-La Mancha, concretamente en el Alto Tajo (Guadalajara)












Y algunas imágenes del sureste manchego muy cerca del límite con Murcia:


----------



## The Weatherman (7 Dez 2017 às 11:08)




----------



## Pek (7 Dez 2017 às 11:29)

Y alguna imagen más de la cencellada en Burgos. ¡Nevando con anticiclón!:



















































































Autor: *Miliokos*. Fuente: http://www.cazatormentas.com


----------



## Pek (7 Dez 2017 às 14:49)

Caminando por el centro del río Douro/Duero en Covaleda (Soria) hoy:







El autor (Agustín Sandoval) habla de medio metro de espesor de hielo o incluso más:

Edito con esto:


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2017 às 15:18)

Pek e sobre as previsões de chuva/neve? Achas que as montanhas aguentam tanta neve?


----------



## hurricane (7 Dez 2017 às 15:41)

Mais uma vez os modelos a matarem o meu desejo de neve. Temperaturas a subir e pronto la se vai a possibilidade de ver neve. Incrivel. A temperatura no domingo subiu de 1C para 6C aqui na Belgica. Claro que uma pessoa se revolta com isto.


----------



## Pek (7 Dez 2017 às 16:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pek e sobre as previsões de chuva/neve? Achas que as montanhas aguentam tanta neve?



 La verdad es que precipitación va a haber muchísima, aunque también habrá bastante "baile" de cotas según los días, lo que afectará a niveles medios de altitud fundamentalmente (aunque no exclusivamente). Eso sí, en aquellos lugares donde todo sea nieve la nevada va a ser tremenda, en el entorno de los 3 metros de nieve nueva. Mucha atención sobre todo a la noche del domingo y al lunes:


----------



## Ayax (7 Dez 2017 às 19:42)

Lo que hace la isla de calor: el observatorio urbano de Madrid solo ha conseguido una helada a pesar de la entrada ártica. Por el contrario, las máximas son más bajas que en el aeropuerto.


----------



## Pek (8 Dez 2017 às 02:11)

Algunas imágenes bonitas de los últimos días (4-7 de diciembre) del lado asturiano de la Cordillera Cantábrica:

- Desde Pileñes (Parque Natural de Ponga) hacia el oeste-suroeste. Día 7:




https://twitter.com/arangometeo

- Desde la Cobertoria hacia el sur (Parque Natural de las Ubiñas-La Mesa). Día 6:




https://twitter.com/Gorospe1992


Y ahora vamos a los Picos de Europa (Parque Nacional):

- Picu Urriellu o Naranjo de Bulnes desde la lejanía. Día 5:
- Sotres. Días 4 y 6:









https://www.instagram.com/cacanalizu/

Y vistazo final de una parte del lado asturiano de la Cordillera Cantábrica el pasado día 5 de diciembre en un vuelo Madrid-Asturias:




https://www.instagram.com/igkinane/


----------



## hurricane (8 Dez 2017 às 10:13)

Bem que fiasco aqui na Belgica. Tantas promessas ha uns dias atras, e depois mudou tudo. Nem frio nem neve! A minha esperanca agora é para Domingo nas primeiras horas da manha.


----------



## lserpa (9 Dez 2017 às 11:20)

hurricane disse:


> Bem que fiasco aqui na Belgica. Tantas promessas ha uns dias atras, e depois mudou tudo. Nem frio nem neve! A minha esperanca agora é para Domingo nas primeiras horas da manha.



Pelo menos estas a ter inverno ️.... aqui pelos Açores apesar de alguma chuva nos últimos dias, a temperatura está absurdamente alta! 22°c em dezembro é obra! 
O defeito daí, é o terreno ser muito plano e com pouca elevação e claro, estar muito próximo do mar... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (9 Dez 2017 às 13:41)

lserpa disse:


> Pelo menos estas a ter inverno ️.... aqui pelos Açores apesar de alguma chuva nos últimos dias, a temperatura está absurdamente alta! 22°c em dezembro é obra!
> O defeito daí, é o terreno ser muito plano e com pouca elevação e claro, estar muito próximo do mar...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


 Sim é verdade. Mais do que a proximidade com o mar, a altitude é o maior problema. Mas os modelos continuam bons até Terca. Acredito que va ver alguma neve em condicoes. Apesar disso, o Inverno tem sido muito frio. Mais do que todos os ultimos anos. Neste momento 2C.


----------



## Pek (9 Dez 2017 às 14:02)

Preciosos lenticulares en las provincias de Málaga y Granada:


Desde las webcams de Sierra Nevada:


----------



## David sf (9 Dez 2017 às 20:47)

Vim passar o fim de semana prolongado à Suíça, e isto tem sido um festival de neve. Sexta-feira o dia amanheceu "quente" em Zurique (5ºC) mercê da passagem do sector quente da frente fria. A manhã foi passada sob chuva na belíssima cidade de Berna, apesar da temperatura estar em descida. À hora de almoço, já em Thun, começaram a cair alguns grãos de neve, mas a intensidade era insuficiente para chegar a neve a sério. Fui seguindo para maiores altitudes, até Interlaken, onde já se viam as cortinas de neve junto às montanhas:






Era por ali que tinha que seguir, e fui até à vila de Lauterbrunnen à cota 780m, onde a neve caía com grande intensidade:




































Voltei para Zurique, onde já tinha nevado um pouco durante um aguaceiro do pós frontal mas nada havia acumulado mercê do solo estar encharcado e a temperatura ainda positiva (1ºC).
Por volta das 20h começa a nevar de novo com alguma intensidade, mas nada conseguia acumular. No entanto, a partir das 21h a intensidade da neve aumenta bastante e durante uma hora assisti ao maior nevão que alguma vez vi. Numa hora acumularam-se cerca de 8 cm de neve:


----------



## Mjhb (9 Dez 2017 às 20:49)

Depois de dois meses em seco, hoje nevou cerca de duas horas consecutivas (das 16h às 18h) não de forma muito intensa, mas razoável até, um pouco inesperada. Como a temperatura rondava os 2°C e a neve não vinha bem consolidada não houve grande acumulação (menos de 1cm) mas em zonas planas e em campo aberto a acumulação é bem visível.

Para um primeiro cheirinho, soube bem ver neve aqui em Wroclaw como já não via há mais de 7anos, no último verdadeiro nevão em Viseu 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## David sf (9 Dez 2017 às 21:06)

O dia de hoje foi um típico dia de aguaceiros de neve, com alguns momentos de céu limpo pelo meio. Zurique amanheceu assim:














































Avistava-se a chegada de mais um aguaceiro:






E cá está ele:











Mais algumas fotos tiradas hoje a caminho de Lucerna e numa viagem de barco no Lago que banha essa cidade:


























Ao fim da tarde fui até ao alto do Monte Rigi (alt. 1780m), onde infelizmente estava nevoeiro e uns gélidos -9ºC e nevava de forma pouco intensa. Na subida até lá:
















E já no alto:


----------



## hurricane (10 Dez 2017 às 10:18)

Bem está a cair a maior tempestade de neve que ja vi desde que cheguei a Belgica em 2013. Está a ser absolutamente maravilhoso. Um autentico nevao.


----------



## cookie (10 Dez 2017 às 11:22)

hurricane disse:


> Bem está a cair a maior tempestade de neve que ja vi desde que cheguei a Belgica em 2013. Está a ser absolutamente maravilhoso. Um autentico nevao.


Não há fotos??

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 11:28)

hurricane disse:


> Bem está a cair a maior tempestade de neve que ja vi desde que cheguei a Belgica em 2013. Está a ser absolutamente maravilhoso. Um autentico nevao.


Fotos, fotos, fotos,queremos ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (10 Dez 2017 às 11:38)

joselamego disse:


> Fotos, fotos, fotos,queremos !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


 Nunca experimentei a colocar. Como é que se coloca? Infelizmente a temperatura está a subir a chover ja. Mas amanha estao a prever ainda mais neve que hoje!


----------



## Célia Salta (10 Dez 2017 às 11:44)

hurricane disse:


> Nunca experimentei a colocar. Como é que se coloca? Infelizmente a temperatura está a subir a chover ja. Mas amanha estao a prever ainda mais neve que hoje!


tens aqui um tutorial https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/


----------



## David sf (10 Dez 2017 às 19:52)

Com a chegada da frente quente hoje de manhã voltou a nevar com intensidade na Suiça. Passei a manhã na região de Schaffhausen, nas cataratas do Reno, e começou a nevar por volta das 9:30. A intensidade foi sempre moderada:



































































Mais tarde voltei para Zurique, onde às 12:00 ainda nevava. Durou mais uma hora até parar, e meia hora depois de parar começou a chuviscar:


----------



## Ayax (10 Dez 2017 às 20:47)

166 km/h en Estaca de Bares, en la costa norte de A Coruña. Y 124 km/h en el aeropuerto de esa ciudad. Son los datos más destacados tras el paso de la borrasca 'Ana'.


----------



## hurricane (11 Dez 2017 às 09:32)

Bem o que neva novamente em Bruxelas. Está tudo branco! Ja apanhei mais neve neste inverno do que em todos os outros anos. E ainda vou a 11 de Dezembro. A noite vou tentar colocar fotos de ontem e hoje


----------



## lserpa (11 Dez 2017 às 10:13)

hurricane disse:


> Bem o que neva novamente em Bruxelas. Está tudo branco! Ja apanhei mais neve neste inverno do que em todos os outros anos. E ainda vou a 11 de Dezembro. A noite vou tentar colocar fotos de ontem e hoje



Estou ansioso por essas fotos  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2017 às 11:03)

hurricane disse:


> Bem o que neva novamente em Bruxelas. Está tudo branco! Ja apanhei mais neve neste inverno do que em todos os outros anos. E ainda vou a 11 de Dezembro. A noite vou tentar colocar fotos de ontem e hoje



Então, dizias que estava a ser o pior ano! 

Esperamos pelas fotos!


----------



## hurricane (11 Dez 2017 às 12:08)

Bem o que neva novamente em Bruxelas. Está tudo branco! Ja apanhei mais neve neste inverno do que em todos os outros anos. E ainda vou a 11 de Dezembro. A noite vou tentar colocar fotos de ontem e hoje


MSantos disse:


> Então, dizias que estava a ser o pior ano!
> 
> Esperamos pelas fotos!



É verdade tem sido uma surpresa. Mas a verdade é que é um fenómeno excecional. O choque de massas atlanticas muito humidas (Ana) com o frio acumulado da massa polar da semana passada está a provocar esta queda de neve pouco usual em Bruxelas e Flandres. Segundo li num jornal daqui, um meteorologista diz que este fenomeno ja nao ocorria desde 1978. Mas infelizmente nao é uma neve que se mantem. E derrete rapidamente. Nao consigo ter muitas fotos porque nao posso sair do trabalho.


----------



## hurricane (11 Dez 2017 às 12:14)

Uma foto de ontem no parque de Bruxelas. Esta foi a pior altura do nevao. Parti um chapeu tal era a forca do vento.


----------



## hurricane (11 Dez 2017 às 22:18)

Isto foi no Domingo: 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Vs6k3wkzL1Ajer-tCYXed4ereWPIGsPP

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uSHJdgfutQwCjzWnM2M6v_TfW0v35tyu

Infelizmente durou pouco tempo porque a temperatura subiu durante a tarde.

Hoje, durante a manha nevou muito mas como estava a trabalhar nao consegui tirar fotos. O mais engracado é que presenciei o impacto da temperatura em altitude na formacao de neve. Durante a manha nevou muito com 1C. Mas depois durante a tarde, a temperatura a 850hP subiu e portanto passou a chuva, mas no solo nunca subiu do 1C. Por volta das 18h30, a temperatura a 850hP passou a negativo e neve voltou novamente. Como a neve da manha nao chegou a derreter mesmo com a chuva, a acumulacao é consideravel. 

Antes da neve da noite: 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1_2B-ifj9Hp0OMnG7UqkYLvQVtXXh2typ
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1UyC5q2VgzW8e6VY7qcdXvn3C6-GplnkO

E apos a neve da noite:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1chlKJExHezWgQtW1w8mxVjAHktvWS6vR
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wmi7hCgloKlDMITV4CWZXuR4PGQOK_M9
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1L_5WkOskKY4P4mWy-4rd3-69o_f2rtoN
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wZebgDMHLVl6m72BNR9fxQTVcw2w-QLM

Para esta noite estao a prever aguaceiros de neve. Vamos ver como acordo amanha. ahah


----------



## F_R (12 Dez 2017 às 20:11)

Fim de semana bem chuvoso e com vento

pelo que tive a ver na estação que encontro mais perto de minha casa no infoclimat.fr a rajada de vento mais forte foi na segunda feira de manhã com 66km/h, nada de especial a pressão minima foi de 961.9

pelo aeroporto de Nantes, uns 50km a Oeste da estação acima, a rajada maxima foi de 93.6km/h e a pressão minima 960.6


----------



## Danilo2012 (17 Dez 2017 às 13:03)

sera que as pessoas que gostam de meteorologia sao os que tem o hobby mais esquisitos ? rs


----------



## F_R (20 Dez 2017 às 17:42)




----------



## Pek (25 Dez 2017 às 13:08)

Tras Ana llega Bruno:


----------



## Orion (25 Dez 2017 às 17:46)

Novo temporal essencialmente costeiro. 







Depende do modelo mas a Córsega pode também ter muito vento.


----------



## Orion (25 Dez 2017 às 19:35)




----------



## Pek (25 Dez 2017 às 23:16)

Orion disse:


> Novo temporal essencialmente costeiro.



Ojo, que Ana en la mayor parte de España no fue un temporal de viento sólo costero ni mucho menos:

RACHAS DE VIENTO





VIENTO SOSTENIDO MEDIO 10 MINUTOS





Y una recopilación hecha por el forero Vigorro de Meteored:






Recuerdo también esto en zona no costera:




Orion disse:


> Depende do modelo mas a Córsega pode também ter muito vento.



Mucha atención también al este ibérico y zonas del Languedoc-Rosellón por efecto de la "ponentada" (vendaval de oeste-noroeste) que se avecina:





A nosotros (Menorca) nos afectará algo menos por ese mismo efecto de oeste-noroeste. Nuestra especialidad son más los nortes  Pese a todo, no descartó rachas superiores a los 90 km/h y temporal marítimo.


----------



## Pek (26 Dez 2017 às 01:57)

Algunas imágenes bonitas de la montaña pirenaica de estos días. En general bien de nieve en cotas altas y medias-altas, no tanto en zonas medias-bajas y bajas salvo sitios concretos:

Pirineo Aragonés Occidental (Huesca). Día 21 de diciembre:

*ClimayNievePirineos*‏@CyNPirineos 21 dic.
Imagen aérea del Pirineo aragonés occidental. Foto de Dani Tena, vía @LaMeteoQueViene







Lago o Basa de la Mora completamente congelado (Huesca). Día 21 de diciembre:




https://twitter.com/cbuisan71

Aneto (Huesca) hoy

Alto Valle de Benasque (Huesca), día 19

*Khurp Benasque*‏@KhurpBenasque 19 dic.
El puerto de la picada esta mañana. Fotos de Eva Zarzuelo. Un mundo blanco custodiado por el Salvaguardia y el Pico de la Mina. #impresionante nieve #pyrenees #pirineos #Benasque #valledebenasque #skimo #nadie





















Y algunas imágenes de los reportajes de Climaynievepirineos:

Tendeñera y Sierra de la Partacua (Huesca), día 16:














Autor: *Literolés*. Fuente y reportaje completo: ClimayNievePirineos

Vistas desde Canal Roya (Huesca), ayer día 23:















Con el impresionante Midi (2884 m):





Hacia los Pirineos Occidentales Aragoneses y Navarros:






Bisaurín (2670 m)












Lurien (2826 m)







Palas (2974 m)







Infiernos (3081 m)







Balaitús (3146 m)







Aspe (2640 m) y Llena de la Garganta (2599 m)






Nuevo vistazo al Pirineo Aragonés más occidental y el extremo oriental del Pirineo Navarro





Detalle de los picos aragoneses más occidentales. Destacan de izquierda a derecha Ginebral de Gamueta, Mallo de Acherito y Petrechema, los tres de entre 2300 y 2400 metros:





Autor: *danielrojillo223*. Fuente y reportaje completo: ClimayNievePirineos

Cambiamos de zona. Unas "nubes" diferentes en El Estartit (Gerona):

Nos vamos ahora más al este en el Mediterráneo. Trikala Korinthias (900 m), Grecia


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2017 às 02:17)

Pek disse:


> Algunas imágenes bonitas de la montaña pirenaica de estos días. En general bien de nieve en cotas altas y medias-altas, no tanto en zonas medias-bajas y bajas salvo sitios concretos:
> 
> Pirineo Aragonés Occidental (Huesca). Día 21 de diciembre:
> 
> ...


Fotos espetaculares!! 
Obrigado por estas excelentes partilhas!


----------



## Pek (26 Dez 2017 às 10:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Fotos espetaculares!!
> Obrigado por estas excelentes partilhas!



Muito obrigado! 


La génesis de Bruno está conllevando la formación simultánea de diversas bajas secundarias mesoescalares como consecuencia de la cizalladura del viento:






Así lo veía AEMET en su análisis de superficie:





Fuente de las imágenes y más información:


----------



## Pek (26 Dez 2017 às 15:00)

Tromba marina / tromba de água en Conil de la Frontera (Cádiz) ayer. A partir del segundo 0:13 espectacular:


Chiclana

Sanlúcar de Barrameda (Cádiz):


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2017 às 16:00)

Orion disse:


>








Depressão pequena mas com ventos estimados - ontem por vota das 20:31 - a rondar os 40 nós (74 qph).

---






Ventos com velocidade superior a 45 nós (83 qph) por volta das 12:05.






Um satélite aquando da sua passagem às +-11:35 inferiu ondas com 24/25 pés (+-7.5m).


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2017 às 19:18)

A bóia Brittany do MetOffice deverá ficar bem perto no núcleo  https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/marine/observations/162163


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2017 às 19:26)

Bóia K1, a noroeste da Brittany. O núcleo deve ter passado há pouco tempo.


----------



## Pek (26 Dez 2017 às 19:45)

En lo referente a rachas de viento acaba de caer el primer "150" en Galicia. 152,4 km/h en Penedo do Galo (Lugo). Vientos sostenidos diezminutales de 108 km/h en aquella zona del extremo norte gallego.

Edito: Actualizo, Estaca de Bares (A Coruña) 166 km/h. Vientos sostenidos de 116 km/h.


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2017 às 19:54)

*Cyclone Numa
*
On the hills between Ravenna and Bologna (Italy) about 100 mm were measured on the 13th of November (monthly cumulated rainfall ranged in general between 100 and 150 mm in the plains and in the mountains between 150 and 250 mm). From 16 to 18 November, depression "Numa" circulated in the Ionian Sea from southern Sicily to Greece and the Balkans. It was accompanied by heavy rains and violent storms in Italy and Greece. The heavy rains accumulated between the 11th and 13th of November at Kerkyra Airport (Greece) to 439 mm and caused floods and 14 people lost their lives. In Montenegro and Albania also monthly totals of up to 600 mm were measured. During the 18th of November low Numa moved from the Aegean Sea eastwards and dissipated.

*Very dry autumn in south-western Europe
*
Autumn 2017 was very dry in south-western Europe (Portugal, Spain, France and Italy). In Portugal it was the 2nd driest fall since 1931 (after 1971) and the 5th hottest since 2000. For the average maximum air temperature was the highest since 1931. The precipitation deficit has worsened in recent months, with November being the 8th consecutive month with precipitation deficit. The period from April to November is the driest since 1931 (precipitation about 30% of normal). 
In France rainfall was heavily deficient in the Mediterranean, where it generally rained less than 10 days in three months. Over the first 11 months of 2017, the cumulative rainfall in the Mediterranean is on average the lowest recorded over the period 1959-2017, reaching a deficit of about 60%. 
In northern Italy (Piedmont) October 2017 was the driest of the last 60 years, with an average monthly precipitation of only 3 mm, and a 98% precipitation deficit compared to the 1971-2000 norm. 

 https://www.dwd.de/EN/ourservices/rcccm/int/rcccm_int_sse.html


----------



## hurricane (26 Dez 2017 às 20:14)

A circulacao fria do final de novembro e inicio de dezembro na Europa acabou. Espero que la para meados de Janeiro a coisa ainda mude. Se nao o Inverno está condenado. Foi muito bonito aqueles momentos de neve, mas frio a sério ainda nao veio nenhum. Ja NY está sob uma vaga de frio intensa!


----------



## Pek (26 Dez 2017 às 21:22)

Altura significativa de oleaje de 6,68 metros en la boya de Estaca de Bares y subiendo:


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2017 às 23:12)

Ventos de 50 nós  92 qph


----------



## Pek (26 Dez 2017 às 23:47)

Boya de Estaca de Bares ya en 8 metros de altura significante del oleaje:






Edito: Actualización de primera hora de la mañana. Estaca de Bares ha rozado los 10 metros de altura significante del oleaje a lo largo de la madrugada. La boya de Santander ahora mismo en casi 11 metros:


----------



## Pek (27 Dez 2017 às 12:15)

Resumen de la Borrasca Bruno en estaciones litorales atlánticas de España y Francia en lo que respecta a vientos:

Rachas máximas de viento:





Velocidades sostenidas máximas de viento:






Vídeos de esta mañana de la zona del País Vasco:

-Biarriz:

- San Juan de Luz:

- San Sebastián. Playa de Ondarreta:
Normalmente:





Hoy:


----------



## Pek (27 Dez 2017 às 12:22)

Día infernal en altura. Vídeo de ayer antes de la llegada de Bruno:


Nevada intensa en Pirineos:

*ClimayNievePirineos*‏@CyNPirineos 37 minHace 37 minutos
Abriendo camino en la Selva de Oza (valle de Hecho) tras el nevadón:






*ClimayNievePirineos*‏@CyNPirineos 43 minHace 43 minutos
La mayor nevada de la temporada en Canfranc Estación. Acercándose al 1/2 metro de espesor. Fotos, David Ibáñez


----------



## Pek (27 Dez 2017 às 17:39)

Actualizo el listado de todas las estaciones litorales que han alcanzado o superado los 130 km/h de racha máxima durante la tempestad Bruno:







Y el listado de todas las estaciones litorales que han alcanzado o superado los 80 km/h de velocidad sostenida máxima del viento:






Fundamentalmente la costa norte de Galicia y del País Vasco español ha sido donde el viento ha sido más fuerte y constante. Suele ser lo habitual en este tipo de tempestades.

Lamentablemente tenemos que hablar de una víctima mortal en la provincia de Tarragona:

Algunas imágenes:

San Juan de Gaztelugatxe (provincia de Vizcaya). Este sitio es la zona de rodaje de Rocadragón (Dragonstone) en Juego de Trono (Game of Thrones)


Reportera en San Sebastián


----------



## Pek (27 Dez 2017 às 17:49)

Por aquí en el Mediterráneo también ha soplado de lo lindo como se ve en los listados de arriba. En mi casa 95 km/h de racha máxima, 130 km/h en zonas elevadas de Mallorca (1000 m). Algunas imágenes mediterráneas:


El viento ha destruido la Feria de Reyes de Barcelona:

Lamentablemente el número de víctimas mortales por Bruno aumenta a dos:

Edito porque pensaba que no, pero resulta que aparece alguna estación más en el litoral Mediterráneo que alcanza los 130 km/h de racha máxima y supera los 80 km/h de viento sostenido máximo en 10 minutos. Es la de Castell de Ferro (provincia de Granada). Luego actualizo la tabla.


----------



## F_R (27 Dez 2017 às 20:26)




----------



## Pek (27 Dez 2017 às 20:26)

Alguna imagen más:

Pineta (Huesca)

San Sebastián. Sobre todo a partir del minuto 1:11

Costa de Granada

Arcachón y Cabo Ferret

Edito con alguna imagen más:

-San Sebastián:

- Isla de Mouro en Santander

*Hotel Las Solanas*‏@LasSolanas
Y esta no está nada mal!! Fotaza de @MarioSetien hoy en la #IslaDeMouro, #Santander. La #BorrascaBruno primer temporal del Invierno 2017-2018





13:10 - 27 dic. 2017

*Postureo Cántabro *‏@Postureo_CANT
La Magia y la Fuerza de la #BorrascaBruno sobre el Faro de Mouro Santander (Cantabria) @RafaRiancho





13:11 - 27 dic. 2017

*A LURTE*‏@alurte
Cada vez se pone mas dificil esto de ir a tomar los datos #meteo a la garita





4:55 - 27 dic. 2017

*Meteo Aragón*‏@meteo_aragon
Hoy en el Pirineo había que desenterrar literalmente los coches de la nieve. Foto de @JuanJosGrande1.


----------



## Pek (27 Dez 2017 às 20:27)

F_R disse:


>



 Justo lo acabo de poner yo también


----------



## Pek (27 Dez 2017 às 23:53)

Actualizo el listado de estaciones litorales:

- Rachas





- Vientos sostenidos





Por Menorca ha sido una tarde intensa. Imágenes de Ciudadela:

En Baleares en general tenemos que hablar de una víctima mortal y, en las últimas horas, de un incendio forestal en Mallorca, como consecuencia de una torre eléctrica de alta tensión derribada por el viento. El incendio es grave, cerca de Pollença, en una zona muy famosa por sus paisajes. Los vientos en la zona del incendio han estado soplando con rachas de 140 km/h y velocidades sostenidas de 90 km/h. Casi imposible de parar con esas condiciones:


Hay viviendas desalojadas a causa de la peligrosidad del incendio.


----------



## Pek (28 Dez 2017 às 09:09)

Ya no se trata de la tempestad Bruno ni podemos hablar de ello, pero el episodio ha provocado la formación de una baja secundaria (sin nombre ) en el Mediterráneo Occidental que, ayudada por el relieve, está generando vientos muy intensos (rachas 130-150 km/h y vientos sostenidos superiores a 100 km/h en zonas puntuales de cabos, promontorios, collados y cumbres) en el arco alpino y las islas de Córcega y Cerdeña. A nosostros (Menorca) nos está afectando muy de refilón:





Y es que puede ocurrir que una baja sin nombre sea más adversa en una zona determinada que otras "bautizadas". Aquí en Menorca estamos acostumbrados a ello.

AEMET Baleares es la encargada oficial de la predicción marítima de todas esas zonas afectadas (Liguria, Córcega, Cerdeña...), por cierto:


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2017 às 11:38)

Pek disse:


> Actualizo el listado de estaciones litorales:
> 
> - Rachas
> 
> ...


Mas esse incêndio aconteceu porquê? Que estranho.


----------



## Pek (28 Dez 2017 às 11:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas esse incêndio aconteceu porquê? Que estranho.



Parece ser que el viento derribó o dañó una o varias torres eléctricas de alta tensión generando explosiones. En ese collado hace muchísimo viento normalmente, y más con la tempestad que había ayer. Me imagino rachas de locura en esa zona (superiores con toda seguridad a los 150 km/h).


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2017 às 11:54)

Pek disse:


> Parece ser que el viento derribó o dañó una o varias torres eléctricas de alta tensión generando explosiones. En ese collado hace muchísimo viento normalmente, y más con la tempestad que había ayer. Me imagino rachas de locura en esa zona (superiores con toda seguridad a los 150 km/h).


Isso é terrível! O incêndio já está mais controlado? Obrigado e corra tudo pelo melhor!


----------



## Pek (28 Dez 2017 às 12:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isso é terrível! O incêndio já está mais controlado? Obrigado e corra tudo pelo melhor!



Sí, las condiciones de viento han mejorado mucho y ha ayudado a su control. Hubo tres frentes pero ahora ha bajado a nivel 0. Se inició justo en el collado de Síller, por donde va la línea de alta tensión que comunica Síller (junto a Pollença) y Cala de Sant Vicenç


Ha sido algo que ha creado bastante alarma en Mallorca (incluso con especiales informativos) porque había enorme riesgo de afectar a una zona de excepcional valor paisajístico y ambiental Patrimonio de la Humanidad por la UNESCO (algún día colgaré algún reportaje de allí). Además del riesgo para las poblaciones cercanas, claro. Finalmente parece que lo peor ya ha pasado y que, dentro de lo malo, no ha ocurrido lo más negativo que podía llegar a acontecer.


----------



## Pek (28 Dez 2017 às 13:42)

Camping de la Selva de Oza (1160 m, provincia de Huesca)







Y sigue nevando...


Ordesa (Huesca) ayer. Los rebecos (_Rupicapra pyrenaica _subsp._ pyrenaica_) bajan al fondo de los valles. Aquí imagen de madre y cría:





Autora: *Clara Calderón*. Fuente: https://twitter.com/eltiempo_atv


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2017 às 14:04)




----------



## Pek (28 Dez 2017 às 14:42)

*tirolinavalledetena*‏@tirolinavtena
Existe un paraíso. Se llama: #ValleDeTena Y estas son las vistas desde #TirolinaValledeTena





7:17 - 28 dic. 2017


Estación meteorológica de Bachimaña, de la Red Nimet de AEMET. Desenterrando los pluviómetros:

-Ayer:






Hoy:


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Dez 2017 às 23:22)

Bem que nevão!

@Pek tens alguns dados já sobre o mês para Espanha? Chuva, neve, anomalias, recordes?


----------



## Pek (29 Dez 2017 às 03:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem que nevão!
> 
> @Pek tens alguns dados já sobre o mês para Espanha? Chuva, neve, anomalias, recordes?



Récords apenas ha habido ninguno. Hay tres muy locales en estaciones principales de AEMET (Ourense, Ponferrada y Calamocha) relacionados con precipitación diaria y viento, pero son récords mensuales, no absolutos. En la red de AEMET quizás lo más destacado sean los 232 mm que se recogieron el día 10 en A Lama (Pontevedra), que suponen el nuevo récord de precipitación en 24 horas de las estaciones gallegas de AEMET. Fuera de la red de AEMET, pero también en estación oficial, destacan los 143,2 km/h de racha máxima en la estación de Euskalmet (Agencia Vasca de Meteorología) de la ciudad de Vitoria, estableciendo un nuevo récord para la estación. Eso sí, es una estación con una serie muy corta de momento (2008-2017).

En cuanto a precipitaciones y anomalías tengo a mano datos entre el 1 de septiembre y el 20 de diciembre:











En cuanto a la humedad del suelo estamos así a día 19 de diciembre:





En lo referente a otros parámetros, tengo datos de cada uno de los días de diciembre por separado a escala nacional, y también tengo los datos de cada una de las estaciones principales, pero no he hecho los cálculos. Sí los he hecho para el lugar en que resido, Mahón (86 m, Menorca), y los resultados para lo que llevamos de mes de diciembre (1-28) son estos (comparación con 1981-2010):

- Anomalía de la temperatura media:.................................................. -0,7 ºC
- Anomalía de las máximas:.................................................................. -0,2 ºC
- Anomalía de las mínimas:................................................................... -1,1 ºC
- Porcentaje de precipitación acumulada respecto a la normal:....... 103%
- Días de precipitación >= 0,1 mm:.......................................................... 17
- Días de nieve:............................................................................................ 1
- Porcentaje de días de precipitación respecto a lo normal:...............  89%
- Horas de sol:............................................................................................ 119
- Porcentaje de horas de sol respecto a lo normal:.............................. 92%

Como se ve, hasta el momento un mes bastante normal por aquí, salvo quizás en lo que respecta a las mínimas (fundamentalmente por el episodio de principios de diciembre). No obstante con los días que quedan para acabar el mes incluso ese parámetro seguramente se aproxime algo más a los valores normales.

Si quieres datos de alguna estación o lugar en concreto sólo tienes que pedírmelo 

Un saludo

Edito: Se me olvidaban las reservas de nieve. Sólo dispongo información de las reservas de nieve en los Pirineos y en puntos muy localizados de la Cantábrica oriental, faltándome el resto de zonas. Datos a día 24 de diciembre:







Ejemplo de una subcuenca, la del Garona, que coge parte del Valle de Arán (provincia de Lérida) y parte del agua almacenada en los glaciares de los Montes Malditos y en la nieve del Alto Valle de Benasque (provincia de Huesca):


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Dez 2017 às 04:31)

Obrigado! O norte teve uma boa recuperação tendo em conta o período de seca que estava a passar.


----------



## Pek (29 Dez 2017 às 05:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Obrigado! O norte teve uma boa recuperação tendo em conta o período de seca que estava a passar.



Sí, aunque también es verdad que no ha habido sequía en todos los sitios del norte ibérico. Es un territorio muy grande y que muestra claras diferencias este vs oeste. La sequía se ha ceñido fundamentalmente a Galicia, mitad occidental de Asturias y partes más meridionales de la "Iberia verde":






Un ejemplo de zona norte sin sequía: San Sebastián (provincia de Guipúzcoa):

Verano





Otoño






En cambio en Santiago de Compostela...

Verano. Ya de por sí llueve notablemente menos que en San Sebastián en los tres meses de verano, pero es que este año ha sido tremendo:





Y el otoño


----------



## cepp1 (29 Dez 2017 às 09:31)

Senhor Pek como aconteceu este incêndio na ilha de Maiorca? Fruto de secas na região?
Durante o ano de 2017 vi por si publicadas muitas tempestades na zona de Múrcia e Valência. No outro dia vi aqui que são as zonas com mais falta de água em Espanha.
Como é possível? Excesso de turistas na região??


----------



## Pek (29 Dez 2017 às 11:58)

cepp1 disse:


> Senhor Pek como aconteceu este incêndio na ilha de Maiorca? Fruto de secas na região?



No, no ha tenido nada que ver con la sequía. Parece ser que el viento derribó o dañó una o varias torres eléctricas de alta tensión creando cortocircuitos y generando explosiones en el transformador principal que se sitúa en el Collado de Síquer. En ese collado hace muchísimo viento normalmente, y más con la tempestad que había anteayer. Me imagino rachas de locura en esa zona (superiores con toda seguridad a los 150 km/h). Todo ello acompañado de humedades relativas del aire bajas. El incendio se transmitía fundamentalmente entre copas de árboles y partes aéreas del càrritx (_Ampelodesmos mauritanica_).
En la región de Mallorca en que ha ocurrido el incendio el suelo está actualmente saturado de agua, al 100% de su capacidad. En esa zona ha precipitado en 21 días de los últimos 30. Lleva 535 mm de precipitación entre el 1 de septiembre y el 28 de diciembre y unos 1200 mm en todo el año 2017. Es una región bastante húmeda.



cepp1 disse:


> Durante o ano de 2017 vi por si publicadas muitas tempestades na zona de Múrcia e Valência. No outro dia vi aqui que são as zonas com mais falta de água em Espanha.
> Como é possível? Excesso de turistas na região??



Fundamentalmente se debe a la falta de nieve y lluvia en las cabeceras de los ríos, a la torrencialidad extrema de las precipitaciones que dificultan su gestión y regulación, a una serie de meses consecutivos sin apenas precipitación (incluso en épocas típicas tardoveraniegas y otoñales), a un déficit hídrico alargado en el tiempo (casi estructural), al exceso de turismo y a los usos agrícolas y su consumo de agua. En este último sentido estamos hablando de la conocida como "Huerta de Europa". No se nos olvide que del este y sureste ibéricos salen buena parte de las hortalizas y frutas que se consumen en todo el continente. Por dar un dato, en el sureste de España se producen entre el 80 y el 90% de las alcachofas, pimientos y lechugas de toda España. Y esto es así para lo bueno y para lo malo con todo lo que conlleva (regadíos ilegales, sobreexplotación...) En definitiva, muchos usos y necesidades de agua en la región más seca e irregular del país.


----------



## Pek (29 Dez 2017 às 12:30)

Tempestad Bruno en la ciudad de San Sebastián. La fuerza del Cantábrico. Espectacular 



Se acercan a los 2 metros de nieve en la estación NIMET de AEMET de La Renclusa (Huesca):

Ayer:

Hoy:


Canfranc (Huesca) ayer
*Meteosojuela LaRioja*‏@meteosojuela 20 hHace 20 horas
Nevada nocturna Canfranc #BorrascaBruno @AEMET_Aragon @meteo_aragon @eltiempo_atv @RAM_meteo @ecazatormentas @AEMET_SINOBAS @AEMET_Navarra @EugeniaSimarro @Navarrameteo @Meteonavarra_ @josestormchaser @RosaliaFdz @tiempobrasero @llobiols @ElTiempo_tve @jacacom @jacobpetrus_tve





















Suben las temperaturas y la cota de nieve. Riesgo muy elevado de aludes.


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2017 às 19:19)




----------



## Pek (31 Dez 2017 às 20:39)

Para finalizar el mes:


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Jan 2018 às 17:47)

Vários locais com 0h de Sol (fora do círculo polar) em Dezembro, na Finlândia:


----------



## hurricane (2 Jan 2018 às 18:38)

O mes de Dezembro para viariar foi acima da media nas temperaturas aqui na Belgica. A unica coisa a salientar foi as poucas horas de Sol que bateram records.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jan 2018 às 07:15)

Há alguma mudança de padrão previsível para as próximas semanas? A minha estadia na Polónia acaba no final do mês e este ano ainda não tive nada que se possa chamar de verdadeiro inverno em padrões da Europa Central... Só dois dias com uma neve fraca, a temperatura mais baixa que apanhei rondou os -3°C, estes últimos dias tem estada até 11°C quando no ano passado por esta altura a cidade estava já com temperaturas na ordem dos -10°C 

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2018 às 08:22)

Pedro disse:


> Há alguma mudança de padrão previsível para as próximas semanas? A minha estadia na Polónia acaba no final do mês e este ano ainda não tive nada que se possa chamar de verdadeiro inverno em padrões da Europa Central... Só dois dias com uma neve fraca, a temperatura mais baixa que apanhei rondou os -3°C, estes últimos dias tem estada até 11°C quando no ano passado por esta altura a cidade estava já com temperaturas na ordem dos -10°C
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk



Infelizmente nao me parece que haja grande mudanca. O frio nao quer nada com a Europa este Inverno. Apesar da queda de neve algo significante aqui na Belgica no inicio de Dezembro, o Inverno tem sido quente. O fevereiro é que tende a ter algumas surpresas mas ja nao o deverás apanhar.


----------

